# [NobLorRos Modding] Projekt G.E.E.K. - Update: Lustiges Hardware Raten !!!



## Rosstaeuscher (15. Juni 2009)

*Projekt G.E.E.K.*​ 

*Changelog*

*Einführung*
*Neue Graka*
*Vorbereitungen und der erste Rückschlag*
*Erster Bauabschnitt*
*Planungsfehler !!!*
*Dem Gehäuse geht es an die Wäsche...*
*Mini Update-Der Rest ist buchstäblich ins Wasser gefallen...*
*Anpassen und testen...*
*Ich habe Urlaub-Jetzt geht`s rund...*
*Sägen und lacken...und noch alle Finger dran...*
*RIESEN UPDATE...*
*Nicht nur ich werde älter...*
*Noch mehr Farbe...*
*Ich bin Lack Süchtig...*
*Erste Eindrücke...*
*Große Schritte vorwärts...*
*Bessere Fotos....*
*Kabel, Lüfter und ein Schlacht Fest....*
*Mein Erstes Mal....* **
*Kleinkram...*
*Kleines Update...*
*Ein paar Kleinigkeiten....*
*Ein bisschen Zauberei mit dem neuen Board....*


*DAS FINALE !!!!*

*Der Hardware Einbau----und ein Rückschlag....*
*"DIE FINALEN BILDER !!!*
*Die Material Liste...*
*"Nachtrag...das neue Board ist da...*"
*Die Hardware und OC....*
*Ein neues Board...zum 4. / Gibt es ein Happy End???*
*Epilog*


*Fortsetzung*

*Crossfire Test mit 2x Saphire HD 5770 Vapor-X*
*
Einführung* *
Die Karten sind da - 1. Fail !!!* *
Der Test beginnt - Synthetische Benchmarks* *
Test Teil II - Spiele Benchmarks* *
2. Fail und vorläufiges Fazit* 

*Neue Hardware kommt....*

*Bilderrätsel - Was kommt ???*
*
Lustiges Hardware Raten Teil I* *
Lustiges Hardware Raten Teil II* 






*Hallo Mitstreiter....*​ 
*Es wird Zeit, das ich mal wieder modde...*​ 
*Mein letztes Projekt Freeze ist immerhin schon wieder 6 Monate her.....*​ 
*Mein neues Projekt wird sich auf jeden Fall einige Zeit hin ziehen, da ich beruflich sehr viel zu tun habe.....*​ 

*Was ist zu erwarten ???*​ 


*Diverse Katastrophen....*
*gequetschte und geschnitten Finger...*
*Meß- und Sägefehler...*
*Einige Wutausbrüche in Form von "Warum geht das nicht"...*
*....*
*....*
*....*
*Einbau meiner Hardware mit Wasserkühlung......*
*usw. ... usw. ....*
*Als ich meiner Frau von meiner Idee erzählte...rollte Sie mit den Augen und 10min. später fuhr ein Krankenwagen vor und zwei nette Herren mit einer weißen "Um-Arm-Mich-Jacke" wollten mich mitnehmen.....*


*Ich konnte aber nach einem beherzten Sprung aus dem Fenster im nahe liegenden Wald entkommen....*

*Na ja....meine Frau hat mich dann doch wieder ins Haus gelassen und ich darf doch weiterhin dort wohnen bleiben....*​ 
*Danke Maus........ich habe Dich lieb....*​ 
*Obwohl meine Frau weiterhin der Meinung ist, das ich dieses mal geringfügig übertreiben würde.....*​ 

*KANN ICH NICHT NACHVOLLZIEHEN.....*​ 




*Nun zum Projekt:*​ 

*Mein Projekt heißt G.E.E.K. ..... Eingefleischte Fallout Spieler wissen was gemeint ist....*​ 
*Ein "Garten-Eden-Erstellungs-Kit"....kurz G.E.E.K. genannt.*​ 
*Im Spiel "Fallout" spielt das G.E.E.K. eine zentrale Rolle.....nur gesehen hat es noch keiner oder ???*​ 

*Also dachte ich mir ich baue mir eins.....*​

*Da die Welt in Fallout auf der einen Seite von Higtech geprägt ist, die uns weit überlegen ist, auf der anderen Seite wird die Welt von ziehmlich primitiven Computern gesteuert.....muss es ein mischmasch von beiden Sein....*​ 


*Auf der Suche nach einem passenden Gehäuse bin ich auf DAS gestoßen....*​





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Ein alter Reisekoffer.....genau in so einem Gehäuse könnte ein GEEK stecken.....*​ 
*Wenn man bedenkt wie groß die Computer im Spiel sind und die Radios noch mit Röhren betrieben werden, dann kann ein GEEK nicht einfach in einem Alukoffer sein...*​ 

*Mal von innen....*​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Die Truhe ist wohl schon lange nicht mehr geöffnet worden....*​ 
*Die Zeitung ist von 1953 !!!*​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Wer klebt eigendlich so häßliche Tapeten ??? dort rein ???*​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Die Tapeten müssen natürlich raus......*​ 
*Also....bewaffnet mit einer Sprühflasch und einem Spachtel mache ich mich frisch ans Werk......*​ 
*Nach 45 min. bin ich der Meinung, dass das eine Arbeit für einen ist, der die Hose mit einer Kneifzange zu macht.....*​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Coming soon...*​ 

*P.S.*
*Habe noch was interessantes auf dem Flohmarkt gefunden....*​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Majestico (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

klingt schonmal sehr interessant. werds verfolgen.


----------



## Hektor123 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Oh man, geiles Tagebuch bisher


----------



## Nucleus (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Ich würde das eher zu einer Hommage an Bioshock machen 

Ansonsten sieht das schon sehr interessant aus.

Mit den Rohren und Anzeigen kann man ganz viele tolle Sachen machen - Abo!


----------



## Danger23 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Na ich bin auch schon mal gespannt was das wird. Werd es ganz sicher weiterverfolgen.


----------



## skulldragon24 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Das ist ja mal geil. 
Deine Frau wird bestimmt von dem Ergebnis beeindruckt sein. 


mfg skulldragon24


----------



## nichtraucher91 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

OH JA Rosstaeuscher ist zurück! 
Kommen wieder Eisdildo's rein? 
Dein Schreib-Style ist einfach herrlich und dein "ToDoList"... einfach nur der Hammer!

freu mich schon auf die Fortsetzung.


lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Malkav85 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Juchu. Senior Rossi fängt wieder an  

Auf du Geek, bau uns ein G.E.E.K.


----------



## Shibi (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Klingt interresant. 
Werde das Projekt auf alle Fälle verfolgen.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Danke für die Vorschusslorbeeren...

Es wird auf jeden Fall spätestens am Wochenende ein Update geben...

@nichtraucher91
Es sind dieses Mal Holzdildos....die halten hoffentlich länger....meine Frau hatte sich beschwert.....

Mfg


----------



## nichtraucher91 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Aber schön schleifen und auf Splitter aufpassen, sonst tut das weh 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Aber schön schleifen und auf Splitter aufpassen, sonst tut das weh
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91


 

Ich glaub ich möchte nicht wissen woher Du das weißt...

Wird aber glatt Poliert....und mit einer extra flutschigen Lackierung versehen.....

Mfg


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Jo, geil... endlich mal wieder ein "lockeres" Tagebuch und die Idee ist super...! Gibt en ABO


----------



## nichtraucher91 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich möchte nicht wissen woher Du das weißt...



ist auch besser so, denn, wenn du das wüsstest, müsste ich dich... 

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## skulldragon24 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

... in die Kiste stecken??? 


mfg skulldragon24


----------



## klefreak (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

... und deckel druff



freu mich schon auf unterhaltsame stunden..

mfg Klemens


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

...aber das abschließen nicht vergessen.... (ich habe aber einen Schlüssel)....

So....jetzt ist aber mal gut....

Mfg


----------



## moe (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

juhuu. Rosstaeuscher moddet wieder! --> ABO hoffentlich wirds so geil, wie das letzte.


----------



## Masterwana (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> ...aber das abschließen nicht vergessen.... *(ich habe aber einen Schlüssel)....*Mfg



Der hilft dieer auch nicht weiter wenn du erst mal drin bist! 


 Hab da mal ne Frage:

Wie oft warst du schon im Garten?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

du kannst doch jetzt nicht mit soetwas anfangen...  

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## skulldragon24 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Das versteh ich jetzt nicht. 


mfg skulldragon24


----------



## stromer007 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Wenn was schiefgeht, dann geht er in den Garten und schreit das Laub von den Bäumen. 

Dann geht es ihm meißt besser und die Arbeit flutscht wieder. 

@Rosstaeuscher: Bin schon echt gespannt auf deinen Mod.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



Masterwana schrieb:


> Der hilft dieer auch nicht weiter wenn du erst mal drin bist!
> 
> 
> Hab da mal ne Frage:
> ...


 


stromer007 schrieb:


> Wenn was schiefgeht, dann geht er in den Garten und schreit das Laub von den Bäumen.
> 
> Dann geht es ihm meißt besser und die Arbeit flutscht wieder.
> 
> @Rosstaeuscher: Bin schon echt gespannt auf deinen Mod.


 

He,He....

Nein....zur *"Urschrei-Therapie"* mußte ich bisher noch nicht in den Garten....

Obwohl ich habe ganz großes *AUA* an zwei Fingern....habe mich beim entfernen der Tapete geschnitten und habe eine Blase vom Spachtel...

Soll ich Fotos von meinen *schweren Verletzungen* zeigen ???

Ich brauche dringen ein paar *Trostmails.....*

Mfg


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

"Ohne Opfer gibt es keine Sieger,...!" ein Zitat aus Transformers und ich finde das passt in deinem Falle ganz gut...!


----------



## skulldragon24 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Ach so. 

Armer Rosstaeuscher hat sich AUA tut, ich pust mal *pust*, da fliegt die AUA. 



mfg skulldragon24


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



skulldragon24 schrieb:


> Ach so.
> 
> Armer Rosstaeuscher hat sich AUA tut, ich pust mal *pust*, da fliegt die AUA.
> 
> ...




*DANKE.....

Das tat richtig gut....



Endlich ist mein Rechner wieder Online....

Ich hatte 2 Tage keine GRAKA....

Hatte einen Amazon Gutschein, den ich für irgend was verwenden musste....

Ich hatte mir zuerst eine GTX275 von Palit gehohlt.....


SCHLECHTE ENTSCHEIDUNG !!!!!!

Das Problem mit der Graka von Palit ist, das der Kühler so Konstruiert ist, das 80% der Abwärme INS Gehäuse geht....

Da ich wegen meiner Wakü keine großen Lüfter im Gehäuse brauche, erhitze sich die Graka mangels starker Luftzirkulation im Gehäuse nach 10min Spielen auf 92 !!! Grad und die beiden Lüfter liefen auf 100% !!!!

Mein Föhn ist leiser...

Also...zurückgeschickt und andere bestellt....da ich meine alte GTX260 mit 192Alus bei Ebay für 140 Euro bereits verkauft hatte, muste ich 2 Tage auf meinen Compi verzichten und konnte nur von meinem Büro aus Mailen.....


Hier die Neue....

Ist eine Sonderedition von einer bekannten Spiele Zeitschrift...

Ich lasse Bilder sprechen....

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Die kann richtig Strom ab...
Ein 6 und ein 8 Pin Anschluss.....*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Ist auch eine Menge Zubehör dabei...*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Hier die Standard Werte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Erster Eindruck:
*

*Lüfter nicht hörbar...*
*Unter Vollast dreht der Lüfter auf 40%*
*Die Karte erreicht dabei Temps von 77 Grad*
*Ist jetzt schon schneller als meine GTX mit vollem OC...*
*Bei einem 6 und 8 Pin Anschluss geht noch was....1 GHZ ich Komme...*

*Das gehört irgendwie auch zum Mod finde ich...

Neues Bilder Update vom Weiterbau gibt es jetzt am Wochenende....

Coming soon...*​


----------



## Malkav85 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



skulldragon24 schrieb:


> Das versteh ich jetzt nicht.
> 
> 
> mfg skulldragon24


 
Du ungläubiger Christ kennst den "Garten Eden" nicht? 

Foootooooooos!!!


----------



## skulldragon24 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Cool. 
Bin gespannt, ob du die 1 GHz-Marke schaffst.

Un du hast deine GTX260 *mit 92 Alus* für 140€ verkauft??? Respekt. Guter Preis für eine halbdefekte GTX260. 
Wie hast du es geschafft, die restlichen 100 zu töten??? 


mfg skulldragon24


----------



## feivel (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

abo..!! find ich irgendwie ganz witzig


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



skulldragon24 schrieb:


> Cool.
> Bin gespannt, ob du die 1 GHz-Marke schaffst.
> 
> Un du hast deine GTX260 *mit 92 Alus* für 140€ verkauft??? Respekt. Guter Preis für eine halbdefekte GTX260.
> ...



War ja klar.....

Irgend jemand musste ja mal wieder einen Tippfehler finden......

Ich musste allerdings auch 2 mal lesen bevor ich meinen Tippfehler bemerkte....

Mfg


----------



## Blacksteel (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Das gibt ein Abo
Viel Spaß beim modden


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

*Update !*

*So weiter geht es mit den vorbereitenden Arbeiten....


Nachdem ich über 2 Std. gebraucht habe um diese hartnäckig klebende Tapete zu entfernen....*


*Der erste Rückschlag !!!! *
 

*Unter der Tapete kommen große Spalten zum Vorschein....

Ist wohl eine ziemlich billig zusammen gezimmerte Truhe....

Außerdem ist beim linken Griff das Holz von innen gebrochen....*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Bevor es weiter geht, muss ich mich wohl oder Übel erst einmal an die Reparaturen machen...*


*Das gebrochene Holz habe ich geleimt und fixiert....*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​*Die Lücken im Holz habe ich mit Reparatur Spachtel geschlossen....*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*So...

Das ganze muss erst mal bis morgen trocknen...


In der Zeit kann ich erst mal meine schweren Verletzungen auskurieren, die ich mir beim entfernen der Tapete zugezogen habe...


**Hier ist eine davon
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Coming soon...*​


----------



## Shibi (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Ich glaub da hilft nur noch amputieren. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Blacksteel (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



> *gequetschte und geschnitten Finger...*



Der Teil wäre schonmal erfüllt
fehlt noch


> *Diverse Katastrophen....*
> *Meß- und Sägefehler...*
> *Einige Wutausbrüche in Form von "Warum geht das nicht"*


Bin aber trotzdem gespannt was du mit den alten Anzeigen vorhast.

Gruß Blacksteel


----------



## skulldragon24 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Das kommt auch noch. Darauf können wir schon warten. 


mfg skulldragon24


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



Blacksteel schrieb:


> Der Teil wäre schonmal erfüllt
> fehlt noch
> 
> Bin aber trotzdem gespannt was du mit den alten Anzeigen vorhast.
> ...





skulldragon24 schrieb:


> Das kommt auch noch. Darauf können wir schon warten.
> 
> 
> mfg skulldragon24




Ihr macht mir ja Mut...

Danke für die Aufmunternde Worte....

Mfg


----------



## skulldragon24 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



> Ihr macht mir ja Mut...
> 
> Danke für die Aufmunternde Worte....



Na klar, immer wieder gerne. 
Aber wenn du Probleme hast, kannst du uns ja fragen und wir stehen dir ja auch in schweren Zeiten bei. 


mfg skulldragon24


----------



## Blacksteel (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Ach das schaffst du schon

Gruß Blacksteel


----------



## shiwa77 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Glückwunsch zur Main. 
Bin gespannt was du draus machst .......

Gruß shiwa77


----------



## t_smith (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

ohh, sehr schön. dann mal viel spaß bei modden. werds verfolgen^^
Ps: wo gehobelt wird, da werden auch finger ampotiert (oder so ähnlich)


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Glückwunsch!!!

Mal ein kleiner Tipp von mir: Wenn du nicht willst, dass es so kommt wie Shibi es geschieben hat, dann solltest du ab sofort besser Kettenhandschuhe tragen...!


----------



## songoku89 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Sieht vielversprechend aus.
Bin gespannt wie es weiter geht.

Und deine Frau wirst du auch noch überzeugen


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



shiwa77 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zur Main.
> Bin gespannt was du draus machst .......
> 
> Gruß shiwa77




*Wow Main...*

*DANKE !!!*

Ich habe doch gerade erst angefangen....

Gibt heute Abend noch ein Update...

Mfg


----------



## NCphalon (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

ich warte xD

aber das wird bestimmt lustig, vergeigs bloß net! (will dir keinen druck machen )


----------



## Stingray93 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Wow,
das klinkt wirklich interessant  ich werde es mal verfolgen. Mal sehen was du aus dem geilen Koffer so machst.


----------



## Intel*Bennz (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

was für ne hardware willst du eig verbauen??


----------



## XFX-XXX (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Sehr schönes Projekt. Bin echt auf das Ergebnis gespannt.

Gruß


----------



## eVoX (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Klasse Idee, bin gespannt was draus wird *ABO*


----------



## Gott des Stahls (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Geil die Idee,und geiler Nmae *Abo*


----------



## Progs-ID (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Aus der alten Kiste kannste sicher ein bisschen was rausholen. Dieses Tagebuch wird abonniert.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> Glückwunsch!!!
> 
> Mal ein kleiner Tipp von mir: Wenn du nicht willst, dass es so kommt wie Shibi es geschieben hat, dann solltest du ab sofort besser Kettenhandschuhe tragen...!



Ich glaub ein bekannter hatte noch eine Ritterrüstung stehen...

Geht die auch ???



Intel*Bennz schrieb:


> was für ne hardware willst du eig verbauen??



Die Hardware aus meiner Sig kommt rein....

Mit ein paar Modifikationen an der Wakü...

Mfg


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Mhh, ich weiß nicht ob mit so Handschuhen von ner Ritterrüstung Feinarbeiten möglich sind... Aber wenn du es ausprobieren willst lass uns Bilder sehen!!!


----------



## nichtraucher91 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> *
> 
> In der Zeit kann ich erst mal meine schweren Verletzungen auskurieren, die ich mir beim entfernen der Tapete zugezogen habe...
> 
> ...



Schon mal gesehen was passiert, wenn man in einen Scythe Ultra Kaze 3000 fest? Das sieht richtig geil aus!^^ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> *Wow Main...*
> 
> *DANKE !!!*
> 
> ...



wenn ich mal kurz erklären darf:
siehe letzte Tagebuch 


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Malkav85 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Iiiiiiiiiiiiih...wir sind hier doch net auf Rotten.com @Nichtraucher 

Hat mal jemand Fleischerhandschuhe für Rossi und Nichtraucher?


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Und vergiss Shibi nicht...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Iiiiiiiiiiiiih...wir sind hier doch net auf Rotten.com @Nichtraucher



Was soll'n das sein?! ich bekomme immer "Seite kann nicht gefunden werden..."



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Hat mal jemand Fleischerhandschuhe für Rossi und Nichtraucher?



da zeig man ihm, dass er nicht der einzige ...ähh... wie sage ich das jetzt nur freundlich?!... ähh... Ungeschickte ist und das bekommt man gleich eine vor'n Detz^^

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Gott des Stahls (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Hat dir der Lüfter die Fingerkuppe abgeschlagen?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

WTF?! Ne zum glück nicht!

Und jetzt mal wieder BTT! 
Rosstaeuscher? Wie sieht es aus?


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

*Wie Angedroht....

Hier ist das

Update*


*Nach dem über Nacht der Kleber und der Spachtel ausgehärtet sind, kann ich mich den weiteren Unzulänglichkeiten widmen....

Im Gehäuse schauen einige Nägel raus....*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*Damit ich nicht doch noch einen Verbandskasten brauche....meine schweren Wunden vom Vortag haben sich gerade erst geschlossen....müssen die mit Modders bestem Freund entfernt werden...
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Dem Drehmel...
*
*Nach getaner Arbeit muss Modders zweit bester Freund ran....

**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Schleifmaschine...*

*Mit der bin ich den Unebenheiten im Innenraum erst einmal zu Leibe gerückt...
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​* 


So.......

Jetzt kann der eigentliche Bau beginnen.....
*

*Die ersten Arbeitsmaterialien....*

*2x 80x50cm Leim Holz Platten
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Habe ich nicht ne lange Latte ???....*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Sogar 2 davon... Eine dicker als die andere....für jeden Geschmack die richtige Größe....*


*Das hier ist für Später....
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Erst mal alles richtig ausmessen...*​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Da ich den Boden in der Truhe etwas anheben möchte, habe ich als erstes die Bodenerhöhung, in form von Kanthölzern zurechtgesägt und befestigt....*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Als nächstes ist die Bodenplatte und die zukünftige Schalt/Steuertafel dran....
*
*Ein mal Probe liegen bitte.....
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​



*Um meine Säge- und Messungenauigkeiten zu Kaschieren....

**...muss der gute alte Hobel ran *



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

*Das letzte was ich heute noch geschafft habe, war die Halte Leisten für die Steuertafel zurecht zu sägen....*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

*Coming soon...*


----------



## MikeLucien (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



> Habe ich nicht ne lange Latte ???....





> Sogar 2 davon... Eine dicker als die andere....für jeden Geschmack die richtige Größe....



Wow sogar 2... Wo haben die denn Platz... bei einer... ja... 2 ka... 


Super, deine Schreibweise ist fantastisch!




MFG
MikeLucien


----------



## killer89 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

[x] Abo
Da ich das letzte Projekt leider größtenteils verpasst hab, will ich hier mal wieder fleißig mitlesen, das dauert auch nich so lange, als wenn man selbst baut 
Ist aber natürlich ärgerlich mit den Tapeten, aber ich denke das Gröbste haste hinter dir 

Die Zeitung kannste ja ner Schule geben, sofern die noch existiert 

MfG


----------



## Sutosal (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Sehr schön! Nach langer Zeit mal wieder ein interessanter Mod zu beobachten!
Die Anlehnung an Fallout3 finde ich spitze! Freu mich schon auf weitere Updates, von daher spendier ich hier auch mal ein ABO 

Vielleicht kann man sich ja mal detailierter unterhalten, da ich beabsichtige selber in die Moddingszene einzusteigen und über hilfreiche Tips auf jeden Fall dankbar bin 

Suto


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

omg ich liege am Boden xD 

Der Thread ist so geil xD 

[Abo]


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



Sutosal schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann man sich ja mal detailierter unterhalten, da ich beabsichtige selber in die Moddingszene einzusteigen und über hilfreiche Tips auf jeden Fall dankbar bin
> 
> Suto


 

Kein Problem...

Kannst mich jederzeit per PN anschreiben...

Mfg


----------



## [WW]Don-Ak47 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Muss mich den Anderen anschliessen, die Schreibweise ist göttlich, schön entspannt lesen und Feierabend genießen. Weiter so.


----------



## skulldragon24 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Na das sieht ja gut aus. 

Und die Schreibe... 



mfg skulldragon24


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

*Update*


*So....
Es ging ja schon zu lange gut....

Jetzt ist es Passiert....*


*Planungsfehler !!!!*

*GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR !!!*


*Warum ist mir das nicht eher aufgefallen ?????????? *


*Darauf hin musste ich erst einmal raus in den Garten zur Urschreitherapie und habe erst mal ordentlich das Unkraut beschimpft.....*


*Was ist passiert ????

Nun, meine ursprüngliche Planung für den Innenraum sah so aus...
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**Hinten rechts, außerhalb der Truhe, wollte ich einen Mo-ra mit einem halben cm abstand zur Truhe montieren....von innen sollte ein 225er Lüfter montiert werden, der einerseits die Luft aus dem Gehäuse zieht und anderer seits den Mo-ra kühlt....

Das geht nun nicht....

Zur Präsentation musste mal wieder meine DUMMY Hardware herhalten......


**Sieht jemand den Fehler ???



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nah ???


Jemanden aufgefallen ???


**Ich müsste die halte Streben für die Truhen Bretter wegsägen....

Das würde die Truhen sehr instabil machen....und neue Halter innen anbringen ist auch keine echte Alternative....

So ein Mist......*



*Also muss nun Plan B ran......*

*Der sieht so aus....*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Ob das so bleibt, weiss ich selber noch nicht....


Ich bin für Alternativ Vorschläge offen ......*


*Weiter zur Erklärung....

Über der Hardware, unterhalb des Randes der Truhe wird noch ein Boden für die Schaltzentrale eingezogen.....

Die Seiten um die Hardware werde ich wahrscheinlich mit Spiegelfolie verkleiden.....*

*Nur, welche Farbe soll der Gehäusekäfig und der Boden bekommen ???*

*Ich bitte um Vorschläge....*

*Meine Ideen reichen von Weiß über Schwarz über Kupferfarben.....

Ne UV beleuchtung wird auch angebracht....*


*Coming soon...*​


----------



## Nucleus (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Sind an allen Seiten der Truhe Streben?

Kannst Du den MORA nicht eventuell in den Deckel der Truhe integrieren?
Natürlich wäre der potentiell erstmal in nem Loch... aber das könnte man auch schön mit Kupferrohren, etc. ausgestalten.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

ui wusste garnicht das die so groß ist, auf den ersten Bildern sah die so winzig aus xD


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Sind an allen Seiten der Truhe Streben?
> 
> Kannst Du den MORA nicht eventuell in den Deckel der Truhe integrieren?
> Natürlich wäre der potentiell erstmal in nem Loch... aber das könnte man auch schön mit Kupferrohren, etc. ausgestalten.




Mit dem Deckel hatte ich was anderes vor....

Weil der sollte offen bleiben und da sollte noch ein paar Gimmicks untergebracht werden....das werde ich aber erst später verraten....

Die Spannung soll doch erhalten bleiben....

Alle Seiten sehen so aus....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## Nucleus (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Und ein MORA passt nicht zwischen die beiden mittleren Streben der langen Seite?

Sorry, kann das von den Bildern her schwer einschätzen...


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Und ein MORA passt nicht zwischen die beiden mittleren Streben der langen Seite?
> 
> Sorry, kann das von den Bildern her schwer einschätzen...




Hier mal die innen Maße : L/B 76,5 x 47,5 cm

Platz zwischen den Streben: 
Seite: 20 cm
Rückwand: 17 und 33,5 cm

Mfg


----------



## Nucleus (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Meh... knapp


----------



## skulldragon24 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Oder du ersetzt den Mora durch mehrere kleinere Radis.
Aber das könnte etwas geldaufwendig sein. 


mfg skulldragon24


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



skulldragon24 schrieb:


> Oder du ersetzt den Mora durch mehrere kleinere Radis.
> Aber das könnte etwas geldaufwendig sein.
> 
> 
> mfg skulldragon24


 

Das ist halt Plan B.....

Darauf wird es wohl hinaus laufen....

Ich werde wahrscheinlich Alphacool Dual Nexxos Extrem Radis nehmen....

Anders läßt es sich wohl nicht machen, oder ich muss die Außenoptik total beschädigen...

Mfg


----------



## UnnerveD (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Befestige den Mora (sofern möglich) mit einer Aufhängung und Abstandshaltern am Äußeren der Kiste und säge in der Kiste wie geplant das Loch für deinen Lüfter.
So wird die Luft aus dem Gehäuse gesaugt - der Mora bekommt auch noch ein wenig Luft und zerstören musstest du auch nix.

mfG

(*Edit*: Kenn nicht den genauen Lochabstand des Mora - vielleicht könntest du ihn auch außerhalb der beide Streben befestigen und sägst dann zwischen den Streben soviel Holz heraus wie du möchtest - oder lässt kleine Holzstreben stehen, welche du dann zur Befestigung deines/deiner Lüfter nutzen kannst (quasi 'nen Gitter))


----------



## UnnerveD (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

- bitte löeschen -


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

ich hab noch ne idee du sägst passenda aus und die metall strebe lässte einfach dazwischen


----------



## moe (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

oder säg soch einfach nur das holz aus, lass die metallstreben stehen und mach den mora an den streben fest. sollte doch eigentlich gehen, oder wird die sache dann zu instabil?


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



moe schrieb:


> oder säg soch einfach nur das holz aus, lass die metallstreben stehen und mach den mora an den streben fest. sollte doch eigentlich gehen, oder wird die sache dann zu instabil?




fast genau so meinte ich das


----------



## NCphalon (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Was auch noch ne möglichkeit währe, wenn man nur die metallstreben stehen lässt, den mo9ra daran befestigt und die holzbretter dazwischen entfernt.


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

bist schon der 2. nach mir  der das vorschlägt lesen is nich so dein ding wa?!


----------



## shiwa77 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

wie währ´s denn, wenn du die Metallstreben stehenlässt, den Mora daran befestigst und nur die Holzbretter dazwischen wegschneidest???


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

ja danke ärgert mich doch


----------



## Nucleus (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Der MORA könnte doch als Stabilisierung dienen, wenn die Streben raus sind...


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

*I**hr seid ja ne lustige Truppe....

Das Problem ist nicht die Befestigung des Mo-Ra´s, sondern die Unterbringung des Lüfters von 225 mm....

Er passt nirgend zwischen, ohne das ich die Streben wegflexen muss.

Er würde höchstens in der Mitte passen, da ist dann aber unten das Mainboard untergebracht und der Mora passt dann dort nicht mehr hin...

**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




**Andere Möglichkeit....Mora über die Strebe schrauben und 4x oder 6x  120er Lüfter einsetzen neben der Strebe....*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Dann brauche ich nur die rechte Strebe wegflexen und die Stabilität wäre gegeben.....*

*Allerdings wäre die Kühlleistung nicht besser als bei 2 Extrem Dualradis, weil die Durchzugsfläche der Lüfter auch nicht größer ist....*

*Darüber muss ich nochmal nachdenken....*

*Ich messe alles noch mal durch....*

*Wie sieht es denn mit Farbvorschlägen für den Innenraum aus ???*



*Mfg*​


----------



## UnnerveD (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Mal davon abgesehen, dass die "Initialidee" von mir kam...:
"Wie wäre es, wenn du die Metallstreben stehen lässt, den Mora daran befestigst und nur die Holzbretter dazwischen entfernst?"

Die Sicherste wäre dennoch, nur einen Ausschnitt für den Lüfter zu schneiden ( so ne Art Bullauge) - vielleicht in das Holz noch LEDs einarbeiten, die den Lüfter bzw Mora. auch noch anstrahlen...

Oder links und rechts neben den Mora noch 2 Dual Radiatoren befestigen (auch wenn's aus kühltechnischer Sicht Blödsinn wäre - könnte man die schön ins Holz einlassen - evtl LED-Lüfter auf die Radiatoren - aber das sollte ja auch irgendwie zum Gesamtkonzept passen, von daher bin ich mal ganz schnell leise  )

mfG

*Edit:*
ok... hab den Zwischenpost versemmelt - dennoch:

Wenn du 33,5 cm Platz hast, einen Ausschnitt für einen 22,5 cm Lüfter zu sägen und den Lüfter da einzubauen finde ich schon dass das reicht (rechnen wir mal noch 2 cm Rahmen dazu). Wie ist das Lochmaß des Mora? in etwa 36 x 30 cm? (oder quadratisch?)

Mein Vorschlag also zusammengefasst: 

Lüfter ins Holz rein - mittig - oberhalb des Mainboards
den Mora außen ans Gehäuse dran - zwischen die Streben gesetzt - so dass der Lüfter widerum den Mittelpunkt des Mora darstellt
(quasi nen Kreis im Quadrat verstecken spielen)
setzt natürlich voraus, dass nur soviel Holz herausgesägt wird, wie der Lüfter an Platz braucht.

Farbe: rot / schwarz -> schaut eigentlich ganz gut aus zusammen


----------



## Malkav85 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

also rein Fallout-technisch stell ich mir als Farbe ein grün-braunen Mischton vor.

Wie willste die Farbe denn außen machen?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



UnnerveD schrieb:


> Die Sicherste wäre dennoch, nur einen Ausschnitt für den Lüfter zu schneiden ( so ne Art Bullauge) - vielleicht in das Holz noch LEDs einarbeiten, die den Lüfter bzw Mora. auch noch anstrahlen...
> 
> Oder links und rechts neben den Mora noch 2 Dual Radiatoren befestigen (auch wenn's aus kühltechnischer Sicht Blödsinn wäre - könnte man die schön ins Holz einlassen - evtl LED-Lüfter auf die Radiatoren - aber das sollte ja auch irgendwie zum Gesamtkonzept passen, von daher bin ich mal ganz schnell leise  )
> 
> ...



Die Außmaße eines Mo-ra´s sind gewaltig ..... 43 x 38 cm....

Ich hatte schon mal einen und habe ihn leider verkauft...siehe Startpost Freeze mod....

Die Lüfter werden natürlich ausgesägt.....dem Mo-ra zu beleuchten macht nicht viel sinn, da er hinten an der Truhe hängt und man davon nichts sieht....

Schwarz-Rot für den Innenraum hört sich gut an....den Gedanken hatte ich auch schon.....

Mir ist da gerade eine Idee gekommen.....




MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> also rein Fallout-technisch stell ich mir als Farbe ein grün-braunen Mischton vor.
> 
> Wie willste die Farbe denn außen machen?



Die Truhe ist ja schon dunkelgrün....

Ich finde das passt irgendwie....ich bin am überlegen diese Farbe bei zu behalten bzw. die Truhe mit einem ähnlichen Ton neu zu streichen.....

Vielleicht dann noch ein G.E.E.K. Schriftzug vorne dran lacken ???

Die Metallstreben würde ich dann mit Hammerit Lack in schwarz auffrischen....

Wenn man die Truhe aufmacht schaut einen dann die Schaltzentrale an....vielleicht in einem dunklen Silbergrau und mit ein bischen Rostansatz aus der Airbrush Pistole des Alters wegen ???

Und der Hardware Bereich in Schwarz gehalten mit einer Spieglfolie an den Seiten und und roten Lüftern und Roten UV Wasser oder Schläuchen und ein paar roten LED`s ???

Ich bin nicht so gut im Zeichnen, sonst würde ich Euch mal eine Konzept Zeichnung präsentieren....

Kennt jemand ein einfaches Programm dafür ???

Mfg


----------



## UnnerveD (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Also:
Die Außerfarbe würde ich auch so lassen - das hat was, vielleicht einfach nur mit nem Klarlack konservieren und gar nicht komplett neu streichen.

Die Streben hätte ich auch schwarz übermalt 

Den Geek Schriftzug so im FarCry2 Stil (auch wenn's net  zum Thema selbst passt) -> wie von dem Cover - am besten im Winkel von so 25° zum Boden -> nach oben Richtung Deckel

Was die Spiegelfolien angeht - es wäre vielleicht auch ganz witzig den Innenraum mit roten Folien - ähnlich denen, die auf Overhead Projektoren eingesetzt werden - zu verwenden, da die Farbe da leuchtender ist, als wenn man es lackiert und gegenüber einer normalen Spiegelfolie finde ich es hübscher -> müsste man aber ausprobieren...
Hat so einen "Aha-Effekt" wenn man die Truhe öffnet - ähnlich wie zu Goldgräberzeiten, bloß dass man da golden bzw gelb(lich) angestrahlt wurde

Zeichnen kann ich auch net, aber im Kopf kann ich mir das sehr gut vorstellen 

mfG


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



UnnerveD schrieb:


> Also:
> Die Außerfarbe würde ich auch so lassen - das hat was, vielleicht einfach nur mit nem Klarlack konservieren und gar nicht komplett neu streichen.
> 
> Die Streben hätte ich auch schwarz übermalt
> ...



Hammer....

Das gefällt mir richtig gut....

Die Truhe so lassen und nur Konservieren....das passt zu Fallout....

Das sieht dann so aus als ob die Truhe 100 Jahre in einem Vault vor sich hin gegammelt hat.....

Schriftzug im FarCry Stil ist klasse....oder im Army Stil .... ne Schablone und drüber lacken.....

Das mit den Folien muss ich mir mal an sehen....

Mfg


----------



## ernie (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

moinsen 
ernie am start...
ich finde den mod bis jetzt echt SAHNE!!!!!! 
hab so ne Idee:
was wolteste eig mitm deckel mache ?
an deiner stelle würd ich da nen AGB reinhängeXD wenn man dann nämlich den deckel aufmacht hängen dann ja 2 schläuche runter die sich in der spiegelfolie spiegeln 
(ACH WAS!!! NE ECHT!!! )
dann hätteste nämlich deine schaltzentrale mit dickeren kabeln XD hat doch was


----------



## shiwa77 (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Gibt´s bald ma wieder ein Update????
Ich halt´s nich mehr aus, bin echt gespannt wie´s weitergeht


----------



## Malkav85 (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Hoffentlich hat er noch alle Finger dran *fg*


----------



## Xylezz (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Hoffentlich nicht, das wäre lustiger 

Ne Scherz, Finger bitte noch dran , aber Quetschungen etc sind erwünscht 

Und ein Update, biiitte 

MfG Xy


----------



## de_oli (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

geiler name geiles projekt *abo*


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



ernie schrieb:


> moinsen
> ernie am start...
> ich finde den mod bis jetzt echt SAHNE!!!!!!
> hab so ne Idee:
> ...



Mit dem Deckel habe ich wirklich was besonderes vor....lass Dich überraschen....





shiwa77 schrieb:


> Gibt´s bald ma wieder ein Update????
> Ich halt´s nich mehr aus, bin echt gespannt wie´s weitergeht



Gibt diese Woche noch ein Update....

Wie ich schon eingangs geschrieben habe, habe ich aus beruflichen Gründen im moment nicht soviel Zeit...

Habe auch Samstag bis 18 Uhr gearbeitet und bin heute Morgen um 7.30 aus dem Haus und bin um 7.30 wieder gekommen....

Da ist die Familie erst mal wichtiger...

Aber eine Neuigkeit gibt es....

Ich habe 2 Watercool HTF3 Dualradis für zusammen 29 Euro bei Ebay ersteigert....sind 6 Monate alt......ich glaube der Besitzer wird sich ärgern....




MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich hat er noch alle Finger dran *fg*



Aber sicher .... *ALLE ACHT* sind noch dran....





Xylezz schrieb:


> Hoffentlich nicht, das wäre lustiger
> 
> Ne Scherz, Finger bitte noch dran , aber Quetschungen etc sind erwünscht
> 
> ...




Mann seit Ihr Blutrünstig....

Was soll passieren ??? *Es kommt als nächstes die Stichsäge zum Einsatz.*...

Mfg


----------



## nichtraucher91 (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

oh ha dein Zynismus ist mal wieder sehr geil!

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Xylezz (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> *Es kommt als nächstes die Stichsäge zum Einsatz.*...
> 
> Mfg




Ich ahne böses


----------



## nyso (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Na da brauch doch bald jemand ein Medikit


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

hahaha rolf sowas ließt sich gerade während der Arbeit gut


----------



## Xylezz (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> hahaha rolf sowas ließt sich gerade während der Arbeit gut



Nananana, soll man da nicht *arbeiten*? 

Ich meine, ich habe Ferien 

@Topic: Wann kommt denn wohl das nächste Update?

:>

MfG Xy


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

jo klar nebenbei wird gearbeitet


----------



## STER187 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Steht jetzt eigentlich das Konzept für innen auch fest?...hab mal so einige Posts durchgelesen und mir is da was ganz witziges eingefalln..

kenn doch jeder den Film "Pulp Fiction" oder? da geht's ja auch um den Aktenkoffer der besorgt werden muss....man weiß nicht was drin is...aber wenn er aufgemacht wird leuchtet er so schön gelb raus...
Finde is n geiler Effekt...wär bei der "Fallout" Truhe sicher fett 


würde mir das so vorstellen, dass in die Truhe eine sogn. Innenbox aus gelben Plexi reinkommt...zw. Truhe und der Innenbox (die ober natürlich offen is und in der die Hardware steckt) wären dann ein paar cm Platz. in diesem Zwischenraum könnte man jede Menge LEDs, Kaltlichtkathoden etc. unterbringen.

wenn man die Truhe dann öffnet schwebt die Hardware auf einem "gelb leutenden Schrein" 

is ne ziehmlich komplizierte Vorstellung die ich da hab...(ich weiß)
aber falls die Idee anklang findet kann ich ne Skizze zeichnen wie ich das genau meine...(weil nur lacken wär ja für den geilen Mod ja zu schäde)

wär dann die geheimnisvolle G.E.E.K Kiste aus dem Fallout Universum

mfg
STER187


----------



## Xylezz (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> jo klar nebenbei wird gearbeitet




Ja nee ist klar  Bestimmt Beamter   Hab mal Praktikum gemacht in nem Amtsgericht, halt als Beamter. Die hatten ALLE ausnahmslos dick und fett Solitär aufm Desktop 


@Topic: Die Idee von Ster hat was  Ne Skizze wäre echt vorteilhaft 

MfG Xy


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

jup seh ich genau so  aber iwi nich unbedingt gelb ich würde eher zu glau oda grün raten passt finde ich bessa


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



STER187 schrieb:


> Steht jetzt eigentlich das Konzept für innen auch fest?...hab mal so einige Posts durchgelesen und mir is da was ganz witziges eingefalln..
> 
> kenn doch jeder den Film "Pulp Fiction" oder? da geht's ja auch um den Aktenkoffer der besorgt werden muss....man weiß nicht was drin is...aber wenn er aufgemacht wird leuchtet er so schön gelb raus...
> Finde is n geiler Effekt...wär bei der "Fallout" Truhe sicher fett
> ...


 
Gut dann erkläre ich es mal....

Die Truhe hat insgesammt 2 Ebenen...

In der unteren kommt die Hardware rein....

Die wird dann schon mystisch leuchten....

In der oberen Ebene, unterhalb des Randes wo der Deckel drauf kommt, kommt so eine Art Schaltzentrale.....also ein aufklappbare zwischen Ebene...

Es ist angedacht, den Deckel dauerhaft offen zu lassen, was nicht bedeutet, das man Ihn nicht schließen kann oder soll....

Im Deckel kommen auch noch ein paar Gimmicks, die das Fallout Thema unterstreichen....wird aber noch nicht verraten....


Mfg


----------



## Xylezz (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Allet klar Chef, klingt echt super  DO WANT UPDATE!  Und Fallout 3......


----------



## STER187 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

hoffe die "Schaltzentrale" besteht dann aus alten Reglern und Kippschaltern...

denke so an die Stationen von Fallout


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



STER187 schrieb:


> hoffe die "Schaltzentrale" besteht dann aus alten Reglern und Kippschaltern...
> 
> denke so an die Stationen von Fallout


 



Mfg


----------



## n0stradamus (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Die Truhe weckt Neugier, freue mich auf die Updates!
!ABO!

PS: Habe Fallout zwar nicht gespielt, aber bei den Zeigern musste ich ein wenig an Half Life denken, Kleiners Laboratorien zum Beispiel^^


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

*Sooooooooo.....das Projekt lebt noch..*.

*Und deshalb.....*


*Update !!!*


*Da ich im Moment beruflich viel zu tun habe....konnte ich diesen Abschnitt erst an diesem Wochenende machen, da es doch um einiges aufwendiger war.....

Außerdem fällt es bei diesem Wetter einem schwer die gemütliche Terrasse zu verlassen und das Werkzeug in die Hand zu nehmen.....*

*Aber mein Pflichtbewusstsein gegenüber der Foto süchtigen Community in diesem Forum hat gesiegt....*



*Das nächste Werkzeug wird gebraucht....

**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**Block, Stifte, Zollstock und ein extra langes Lineal....
Eben alles was man zum ausmessen und Anzeichnen braucht....

Denn jetzt ist es soweit....die Ausschnitte für die Hardware müssen ins Gehäuse.....*

*Na ob das wohl gut geht???.....*

*
Gesagt, getan.....

Die Ausschnitte für die Radis, das Board, das Netzteil und die Lüfter sind angezeichnet....
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Hoffentlich habe ich nicht geschielt.....* *und ich habe auch nur einen Kasten Bier vorher getrunken.....habe mich also ziemlich zurück gehalten....*


*Das schlimmste war der Ausschnitt für die Radis....aber wozu gibt es Internet....da bekommt man (fast) alles....sogar die Maßzeichnungen der Watercool Radis.....*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Jetzt geht es ans Eingemachte.....

Das nächste Werkzeug wird gebraucht.....

Des Modders dritt und viert bester Freund...

**Die Stichsäge



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Akkuschrauber



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​


*Wegen der allgemeinen Befürchtungen der Community wegen meiner Gesundheit, habe ich noch weitere Sicherheitsmaßnahmen ergriffen und auch noch folgende Dinge bereitgelegt.....*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Verbandskasten, Telefon und Notrufnummer......

Sicher ist Sicher....falls meine Finger im Weg seien sollten....

Außerdem GANZ WICHTIG der Wischmopp um die eventuelle Sauerei wieder weg zu wischen....was macht das sonst für einen Eindruck auf meiner Terrasse ..... wir sind doch hier nicht bei F.E.A.R. .....
*​*


Weiter geht´s auf der nächsten Seite.....


*​


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

*Der Platz reichte nicht für die Bilder....

Hier ist das Ergebnis der Säge Orgie....
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Ich finde es ist mir gut gelungen....einzig die Radi Ausschnitte sind nicht ganz gerade....*

*Und Blutspritzer konnte ich auch vermeiden....*


*Nun ein schneller Passt oder passt nicht Test mit dem Mainboard.....*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*PASST !!!*

*Ich bin Stolz auf mich....*


*Ach so....noch was vergessen...ALLE Finger sind noch dran.....

**Hier der Beweis...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
​


*Als nächstes muss ich die Ausschnitte noch glatte schleifen und einige Sägespuren wegfeilen.....*


*So....nach dieser schweißtreibenden Arbeit habe ich mir eine Belohnung verdient.....*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Coming soon....*​


----------



## skulldragon24 (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Ich schmeiss mich weg....
Aber schön, dass es nun endlich weiter geht. 


mfg skulldragon24


----------



## Masterwana (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Los mach hinne noch wissen wie es weiter geht, bevor ich mich hinhaue!!

€: Da sind sie ja. Leider ohne Blut!!!


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Jiepie, ein Update! Wurd auch Zeit...!

Sind alle Finger noch dran? Oder fehlen schon ganze Gliedmaßen...!?


----------



## skulldragon24 (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Ich zähle 8 Bilder, du kannst aber bis zu 15 pro Post reinsetzen. 
*mehr Bilder sehen will* 


mfg skulldragon24


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> Jiepie, ein Update! Wurd auch Zeit...!
> 
> Sind alle Finger noch dran? Oder fehlen schon ganze Gliedmaßen...!?



Siehe Teil 2.....

Mfg


----------



## Masterwana (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



skulldragon24 schrieb:


> Ich zähle 8 Bilder, du kannst aber bis zu 15 pro Post reinsetzen.
> *mehr Bilder sehen will*
> 
> 
> mfg skulldragon24



Wenn er alle Bilder in einem Album hochladen würde, Könnte er auch meher als 15 Bilder Posten


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



skulldragon24 schrieb:


> Ich zähle 8 Bilder, du kannst aber bis zu 15 pro Post reinsetzen.
> *mehr Bilder sehen will*
> 
> 
> mfg skulldragon24




Es sind 9....

Und im zweiten Teil 8.....

Mfg


----------



## skulldragon24 (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Jup. Also Schluss mit den Ausreden!!! 


mfg skulldragon24


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Siehe Teil 2.....
> 
> Mfg


 
Ahh, da bin ich ja beruhigt...! Als ich den Beitrag verfasst habe, war Teil 2 noch nicht fertig...

Dein Update macht aber auf jedenfall schon Lust auf mehr!


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



skulldragon24 schrieb:


> Jup. Also Schluss mit den Ausreden!!!
> 
> 
> mfg skulldragon24




Ist ja gut....

Ich mach auch noch mehr Fotos...

Aber erst morgen....

Die nächsten Arbeiten kann ich auch abends nach Feierabend machen....

Mfg


----------



## skulldragon24 (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Das geht in Ordnung.
Da freu ich mich schon auf morgen. 


mfg skulldragon24


----------



## Stingray93 (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Die Texte die du verfasst machen echt lust auf mehr  Ich schmeiß mich weg beim lesen xD
Bei dir auch so eine Hitze?Bei uns ist seit Tagen ne richtige Hitzewelle...ohne meine 3 Ventilatioren überleb ich das in meinem Zimmer nicht...geht gar nicht. 
Aber wofür gibt es den Garten, Bäume und Laptops???


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



Stingray93 schrieb:


> Die Texte die du verfasst machen echt lust auf mehr  Ich schmeiß mich weg beim lesen xD
> Bei dir auch so eine Hitze?Bei uns ist seit Tagen ne richtige Hitzewelle...ohne meine 3 Ventilatioren überleb ich das in meinem Zimmer nicht...geht gar nicht.
> Aber wofür gibt es den Garten, Bäume und Laptops???


 
Ich konter mal: *Garten, Bäume, Terrasse, Pool....unverbaubare Sicht auf Wiese und Wald....*

Die Temps liegen bei uns zwischen *28 und 32 Grad !!!!*

Und *KEIN* Regen oder Gewitter....

Dazu *absolute Windstille*....wir sitzen bis spät abends auf der Terrasse, da nachts noch *20 Grad* sind....

In meinem Büro und in der Ausstellungshalle krieg ich die Krise....Tagsüber so an die 28-30 Grad ..... KEIN Lufthauch rührt sich.....Kühlung ausgeschlossen....die Ventilatoren fahren Sonderschichten....

Mfg


----------



## Stingray93 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Ich konter mal: *Garten, Bäume, Terrasse, Pool....unverbaubare Sicht auf Wiese und Wald....*
> 
> Die Temps liegen bei uns zwischen *28 und 32 Grad !!!!*
> 
> ...




Oh ja... das kenn ich... Heute hat es  geregnet ja richtig gehört _*GEREGNET!*_   ich konnt nicht mehr... bin sofort raus gerannt um 7 Uhr morgens und hab mich auf den nassen Rasen geschmissen 

Die letzten Tage war es wirklich schlimm... und da ist mir vorgstern auch noch mein Ventilator abgeraucht  ich glaub der mag es nicht 24h durchzulaufen... beim pennen brauch man schließlich auch Frischluft 

Mit aussicht kann ich aber nicht grad prahlen... bis auf Bäume und Weiden kann ich hier nichts bieten... dafür eine schöne Meeresbriese  und ein Sommerticket nach Sylt  
btw:  für 25€  Zwei Monate lang nach Sylt und zurück mitn Zug... das ein vernünftiger Preis...mal so nebenbei 



Was ich aber bis heute nicht verstehe ... im Winter frieren wir uns einen ab...und nichts rührt sich... aber im Sommer fangen meine Mutter und ihr Freund an einen Ofen einzubauen o.O die irren sich doch in der Jahreszeit... es ist eindeutig Zeit für eine Klimaanlage als für nen Ofen!!!


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



Stingray93 schrieb:


> Oh ja... das kenn ich... Heute hat es geregnet ja richtig gehört _*GEREGNET!*_ ich konnt nicht mehr... bin sofort raus gerannt um 7 Uhr morgens und hab mich auf den nassen Rasen geschmissen
> 
> Die letzten Tage war es wirklich schlimm... und da ist mir vorgstern auch noch mein Ventilator abgeraucht  ich glaub der mag es nicht 24h durchzulaufen... beim pennen brauch man schließlich auch Frischluft
> 
> ...


 

JAAA !!!! 

Geregnet hat es heute morgen auch....allerdings ist es Schwülwarm dabei gewesen.....

Und jetzt brennt die Sonne wieder Gnadenlos....

So ein Ticket nach Sylt ist doch Cool....

Ist Deine Mutter und Ihr Lebensgefährte vielleicht heimlich durch Aliens getauscht worden ????

Das würde einiges erklären.....

Mfg


----------



## niCe' (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Die stehen wahrscheinlich einfach auf Hitze oder die haben nicht genug Geld für eine Sauna statt dessen setzem sie sich ins Wohnzimmer vor den Laufenden Kamin


----------



## Stingray93 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Ich glaub auch... die planen schon den zweiten ofen in der Küche... Holz haben wir auch schon on mass. 

Aber naja ...ich hab mir grad erst mal nen neuen Monitor bestellt  bzw eig nen Tv    32" Lcd Tv ...darauf machts Filme gucken und zocken bestimmt Spaß 

Bei uns brennt die sonne auch wieder... 34°C im Schatten... geht gar nicht... hab mir eine eigene Klimaanlage gebaut   funktioniert wirklich gut! ...Großen Eisklotz  50x50x50 cm  + 2 Große Ventilatioren kühlen die Luft hier schön ab  und das geschmolzene Wasser kann man nachher einfach wieder in die Kühltruhe packen  ... aber das einfrieden dauert 2-3 Tage... aber naja...hab mir gleich 4 stück gemacht   einer reicht für den ganzen tag


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

sollte ich mir ma nen beispiel drann nehmen *auf thermometer guck* 29°c jet gerade is eig kalt für mein zimma aber ich hab mich ehh schon dran gewöhnt


----------



## Xylezz (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Sau gute Idee 

Und tolles Update 
Freue mich schon auf neues nachher 

MfG Xy


----------



## niCe' (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



Stingray93 schrieb:


> ...Großen Eisklotz  50x50x50 cm  + 2 Große Ventilatioren kühlen die Luft hier schön ab  und das geschmolzene Wasser kann man nachher einfach wieder in die Kühltruhe packen  ... aber das einfrieden dauert 2-3 Tage... aber naja...hab mir gleich 4 stück gemacht   einer reicht für den ganzen tag



 
Kannste gleich in deinen PC packen, der ist dann bestimmt verdammt kalt, kannste oc bis der Arzt kommt


----------



## midnight (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Also ich hab hier noch "kühle" 26° C. Aber noch ist die Sonne auch nicht ums Haus rum. Dann wirds hier wieder eklig drinnen.

btt?^^

so far


----------



## nichtraucher91 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

WTF?! 29°C Im Zimmer?! ich hab grade mal 20°C 

Aber BTT:
Passt das mit den PCI-Slot Ausschnitt? Das sieht so aus, als ob 5mm fehlen.
oder ist das nur aus einem ungünstigen Winkel fotografiert?

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> WTF?! 29°C Im Zimmer?! ich hab grade mal 20°C
> 
> Aber BTT:
> Passt das mit den PCI-Slot Ausschnitt? Das sieht so aus, als ob 5mm fehlen.
> ...


 

Nun ich wollte mich nicht auf die Erde legen zum Fotografieren....

Der Mainboard Ausschnitt schließt bündig mit dem Gehäuse ab....

Mfg


----------



## killer89 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



Stingray93 schrieb:


> Ich glaub auch... die planen schon den zweiten ofen in der Küche... Holz haben wir auch schon on mass.
> 
> Aber naja ...ich hab mir grad erst mal nen neuen Monitor bestellt  bzw eig nen Tv    32" Lcd Tv ...darauf machts Filme gucken und zocken bestimmt Spaß
> 
> Bei uns brennt die sonne auch wieder... 34°C im Schatten... geht gar nicht... hab mir eine eigene Klimaanlage gebaut   funktioniert wirklich gut! ...Großen Eisklotz  50x50x50 cm  + 2 Große Ventilatioren kühlen die Luft hier schön ab  und das geschmolzene Wasser kann man nachher einfach wieder in die Kühltruhe packen  ... aber das einfrieden dauert 2-3 Tage... aber naja...hab mir gleich 4 stück gemacht   einer reicht für den ganzen tag




On Topic:
Schönes Update und wirklich gelungene Arbeit, da muss ich mit der Stichsäge noch ein wenig üben 
Ich hab mich beim Durchlesen nur gefragt: Was bringen dir Telefon und Notrunummer, wenn du keine Finger mehr hast um zu wählen? Geschweige denn der Mob? ^^

MFG


----------



## niCe' (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Haste keine Fußzehen, Zehne, Haare etc.?!


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



killer89 schrieb:


> On Topic:
> Schönes Update und wirklich gelungene Arbeit, da muss ich mit der Stichsäge noch ein wenig üben
> Ich hab mich beim Durchlesen nur gefragt: Was bringen dir Telefon und Notrunummer, wenn du keine Finger mehr hast um zu wählen? Geschweige denn der Mob? ^^
> 
> MFG






Na ja....

Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass ich mir die Finger nur an *einer Hand *absäge, weil mit der anderen halte ich die Stichsäge....

Es wäre doch etwas schwierig geworden sich an beiden Händen die Finger gleichzeitig ab zu sägen....

Wenn ich mich mit dem Verbandskasten verbunden hätte, dann hätte ich in der Zeit bis der Krankenwagen kommt den Mopp mit der heilen Hand und den Zähnen gehalten....*wollte ja keinen schlechten Eindruck beim Arzt machen....*

Mfg


----------



## nyso (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Von wegen, du wolltest bei der hübschen Notärztin angeben


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



nyso schrieb:


> Von wegen, du wolltest bei der hübschen Notärztin angeben


das wirds sein


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

*Tja ....

Das eigentlich geplante Update ist buchstäblich ins Wasser gefallen....
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Da ich nun gar nicht untätig sein wollte.....habe ich "Ich bastel mir ein Kabel" gespielt.....*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Wo das Kabel schon mal da war....konnte ich es gleich zum Testen einsetzen....

**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**HURRAAAAAA......ES LEBT !!!


**Ich habe auch noch eine Amphere Anzeige, aber leider startet der Computer damit nicht mehr.....der Widerstand ist wohl zu groß, obwohl die Anzeige von 1-25 A geht.....*

*Schade eigentlich.....*


*Tja....dann habe ich noch den zukünftigen Festplatten Käfig fürs schleifen und lacken vorbereitet....

**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**Der Käfig stammt aus einem Chieftec Tower und hat eine Lüfter Blende für einen 80er Lüfter....gute Kühlung also Garantiert....*


*Was gibt es sonst noch zu berichten ???

Ach ja .....

Meine Watercool HTF3 Radis von Ebay sind da.......*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*"Man sind die Dick man....."*​

*Sonst....habe ich noch ein bisschen Material gekauft....*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*....und noch einen Dachboden Fund gemacht....*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Funktioniert zwar nicht mehr....aber vielleicht kann man davon noch was gebrauchen.....mal grübeln....*


*Coming soon...*​


----------



## nyso (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Na wenn das Radio mal nicht im Fallout -Stil ist weiß ich auch nicht mehr. Hebe es doch auf und bei deinen nächsten Rechner da rein!


----------



## nichtraucher91 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

nen Rechner reinhauen. das nächste Projekt ist gesichert^^

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Sehe ich auch so! 

Aber jetzt erstmal diesen hier...


----------



## killer89 (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Na dann kanns ja weiter gehen  schade, das mit dem Amperemeter... aber naja... shit happens 
Zu den Fingern: Logikfehler  naja... Urlaub = Hirn aus  aber wer Final Destination gesehen hat... 

MfG


----------



## niCe' (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Das Radio ist ja mal echt geil 
Kannst's ja einbauen und jedes mal wenn du den PC startest kommt Mukke raus 

Ich weiß sehr wohl das das Teil kaputt ist!


----------



## Stingray93 (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

So ein Radio hat mein Opa auch noch  und das geht sogar noch     aber meinst nicht das man das net mehr flicken kann? so viel technik steckt da ja nun nicht drinne als das da was wirklich schlimmes kaputt sein kann.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



Stingray93 schrieb:


> So ein Radio hat mein Opa auch noch  und das geht sogar noch   aber meinst nicht das man das net mehr flicken kann? so viel technik steckt da ja nun nicht drinne als das da was wirklich schlimmes kaputt sein kann.


 

Leider haben wir letztes Jahr eine große Kiste mit Ersatzteilen für diese Radios weggeschmissen....

Das Radio kann man zwar einschalten....es leuchtet auch schön....aber es spielt keine Musik mehr...scheint die Empfangs Spule defekt zu sein...die Sicherungen sind jeden fals heile....und die Röhren auch...

Es lohnt sich nicht das zu reparieren....die bekommt man funktionstüchtig auf dem Flohmarkt und bei Ebay für 20-40 Euro....je nach Zustand ...

Viel besser ist, das mein Schwiegervater noch einen Fernseher auf dem Dachboden hat, der aus dieser Zeit Stammt....

Den muss ich Ihm bei Gelegenheit mal abschwatzen....

Mfg
Mfg


----------



## Stingray93 (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Du meinst sowas in der Richtung?  aber frag mich net ob das teil noch geht...^^


----------



## niCe' (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

 
Der Fernseher ist noch älter als das Radio 
Sieht auf jeden Fall so aus


----------



## klefreak (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

da könnte man schnell mal nen schleppdepp draus basteln  nen pc mit videoausgang in den fernseher montieren 

mfg KLemens

-->richtig krasser Retro pc wäre das dann


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



Stingray93 schrieb:


> Du meinst sowas in der Richtung?  aber frag mich net ob das teil noch geht...^^


 

Genau sowas....

Allerdings ohne dem Radio....nur der Fernseher...

Mfg


----------



## Masterwana (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Zu dem Radio: könntest du nicht die Kappen nicht von den Röhren nehmen und dann das Innenleben auf die sichtbare Seite verbauen?


----------



## moe (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

schön, schön, das wird ja schon. aber rauchen am arbeitsplatz? pfui pfui!


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



Masterwana schrieb:


> Zu dem Radio: könntest du nicht die Kappen nicht von den Röhren nehmen und dann das Innenleben auf die sichtbare Seite verbauen?




Mmmmhhhhh....

Grübel.....

Deshalb habe ich es ja vom Dachboden geholt....die Röhren haben was....

Passt zu Fallout....

Grübel......

Mfg


----------



## de_oli (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Omg was ihr hier redet aber ich finde es richtig witzig das durchzulesen und lach mir dabei einen schlapp ich werde das projekt und die witzigen Posts verfolgen  und ihr habt hier ja ganz schön viele Retro sachen daheim rumgammeln da passt ja der ganz neue pc garnit dazu


----------



## QZA (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

so erstma natürlich is das natürlich 1A arbeit wie immer bei dir und auch die idee is SUPER
habe das tagebuch vonanfangan verfolgt und bis finde ich es auch super geschrieben sehr locker gehalten 
bin auch mal auf die finale version gespannt was wahrscheinlich noch dauern wird

naja werde es weiter verfolgen

bYe

PS: has ja die gleiche tastatur wie ich


----------



## Malkav85 (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Was ich mich die ganze Zeit frage: woher hast du den schönen KöPi Schirm?


----------



## derprivatmann (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Geile Idee!!!


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Was ich mich die ganze Zeit frage: woher hast du den schönen KöPi Schirm?




Mein Schwiegervater hat ein Restaurant....

Da ist der mal übrig geblieben......

Mfg


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

 lucker


----------



## de_oli (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Wann geht es denn weiter mit dem Projekt will update und ganz viele Bilder will die Bildersucht befriedigen


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Wahrscheinlich am Wochenende gibt es ein Update...

Das Wetter spielt im Moment nicht mit und ich komme aus beruflichen Gründen im Moment erst gegen 19.30 Uhr nach Hause...

Mfg


----------



## StrikerofDeath (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

ICH bin richtig gespannt wie es an ende aussieht bis jetzt hab ich nur 
gutes über deine Projekte gehört


----------



## midnight (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Dann sollten wir weiterhin gespannt sein 
Immerhin ist ja an sich schon Wochenende 

so far


----------



## de_oli (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich am Wochenende gibt es ein Update...
> 
> Das Wetter spielt im Moment nicht mit und ich komme aus beruflichen Gründen im Moment erst gegen 19.30 Uhr nach Hause...
> 
> Mfg



oh das kenn ich von meinem trainer der is immer zum training zu spät wegen der arbeit  ich freu mich schon auf das update da jetzt ja "offiziell" Ferien sind (dh nicht das ich schwänze ) weil ich ja ne woche früher von meiner schule bekommen hab weil ich dafür alle 2 wochen samstags musste


----------



## niCe' (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Ja Ja Ja.

Hätte ich auch gesagt 

Wann am WE Samstag, Sonntag? 

Ja ab heute endlich Ferien 6 Wochen


----------



## de_oli (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

8 Wochen seit letzter woche


----------



## Gutewicht (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

13 Wochen seit vor 3 Wochen


----------



## de_oli (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



Gutewicht schrieb:


> 13 Wochen seit vor 3 Wochen


semesterferien ?  ok ich werde student wenn das so ist


----------



## UnnerveD (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



de_oli schrieb:


> semesterferien ?  ok ich werde student wenn das so ist



Dem ist so - noch eine Prüfungswoche, dann stehen auch 13 Wochen Ferien an 
Hab ich auch mal Zeit was an meinem PC zu machen und zum Zocken...
hach - ich freu mich d'rauf.


----------



## niCe' (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Das tuen wir doch alle.


----------



## riedochs (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Schicke Sache. Und nein, ich frage jetzt nicht nach den weissen Dildos


----------



## niCe' (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

WTF?!
Was für weiße Dildos?!


----------



## shiwa77 (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



niCe' schrieb:


> WTF?!
> Was für weiße Dildos?!



Ist ein Insider aus dem Thread über Rosstaeuscher´s Freeze Mod


----------



## niCe' (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

achso *puhhh ^^


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



riedochs schrieb:


> Schicke Sache. Und nein, ich frage jetzt nicht nach den weissen Dildos



Ich schrieb doch schon, die werden diesmal aus Holz und bekommen einen extra flutschigen Anstrich....

Ärgert mich nur alle....

*ABER....ICH DARF ARBEITEN UND IHR MÜSST ZU HAUSE BLEIBEN.....*

Obwohl....noch eine Woche, dann habe ich Urlaub...

Mfg


----------



## de_oli (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Ich schrieb doch schon, die werden diesmal aus Holz und bekommen einen extra flutschigen Anstrich....
> 
> Ärgert mich nur alle....
> 
> ...



na dann hau die letzte woche noch voll rein  und dann gibt es hoffentlich mehr updates denn je


----------



## shiwa77 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Obwohl....noch eine Woche, dann habe ich Urlaub...
> 
> Mfg


 Ich auch, die Woche werden wir schon rummkriegen 

PS: Gibt´s heut noch nen Update ????


----------



## niCe' (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Bestimmt


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

*Da ich eigentlich immer meine Drohungen wahr mache....

Hier ist ein....*

*Update !!!*


*Leider fällt das Update kleine aus als geplant, da das Wetter absolut nicht mitspielt......

Samstag wollte ich was machen....aber NEIN es hat nur einmal geregnet....von morgens bis abends....erst um 21 Uhr hörte es auf und...ist das zu fassen, die SONNE kam raus....

Heute hatte ich viel Abwechslung...halbe Std. trocken....eine Std. Regen....*


*ABER ... etwas habe ich dann doch noch geschafft....


Nachdem alles ausgesägt ist, wird die Passgenauigkeit der Radis überprüft...
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**Sieht gut aus.....


Dann brauche ich noch Bohrlöcher um die Radis etc. zu befestigen....

Also... ausmessen und Bohren....

**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**Hinten passt alles.....*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
​*Linker Radi....OK

**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​*

Rechter Radi....SCHEIBENKLEISTER 
*​*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**Da habe ich mich vermessen, versägt....wie auch immer...

Da muss ich nochmal nacharbeiten.....


Mal ein Blick in meine ToDo Liste....

*

*G**eschnittene Finger.....ERLEDIGT*
*Meß-und Sägefehler....ERLEDIGT*
*Diverse Wutausbrüche....ERLEDIGT*
*Diverse Katastrophen....zum Teil ERLEDIGT*
*

Nachdem ich schon wieder von einem Regen Schauer unterbrochen wurde....

Habe ich erst einmal die Ausschnitte abgeschliffen....

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

So....das war`s dann wohl....

Kaum war ich fertig damit...öffnete der Himmel seine Schleusen und es fing richtig an zu schütten....

Das hat keinen Zweck mehr heute....

Das einzige was ich noch gemacht habe, ist den Boden fest zu schrauben....

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Mal wieder was für 1 Euro von Ebay....
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

*So....ich hoffe das Wetter wird langsam mal besser....damit ich vorwärts komme....

Na ja....auf jeden Fall habe ich in einer Woche Urlaub....dann wird es auch mehr Updates geben...


Coming soon
*


----------



## eman84 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

hm ne druckmessung für die wakü pumpe, aber 1bar vllt schon n bissl viel xD, solltest aber nach der Pumpe einsetzen, kannst dann gleich als kontrolle nehmen ob die Pumpe läuft


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



eman84 schrieb:


> hm ne druckmessung für die wakü pumpe, aber 1bar vllt schon n bissl viel xD, solltest aber nach der Pumpe einsetzen, kannst dann gleich als kontrolle nehmen ob die Pumpe läuft



Werde ich wohl auch so machen....

Habe ne Laing Ultra....die hat so 0,45 bar....die Anzeige ist also goldrichtig...

Mfg


----------



## killer89 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Würde das Manometer (is das richtig?) nicht den Durchfluss bremsen?

MfG


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



killer89 schrieb:


> Würde das Manometer (is das richtig?) nicht den Durchfluss bremsen?
> 
> MfG


 
Nein...wird an ein T-Stück angeschlossen...

Bei Heizungsanlagen ist das genau so...die Druck Anzeige hängt nicht direkt im Kreislauf...ist dafür auch nicht gedacht....da kein Durchlauf möglich....

Die Laing hat so viel Druck, das Sie bis auf 4,5m höhe hochpumpen kann...

Mfg


Mfg


----------



## eman84 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

hm wär natürlich mal interessant zu wissen was für ein Druckverlust eine Wakü bringt, um vllt mal die n bissl anders auszuwählen, in dem man einfach noch ein Druckmesser am Saugstutzen der Pumpe setzt, und dann vllt ne Pumpe mit flexibler Drehzahl und die mit Temperaturmesser koppeln, um den Durchfluss jenach Lastzustand zu wählen


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Schönes Udate!

Langsam kann man ja erkennen, dass da mal ein PC rein kommen soll... Freue mich schon auf mehr!


----------



## de_oli (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

gutes update wird immer besser 
eine frage warum machst du das nur draussen und nicht drinnen ? würde dann doch zeit sparen  (und ich wette die antwort ist total einfach )


----------



## Stingray93 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Klasse Arbeit. Das mit dem versägen kann jeden mal passieren ... mach dir nichts draus  

Ach ja... vor gut ner Woche haben wir und alles drüber ausgelassen das es so unerträglich heiß ist und jetzt regnet es eig. jeden Tag.

Mach weiter so  Und lass dich nicht vom Regen aufhalten


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



de_oli schrieb:


> gutes update wird immer besser
> eine frage warum machst du das nur draussen und nicht drinnen ? würde dann doch zeit sparen  (und ich wette die antwort ist total einfach )




Möchtest Du nach dem sägen und schleifen die Wohnung sauber machen ???

Mein Keller ist zu niedrig und auf dem Dachboden ist es mir zu heiß....


Mfg


----------



## niCe' (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

xD Und deshalb kann er auch nicht beim Regen arbeiten.


----------



## de_oli (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Möchtest Du nach dem sägen und schleifen die Wohnung sauber machen ???
> 
> Mein Keller ist zu niedrig und auf dem Dachboden ist es mir zu heiß....
> 
> ...



ok  aber wozu hat man eine freundin bzw frau  nein spass aber heute is doch gutes wetter bei mir auf jeden fall dh heute Freibad   und salto vom 3er


----------



## Malkav85 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

gutes Wetter....Freibad....so Wörter hab ich schon mal gehört. War vor einigen Jahren, als ich noch in der Schule war und sowas wie "Ferien" hatte 

@Rossi: Sauber machen ist immer öde und nervig ^^ Aber wenn man am Ende dann sein Werk bewundern kann, entschädigt das für den Aufwand.


----------



## de_oli (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

ich hab nen tipp leg einfach mal papier unter den aufbau oder pappe und dann wenn du fertig bist hast du den dreck nur auf einer stelle


----------



## MaStErDuKe (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

nicht das dreck beim sägen/schleifen durch die luft wirbelt .... bringt dir unterlegen nicht viel ....


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> gutes Wetter....Freibad....so Wörter hab ich schon mal gehört. War vor einigen Jahren, als ich noch in der Schule war und sowas wie "Ferien" hatte
> 
> @Rossi: Sauber machen ist immer öde und nervig ^^ Aber wenn man am Ende dann sein Werk bewundern kann, entschädigt das für den Aufwand.


 
Na, ja .... habe einen Pool im Garten........nach Feierabend genau das richtige....

Das Sauber machen nach erfolgreichen Werken ist zwar nervig, aber wenn das Ergebnis gut geworden ist, entschädigt es ungemein...





de_oli schrieb:


> ich hab nen tipp leg einfach mal papier unter den aufbau oder pappe und dann wenn du fertig bist hast du den dreck nur auf einer stelle


 


MaStErDuKe schrieb:


> nicht das dreck beim sägen/schleifen durch die luft wirbelt .... bringt dir unterlegen nicht viel ....


 
Nicht das Fegen ist das Problem....

Meine Frau erschlägt mich, wenn die ganze Wohnung eingestaubt ist...

Dann darf ich eine Nachtschicht einlegen um sauber zu machen...

Mfg


----------



## Nike334 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Mein Zimmer staubt auch so ganz gut von alleine.
kaum ist eine Woche um, liegt schon ne dicke Staubschicht auf meinem Tisch 
Das kommt einfach von alleine^^

Dein Mod ist auf jeden Fall sehr geil, ABO^^

mfg


----------



## fragapple (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Sieht gut aus bisher, hat was von Steampunk wenn ich nicht irre ? 

5* !


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



fragapple schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus bisher, hat was von *Steampunk *wenn ich nicht irre ?
> 
> 5* !


 

????????

Nenn mich UNWISSEND....aber was ist das ????

Mfg


----------



## MaStErDuKe (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Steampunk ? Wikipedia


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



MaStErDuKe schrieb:


> Steampunk ? Wikipedia


 
AHHHH ....DANKE 

*Ich brauche mal Euro Hilfe....*

*Ich suche: 10/8 Schläuche in UV Gelb*

*und oder Knickschutz Kunststoff UV Gelb so wie dieses*
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Knickschutz Smartcoils 16mm (ca 3/4") UV Grün Knickschutz Smartcoils 16mm (ca 3/4") UV Grün 68114

*Fals jemand was findet: BITTE MELDEN *


*Ach so .... gibt dieses Wochenende noch ein Update...*

*Mfg*


----------



## Stingray93 (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Hab elle Seiten die ich kenne durchforstet und nicht keinen Gelben Schlauch in der Größe entdeckt :/ Da bleibt dir wohl entweder farbiges Wasser oder einen größeren Schlauch. PS: Freu mich auf dein Update


----------



## blu3gr33n (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Sehr geil...ich weiss zwar nich wirklich oder kanns mir noch nich vorstelln wie das fertig aussieht....aber geil...  weita so!

Hab dir ne PN geschickt, wie du gelbe schläuche bekommen könntest


----------



## Jan92 (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Hammer xD dein Tagebuch ist echt geil und das Projekt genauso werde es weiterhin verfolgen bin gespannt wies weiter geht 

grüße


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

*Für alle Foto Süchtigen....

Hier ist ein *

*Update !!!*


*Ich habe die letzten Tage mit zwei Dingen zu kämpfen gehabt....

*

*Mit dem Wetter....es hat fast jeden Abend geregnet....*
*Mit dem Job....ich bin fast keinen Abend vor 19 Uhr aus dem Geschäft gekommen...und das obwohl ich um 7.30 Uhr angefangen habe....*
*
ABER......

Jetzt kommt die Gute Nachricht.... **ICH HABE ZWEI WOCHEN URLAUB**!!!!*


*Dadurch wird es jetzt wohl häufiger Updates geben.....


Zurück zum Thema.....


Als nächstes stand auf dem Programm "Pimp mein Mainboard-Träger"

Das Problem damit ist, das die Obere und untere Kante weg muss....die stehen nach außen und nach unten über, so das der Träger nicht Plan am mit dem Gehäuse abschließen würde und das Board nicht gerade auf dem Truhen Boden aufliegen würde...
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**Also....HER mit dem Drehmel.....
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**Schon besser....

Dann erst mal alles abgeschliffen.....
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**
Nächstes Problem:

Ich suchte einen Dummen der bei diesem Schei** Wetter draußen lacken würde und fragte meinen Frau: "Schatz, ich such noch einen Dummen der mir die Teile lacken wird" .... Ihre Antwort war.....Sie lächelte mich an...

ALLES KLAR !!!

Einen Dümmeren als mich wird man wohl in diesem Haushalt nicht finden....


Also....zunächst erst mal alles Grundieren...
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Während das Trocknet, widme ich mich anderen WICHTIGEN  Modding Projekten....
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Wer kann schon diesen Augen und diesem frechen Lachen widerstehen....


Nun kommt Farbe drauf....

Welche ??? Natürlich SCHWARZ...was sonst ???
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




**Das das auch erst mal trocknen muss....widme ich mich erst mal wieder der Truhe selber...

Es wird Zeit die Halteleisten der oberen Schaltzentrale zu montieren...
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




**Was sagt der Psychiater zu der Hübschen Patientin ??? "Nun legen Sie sich erst mal hin".....

Also...einmal Probe liegen für den Deckel...
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**Na....GEHT DOCH....PASST DOCH...

Man wird den Deckel auch öffnen können....aber dazu später mehr...
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


*Mal wieder Post bekommen...
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​*

Tja...das war`s für Heute....Ich hoffe es gefällt Euch bisher...*


*Coming soon...*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Sehr schön! Bin schon darauf gespannt, was wir in den nächsten zwei Wochen zu sehen bekommen!

Hoffe, dass das Wetter bei euch gut sein wird!


----------



## QZA (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

gutgut bis jetzt 
man könnte meinen das vorher gakeine zeitung rein geklebt war hasse gut abbekommen 
aber mal ne andere frage wieso benutzt du eig. "nur" 10/8 schläuche?

bYe


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



Franco22 schrieb:


> gutgut bis jetzt
> man könnte meinen das vorher gakeine zeitung rein geklebt war hasse gut abbekommen
> aber mal ne andere frage wieso benutzt du eig. "nur" 10/8 schläuche?
> 
> bYe




Tja für die 10/8 hatte ich mich vor Jahren mal entschieden...gab damals dafür das meiste Zubehör....heute ist das anders, aber ich habe eine ganze Kiste voller Anschlüsse...

Mfg


----------



## skulldragon24 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*


Die Truhe sieht so geil aus.
Und die Frage, ob es uns gefällt, brauchst du eigentlich nicht stellen, denn ich liebe dein Projekt. 

Und jetzt kommen sogar noch regelmäßig Updates.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



			
				Rosstaeuscher;960977 [CENTER schrieb:
			
		

> *Während das Trocknet, widme ich mich anderen WICHTIGEN  Modding Projekten....
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Warum hast du ihn nicht gefragt, ob er mit lackieren will?
Mit Farbe spielen alle Kinder gerne 

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## skulldragon24 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Und wenn man die ganzen schönen Dämpfe einatmet, wirds noch lustiger. 
*entstehen die überhaupt noch??? *


----------



## Stingray93 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Dein Projekt macht wirklich lust auf mehr  Ich schmeiß mich beim lesen immer halb weg ;D  Zum Glück sitz ich auf dem Sofa... da passiert nichts 
Freue mich auf die nächstens Updates


----------



## Danger23 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Ja, mehr Updates. Das hört sich gut an. Dann wird mein Arbeitstag noch angenehmer wenn ich deine tollen Texte lesen kann.

Na das ganze sieht ja schon mal sehr gut aus. Bin schon auf den Deckel gespannt was du damit vor hast.


----------



## killer89 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Schöne Bilder  aber was willst du an deinem Kleinen noch modden? 
Aber du hast nicht ernsthaft bei Regen gelackt? Haste das unter deinem Köpi-Schirm gemacht?

@ Skulldragon24: jein... an der frischen Luft merkt man davon nix... zumindest, wenn man den guten Lack kauft, der nicht mufft ^^

MfG


----------



## schrotflinte56 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

die idee gefällt mir sehr gut und hoffe das du das auch so umsetzen kannst wie du dir das vorgestellt hast

wo hast du die geilen schalter her? hab solche ewig gesucht für den pc meines bruders! der mod ist halt noch nicht fertig weil ich solche schalter für den power knopf nehmen wollte und ich nur provisorisch einen taster rangehauen hab damit er ihn erstmal benutzen kann

mfg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/schrotflinte56-albums-lanraechner-1263-picture14817-4-bigtower-inverted-case-fuer-ryonarushima-ist-aber-leider-noch-nicht-fertig.jpg


----------



## Malkav85 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Oh nein, er hat Kippschalter  Wir sind verloren. Fehlt nur noch das Plutonium


----------



## skulldragon24 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

@killer89:
Und ich hab mich schon gewundert, warum ich mich immer so komisch verhalte, wenn ich das in unserer Besenkammer mache. 

Nein, Spass beiseite. Ich hätte das auch nur an der frischen Luft gemacht, aber ich hätte da noch erwartet, dass man halt noch so einen Mundschutz braucht.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Oh nein, er hat Kippschalter  Wir sind verloren. Fehlt nur noch das Plutonium



Hab's grade bei meiner Poststelle abgegeben. Sollte in ein bis zwei Tagen ankommen, wenn's durch kommt

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Mal ne Frage zu deinen Schaltern...: Werden die noch irgendwie auf alt getrimmt? Weil so sehen sie doch irgendwie zu "neu" aus...!?


----------



## NCphalon (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

in urin einlegen bis sich urinstein bildet


----------



## Malkav85 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Bäääh, igitt. Dann doch lieber in Cola legen, bis sich was ablöst ^^


----------



## skulldragon24 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Rosstaeuscher wird da schon einen Plan haben.
Also lassen wir un da mal überraschen.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



killer89 schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder  aber was willst du an deinem Kleinen noch modden?
> Aber du hast nicht ernsthaft bei Regen gelackt? Haste das unter deinem Köpi-Schirm gemacht?
> 
> MfG



Wir haben natürlich die Eisenbahn gemoddet...

Ich habe auf dem Rasen gelackt....wenn Regen kam haben wir den Tisch geschnappt und schnell unter die Terrassen Überdachung gestellt..

Der Köpi Schirm steht am Pool....




schrotflinte56 schrieb:


> die idee gefällt mir sehr gut und hoffe das du das auch so umsetzen kannst wie du dir das vorgestellt hast
> 
> wo hast du die geilen schalter her? hab solche ewig gesucht für den pc meines bruders! der mod ist halt noch nicht fertig weil ich solche schalter für den power knopf nehmen wollte und ich nur provisorisch einen taster rangehauen hab damit er ihn erstmal benutzen kann
> 
> ...



Ebay hat alles.....

Guckst Du: Kill Switch-Kfz-Kippschalter-Schalter - LED+Kappe rot bei eBay.de: Innenausstattung (endet 09.08.09 23:29:01 MESZ)




nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Hab's grade bei meiner Poststelle abgegeben. Sollte in ein bis zwei Tagen ankommen, wenn's durch kommt
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91



Sehr gut....

Dann ist das Geld auf dem Schweizer Nummern Konto angekommen ???....




LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage zu deinen Schaltern...: Werden die noch irgendwie auf alt getrimmt? Weil so sehen sie doch irgendwie zu "neu" aus...!?



Sicher...Sicher....


----------



## schrotflinte56 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

ich danke dir
hab gleich bestellt hoffe die sind morgen schon da

mfg


----------



## de_oli (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Richtig gut letztes update warte schon auf das neue


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

*Hiermit trete ich den Beweis an, das ich generell meine "Drohungen" Wahr mache.....

Da ich "Urlaub" habe.......gibt es mehr Updates....

Also
*

*Update*


*Das eigentlich für gestern gedachte Update gibt es erst heute, da mein Nachbar und Freund mich dazu gezwungen hatte, seinen 36. Geburtstag ab Mittag mit zu feiern.....*

*Er hatte sehr überzeugende Argumente in Form von einem Kasten Bier....*

*Also, bevor das Bier schlecht wird und unsere Freundschaft dadurch gelitten hätte....*


*Aber zurück zum Thema....


Heute habe ich mich als erstes mit dem Deckel der Truhe beschäftigt....wie ich schon erwähnt hatte, sollte der nicht so bleiben .....

Also erst einmal zwei Halte Streben zurecht gesägt und befestigt...
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**Als nächstes muss dort auch ein neuer Boden rein.....

Auch dieses mal kam die Kreissäge zum Einsatz....
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


*UND ICH HABE IMMER NOCH ALLE FINGER.....*


*Da in den Deckel auch noch was eingebaut wird, und damit ich dort auch jederzeit wieder ran kann, habe ich mich dazu entschlossen, den Deckel nicht einfach fest zu schrauben, sondern mit Schloss Schrauben und Flügelmuttern zu versehen....passt Stylisch auf jeden Fall zum Mod...
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**Hier mal eingebaut...da könnt Ihr sehen wie ich das meine....
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*

*Jetzt wird es Zeit die Innen Teile zu lackieren....

Der Hintergrund des Deckels und der Hardwareteil werden schwarz, damit die Beleuchtungseffekte gut zur Geltung kommen....

Erst mal alles abgeklebt....
* *


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



* *Das Vorläufige Ergebnis....
* *


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


*Nachdem ich aufgehört habe so tolle Bunte Farben zu sehen....**...Stand dar nicht gerade ein Ghul im Garten???....*

*Notiz an mich: Das nächste mal einen Atemschutz aufsetzen...
*​

*Das endgültige Ergebnis...
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**Sieht doch gut aus oder ???

Zwischen Durch habe ich auch noch gezaubert....

Ich habe glänzendes Edelstahl in mattes Schwarz verwandelt....
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Coming soon...*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stingray93 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Sieht wirklich gut aus, so langsam wirds doch   und was meinst... morgen wirst fertig?


----------



## speddy411 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Echt ein Hammer Projekt bisher 

Bin aufs Ergebins gespannt.

Aber würde anstatt schwarz nicht eher so was wie Holz dazu passen...


Hier siehst du was ich meine..






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



speddy411 schrieb:


> Echt ein Hammer Projekt bisher
> 
> Bin aufs Ergebins gespannt.
> 
> ...




Cool das Teil....

Das schwarze sieht keiner....ist doch innen nicht außen.....

Mfg


----------



## speddy411 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

 Stimmt auch wieder wahr


----------



## STER187 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

sehr fein...bin gespannt auf die Beleuchtung


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Eine Atemschutzmaske ist schon Empfehlenswert! Aber du hast zum Glück im freien lackiert. Ich habe in meiner Doppelgarage lackiert und damit kein Durchzug herscht natürlich Fenster, Tür und Tor zu... Nach drei Dosen wars irgendwie sehr Lustig... "Bist du auf Droge...!?"

Und bei einem Blick in den Spiegel musste ich dann feststellen, dass die wenigen Nasenhaare die ich habe, weiß waren...


----------



## STER187 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Sooo also als Sprayer muß ich sagen...tztztztz
wisst ihr wie verteufelt ungesund Aerosolstaub is? abgesehn vom Gas..

wenn ihr wirklich öfter lackts wie ich empfehl ich euch / leg ich euch ans Herz eine Maske zuzulegen! 

ein Lugenschaden is nicht so witzig wies sichs anhört!

@Lord: ja und jetzt stell dir vor der Staub auf deinen "Nasenhaaren" sind im feinen Gewebe deiner Lunge...

naja wollt das mal loswerden

nix für Ungut

mfg
STER187


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Kein Problem!

Ich habe mir schon gedacht, dass das bestimmt nicht ganz Gesund sein kann...


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



STER187 schrieb:


> Sooo also als Sprayer muß ich sagen...tztztztz
> wisst ihr wie verteufelt ungesund Aerosolstaub is? abgesehn vom Gas..
> 
> wenn ihr wirklich öfter lackts wie ich empfehl ich euch / leg ich euch ans Herz eine Maske zuzulegen!
> ...



Der Witz ist....ich besitze ja ne Maske....war nur zu bequem sie herzuholen....

Was das auf Dauer anrichten kann weis ich...mein Opa war sein leben Lang Lackierer in der Möbelindustrie...

Mfg


----------



## killer89 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Schönes Update  

Mich erinnert das Schwarz ein wenig daran, als wenn du das Holz angeflammt hast, also, als wenns verkohlt ist.  ansonsten bin ich gespannt, was du noch so aus deinem Urlaub rausholst, hoffentlich mehr als ich 

MfG


----------



## speddy411 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



killer89 schrieb:


> Mich erinnert das Schwarz ein wenig daran, als wenn du das Holz angeflammt hast, also, als wenns verkohlt ist.
> MfG




Was in dem Fall aber sehr gut passen würde.....


----------



## STER187 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Ha! angeflammt...wie ein Whiskey-Fass...

Aber das schwarz mit Beleuchtung bin ich gespannt...
wird das dann eher passive Beleuchtung (Hintergrund) oder aktiv (direkt die Hardware)??

Uiui..kann mir das Endergebnis echt gut vorstellen...nice

mfg
STER187


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



STER187 schrieb:


> Ha! angeflammt...wie ein Whiskey-Fass...
> 
> Aber das schwarz mit Beleuchtung bin ich gespannt...
> wird das dann eher passive Beleuchtung (Hintergrund) oder aktiv (direkt die Hardware)??
> ...



Nicht so neugierig.....

Ein paar Überraschungen habe ich noch...

Nur soviel....Led`s bestellt....UV Beleuchtung bestellt....Kaltlichtkathoden bestellt...(Farbe verrate ich nicht...)......dann habe ich hier noch neon String rum liegen.....

*Zum Stand der Dinge....

*

*Gestern hatte mein Vater Geburtstag und ich wurde zum Feiern gezwungen.......gut man wird ja nur einmal 66....*
*Heute musste ich für meinen kleinen Frechdachs einen neuen Sandkasten bauen...2x2m ..... der alte war zu klein...natürlich selbst gebaut....keinen gekauft....*
*Morgen muss ich in den Serengeti Park Hodenhagen....*
*Vor Sonntag ist also kein Update zu erwarten....Sorry
Mfg
*


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Mhh... Warum setzt du bei der Beleuchtung nicht nur auf LED´s...!?

Is der Neon-Sting mal deiner gewesen, oder...!?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> Is der Neon-Sting mal deiner gewesen, oder...!?


----------



## killer89 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Viel Spaß im Serengeti-Park ^^ is da ganz toll, war nur lange nich mehr da ^^
Wie weit isn das etwa von dir aus?

OT: Bin net so der Fallout-Zocker, aber würde das thematisch echt passen, wenns angeflammt *wäre*? Wie gesagt, so wirkts auf mich ^^ Mal sehen, wies dann aussieht, ich kann morgen endlich auch mein Update machen 

MfG


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



killer89 schrieb:


> Viel Spaß im Serengeti-Park ^^ is da ganz toll, war nur lange nich mehr da ^^
> Wie weit isn das etwa von dir aus?
> 
> OT: Bin net so der Fallout-Zocker, aber würde das thematisch echt passen, wenns angeflammt *wäre*? Wie gesagt, so wirkts auf mich ^^ Mal sehen, wies dann aussieht, ich kann morgen endlich auch mein Update machen
> ...




So 120km, also rund 1 1/2 Std. Fahrt....

Nein....angeflammt passt nicht zu Fallout....

Viel Spaß bei Deinem Update...

Mfg


----------



## NCphalon (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

angestrahlt


----------



## shiwa77 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Hatte da nich einer ein Update versprochen?? 
Bin so gespannt wie´s weitergeht???

PS: Wie war´s im Serengeti Park (hoffentlich richtig geschrieben)???


----------



## de_oli (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

ja wo is das update 

wo liegt der serengeti park  weis noch nicht mal das es so was gibt xD


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

*Sooooooooooooooo....
*

*(großes) Update !!!!*

*Also....um die diversen Fragen zu beantworten....Im Serengeti Park ist es Toll.....War jetzt das zweite mal mit der Familie da....

Aber leider hat das Wetter nicht so mit gespielt....so alle 1 1/2 Std. gab es einen richtigen Gewitter Schauer....ABER wir waren darauf vorbereitet.....

Klasse ist die Dschungel Tour .... die kann ich nur empfehlen....mit Volldampf durch den Wald......*

*Siehe Bilder....*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Nach dem Serengeti Park....hatte ich meinem Sohn versprochen, einen neuen Sandkasten zu bauen, da der alte viel zu klein war....*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*GENUG der Ausreden....heute war MEIN Tag.....*

*Dem heutigen Tag widme ich dem Zeichnen, Messen, Sägen und lacken....

Das sind schon mehr als drei Wünsche auf einmal...

Ob das alles geklappt hat ???

Seht selbst....


Es wird Zeit sich der Schaltzentrale zu widmen....

Als erstes brauche ich folgendes Werkzeug....*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Hier die Ergebnisse meiner Bemühungen....
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**Ich hoffe, ich habe mich nicht vermessen...

Und Ihr seht richtig...das DVD Laufwerk wird oben drauf montiert...

Bevor Fragen aufkommen....JA es wird noch verkleidet....*


*Nach dem Aussägen, mal eine Passt oder Passt nicht probe....
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​*
Es Passt....ABER die Scharniere sind zu groß....muss ich wohl neue besorgen...*


*Hier mal eine provisorische Einbau probe....da könnt Ihr sehen wie es wird...
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




**So zwischen durch kam "Sie haben Post"....
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




**weiter geht`s im zweiten Teil....
*​​


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

*Zweiter Teil....

Neue Zeichnung....dieses mal auf Metall....
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Da kam wieder einmal die Stichsäge und die Bohrmaschine zu Einsatz....

Wofür das ist ???

DAFÜR !!!*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Da die Kill Switch Schalter sehr groß sind, und die Gewinde von den Schaltern zu Kurz für die Holzplatte, muss eine Träger Platte her...*


*Als nächstes....wieder zeichnen und wieder sägen....
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**Das werden die Abdeckungen für die Lüfter und die Radiatoren....*


*So chaotisch sieht es in der Zwischenzeit bei mir aus.....*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Tja....was habe ich heute noch gemacht....

Die einzelnen Teile erst mal gelackt....
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




**So lange das Trocknet...kann ich erst mal meine SCHWEREN VERLETZUNGEN auskurieren....
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

* 
Beileidsbekundungen sind natürlich erwünscht....meine Frau musste auch schon ordentlich pusten....
*​


*So....das war es für heute....

Da ich am Mittwoch erst mal ins Rasti Land fahre...geht es erst ab Donnerstag weiter....

Deshalb...

Coming soon...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​


----------



## STER187 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Fein, fein, fein...sehr schön 

wegen der Rederei von angebrannt würd besser passen: Maaan das wär ja nicht alltagstauglich...abbröselnde Asche??

aber für mich als Sprayer stellt sich gerade eine gaanz wichtige Frage eigentlich

wenn du das Holz lackst, grundierst du dies? weil ich glaube ungrundiertes, lackiertes Holz haltet den Lack nicht gut.. heißt soviel wie: mit der Hand drüber wischen und ne schwarze Hand haben..

hab schon so einige Erfahrungen damit gemacht, deshalb frag ich..


aber echt schönes Update...gefällt mir von Tag zu Tag besser..

PS: wie wärs mit ner kleinen Mesh "Leiste" in der Schaltzentrale wo bisschen Licht durchschimmern kann? (nur so ne Idee)

mfg
STER187


----------



## killer89 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Oooooch armer Rosstauescher *pust*

Schönes Update ist das ja und die scheinen ja einiges gemacht zu haben im Serengeti-Park 

Aber sag mal, hab ich was verpasst oder wozu ist der große Ausschnitt in der Mitte? Vllt für ein Display? 

MfG


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



STER187 schrieb:


> Fein, fein, fein...sehr schön
> 
> wegen der Rederei von angebrannt würd besser passen: Maaan das wär ja nicht alltagstauglich...abbröselnde Asche??
> 
> ...





killer89 schrieb:


> Oooooch armer Rosstauescher *pust*
> 
> Schönes Update ist das ja und die scheinen ja einiges gemacht zu haben im Serengeti-Park
> 
> ...




Um alle Fragen zu beantworten.....

Der Lack hält...grundiert habe ich nicht....das Holz ist noch sehr Saugfähig...

Mesh und Display.....

Ihr habt beide recht....

Die Hardware muss man doch sehen können....

Da kommt ein Edelstahlgitter rein....man muss die Hardware doch sehen können und außerdem kann dann auch noch die Warme Luft nach oben entweichen...

Mfg


----------



## STER187 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

na wer sagst denn... hab ich richtig getippt..

weil Schaltzentrale hätte für mich bedeutet, keine Sicht nach unten und keine "Lüftungs-Mesh-Schlitze".. nur Sicht nach unten wenn sie nach oben geklappt wird.. hätte aber auch bedeutet: Jede Menge Arbeit die Kabel unter der Zentrale zu "verstauen"/verstecken.. (tust du das eigentlich? oder nur sleeven?)

sieht sicher spitze aus, wenn das Mesh beleuchtet wird..

mfg
STER187


Edit: jetzt kommt's mir: nix Display oder....ne Scheibe kommt rein oder... okey okey nix verraten...


----------



## de_oli (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Ich fand das update gut ich kann da auch keine vorschläge machen weil ich ja nich in dein projekt "eingelebt" bin
und ich helfe dir bei deiner verletzung und puste ordentlich mit *pust* hoffentlich hat deine frau nicht schon genug gepustet xD


----------



## nichtraucher91 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Ach du Mäme! 

Aber  wozu denn der Hammer? 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## killer89 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Memme 

Und der Hammer ist bestimmt da, wenn der Ärmste sich abreagieren muss  

Ich tippe aber mal ernsthaft drauf, dass der für den Sandkasten war 

MfG


----------



## nichtraucher91 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Machteburjerrisch^^ 



killer89 schrieb:


> Und der Hammer ist bestimmt da, wenn der Ärmste sich abreagieren muss



Die arme, arme Familie... 

Das einzige, was mir logisch erscheinen würde ist, dass er das Mesh evtl. wieder grade hauen musste.

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Das einzige, was mir logisch erscheinen würde ist, dass er das Mesh evtl. wieder grade hauen musste.
> 
> lg
> nichtraucher91



Treffer 

Beim sägen und löcher bohren kann sich das Metall schon mal verbiegen...

Mfg


----------



## nichtraucher91 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Kriege ich nen Keks? 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## MaStErDuKe (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

*keks geb*


----------



## de_oli (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

 ich krieg nie nen keks :'(


----------



## Gutewicht (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

bitteschön^^


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Damit keiner zu kurz kommt.....

Hier sind für Euch alle Kekse....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Sind das spezielle Kekse?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -~-Manu-~- (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

mhhh die schmecken aber


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



Fadi schrieb:


> Sind das spezielle Kekse?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber sicher....

Die machen sofort glücklich...

Mfg


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Ich will auch einen Glückskeks.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (1. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

*Na ja, da ich gerade nichts besseres zu tuen habe....

Hier ist ein *

*Update*


*Was fehlt mir noch ???

Genau die Abdeckung bzw. das Sichtfenster für die Schaltzentrale....

Das wird auch aus der Edelstahl matte gefertigt....
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




**Dann brauche ich noch ein bischen was nach Technik aussieht...

In meinen großen Bastelkisten fand ich ein paar alte Grafikkarten...
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



* *Was die erste für eine ist, weiß ich nicht mehr....die zweite besonders schicke leicht Pinke  ist eine Riva TNT2 mit 64MB...


Also peppen wir die ein bisschen auf und lassen Sie ALTERN....
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




**Das gleiche gilt für das alte Funkgerät....
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




**Auch ein alter Festplatten Kühler wurde zweckentfremdet....
Die Lüfter waren so laut...da habe ich den nicht lange benutzt...
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**Mmmmhhh....mit diesen Bronze Ton sollte man mal ein Gehäuse Inneres lackieren....ich finde das hat was....


At last, but not least....auf vielfältigen Wunsch habe ich auch noch die Kill Switch Schalter **ALTERN lassen...
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





**Coming soon...*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Hast du da einfach drauf lackiert?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (1. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



Fadi schrieb:


> Ich will auch einen Glückskeks.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Na dann greif doch zu....

Die sind für alle da....

Mfg


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



Fadi schrieb:


> Hast du da einfach drauf lackiert?


*nochmal frag*


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (1. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



Fadi schrieb:


> *nochmal frag*




Nein...ist alles vorher Grundiert worden....

Sorry, habe ich zu spät gelesen...

Hier ist auch ein extra großer Keks für Dich....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Hast du das mit so nem Isolierlack gemacht?


----------



## Masterwana (1. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Zum altern:

Ich find irgendwie das deine "alte" Lackierung zu neu aussieht.
Ich würd die noch ein paar mal zur feinen schotter raken. 
- Nicht über den Haufen Schotter reiben, sondern reinstecken und durchziehen.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (1. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



Fadi schrieb:


> Hast du das mit so nem Isolierlack gemacht?



Mit Handelsüblicher Grundierung....

Gibt es in jedem Baumarkt....




Masterwana schrieb:


> Zum altern:
> 
> Ich find irgendwie das deine "alte" Lackierung zu neu aussieht.
> Ich würd die noch ein paar mal zur feinen schotter raken.
> - Nicht über den Haufen Schotter reiben, sondern reinstecken und durchziehen.



Hääää ???

Ich habe echt viel Fantasie....aber drunter kann ich mir jetzt nichts vorstellen....

Mfg


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Ich habe echt viel Fantasie....aber drunter kann ich mir jetzt nichts vorstellen....


Ich schon, aber nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Leitet normaler Lack nicht?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (1. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



Fadi schrieb:


> Ich schon, aber nur
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




So weit ich weis leitet normaler Lack nicht...

Aber was hat das damit zu tun ???

Ich habe alte ausrangierte Hardware lackiert....

Die Hardware aus meiner Sig kommt natürlich rein...

Mfg


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Ich dachte du machst das vielleicht bei den anderen Teilen auch noch und auch rein zur Information.


----------



## Da_Frank (1. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Wow echt nicht schlecht...saubere Arbeit und mein Beileid zu deinen Verletzungen


----------



## Masterwana (1. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Hääää ???
> 
> Ich habe echt viel Fantasie....aber drunter kann ich mir jetzt nichts vorstellen....
> 
> Mfg



z.B. die Ringe um die Analoganzeigen, die sind einfach nur Matt-Schwarz da fehlen noch ein paar Kratzer/Lack abplatzer, gebracht eben.
Oder beim Funkgerät genau so, da besonders die Griffe.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (1. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



Masterwana schrieb:


> z.B. die Ringe um die Analoganzeigen, die sind einfach nur Matt-Schwarz da fehlen noch ein paar Kratzer/Lack abplatzer, gebracht eben.
> Oder beim Funkgerät genau so, da besonders die Griffe.




Ich verstehe was Du meinst....

Das Geek ist eigentlich ja noch unbenutzt....

Aber mit den Anzeigen gebe ich Dir Recht....die werde ich nochmals überarbeiten.....


Ich halte mich so ein bisschen an die Farbvorgaben aus dem Spiel....

Da dominiert so Alu-silbergrau-mit schwarz und alles etwas angelaufen...

Guckst Du... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mfg


----------



## de_oli (1. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Danke für den Glückskeks  ich glaub ich weiß was für eine die 2. graka is das is vllt eine razor erazor III  die hab ich hier auch rumgammeln   
und sonst gehts richtig gut weiter  kann nur hoffen das nichts mehr passiert


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (1. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Solangsam wirds richtig geil! Freue mich schon darauf, wie es im ganzen aussieht...


----------



## martin_s (1. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Sieht wirklich geil aus, wir haben in der alten Scheune auch noch eine alte Holztrue.. gg


----------



## MikeLucien (1. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

@ martin_s nehm doch die Scheune als Gehäuse, dass ist dann wirklich geil^^

Ontopic... Immer noch super...

Dooch ich frag mich dann was man mit so auf ein bestimmtes Thema gemoddeten Pc's machen soll wenn man das Thema nicht mehr so reizend findet...


Mvg
MikeLucien


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (2. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



MikeLucien schrieb:


> Ontopic... Immer noch super...
> 
> Dooch ich frag mich dann was man mit so auf ein bestimmtes Thema gemoddeten Pc's machen soll wenn man das Thema nicht mehr so reizend findet...
> 
> ...




Da ist schon was wahres dran ....

Aber....ich baue so einmal im Jahr ein neues Gehäuse....rein aus Lust und Laune....

Dabei lehne ich mich immer weiter aus dem Fenster und probiere neue Sachen aus....

Das hier ist bereits mein 7. Mod.....und der aufwendigste bisher....bzw. das ist mein erster Casecon.....ich betrete hier absolutes Neuland....ist auch mein erster richtiger Themenmod...

Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (3. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Neues Update kommt bis Mittwoch....

Ich habe der Startseite erst mal ein Changelog zugefügt....

Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (5. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

*Wie ????

Es ist schon Mittwoch ????

OH !!!

Na dann....*


*Update *


*Zunächst gibt es erst mal einen Blick auf die Steuerzentrale, mit einigen Einbauten....

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt jetzt schon mal erahnen wie es werden soll....
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**Das ganze mal mit Farbe...
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**Und noch mehr Farbe....
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**Ist noch nicht fertig....sieht noch zu NEU aus.....


Auch die Truhe braucht mal Farbe...
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Ups....sie ist gealtert....
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**Ist aber auch noch nicht fertig.....


Die Farbwahl ist wirklich etwas schwierig....ich habe mit verschiedenen Farben experimentiert....von blau-grau...über Eisengrau....zu Alusilber.....

Habe mich dann für letzteres entschieden, da die Geräte bei Fallout auch so Alu-silbergrau mit schwarzgraudunkel angelaufen sind....
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
Ich war auch schon dabei den Mod RICHTIG Rosten zu lassen mit "Modern Options" (http://www.superbox.at/echt-rost-modern-options-118ml-p-6008.html)....da hätte mich die Farbe aber locker 80-100 Euro gekostet....da diese aber derzeit nirgendwo wegen Qualtitäts-Problemen Lieferbar ist, hat sich die Entscheidung vereinfacht....
*​

*Was brauche ich noch ???

Ein paar alte Radio Knöpfe....
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**Und das Gehäuse der Druckanzeige musste auch noch mal überarbeitet werden....war vorher schwarz...
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




**Tja....es fehlt immer noch der Ausbau des Truhendeckels...
*
*Also mal rann...

*
*Mal wieder zeichnen...
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**Mal wieder sägen...
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**Und man kann nie genug Löcher im Gehäuse haben.....
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




**Kleine Selbstkritik:

Das ganze Projekt ist jetzt schon erheblich aufwendiger als ich gedacht habe....

Ich habe schon viel mehr Zeit und Geld rein gesteckt, als ich wollte...

Meine Frau wird am Ende doch wohl nicht Recht haben ???

Übertreibe ich dieses mal ???

Mmmm....kann man beim Modden überhaupt übertreiben ???

Was solls....mit gehangen mit gefangen....eines schönen Tages werde ich schon fertig sein...


Coming soon...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Sieht schon ganz gut aus.

Nein, man kann es beim Modden nicht übertreiben.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (6. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Wie?! keine Verletzungen? So geht das aber nicht! Kannste gleich noch mal anfangen 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (6. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Hehe, dass Problem mit dem übertreiben kenne ich nur zu gut...

Aber keinen Gedanken dran verschwenden und einfach weitermachen...!

Bis auf die art wie du das ODD befestigst, gefällt es mir.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (6. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Wie?! keine Verletzungen? So geht das aber nicht! Kannste gleich noch mal anfangen
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91




Entschuldigung....

Ich gebe mir ja schon Mühe.....

Aber sogar die Finger sind noch dran....

Ich gelobe Besserung...

Mfg



LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> Hehe, dass Problem mit dem übertreiben kenne ich nur zu gut...
> 
> Aber keinen Gedanken dran verschwenden und einfach weitermachen...!
> 
> Bis auf die art wie du das ODD befestigst, gefällt es mir.




Danke...

ABER ODD ??? Ich komme nicht drauf....

Mfg


----------



## Der-Dom (6. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

ODD ist dein Optisches Laufwerk


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (6. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



Der-Dom schrieb:


> ODD ist dein Optisches Laufwerk




Manchmal sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht....

ABER....

Das Laufwerk wird ja noch verkleidet....dann sieht man auch die Befestigungen nicht mehr...

Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (6. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

*Ach was soll`s....*

*Update*


*Weiter geht es mit dem Truhen Deckel....

Die Rückseite braucht dringend Farbe...
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​*
Die Vorderseite braucht ne Grundierung...
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​*
Und auch dieses mal habe ich an alles gedacht...
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**ZWEI GRIFFE ZUM WEGSCHMEIßEN FALLS ES NICHTS GEWORDEN IST...

Ein bisschen Grundlack....
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**Und irgendwie scheint es bei mir die Luft schlecht zu sein....
Es ist schon wieder ein Bauteil gealtert...*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Nun ist die Truhe selber wieder dran...

Am Gehäuse fehlen ein paar Nieten...die habe ich mit Dachpappe Nägel ersetzt...
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**Dann habe ich die Metall Beschläge mit Hammerit schwarz gestrichen...
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**So sieht das schon besser aus....


Jetzt muss ich mal Danke sagen für Euren Positiven Mails und natürlich auf für die Kritik und die Vorschläge...

Und vor allen Dingen für die Geduld die Ihr bisher bei meinem Projekt aufgebracht habt...

Ich denke mal Ihr habt Euch eine Belohnung verdient...

Wollt Ihr mal das Projekt im Ganzen sehen .... also einen Teil zusammenbau ???

Dann sagt mal PIEP !!!



Coming soon...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​


----------



## Masterwana (6. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Piep!!!
vergess nicht wenn du vor die Radi-Löcher noch gitter machen willst nen paar Dellen rein zu machen.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (6. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



Masterwana schrieb:


> Piep!!!
> vergess nicht wenn du vor die Radi-Löcher noch gitter machen willst nen paar Dellen rein zu machen.




Sind Edelstahl gitter...ist zu Stabil...

Ich dachte eher an Rost...ups...was verraten...

Mfg


----------



## nyso (7. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

PPIIEEPP!!!!!

Nimm doch einfach Mesh bzw. Renngitter in Silber oder Schwarz, dass kannst du leichter verformen.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (7. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



nyso schrieb:


> PPIIEEPP!!!!!
> 
> Nimm doch einfach Mesh bzw. Renngitter in Silber oder Schwarz, dass kannst du leichter verformen.




Die Gitter sind ja schon Fertig...

Mfg


----------



## cami (7. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Sieht immer wie besser aus! Das "veraltern" kommt klasse rüber xD

Ich hoffe einfach, dass du nie auf ne Lan mit der Truhe musst ^^
(sonst kannst dem Arzt schon im vornherein bescheid geben)


----------



## riedochs (7. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Da haste ja was schickes gebaut.


----------



## Danger23 (7. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Piep! 

Und es sieht echt schon verdammt gut aus. Aber das haben deine Projekte bis jetzt ja immer.

Achja und deine Texte sind echt immer verdammt gut zu lesen. Freu mich immer wenn es bei dir ein Update gibt. Ist Abwechslung für den Arbeitsalltag.


----------



## killer89 (7. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

PIEP!
Geile Sache, bin ja mal gespannt, wie das mitm Rost passt 

MfG


----------



## nichtraucher91 (7. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



Masterwana schrieb:


> Piep!!!





nyso schrieb:


> PPIIEEPP!!!!!





Danger23 schrieb:


> Piep!





killer89 schrieb:


> PIEP!



hab ihr auch so ein Piepen im Ohr?!




Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> * Wollt Ihr mal das Projekt im Ganzen sehen .... also einen Teil zusammenbau ???*



Welch blöde Frage 




lg
Nichtrauhcer91


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (7. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> hab ihr auch so ein Piepen im Ohr?!
> 
> Welch blöde Frage
> 
> ...




Du hast vergessen "PIEP" zu sagen...

Also musst Du die Augen zu machen....

Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (7. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

*Das ist für alle "PIEP" Sager und die die es noch werden wollen.....*

*Der Rest muss die Augen zu machen.....*


*Update !!!*


*Damit Ihr auch was zu sehen bekommt sind erst noch ein paar Vorbereitungen nötig....
*
*Die Druckanzeige muss erst noch zusammen gebaut werden...

Hier die Materialien...* 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*3x 60mm lange Schrauben mit Mutter, ein T-Stück und ein Adabter....*

*Zunächst muss ein Adapter auf die Verschraubung montiert werden, der der Anschluss der Anzeige 1/2 Zoll beträgt....
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**Zur Sicherheit setze ich noch eine Dichtung ein...
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**Der Adapter ist von 1/2 auf 1/4 Zoll Innengewinde....
Da die Wasserkühlung Standard 1/4 ist, war dieser erforderlich, damit die Anzeige in meinen Wasserkreislauf integriert werden kann...
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**Jetzt fehlt nur noch das T-Stück mit 2x 1/4 Innengewinde und 1x 1/4 Außengewinde....FERTIG !!!
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




**Diese schicken Teile werdet Ihr gleich auch noch zu sehen bekommen....
*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*SO !!!

Jetzt ist es soweit....

Jetzt könnt Ihr sehen, wie es werden soll...


**Eine Unscheinbare Truhe....
Könnte das ein G.E.E.K. sein oder werden ???
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Na denn....
Dann schauen wir doch mal nach....*

*"Sesam öffne Dich"*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Es fehlen natürlich noch einige Ausstattungen und Ausschmückungen...

Aber die Druckanzeige, der Voltmeter, die Kill-Switch Schalter, die ersten Led`s und der Schlüsselschalter sind schon mal verbaut...

*
*Coming soon...*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## killer89 (7. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Seeeeehr gelungen 
Fehlt nur noch der Monitor in der Mitte des Deckels 

MfG


----------



## nichtraucher91 (8. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Mhhh schade dass ich die Augen zu machen musste 
Scheint ja richtig gut zu dein wenn Killer das schon sagt 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (8. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Mhhh schade dass ich die Augen zu machen musste
> Scheint ja richtig gut zu dein wenn Killer das schon sagt
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91




Dann sag doch mal "Piep"...

Dann darfste gucken...

Mfg


----------



## Rick (8. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

von mir noch ein nachträgliches "Piep", aber ich konnte des einfach nicht überlesen ^^


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (9. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

*Weil es so schön war....
*
*Update !!

**Es wird Zeit die Truhe außen Fertig zu stellen...

Es fehlt definitiv noch ein Schriftzug...
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**Verwendet habe ich dafür einfache Klebeschilder, die ich dann über lackiert habe...
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**Das ganze muss erst mal trocknen....


Weiter geht es wieder mal mit Led`s
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**und mit 2 Nanoxia Lüftersteuerungen...
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**Hier einmal eingebaut...
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**und die alten Radioknöpfe finden nun auch Ihre Verwendung...
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




**Nun finden auch meine vorher gemoddeten Grafikkarten und Festplatten Kühler ihren Platz...
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**Auch das Funkgerät findet nun seinen angestammten Platz...
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




**In der zwischen Zeit ist der Schriftzug auch endlich trocken...
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**Also wurde es Zeit die Truhe mit Klarlack zu versiegeln....danke an UnnerveD für die Idee....
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*​*

In der Zeit wo die Truhe trocknet wird es Zeit mal die Led`s zu verkabeln...
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**Für die nächsten Arbeitsschritt brauche ich das hier....
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**Der Kompressor zu der Airbrush Pistole....
*​*
Hier ist das Ergebnis....die Fotos sind allerdings sehr Hell....muss noch mal neue machen....
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​*
Etwas Rost muss sein...immerhin stand das Teil Urzeiten in einem Vault rum....*


*Allerdings bin ich mir im Moment selber nicht sicher ob es ohne Rost besser aus sah....*

*Was meint Ihr ???*​

*Noch ist es nicht zu Spät, das nochmal zu ändern...*


*Coming soon...*​


----------



## riedochs (9. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Sieht spitze aus! Man kann es auch Verschlimmbessern.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (10. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Nö! sieht geil aus wie es ist. Durfte ich diese mal überhaupt gucken?!

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Blacksteel (10. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Das sieht doch mal klasse aus

Gruß Blacksteel


----------



## killer89 (10. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Hmmm an sich siehts gut aus, nur is mir der Rost etwas zu rot 

MfG


----------



## Danger23 (10. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Ja sieht echt verdammt gut aus. Und der Rost passt auch gut dazu.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (10. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Nö! sieht geil aus wie es ist. Durfte ich diese mal überhaupt gucken?!
> 
> lg
> nichtraucher91


 
Klar....obwohl das Piep fehlt...



killer89 schrieb:


> Hmmm an sich siehts gut aus, nur is mir der Rost etwas zu rot
> 
> MfG


 
Die Fotos sind zu hell....ich mach heute mal Dunklere....war gestern zu spät, da konnt ich nur mit Blitz Fotofieren...

Mfg


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (10. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Ich äßere mich erst dazu, wenn du Bilder hochgeladen hast, wo die Farben dem Original nahe kommen...!


----------



## STER187 (10. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

als Sprayer muss ich dir das ehrlich sagen:

ich weiß wie schwer es ist nur leichte Schatten darauf zu sprayen um deinen "Alterungszustand" zu bekommen.. Meine Frage jetzt: Hast du die Standart Caps der Dosen verwendet oder andere? das würde meinen Kritikpunkt erklären: die zu stark ausgeprägten schwarzen "Punkte"...

beim "Rost" wäre mit Sicherheit weniger..mehr gewesen.. aber liegt im Auge des Betrachters..

weil mir gerade etwas einfällt: wie wärs mit ein paar Läufern in einer giftigen Farbe? so giftgrün oder so.. Als würde es aussehen als ob hinter den Einbauteilen so ne giftige Schlacke hervorrint? 

mfg
STER187


----------



## AMD64X2-User (10. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Ich sag nur Hammer


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (10. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



STER187 schrieb:


> als Sprayer muss ich dir das ehrlich sagen:
> 
> ich weiß wie schwer es ist nur leichte Schatten darauf zu sprayen um deinen "Alterungszustand" zu bekommen.. Meine Frage jetzt: Hast du die Standart Caps der Dosen verwendet oder andere? das würde meinen Kritikpunkt erklären: die zu stark ausgeprägten schwarzen "Punkte"...
> 
> ...




Leider bekomme ich hier auf dem "Lande" leider keine anderen Aufsätze für die Sprühdosen....

Ja das mit den stark ausgeprägten schwarzen Punkten sieht auf den Fotos schlimmer aus als es ist ....schau Dir mal die anderen Fotos an....

Ich denke mal mit dem Rost liegt es hart an der Grenze...etwas weniger hätte es aber auch getan...aber wenn man erst mal die Airbrush Pistole in der Hand hat...

Noch ne Farbe würde das ganze farblich überladen....passt auch nicht wirklich zu Fallout....

Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (10. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

*So ....

Hier sind die hoffentlich besseren Fotos....

Die Farbe hat auch stark über Nacht nach gedunkelt...
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

*Coming soon...*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaStErDuKe (10. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

richtig nice, kann man nix anderes zu sagen xD auf den andern fotos dachte ich auch das wäre bissl zu grell aber die sind doch jetzt mal richtig klasse xD


----------



## killer89 (10. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Verdammt, DAS sieht nun viel besser aus 
Nur komisch, das Holz rostet  kann man besonders oben am Rahmen (leider) gut erkennen, dass es Holz is. 

MfG


----------



## nobbi77 (10. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Egal, was andere sagen: Ich finde es sieht geil aus


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



killer89 schrieb:


> kann man besonders oben am Rahmen (leider) gut erkennen, dass es Holz is.
> 
> MfG


Das könnte auch seltamer Pilzbewuchs sein.

Mmmhh, Pilze.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaStErDuKe (10. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

ich will auch pilze


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (10. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



Fadi schrieb:


> Das könnte auch seltamer Pilzbewuchs sein.
> 
> Mmmhh, Pilze.
> 
> ...





MaStErDuKe schrieb:


> ich will auch pilze




 Hier sind Eure Pilze....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber nur langsam einnehmen/rauchen....

Mfg


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Ne, da überlegt man nur ne Stunde ob man breit ist und ist es dann doch nicht.


----------



## MaStErDuKe (10. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

hm.. also bei 2 is mans schon gg ...


----------



## moe (11. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

schönes ding das! vor allem das mit den alten grakas find ich geil. die zweiten bilder sehen doch deutlich besser aus als die ersten.


----------



## klefreak (12. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

schaut echt super aus, auch der Rost wirkt cool!

aber dass du nicht vergisst, die Flügelmuttern im Deckel auch zu altern (und das dazugehörige Gewinde!!

mfg Klemens


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (12. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



klefreak schrieb:


> schaut echt super aus, auch der Rost wirkt cool!
> 
> aber dass du nicht vergisst, die Flügelmuttern im Deckel auch zu altern (und das dazugehörige Gewinde!!
> 
> mfg Klemens


 

Danke...

Die Flügelmuttern stehen auf der Liste...da ich aber noch öfters abschrauben muss, kommt das erst zuletzt....

Genau wie die Schaniere, die auch noch nicht angeschraubt sind, weil ich die Steuerzentrale auch noch öfters raus nehmen muss....

Mmmmhhhh....Plexi ist angekommen.....

Mfg


----------



## skulldragon24 (12. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Da ist man nun mal 3 Tage nicht da und schon gab es jeden Tag ein Update. 

Das sieht aber richtig geil aus.


----------



## stuka7 (14. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Schaut nun auf den neuen Fotos echt geil aus


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (16. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Tja....der Mod lebt noch....

Ich habe Heute ein "Schlachtfest" veranstaltet....

Habe meinen Compi geschlachtet....

Gibt morgen ein Update....

Mfg


----------



## skulldragon24 (16. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Ist morgen heute (So)???
Oder morgen morgen (Mo)???

Ich hoffe mal, dass wir auch Bilder vom "Schlachtfeld" zu sehen bekommen.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (16. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



skulldragon24 schrieb:


> Ist morgen heute (So)???
> Oder morgen morgen (Mo)???
> 
> Ich hoffe mal, dass wir auch Bilder vom "Schlachtfeld" zu sehen bekommen.




Ähhh

Heute Sonntag ....

Mfg


----------



## Blacksteel (16. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Wo sind die Fotos ? 
Die Community wartet 

Gruß Blacksteel


----------



## skulldragon24 (16. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Modden brauch Zeit.
Updates zu schreiben, bzw fertig zu machen manchmal noch mehr. 
Und der So hat ja noch etwas mehr als 5h.


----------



## Blacksteel (16. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Die betonung liegt auf noch


----------



## killer89 (16. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Nur noch vier Stunden 

Gibts da auch wieder Blut zu sehen?


----------



## skulldragon24 (16. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Mh. Vielleicht gibt's das auch erst kurz nach 12. 

Dann wär seine erste Aussage von heute früh richtig gewesen.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (16. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



Blacksteel schrieb:


> Wo sind die Fotos ?
> Die Community wartet
> 
> Gruß Blacksteel





skulldragon24 schrieb:


> Modden brauch Zeit.
> Updates zu schreiben, bzw fertig zu machen manchmal noch mehr.
> Und der So hat ja noch etwas mehr als 5h.





Blacksteel schrieb:


> Die betonung liegt auf noch





killer89 schrieb:


> Nur noch vier Stunden
> 
> Gibts da auch wieder Blut zu sehen?





skulldragon24 schrieb:


> Mh. Vielleicht gibt's das auch erst kurz nach 12.
> 
> Dann wär seine erste Aussage von heute früh richtig gewesen.




Ja, ja.....

Ärgert Ihr mich nur....


ABER ich räche mich....

Ich habe zwar noch genau 1 Std. und 49min. Zeit....

Gibt aber gleich trotzdem ein Update....

Das habt Ihr nun davon....

*Leider gibt es kein Blut......*


Mfg


----------



## de_oli (16. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

UPTADE  FREU
oh war ich ma 2 woche weg sinn gleich wieder 455454605154356245 seiten mehr dabei und ich musste so viel lesen 
aber ich finde das ergebnis bis jetzt bombastisch

*PIEP*


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (16. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

*Bei dem heißen Wetter heute (32 Grad !!!) habe ich bis eben noch draußen gesessen....

Deshalb gibt es erst jetzt das Update....

Noch ein paar Anmerkungen vorweg....

Auch wenn es so aussieht....glaubt nicht das bei mir immer alles glatt geht...

Es sind schon so viel Kleinigkeiten schief gegangen....das glaubt man nicht....."Die Schrauben passen nicht...der Lack versaut....Kabel abgerissen....die nötigen Teile nicht da...etc,etc,etc"......

Ich war schon so oft im Garten und habe per "Urschreitherapie" das Unkraut beschimpft, das bei mir gar keins mehr wächst....

Botaniker aus der Ganzen Welt geben sich bei mir schon die Klinke in der Hand, um diese Methode zu erlernen.....*



*SO....*

*Jetzt aber....*

*Update*


*Weiter geht es mit der Truhe selber ......

Nachdem die Außen Arbeiten erledigt sind, geht es an den Innenausbau....

Zunächst habe ich erst mal die Radis montiert.....
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**Das war gar nicht so Einfach, da die Truhenwände dicker sind als Gehäusewände, die Richtigen Schrauben zu finden....außerdem versucht mal zu schrauben wenn man das Gegenstück nicht sieht....


Die Radis und das Gehäuse braucht auch noch Lüfter...
Ich habe mich da für Colltek Lüfter entschieden.....die haben einen ordentlichen Luftdurchsatz und sind mit 17dba noch recht leise.....

Gut, das sie obendrein noch rot leuchten hat auch eine Rolle gespielt...ich gebe es ja zu.....*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Hier mal alles Eingebaut....
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**Dann noch den Festplattenkäfig nach dem Lacken wieder zusammen gebaut...
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Was jetzt noch fehlt, sind die Lüfterabdeckungen aus Edelstahl, die ich angefertigt habe...*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Nun komme ich zu Special !!!!!!

Das Schlachtfest !!!

**Ich schlachte mein aktuelles Gehäuse.....

Kurz gesagt....ich baue die Wasserkühlung aus und stelle den Compie auf Luftkühlung um....

Dann kann ich die Wasserkühlung im neuen Gehäuse schon so weit vorbereiten, so dass nur noch die Hardware fehlt....

Dann muss ich meinen Compi nicht so lange still legen...

Damit das Ganze funktioniert, musste ich erst mal mein OC runterfahren, da mir nur ein Boxed Kühler zur Verfügung steht....*​

*Mein armer Compi....
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**Ein Boxed Kühler....
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**Sieht der Innenraum nicht traurig aus....so ohne Wakü ???*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Das habe ich ausgebaut....*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Meine Laing Ultra Pumpe, die Knickschutzfedern, meine Interne Lüftersteuerung....je nachdem wo ich die Lüfter drauf stecke laufen sie entweder mit 12,9 oder 7V, meinen Temperatursensor, die UV Lampen und natürlich den Prozzi Kühler....

Es wurde wirklich Zeit, das der Prozzi Kühler mal gereinigt wird....
Wie sieht der denn aus....*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Weiter im nächsten Thread...*

​


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (16. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

*Hier geht es weiter.....*


*Jetzt geht es weiter an dem Gehäuse Deckel und der Schaltzentrale....

Doch zunächst muss ich ein paar Kabel anfertigen, damit die ganze Elektronik auch funktioniert....so hoffe ich wenigstens....*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Im oberen Deckel habe ich dann erst mal das Plexi eingeklebt.....
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Hierbei handelt es sich nicht um klares, sondern um milchiges Plexi.....den Grund dafür werdet Ihr noch später sehen...
*​*

Des weiteren habe ich erst mal alle Kabel angeschlossen incl. der Lüftersteuerung.....
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**Und die weißen Kaltlichtkathoden montiert....*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Auch in der Schaltzentrale ging es rund....

Auch hier alle Kabel angeschlossen und die UV Beleuchtung verbaut....
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**Das ganze sieht so Einfach aus....

Hat mich aber fast den ganzen Tag gekostet....*

*Weil...die üblichen Katastrophen sind zwischen durch eingetreten...passt nicht...zu kurz...abgerissen etc....

Zwischen Durch musste ich dann natürlich auch noch....
*

*Eierwurf spielen*
*Fußball spielen*
*Autorennen am Compi
*
*einen Wespenstich verarzten und ordentlich trösten....*
*In den Sandkasten...
*
*Mit Hot Wheels Autos spielen*
*etc,etc. .....*
*Ich bin halt auch noch ein Vollblut Papa von einem (fast) 6-Jährigen....*


*Meine letzte Aktion für heute war, das Buchstaben gießen.....*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Wer raus bekommt, was das heißen soll, bekommt eine Überraschung....*


*Coming soon....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
​


----------



## de_oli (16. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

JUHU 
"Ein Boxet Kühler...."
wird mit d geschrieben ^^


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (16. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



de_oli schrieb:


> JUHU
> "Ein Boxet Kühler...."
> wird mit d geschrieben ^^






"geändert"

Mfg


----------



## de_oli (16. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

irgendwas mit "vault-tec" ???


----------



## skulldragon24 (16. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Endlich.
Sehr geil. 

Aber mich hätten die ganzen Katastrophen auch noch interessiert.


----------



## de_oli (16. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

super ich hab schon die antwort gegeben wo bleibt meine überraschung ??


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (17. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



skulldragon24 schrieb:


> Endlich.
> Sehr geil.
> 
> Aber mich hätten die ganzen Katastrophen auch noch interessiert.


 
Das wird aber eine Lange Liste....

Vielleicht schreibe ich es mal auf...




de_oli schrieb:


> super ich hab schon die antwort gegeben wo bleibt meine überraschung ??


 

Das ging aber schnell....bist ein Fallout Spieler ???

Überaschung gibt es heute abend....


Huch !!!

Ich war gestern zum zweiten mal auf der Main...

DANKE !!!

Mfg


----------



## skulldragon24 (17. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Gratz zur Main. 

Dein Mod hat es ja auch verdient.


----------



## de_oli (17. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

das stimmt und der mod hat es auch wirklich verdient stimme da skulldragon24 zu 

nein ich bin kein fallout spieler nur kenne viel über das spiel  ich wette der pc soll den die zentrale darstellen ^^


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (17. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



skulldragon24 schrieb:


> Gratz zur Main.
> 
> Dein Mod hat es ja auch verdient.





de_oli schrieb:


> das stimmt und der mod hat es auch wirklich verdient stimme da skulldragon24 zu
> 
> nein ich bin kein fallout spieler nur kenne fiel über das spiel  ich wette der pc soll den die zentrale darstellen ^^




Danke an Euch....

@ de_oli

Das Gehäuse soll ein G.E.E.K. = Garten Eden Erstellungs Kit darstellen ....

Die Optik ist allerdings den Computern in Fallout nachempfunden...

Ach so....

*Deine Belohnung:*


*Erst mal einen großen....
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*...und zwei extra drollige Kuscheltierfotos...
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**NA ???

Schmeckt der Keks noch ???*


Mfg​


----------



## skulldragon24 (17. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*


Zu geil der Hund.


----------



## de_oli (17. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

hmmm 
naja das is für mich kein hund das is aber ansichtssache  nicht übel nehmen ^^

und bitte


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (17. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

*Ich muss jetzt mal was gestehen.....

Ich meine jeder freut sich doch darauf, wenn es endlich so weit ist....

Man fiebert dem ganzen Entgegen und mahlt sich ständig aus wie es wohl sein würde...

Ich zumindest freue mich schon lange darauf es endlich mal tun zu dürfen...

Ich meine ich bin jetzt immerhin schon 38 Jahre alt und habe es bis heute noch nicht gemacht....

Den ganzen Tag habe ich mich darauf schon gefreut und war richtig nervös...

Denn heute Abend war es endlich soweit....*



*Mein Erstes Mal.....
*​*(Im Kabel sleeven...was habt Ihr denn gedacht....)*



*So.....

Was braucht Mann oder Frau dazu ???

Na ???

Weiß es jemand ???

Du dahinten in der letzten Reihe .....

RICHTIG !!!!

Sleeve und Schrumpfschlauch....und natürlich ein Kabel was man sleeven möchte...
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Und es wird noch eine Kerze und eine Schere gebraucht....*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Da ist es !!!!*

*Mein erstes selbst gesleevtes Kabel !!!*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Das ganze hat nur 10min. gedauert....


Und wie ist es nach dem man es zum Ersten mal gemacht hat ???

Man möchte mehr davon !!!!

Also habe ich drei weitere Kabel gesleevt !!!
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




**Insgesamt habe ich heute Abend 4 Kabel hergestellt...

Ein Sata Kabel, 2 Lüfterkabel und das Startkabel für`s Board....*

*Das war es mit dem Mini Update....*

*Coming soon....*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skulldragon24 (17. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Sehr geil der Post. 

Und auch sehr gut gesleevt.


----------



## midnight (17. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Also wo sind wir denn hier - wenn hier jeder von seinem ersten Mal erzählt. Aber immerhin hast du was drübergezogen 

Sieht gut aus. Und kann es irgendwie sein, dass jeder hier im Forum seine Sleeves bei mdpcx kauft?^^

so far


----------



## skulldragon24 (17. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Das sind nunmal die besten.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (17. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



skulldragon24 schrieb:


> Das sind nunmal die besten.




Ohne Zweifel...

Preis-Leistung einfach Topp !!!

Und die Qualität sowieso !!!

Ich find das Männchen auf der Rückseite so geil...

Wer nimmt sich denn heute noch die Zeit für sowas...

Mfg


----------



## nyso (18. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Nils^^ Bei Caseking gibts Gummibärchen und bei Nils signierte Post^^
Aber du musst noch etwas üben Da sieht man an den Steckern noch VIEL zu viel Kabel Du musst den Schrumpfschlauch auch über den Stecker ziehen und dann schrumpfen, dann wirds noch besser
Aber beim ersten Mal ist man halt zu nervös und unerfahren um auf jedes Detail zu achten Mein erstes Mal war auch nicht perfekt Mach es wie ich, übe noch etwas und du wirst sehen, du wirst von mal zu mal besser

Edit: Guck dir mal das hier an:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/52560-der-sleeve-bilder-thread.html
Da wirst du Augen machen Für unerfahrene ist das echt eine Wucht


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (18. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



nyso schrieb:


> Nils^^ Bei Caseking gibts Gummibärchen und bei Nils signierte Post^^
> Aber du musst noch etwas üben Da sieht man an den Steckern noch VIEL zu viel Kabel Du musst den Schrumpfschlauch auch über den Stecker ziehen und dann schrumpfen, dann wirds noch besser
> Aber beim ersten Mal ist man halt zu nervös und unerfahren um auf jedes Detail zu achten Mein erstes Mal war auch nicht perfekt Mach es wie ich, übe noch etwas und du wirst sehen, du wirst von mal zu mal besser
> 
> ...




Danke !!!

Ich habe mich hier im Forum vorher "Bildlich" umgesehen, damit ich immerhin in der Theorie weiß wie ich es machen muss......

Wie ich feststellen musste kommt es nicht nur auf die *"Länge"* an sondern auch auf die *"Technik"* und ob man mit dem *"Werkzeug"* auch richtig umgehen kann.....

Ich muss mir mal so eine spezial Zange besorgen um die Kabel aus den Steckern zu bekommen...da hatte ich leider nicht daran gedacht....

Auf jeden Fall habe ich jetzt Spaß daran und werde Üben um meine *"Technik"* zu verbessern....

Dann wird es hoffentlich für meine zukünftigen Opfer viel *"Befriedigender" *sein....

Mfg


----------



## nyso (18. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Ja ja, die Technik^^ Das passende Werkzeug ist schon wichtig, wenn es nicht passt machts echt keinen Spaß Gut das ich das passende Werkzeug immer parat habe Wenn man bereit ist etwas in sein Werkzeug zu investieren macht das ganze gleich viel mehr Spaß


----------



## killer89 (18. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Man hab ich mich grad weggeschmissen vor Lachen ... is aber schön geworden, hoffentlich gibts hier bald Bilder vom fertigen PC 

MfG


----------



## de_oli (18. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Ich hau mich nochmehr weg xD rosstauescher hat fürs erste mal gut abgeschnitten obwohl ich noch nicht mal mein erstes mal hatte xD werkzeug hab ich jedoch is die technick noch nicht ausgefeilt xD


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (19. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

*Ich glaube es ist Zeit für ein
*
*Update*


*So langsam näher ich mich dem Finale....*

*Die ganzen großen Arbeiten sind erledigt....

Nun habe ich eine Menge Kleinkram vor mir...
*


*Als erstes kommt meine Interne Lüftersteuerung rein...

Das Ding ist echt Genial, ich kann damit je 4 Lüfter entweder auf 5V,7V, oder auf 12V betreiben....das ist ganz Praktisch....
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**Ich habe mich entschlossen die Radi Lüfter mit 7V zu betreiben....der Mod soll ja keine Disco Box sein....
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




**Als nächstes hat meine Laing Ultra Pumpe auch Ihren Stammplatz gefunden...damit es keine Vibrationen gibt, Lager ich die Pumpe auf einem Stück Dämm Matte... Das habe ich bei meinen letzten Mod`s auch so gemacht und die Methode hat sich bewährt....es muss ja nicht immer ein "Sandwich" sein....
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




**Meinen Schlüsselschalter habe ich auch ein bisschen aufgepimpt, das vorher gesleevte Kabel angelötet und das ganze eingebaut...
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​*

Nun muss auch der neue Mainboardhalter vorbereitet werden....
Da ich mir absolut nicht merken kann, wo die Mainboardschrauben hin gehören, muss wieder mein Dummy Mainboard herhalten...
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**Der Festplattenkäfig wird mit auf das Mainboard montiert...damit es dort auch nicht zu Vibrationen kommt, lager ich den Käfig eben Falls wieder auf einem Stück Dämm Matte...
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**So sieht das Ganze jetzt aus...
Der Festplatten Käfig ist mal aus einem Chieftec Dragon Gehäuse übrig geblieben....wie gut das ich so was nicht wegschmeisse, denn jetzt tut er mir gute Dienste...
Das gute an dem Käfig ist, das er auch einen Halter für einen 80er Lüfter hat 
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




**Zuletzt habe ich noch meinen gegossenen Buschstabensalat wieder sortiert, lackiert und angebracht...
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**Aus den Buchstaben habe ich ein paar Ecken rausgeschnitten bzw. gebrochen...damit sie älter aussehen...


So das war`s für Heute....


Coming soon...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​


----------



## skulldragon24 (20. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

 
Sehr geil. Ich glaub ich muss doch wieder Fallout 3 spielen.


----------



## NCphalon (20. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

So, is zwar en bisschen her, (erstma: das is noch viel geiler geworden als ich gedacht hab) aber wie wärs, wenn du die lüfter von dem kühler der als deko dient (da im deckel) zum drehen bringen würdest? also grad so viel strom dass da bewegung reinkommt weil dann siehts noch authentischer aus


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (20. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



NCphalon schrieb:


> So, is zwar en bisschen her, (erstma: das is noch viel geiler geworden als ich gedacht hab) aber wie wärs, wenn du die lüfter von dem kühler der als deko dient (da im deckel) zum drehen bringen würdest? also grad so viel strom dass da bewegung reinkommt weil dann siehts noch authentischer aus


 
Hatte ich auch überlegt....aber die Dinger machen einen derartigen kracht, so dass sie nur zur Deko da sind....allerdings sind hinter den Lüftern Led`s angebracht....

Mfg


----------



## burnout150 (20. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Der Lüfteradapter ist echt genial, genauso wie dein Projekt welches ich fast seit Beginn verfolge.


----------



## braini86 (20. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

voll geil dein GEEK!


----------



## de_oli (20. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

ich hätt nen tipp lass die doch auf 5 volt laufen da sinn die bestimmt leise und schliess die an irgendeinen schalter damit die nur dann an sind wenn de willst wäre doch geil


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (20. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



de_oli schrieb:


> ich hätt nen tipp lass die doch auf 5 volt laufen da sinn die bestimmt leise und schliess die an irgendeinen schalter damit die nur dann an sind wenn de willst wäre doch geil




Leider habe ich keine Adapter mehr....die Lüfter lassen sich leider nicht regeln, das hatte ich früher schon mal probiert....mit einem 5v Adapter liefen sie jeden falls nicht....Ich muss mal suchen ob ich vielleicht einen 9V Adapter noch habe...

Mfg


----------



## we3dm4n (20. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Ich höre hier immer nur "Adapter"...wofür hat uns die Elektrobranche Widerstände geschenkt?

Rechne den passenden Widerstand für eine niedrige Drehzahl aus und ab geht die Post 

Habe ich übrigens genauso gemacht, um einen 80mm Lüfter auf 800rpm zu drosseln.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (20. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



we3dm4n schrieb:


> Ich höre hier immer nur "Adapter"...wofür hat uns die Elektrobranche Widerstände geschenkt?
> 
> Rechne den passenden Widerstand für eine niedrige Drehzahl aus und ab geht die Post
> 
> Habe ich übrigens genauso gemacht, um einen 80mm Lüfter auf 800rpm zu drosseln.




Häähhhh ???

Bratkartoffeln.....Böhmische Dörfer....

Sorry....leider habe ich davon wirklich keine Ahnung....

Ich habe keinen Technischen Beruf erlernt....kenne mich zwar in Elektronik aus...sonst könnte ich ja nicht so einen Mod bauen, aber mit Widerständen und löten etc. das sind für mich Böhmische Dörfer...

Ich könnte mal meinen Vater fragen....

Mfg


----------



## klefreak (21. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

du könntest dir anhand der angaben im LEDleistentutorium die passenden Infos für eine eigene "Drossel" suchen 

mfg Klemens


----------



## de_oli (21. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Leider habe ich keine Adapter mehr....die Lüfter lassen sich leider nicht regeln, das hatte ich früher schon mal probiert....mit einem 5v Adapter liefen sie jeden falls nicht....Ich muss mal suchen ob ich vielleicht einen 9V Adapter noch habe...
> 
> Mfg



schon mal mit 7 volt probiert

MFG


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (21. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



de_oli schrieb:


> schon mal mit 7 volt probiert
> 
> MFG


 
Habe leider keine kabel adabter mehr zu hause gefunden....muss mir erst mal einen besorgen....an die Lüftersteuerung anschliessen müsste ich ca. 2m Kabel ziehen...das lasse ich lieber....

Schaun wir mal...

Mfg


----------



## midnight (21. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Falls du noch einen Molex-Stecker über hast, kannst du die Lüfter auch daran anschließen. Von 12 auf 5V ergibt dann noch 7V. Potentialausgleichsspannung.

so far


----------



## moe (21. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

in ner pcgh von letztem jahr (ich glaube april) war so ne schöne grafik mit der spannungsbelegung von molex pins drin. ich könnt dir das einscannen, wenn ich ausm urlaub zurück bin (25.08.). das hier könnts aber auch tun. (man beachte das bild oben rechts)
IVI?s großer Lüftersteuerungs-Guide
einfach die pins mit nem pin remover oder nem spitzen messer raus friemeln und an der richtigen stelle wieder einsetzen.

€: das hab ich grade noch gefunden:
http://www.planet-rcs.de/article/airstream/


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (21. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



moe schrieb:


> in ner pcgh von letztem jahr (ich glaube april) war so ne schöne grafik mit der spannungsbelegung von molex pins drin. ich könnt dir das einscannen, wenn ich ausm urlaub zurück bin (25.08.). das hier könnts aber auch tun. (man beachte das bild oben rechts)
> IVI?s großer Lüftersteuerungs-Guide
> einfach die pins mit nem pin remover oder nem spitzen messer raus friemeln und an der richtigen stelle wieder einsetzen.
> 
> ...


 

Das ist doch sehr hilfreich....vorallen der zweite Link...

Da könnt ich doch was basteln.....

Sinniger weise habe ich die Kabel aber abgeschnitten...

Schauen wir mal....

Im Moment bin ich mit der Verkleidung des DVD Laufwerks Beschäftig.....

Der Mod liegt in der letzten Bauphase......wenn alles glatt geht, so sagt meine Kristallkugel, dann kann mein Compi eventuell am Sonntag in sein neues Gehäuse umziehen....

Vielleicht gibt es ja heute abend noch ein Update...

Mfg


----------



## de_oli (21. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



moe schrieb:


> in ner pcgh von letztem jahr (ich glaube april) war so ne schöne grafik mit der spannungsbelegung von molex pins drin. ich könnt dir das einscannen, wenn ich ausm urlaub zurück bin (25.08.). das hier könnts aber auch tun. (man beachte das bild oben rechts)
> IVI?s großer Lüftersteuerungs-Guide
> einfach die pins mit nem pin remover oder nem spitzen messer raus friemeln und an der richtigen stelle wieder einsetzen.
> 
> ...




das hab ich mit 7 volt gemeint ^^ aber ich dachte das wüsstest du als "fast" modding gott


----------



## moe (21. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

du hast mit den kabeln WAAAAAAAAAS gemacht!? abgeschnitten???
aber jetz noch n update, das wär geil, dan müsste ich nich so voller langeweile durchs board eiern.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (22. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



moe schrieb:


> du hast mit den kabeln WAAAAAAAAAS gemacht!? abgeschnitten???
> aber jetz noch n update, das wär geil, dan müsste ich nich so voller langeweile durchs board eiern.




Nobody is perfect....

Ich hatte ja nicht vor die Lüfter laufen zu lassen...

Sorry .... ich bin zu müde für ein Update....muss morgen/heute bis Mittag arbeiten...

Schon mal soviel....mein neuer Cpu Kühler ist heute/gestern angekommen.....

Leider riecht der nach Benzin, ist zu groß, und entpuppt sich als ein Vergaser für einen Motorroller....

Der Typ bei Ebay hat sich mit den Adressaufklebern vertan....das dauert jetzt eine Woche bis der Kühler da ist....

Keine Ahnung was ich jetzt mache....

Mfg


----------



## MaStErDuKe (22. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

LoL !!!! das ist schon verdammt ärgerlich xD


----------



## NCphalon (22. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

für en vergaser findet sich doch in der kiste sicherlich noch en plätzchen xD


----------



## de_oli (22. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Nobody is perfect....
> 
> Ich hatte ja nicht vor die Lüfter laufen zu lassen...
> 
> ...




LOOOOOOL xD das finn ich ma witzig aber hoffentlich is beim nächsten nid der ganze roller da  xD


----------



## ole88 (22. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

ich hab jetzt 15min gebraucht um alles zu lesen aber es ist einfach nur geil dein tagebuch zu lesen, gefällt mir echt gut und ist mal was andres, mach weiter so


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (22. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

*Erstmal Danke an alle.....

Aus dem Update wird heute nichts....

Mein Schutzengel musste heute Nachmittag Überstunden schieben...

Ich hatte einen schweren Auto Unfall mit meinem Dienstwagen....

Mir ist ein Mazda mit rund 100 km/h auf meiner Fahrerseite in Auto gekracht....

Habe 2 Std im Krankenhaus verbracht....

Da hat wirklich nicht viel gefehlt.....*

*"DANKE AN DIE VW KONSTRUKTEURE DIE DEN NEUEN POLO ENTWICKELT HABEN"*

*Die Sicherheitssystem haben mir wirklich den Hintern gerettet.....

Ihr könnt Euch nicht vorstellen wie der Wagen aussieht.....wie ne Banane, das Hinterrad ist weg...

Das ich da heile raus gekommen bin......

Gott sei Dank ist den anderen auch nichts weiter passiert....

Ich bin aber zu hause, sonst könnte ich das nicht schreiben....habe nur ein Schleudertrauma und durch die Gurt straffer eine komplett blau/grüne Schulter und ein paar weitere Prellungen und Abschürfungen.....

Update gibt es wohl morgen...

Mfg*


----------



## nyso (22. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Oh man oh man oh man.........................
Hast ja echt Glück gehabt 
Hoffe das Schleudertrauma ist bald wieder verheilt und dir geht es besser

GUTE BESSERUNG


----------



## midnight (22. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Du hast schon den ganz neuen Polo? Und dann auch noch als Firmenwagen? Was für eine seltsame Kombination. Hast du vielleicht ein paar Bilder vom Kernschrott, der noch übrig ist?

Da hast du echt verflucht Glück gehabt, wenn der dir mit 100 Klamotten in die Fahrerseite geballert ist.

Btw Sicherheitssysteme. Ich glaub das wichtigste System was dir halt war ein solider Rahmen und ein paar Airbags.
Auf jeden Fall gute Besserung 

so far


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (22. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



midnight schrieb:


> Du hast schon den ganz neuen Polo? Und dann auch noch als Firmenwagen? Was für eine seltsame Kombination. Hast du vielleicht ein paar Bilder vom Kernschrott, der noch übrig ist?
> 
> Da hast du echt verflucht Glück gehabt, wenn der dir mit 100 Klamotten in die Fahrerseite geballert ist.
> 
> ...




Die Kombi ist nicht seltsam, da ich Verkaufsleiter bei VW bin....

Da fahre ich alles mal....vorher hatte ich einen Passat CC, davor einen Golf TDI etc.

Mit dem neuesten Modell zu fahren macht schon Sinn...so lernt man auf Parkplätzen potenzielle Kunden kennen....

Aber der Seitenaufprallschutz, die Gurtstraffer und die Airbags haben dafür gesorgt, das mir nichts passiert ist....verdammt stabil der kleine....

Immerhin habe ich auch eine 180 Grad Drehung hingelegt und die Leitplanke hat mich gestoppt...

Fotos habe ich noch nicht....der Wagen steht im Moment beim Abschlepper....da komme ich am Wochenende nicht ran....muss den Wagen nächste Woche erst mal in die Firma schleppen lassen...

Mfg


----------



## nyso (22. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Oh man oh man... Mir fehlen echt die Worte... Hast du ein Schwein!
Kannst du ja auch deinen Kunden sagen Immerhin hat dir der Kleine das Leben gerettet. Wenn das mit Mazda, Subaru etc passiert wäre.... 

Da fällt mir doch glatt die Werbung vom alten Polo ein. Das mit der Dampfwalze Er kann vieles, aber nicht alles OMG ich liebe diese Werbung


----------



## de_oli (23. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

du hast da ja glück gehabt und ich hoffe auf gute besserung  und baldiges update

MFG


----------



## STSLeon (23. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Da fehlen mir auch die Worte, gut zu hören, dass dir nichts passiert ist. Wahrscheinlich hat auch deine 180 Grad Drehung einiges von der Wucht genommen. Wünsch dir gute Besserung!


----------



## Nike334 (23. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*


Na dann gute Besserung!

mfg


----------



## killer89 (23. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Jetzt weiß ich auf jeden Fall, welches Auto ich mir kaufen werd! 

Alter Schwede, das muss gescheppert haben... 

Gute Besserung auch von mir

MfG


----------



## ole88 (23. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

wow gute besserung dir, unfälle sind echt nicht toll vor allem das es so glimpflich abging, naja wenigstens haben jetzt auch kleinwägen solche sicherheitsysteme, schon mal ein guter weg das es sicherer wird auf deutschlands strassen.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (23. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

*Hallo Leute....

Erst einmal möchte ich DANKE sagen für die Anteilnahme....

Mir fehlen echt selten die Worte....aber Ihr habt es geschafft....
*
*DANKE !!!* 

*Ihr seid Toll !!!!* 



*Nun....ich hatte Euch noch ein Update versprochen....

Hier ist es...*

*UPDATE !!!*


*Beim Aufräumen habe ich ein leicht eingestaubtes Paket gefunden....
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​*
Was da wohl drin ist ???
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**Ups...das kann ich gebrauchen....
Ein Asus Board und 4GB 1066er Speicher....


Dann klingelt der Postbote und brachte meinen neuen CPU Wasserkühler ....
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*I**st der nicht Schick ????

Da hat der Typ bei Ebay doch glatt die Adress Aufkleber durcheinander gebracht....

Nach einem, für Ihn peinlichen Telefonat schicke ich das Paket zurück und bis Ende nächster Woche habe ich hoffentlich endlich meinen Kühler.....

Das und ein anderes Ereignis dieses Wochenende, hat damit meinen gesamten Zeitplan durcheinander gebracht....

Der Umzug ist neue Gehäuse verschiebt sich leider....*

*

Inspiriert durch eine Fernsehreklame....

Habe ich mal ein Experiment gestartet....

Dazu brauche ich:

**Eine Handelsübliche 0,5l Cola Flasche....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zwei Wakü Anschlüsse...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einen frisch gedruckten Aufkleber...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann legt man das für eine Weile in den Kühlschrank und wartet....
Dann macht es "BING", öffnet den Kühlschrank und heraus kommt...
....nein, keine Milchschnitte
sondern ein Nuka Cola AGB....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


*Gut .....

In Wirklichkeit ging das so...

**Man bohre zwei Löcher rein...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



klebe zwei Wakü Anschlüsse rein...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bringt die Aufkleber an und erhält dann einen Nuka Cola AGB...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*

​*Was habe ich noch gemacht....

Ich habe mich mal um meinen DVD Brenner gekümmert....

Da dieser auf dem Deckel montiert wird, braucht das Laufwerk erst mal eine Verkleidung...

Um die Geräusche zu dämmen, habe ich erst einmal eine Dämmatte draufgeklebt...
* *


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



* *Dann etwas Gitter zurechtgeschnitten...
* *


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



* *Und das Gitter angepasst...
* *


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



* *Dann fehlt noch die neue Laufwerksblende...
* *


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




* *Das ganze muss erst mal lackiert werden...


Coming soon...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​


----------



## moe (23. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

unfall?!? sh*t, da hast du ja noch richtig glück gehabt mit dem schleudertrauma. schön, das dir sonst nix passiert is. das hätte auch anders enden können. 
na dann gute besserung und gutes gelingen beim mod.

€: ganze vier minuten zu spät.


----------



## de_oli (24. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Lololololol wie kann man ein mainboard und speicher verlieren omg ich würde das ganze haus auf den kopf stellen um das zu finden !!! ich find den agb geil  werd ich mir dann vllt auch bauen


----------



## killer89 (24. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Naja, bei dem fortgeschrittenen Alter, in dem sich unser lieber Rosstaeuscher befindet, da kann das schonmal passieren, besonders bei PC affinen Personen beobachte ich das häufiger  außerdem war das nicht *verloren*, sondern nur *verlegt* 

BTW: schicker Vergaser  kann man den nich noch ummodeln?  

MfG


----------



## nichtraucher91 (24. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Ich glaube ja nicht, dass er es wirklich vergessen hat sondern einfach nur auf einen guten Zeitpunkt des Einbaus gewartet hat^^

Was passiert jetzt mit dem schicken AGB?! 


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (24. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Hahahahah....

Der AGB kommt natürlich in die Truhe....

Das Mainboard und den Speicher habe ich für die Truhe gekauft.....wurde jetzt Zeit das ich Euch das zeige.....

Das mit dem "fortgeschrittenen Alter" überlese ich einfach mal....

Mein P35 DS4 Board ist schon über 2 Jahre alt....und hat nur PCI-E 1.0....da wurde es Zeit für einen Wechsel, da mein Q9550 auch nur mit dem letzten Bios Flash laufbar war....

Da ich meinen OCZ Flex Speicher nicht mehr an die Wakü anschließen möchte, dachte ich ich wechsel mal von DDR800 4x1GB zu DDR1066 2X2 GB..

Mfg


----------



## killer89 (24. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Nun sind wir alle ein wenig schlauer ^^ und das mit dem "fortgeschrittenen Alter" muss man von mir nicht so ernst nehmen   bin halt n Schnacker, der da gerne Scherze drüber macht, auch übers eigene (fühl mich manchmal wie n 80-jähriger)

MfG


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (24. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

*Also wer möchte, hier sind die Bilder vom Unfall....*

*Ich denke ich habe nicht übertrieben...*

*Ich möchte die Bilder aber nicht kommentieren....*



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Mfg


----------



## Xyrian (24. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Woah, sieht brutal aus... Und ich weiß aus Erfahrung, dass Unfälle immer schlimmer sind als sie aussehen. 
 Glück gehabt! Gute Besserung nachträglich auch von mir


----------



## maiggoh (25. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Da das mein 1. Kommentar in dem Tagebuch ist, mal alles in einem.
Natürlich als erstes gute Besserung noch! Der Polo sieht echt heftig aus, das "Jetzt testen" is bei dem jetzt iwie auch suboptimal.
Dein Mod sieht natürlich auch erste Sahne aus . Respekt.


----------



## midnight (25. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Ok, 1A Kernschrott würde ich sagen. Die Kiste ist komplett verzogen und absolut im Eimer. Aber besser wenn die Karosse die Energie aufnimmt als die Insassen.

so far


----------



## killer89 (25. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Ach, n bissl Farbe und das Ding sieht aus wie neu... 

Nee, echt mal, sieht richtig heftig aus... zum Glück is der nich vorne rein... oO 
Scheint sich wirklich ordentlich was getan zu haben in dem Segment. 

BTW getan... : hast du auch schon wieder was getan oder kurierst du dich noch aus?

MfG


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (25. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



killer89 schrieb:


> Ach, n bissl Farbe und das Ding sieht aus wie neu...
> 
> Nee, echt mal, sieht richtig heftig aus... zum Glück is der nich vorne rein... oO
> Scheint sich wirklich ordentlich was getan zu haben in dem Segment.
> ...


 
Ein bischen getan habe ich auch noch was....

Bin ja auch trotzdem am Arbeiten.....und in der zwischenzeit haben sich die Prellungen richtig entfaltet.....ich kann mich kaum bewegen...

Gibt innerhalb der nächsten 2 Tagen ein Update...

Mfg


----------



## ole88 (26. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

wenn das tempo 100 war dann macht vw immer bessere autos (würd mir trotzdem keinen holen) aber schön das es inzwischen standart wird in kleinstwägen solche sicherheits systeme zu verbauen, in nem twingo würdes du glaub ich nicht mehr hier sitzen sondern an meter tiefer oder im koma.

ja bin schon auf dein update gespannt und dir nochmal eine gute besserung


----------



## Blacksteel (26. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Autsch, ein Glück das da nicht noch mehr passiert ist.

Gute besserung.

Gruß Blacksteel


----------



## de_oli (26. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

ich finde das auto is top wie viel ??  xD da is aber jemand reingerauscht bei meinem vater bei nem unfall is sein citroen AX gegen einen 10 tonner das auto zerquetscht gewesen aber nur auf beifahrer seite da sah das auto aus wie aus der schrottpresse ^^
MFG


----------



## riedochs (26. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Dir erstmal gute Besserung. Ein bisschen spachteln und etwas Lack, dann geht das wieder. Ausserdem steht da ja drauf: "Jetzt testen", das hat der mazda Fahrer wohl etwas falsch verstanden. 

Ich hoffe ich muss das an meinem Scirocco nie testen.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (26. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

*Nochmal DANKE an Euch allen für die Trost Spendenden Worte....*


*Hier ist ein *


*Update !!!*


*Viel ist nicht mehr zu machen....

Es sind nur noch eine menge Kleinigkeiten zu erledigen...

Da die Fotos mit Blitz gemacht sind, sieht alles viel Heller aus als es ist....bessere Fotos bekommt Ihr spätestens im Finale....


Nach dem Lacken, habe ich das DVD Laufwerk eingebaut.....
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Ich konnte auch dieses mal nicht widerstehen und habe auch ein paar Buchstaben angebracht....

Und schon offenbart sich ein kleiner Konstruktionsfehler ....
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
Ich muss die Regler von der Lüftersteuerung im Deckel abnehmen, sonst geht der Deckel nicht zu....

Das DVD Laufwerk ist zu hoch....

Na ja, ist nicht so schlimm...Nobody is Perfekt...


Dann habe ich erst mal die Schaltstation in der Truhe angeschraubt, so dass man diese zum Hardware Basteln auch bequem öffnen kann...
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Als nächste habe ich die Kabel aus dem Truhen Deckel mit dem Hardware Teil verbunden....
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**So sieht es jetzt aus...
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




**Tja....jetzt fehlte noch die Kette für den Deckel, damit ich den Deckel nicht immer irgendwo anlehnen muss....
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


*Nochmal ein Gesamtbild von dem Ganzen....
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




**Was das mit der Plexi Scheibe im Deckel auf sich hat, wird noch nicht verraten.....


Tja, wenn jetzt endlich meine Wakü Teile kommen würden, dann könnte mein Compi endlich in sein Neues Zu Hause ziehen .....

Dann muss ich noch ein paar kleine Modifikationen machen....und dann kommt schon das FINALE....

Kurz gesagt, ich bin FAST Fertig.....
*​
*Das nächste Update gibt es, wenn meine Wakü Teile da sind....


Coming soon...*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (26. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Da kannst du echt von Glück sprechen, dass er dich auch der Hinterachse erwischt hat... Zwischen den Achsen wär es bestimmt nicht so "glimpflich" abgelaufen.

Man man man, da überlebst du schon deinen Mod und dann sowas...

Gute Bessererung!!!


----------



## Masterwana (26. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Du kommst ja aus Höxter. Ich glaub ich muss mal vorbeikommen und die Kiste selber anschauen.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (26. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



Masterwana schrieb:


> Du kommst ja aus Höxter. Ich glaub ich muss mal vorbeikommen und die Kiste selber anschauen.




Kannste machen....

Ich arbeite aber nur in Höxter....

Adresse steht am Auto....

Mfg


----------



## Bimpf (27. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

dolle kiste


----------



## midnight (27. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Kannste machen....
> 
> Ich arbeite aber nur in Höxter....
> 
> ...



Von mir aus hier sinds knapp 100km... für einmal Auto angucken etwas weit 

so far


----------



## de_oli (27. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Kannste machen....
> 
> Ich arbeite aber nur in Höxter....
> 
> ...



und wie weit entfernt liegt das vom saarland  (ich hab glaub ich bei google maps dein haus gefunden  xD)

trotzdem geiles update  nur leider is das ja bald alles vorbei und wir können nicht mehr deine updates lesen


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (27. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Dann gibts bestimmt schon das nächste Projekt... 

War es nicht so, dass ich hier irgendwo schon gelesen habe, dass du schon eine neue Idee hast...!?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (27. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



de_oli schrieb:


> und wie weit entfernt liegt das vom saarland  (ich hab glaub ich bei google maps dein haus gefunden  xD)
> 
> trotzdem geiles update  nur leider is das ja bald alles vorbei und wir können nicht mehr deine updates lesen


 
Danke erstmal....

Alles Schöne hat aber leider nun mal auch ein Ende.....



LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> Dann gibts bestimmt schon das nächste Projekt...
> 
> War es nicht so, dass ich hier irgendwo schon gelesen habe, dass du schon eine neue Idee hast...!?


 

Es wird mit Sicherheit ein neues Projekt geben....

Das werde ich auch wieder mit Euch teilen, aber im Moment habe ich wirklich keine Idee....

Erst mal dieses zu Ende bringen und das Ergebnis eine Weile genießen....dann schauen wir mal weiter....

Mfg


----------



## Bimpf (27. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

einen pc in einen motor bauen wär mal fett


----------



## Nucleus (27. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Wow... da schau ich mal ne Weile nicht in Dein Tagebuch, da stirbst Du mir fast weg 

Glück gehabt, dass nicht die Fahrertür erwischt wurde.

Aber so wie das aussieht, hattest Du danach ganz schön ordentlich Kopfweh, armer Bub 

Jetzt fehlen nur noch die Fotos von Deiner Blaugrüngelbviolettschwarzen Schulter


----------



## de_oli (27. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

ich hätte da ne frage was machstn du mit deinem alten mainboard ?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (27. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



de_oli schrieb:


> ich hätte da ne frage was machstn du mit deinem alten mainboard ?


 

Das Mainboard, der Speicher und das "Freeze" Gehäuse stehen nach der Umrüstung zum Verkauf....

Ich werde bei bedarf einen Verkaufsthread eröffnen.....

Mfg

*EDIT: Ich bin gerade darauf hingewiesen worden, dass das anbieten von Komponenten nur im Verkaufsthread erfolgen darf.....
Sorry Mod`s, wollte nicht die Bordregeln umgehen, war gedankenlos von mir.....habe den Text entsprechend geändert....*


----------



## killer89 (27. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



Bimpf schrieb:


> einen pc in einen motor bauen wär mal fett


Gibts schon... hat Butterkneter mal gebastelt  such mal nach BULLDOZER-Mod in dem Fred stands drin.

@ Rosstaeuscher: sry, dass ich so doof frag, aber welche HW war drin?

MfG


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (27. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



killer89 schrieb:


> Gibts schon... hat Butterkneter mal gebastelt  such mal nach BULLDOZER-Mod in dem Fred stands drin.
> 
> @ Rosstaeuscher: sry, dass ich so doof frag, aber welche HW war drin?
> 
> MfG


 

Es gibt keine doofen Fragen....nur doofe Antworten....

Die bekommst Du jetzt  

Schau auf meine Sig...

Mfg


----------



## de_oli (27. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

wie viel würdest du nur für das mainboard verlangen ???
weil speicher cpu hab ich und das gehäuse gefällt mir nicht so möchte jetzt nicht böse wirken.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (28. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Soooooo....

Habe heute ein Päckchen bekommen....

Da sind sehr schöne Teile drinn....

Ein Paket fehlt mir noch....

Jetzt bitte alle mal Daumen drücken, das das morgen noch kommt....

Dann kann mein Compi ins neue Gehäuse ziehen und es gibt für Euch ein großes Update....

Mfg


----------



## de_oli (28. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

*auf das päckchen hoff*


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (30. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Das ganze Daumendrücken hat leider nichts geholfen...

Päckchen ist nicht gekommen....

Etwas konnte ich aber doch noch machen...

Gibt heute noch ein Update....

Mfg


----------



## stuka7 (31. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Wo bleibt das Update?
Bin heut morgen extra nochmal an den Pc gegangen um hier nach dem Rechten zu sehen


----------



## de_oli (31. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

jaja wo bleibts denn du lüger !!! ich will mein update hier und jetzt


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (31. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Gut....

Asche auf mein Haupt....

Habe mich gestern in "Point Lookout" verdaddelt....und hatte um 23 Uhr keine Lust mehr....

Bin jetzt auf der Arbeit....

Heute Abend.....ist Update Time...

Mfg


----------



## klefreak (31. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

es ist abend...


----------



## MaStErDuKe (31. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

jau noch ganze 4 stunden und 17 minuten also stresst doch net immer so


----------



## de_oli (31. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

sag uns wenigstens worum es in dem game geht und ob du spass hattest


----------



## MaStErDuKe (31. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Point Lookout ist doch nen DLC für Fallout 3 oder net ...


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (31. August 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



de_oli schrieb:


> sag uns wenigstens worum es in dem game geht und ob du spass hattest





MaStErDuKe schrieb:


> Point Lookout ist doch nen DLC für Fallout 3 oder net ...




*So ist es....das beste DLC für Fallout 3 was ich bisher gespielt habe....ist am Do. auf DVD erschienen....

So leider ist heute wieder kein Paket angekommen......

Hab bereits Di. Online überwiesen....habe seit Do. eine Versandmeldung....*


*Aber Trotzdem gibt es jetzt ein kleines *


*Update*


*Tja....

Viel kann ich nicht machen, da mir das letzte Bauteil fehlt....

Also habe ich erst einmal meine Wakü Anschlüsse gereinigt....*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Ich verwende dafür eine Ordentliche Menge Essig Essenz und Kochendes Wasser.....

Das ganze lassen wir dann so 2 Std. bei geöffneter Schale garen....*


*Nun widme ich mich mal meinem neuen Board...

**ASUS P5Q Pro Turbo
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Das Zubehör fällt sehr geizig aus...früher lag bei ASUS mehr bei...*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Ein paar Impressionen*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Was mache ich jetzt damit ????*

*Idee.....*

*Ich leihe mir von meiner Frau mal Harry Potters Zauberstab aus...könnte allerdings auch Hermines sein...so genau weiß ich das nicht...
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Mal den Spruch gesagt ... "Ich weiß nicht was ich machen soll entscheide Du..."*

*Und heraus kommt....*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Hähhhh???

Die Kühler sind runter....

Neuer versuch....

Dieses mal nehm ich noch diesen weißen Kasten zu Hilfe....
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Nochmal der Spruch:* *"Ich weiß nicht was ich machen soll entscheide Du..."*

*Mal schauen ob es jetzt besser geklappt hat....*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*AHHHH !!!!

Das gefällt mir....

Watercool Heatkiller.....*


*Die hatte ich früher schon einmal...

Aber eines habe ich an den Dingern auszusetzen...

In der Beschreibung steht, man soll die Federn zwischen Schraube und Kühler setzen....Es sind nur keine Federn dabei...

Die Orginal Federn vom Board passen nicht, dafür sind die Schrauben zu kurz....

Also habe ich sie ohne Federn eingesetzt und mit der Kunststoffmutter auf der Rückseite festgemacht...

Da die Schrauben jetzt aber sehr weit hinten rausragen, habe ich die Schraubenenden mit Tesa abisoliert....zur Sicherheit...*


*Sooooo...

Jetzt ist es soweit....der Compi kann einziehen, sobald das letzte Bauteil da ist....

Und dann hoffe ich, das meine ganzen Verkabelungen auch so funktionieren wie geplant....
*


*Das nächste Update gibt es zum Compi Umzug.....

Und ich habe noch ein paar Überaschungen auf Lager, die ich Euch bisher verheimlicht habe.....*


*Coming soon...*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ole88 (1. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

man du schreibst so geil, gefällt mir, ja mein asus board wird wohl auch demnächst unter wasser laufen mal schauen erst mal sleeven und lacken, aber ja bin mal gespannt wie es hier weiter geht, enttäuscht wurde ich ja noch nicht


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Das ist der Zauberstab von Hermine, meine Freundin hat den auch


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (1. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> *Also wer möchte, hier sind die Bilder vom Unfall....*
> 
> *Ich denke ich habe nicht übertrieben...*
> 
> ...


?! du arbeitest in höxter  hab ich ja jezz wen der mir imma helfen kann bei wakü 

hmm achso mit der hardware willste die graka auch loswerden ?!  ich denke nich oda ?!


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (1. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



ole88 schrieb:


> man du schreibst so geil, gefällt mir, ja mein asus board wird wohl auch demnächst unter wasser laufen mal schauen erst mal sleeven und lacken, aber ja bin mal gespannt wie es hier weiter geht, enttäuscht wurde ich ja noch nicht


 
Schön das es Dir bisher gefällt....



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Das ist der Zauberstab von Hermine, meine Freundin hat den auch


 
Ahhh...gut zu wissen, meine Frau war sich auch nicht mehr sicher....sie hat beide, von Harry und Hermine....



fr3d3ric02 schrieb:


> ?! du arbeitest in höxter  hab ich ja jezz wen der mir imma helfen kann bei wakü
> 
> hmm achso mit der hardware willste die graka auch loswerden ?!  ich denke nich oda ?!


 

Hilfe bei der Wakü ist kein Problem...

Nein die Graka wird nicht verkauft....wie schon erwähnt nur Board, Speicher und Gehäuse...

Mfg


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (1. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

 mit der graka wäre ehh zu schön um war zu sein meine is im arsch  scheiß selbstgebastelter agb  naja is imma gut nen ansprechpartner zu haben der ahnung hat  naja werd ich wol auf HD5870 warten


----------



## nyso (1. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Echt schade das du bald fertig bist, dein Tagebuch ist das bisher beste welches ich verfolgen durfte^^ Immer gut für einen Lacher


----------



## de_oli (1. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

update is gut nich der knüller weil es so kurz is aber sonst warte ich auf die fertigstellung könntest vllt am ende ein video machen und auf youtube stellen fände das ganz toll ^^
MFG


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (1. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



de_oli schrieb:


> update is gut nich der knüller weil es so kurz is aber sonst warte ich auf die fertigstellung könntest vllt am ende ein video machen und auf youtube stellen fände das ganz toll ^^
> MFG


 

Na ja....

Es gab halt nicht mehr zu berichten....

Die restliche Wakü kann ich erst zusammen bauen wenn das Teil da ist....

Und dann kann auch der Compi umziehen...

Das mit dem Video hatte ich auch schon überlegt.....muss mal meinen Vater fragen ob er mir seine Video Kamera leiht....

Mit dem Handy wird das bestimmt nicht so doll....

Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (1. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Jetzt habe ich aber einen echt Dicken Hals....

Endlich ist das lang ersehnte Packet von Zern da...

Und dann ist es eine Falschlieferung.....

Jetzt muss ich alles nochmal überdenken...

Mfg


----------



## nyso (1. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Dann gehts dir ja ähnlich wie mir...
DHL hat es kürzlich geschafft 3 meiner Päckchen innerhalb einen Monats zu verschlampen!!! Die werde ich wohl nie bekommen, das Geld kann ich abhaken
Und jetzt haben sie sogar den Lamborghini-Bullen aus Amerika verschlampt Wenigstens war das ein Paket und ich habe eine Rechnungsnummer, also kann ich hoffen den Bullen in 2-3 Monaten zu bekommen


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (1. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

*Mein Problem ist folgendes....

Da ich Schwierigkeiten habe meinen selbst gebauten Nuka Cola AGB zu befestigen..
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**Habe ich mir ein kleinen AGB von Zern bestellt....

Diesen hier....
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​*
Der passte Stylisch gut ins Gehäuse....


Bekommen habe ich aber diesen....
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​*
Da der die Wakü Anschlüsse hinten hat und die Bohrungshalterungen auch kann ich den nicht gebrauchen....

Wo bekomme ich jetzt bis zum Wochenende einen AGB her ???

Mindestens einen 100er oder 150er....max. ein 250er....

Wenn ich auch gleich überweisen würde, bezweifle ich das er bis zum Wochenende bei mir eintrifft....

Muss ich wohl zu meinen ursprünglichen Plan zurück.....

So ein Mist....

Mfg*​


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Das mit den Falschlieferungen kenne ich.
Hab 2x ATX statt µATX bekommen.

Gibt es bei dir keinen Shop in der "Nähe", zu dem du fahren kannst?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (2. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



Fadi schrieb:


> Das mit den Falschlieferungen kenne ich.
> Hab 2x ATX statt µATX bekommen.
> 
> Gibt es bei dir keinen Shop in der "Nähe", zu dem du fahren kannst?




Das ist der Mist wenn man auf dem Land wohnt....

Na ja....es gibt hier noch einen Pfiffigen Computerhändler....vielleicht kann der mir was besorgen....

Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (2. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

So ....

Zern hat heute morgen um 8 Uhr schon geantwortet...

Nach den üblichen Entschuldigungen....folgendes Ergebnis:

Sie schicken per Express den richtigen AGB sofort raus...

Den falschen soll ich die Tage zurück schicken und das Porto bekomme ich auch ersetzt...

*Das ist Kundenservice !!!! Bravo !!!! *

Mfg


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (2. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

omg eyyy da hast du aber auch echt ein pech mit


----------



## nyso (2. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Ich will gar nicht wissen was du denen an den Kopf geknallt hast Der Servicemitarbeiter weint bestimmt immer noch


----------



## de_oli (2. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

ich hoffe das das ma endlich klappt  und nyso muss ich zustimmen


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (2. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



nyso schrieb:


> Ich will gar nicht wissen was du denen an den Kopf geknallt hast Der Servicemitarbeiter weint bestimmt immer noch


 


de_oli schrieb:


> ich hoffe das das ma endlich klappt  und nyso muss ich zustimmen


 

Ich schicke Ihm Taschentücher mit....

Ging per mail....

Man muss nur in einem freundlichen, aber bestimmenden Ton schreiben....

Ich bekomme von einem Verkäufer eigentlich immer was ich möchte....

Berufsgeheimnis halt.....

Mfg


----------



## STSLeon (3. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Als Autoverkäufer ist das auch kein Wunder


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (4. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

*Hurrrrraaaaaaa !!!!

**Zern hat geliefert !!!!*

*Der AGB ist da !!! 
*

*Der Compi zieht jetzt am Wochenende um !!!*!


*Das nächste Update wird das FINALE Update !!!!*


*Was muss ich jetzt noch erledigen ????

Die Presse muss informiert werden....

Also Bild Zeitung anrufen, RTL und SAT1 müssen kommen....ich muss die Pressekonferenz vorbereiten und und und und .........

**SABER....SABER...SABER...*



*KLATSCH !!!*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*DANKE...Jetzt geht es mir wieder besser....*


*Ich denke mal spätestens Sonntag melde ich mich wieder.....


**Coming soon....*​​


----------



## Nike334 (4. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Finds echt klasse wie du das Tagebuch gestaltest! Mit viel Witz 
Und Glückwunsch zum AGB^^

mfg


----------



## Aequitas (4. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Hallo 
kann mich nur anschliessen, klasse Tagebuch mit viel Witz und einem tollen Ergebniss. Mach so weiter.

MfG Dominique


----------



## de_oli (6. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Wo bleibt das update ^^ und wehe es kommt keins


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (6. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

*Sooooo....

Nun mal zum Stand der Dinge...

Erst mal das Positive....

Bis auf eine Defekte Led, einen Wackelkontakt bei einem Kabel und eine leichte undichtigkeit in der Wakü funktioniert alles...

Die Lüfter sind extrem leise und alles sieht richtig Geil aus....genau wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe....

Jetzt das Negative....

Ich musste den Mod wieder auseinander nehmen, da das Asus Board seinen Geist aufgegeben hat....

Warum ???

Das wüßte ich auch gerne....beim Befüller der Wakü habe ich den Compi immer nur so 3-4sec. angehabt, damit die Pumpe das Wasser durchs System transportiert,so lange bis die Anlage befüllt ist....

Plötzlich startet er nicht mehr....
Das Board ist weder nass geworden, noch war der Compi lange genug an, damit sich irgend ein Chip überhitzen konnte, falls ein Kühler nicht richtig sitzen sollte....

Ich musste also alles wieder aus ein ander nehmen und mein Gigabyte Board einsetzen....jetzt funktioniert alles...

Im moment sitze ich bei meinem Dad am Rechner und schreibe Euch, da ich noch einige letzte Modifiktionen durchführen muss...

Genug Wakü Schlauch hatte ich natürlich auch nicht mehr...da musste ich jetzt improvisieren....

Das Finale verschiebt sich also etwas...

Fotos vom aktuellen Stand bekommt Ihr sobald wieder alles an seinen Platz steht...

Mfg*


----------



## killer89 (7. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Och, so ein Elend  naja, jetzt weiß ich auf jeden Fall, dass ich mir für den Fall eines WaKü-Kaufs eine 230V-Pumpe kauf, macht das Befüllen doch deutlich einfacher, wollt ich behaupten 
Hast das Board denn einmal ganz hoch gefahren gehabt im Trockenen?

Vllt hast ja was falsch montiert 

Na dann viel Erfolg noch.

MfG


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (7. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Hattest du die CPU im Board stecken!

Ewtl hat es ja schon ausgereich um sie zu braten... 

Doff ist es natürlich und ich hoffe, dass du den Fehler schnell finden wirst!


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (7. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> Hattest du die CPU im Board stecken!
> 
> Ewtl hat es ja schon ausgereich um sie zu braten...
> 
> Doff ist es natürlich und ich hoffe, dass du den Fehler schnell finden wirst!




Es liegt definitiv am Asus Board...

Ich schreibe Euch gerade von neuen Mod aus....

Mein Gigabyte funktioniert einwandfrei...

Update folgt...

Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (8. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

*Jetzt ist es soweit....

Alles schöne hat mal ein Ende...*


*Update*


*Der Einbau*


*Wie geht so ein Einbau von Statten ???

Normaler Weise Prozzi aufs Board....Board in Compi....Festplatte...Netzteil....Graka rein....alles Korrekt Verkabel...usw.

Eigentlich eine ganz einfache Sache oder ???*


*Natürlich nicht bei mir !!!!

Was passiert ist, werdet Ihr jetzt erfahren....


**Als erstes mein neuer AGB auf den ich so lange gewartet habe...** 
*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Ein Zern AGB.....ist er nicht niedlich.... 
Ich werde ihn schön hegen und plegen, dann wird bestimmt mal ein großer daraus....*

*Hier mal eingebaut....*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Mein Netzteil....
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**Ein BeQuiet Dark Power Pro mit 650W.....*


*Mein Prozzi...
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**Ein Q9550 C1 Stepping...


Mein neuer Prozzi Kühler....
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**Watercool Heatkiller....


Meine Grafikkarte.....
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**HD 4890 Toxic....


Meine Festplatte...
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Eine 320GB Samsung....


Mein neuer Speicher....
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**OCZ DDR2 1066 Platinium...


Meine Soundkarte....
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**Eine XFI...
*​


*Meine Laing Ultra bekam noch einen neuen Filter spendiert...
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




**Die Kühlflüssigkeit...
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**Feser One in gelb...leuchtet aber eher grün....*


*weiter im nächsten Post....*​


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (8. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

*Hier geht es weiter....
*

*So sollte das ganze jetzt aussehen....*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Eigentlich muss ich sagen.....*


*Nachdem ich den Computer 4x habe anlaufen lassen um die Wakü zu befüllen....ich habe den Compi immer so 3-4Sec. an gelassen, so dass die Pumpe die Kühlflüssigkeit durchs System transportieren konnte, war plötzlich Schluss....
*

*Das Board startet nicht mehr......
*

*Ich habe alles durchprobiert....die Wakü war fertig gefüllt und nun ist das Board plötzlich FERTIG.....*

*Ich kann mir nicht erklären was passiert ist...

Es gab keine Undichtigkeiten und die Zeitspanne von 3-4Sek reicht wohl kaum aus um die Chips zu überhitzen....außerdem wurde ja als erste die Kühlflüssigkeit in die Heatkiller transportiert und die Kühler sollten genug Wärme abfangen....sonst würden die Chips ja auch überhitzen, wenn man das System ausschaltet....*


*Und nun ???*

*Nun musste ich alles wieder auseinander nehmen und mein altes Gigabyte Board einsetzen....*


*Das hier habe ich auf dem Asus Board gefunden....
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**Foxconn ??? Wie soll ich das den verstehen.....

Das ist ja genau so als ob man bei Mercedes plötzlich Renault Teile findet.....


Gott sei dank kam mein Trösterle um die Ecke....
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Nach einer ordentlichen Schmuseorgie und vielen extra feuchten Hundeküsschen ging es mir besser....*


*Nach dem erneuten Umbau, der erste Probelauf....*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Alles Funktioniert....

Das Asus Board schicke ich zurück....

Außerdem reicht mein Schlauch nicht mehr, so das ich improvisieren musste...

Ist ja auch egal....


Die Finalen Pics bereit ich jetzt gerade vor....

Ich hoffe Ihr wollt Sie auch sehen....*​*


Coming soon...*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​​


----------



## nyso (8. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Klar wollen wir die sehen

Das mit Foxconn ist normal, du hast garantiert noch mindestens 5 andere Foxconn-Komponenten in deinem System ohne es zu wissen^^ Z.B. die DVI-Anschlüsse meiner EVGA 8800 GTS 640MB waren auch von Foxconn^^


----------



## ole88 (8. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

tja wo gespart werden kann wird dies getan leider


----------



## killer89 (8. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Foxconn ist seit eh und je ein Zulieferer von Bauteilen... die sind erst seit kurzem im Retailmarkt mit eingenen Teilen vertreten...

Aber schöne Bilder sinds geworden, is wohl noch nich ganz vorbei 

MfG


----------



## nichtraucher91 (8. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Kabelmanagement WTF?! 
da passiert aber noch was ja? 


lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (8. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Kabelmanagement WTF?!
> da passiert aber noch was ja?
> 
> 
> ...




Das steht doch *"Probelauf"*....

Ist ja nicht die Endgültige Fassung.....

Kabel sind durchs Gitter keine zu sehen....

Da ich im Moment noch am Kinderzimmer tapezieren bin, wird es die Finalen Pics wohl erst morgen geben....

Das Ding sieht echt Saugeil aus.....

Mfg


----------



## Parnshion (8. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

coole Sache hier  Ok, damit meine ich natürlich nicht die Aktion mit dein Board von Asus. ich glaube vielleicht hast du irgendwo irgendwas vergessen anzuschließen.
Und ja, her mit dein FinalenBilder


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (8. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



Parnshion schrieb:


> coole Sache hier  Ok, damit meine ich natürlich nicht die Aktion mit dein Board von Asus. ich glaube vielleicht hast du irgendwo irgendwas vergessen anzuschließen.
> Und ja, her mit dein FinalenBilder




Danke...

Das Board lief ja am Anfang.....plötzlich halt nicht mehr...

War alles richtig angeschlossen....

Finale Bilder gibt es bald...

Mfg


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (9. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Was ich mich frage ist, warum du den gesamten PC startest um die WaKü zu befühlen... Normalerweise überbrückt man doch einfach den 24Pin damit das Netzteil startet ohne die Hardware einen unnötigen Risiko auszusetzen...

Aber freue mich auch schon auf die Finallen Pic´s...!


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (9. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> Was ich mich frage ist, warum du den gesamten PC startest um die WaKü zu befühlen... Normalerweise überbrückt man doch einfach den 24Pin damit das Netzteil startet ohne die Hardware einen unnötigen Risiko auszusetzen...
> 
> Aber freue mich auch schon auf die Finallen Pic´s...!




Wenn ich endlich mal daran denken würde einen ATX Überbrückungsstecker mit zu bestellen, dann mache ich das auch so....

Ich klemme einfach die Graka nicht mit an...dann startet nur das Board....

Mfg


----------



## Timou (9. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Das klappt auch einfach mit einem Stück Draht. Musst damit nur das grüne Kabel und ein beliebiges schwarzes überbrücken.

Mfg!

P.S. Klasse Tagebuch und super Schreibstil!


----------



## stromer007 (10. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Ich hatte auch schon ähnliche Probleme mit einem P5Q-Pro (ohne Turbo). Es wollte auch nach einigen kurzen Ein- und Ausschaltungen nicht mehr mucksen. Habe dann einen Reset gemacht, hat aber nix gebracht.
Gehäuse geöffnet und nachsehen wollen, Seitenwandlüfter abgesteckt . . . auf einmal sehe ich die LED auf dem Gehäuse leuchten und kurz darauf ging das Teil wieder an. 
Wie auch immer, bin froh das ich das Teil nich geröstet habe. Ich denke aber schon, dass es mit den kurzen Einschaltungen zu tun hatte bei dir.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (10. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



Timou schrieb:


> Das klappt auch einfach mit einem Stück Draht. Musst damit nur das grüne Kabel und ein beliebiges schwarzes überbrücken.
> 
> Mfg!
> 
> P.S. Klasse Tagebuch und super Schreibstil!


 
Jep, ganz genau...

Einfach die ziemlich mittig liegende grüne Ader mit Masse verbinden! Dafür reicht auch ein stück Draht, Büroklammer, an beiden enden abisoliertes Kabel oder sonst irgendetwas leitendes um eine "Brücke" zu bauen.

Jo und über denn Schreibstil lache ich mich jedes mal weg... Mit einer Ausnahme, nämlich der Beitrag mit dem Unfall...


----------



## de_oli (10. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

wo bleiben die versprochenen fotos


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (10. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



stromer007 schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch schon ähnliche Probleme mit einem P5Q-Pro (ohne Turbo). Es wollte auch nach einigen kurzen Ein- und Ausschaltungen nicht mehr mucksen. Habe dann einen Reset gemacht, hat aber nix gebracht.
> Gehäuse geöffnet und nachsehen wollen, Seitenwandlüfter abgesteckt . . . auf einmal sehe ich die LED auf dem Gehäuse leuchten und kurz darauf ging das Teil wieder an.
> Wie auch immer, bin froh das ich das Teil nich geröstet habe. Ich denke aber schon, dass es mit den kurzen Einschaltungen zu tun hatte bei dir.



Ich dachte zunächst auch, das es mit dem kurzen ein und Ausschalten zu tun hatte....aber die grüne Statuslampe leuchtete dauerhaft, so wie es sein sollte....habe auch das Netzteil mal abgeklemmt und so 2 Std. gewartet .... keine Verbesserung.... zuletzt habe ich ein Bios Reset durchgeführt, aber nichts half....

Na, ja .... habe das Board heute auf mein Einkaufskonto gut geschrieben bekommen....das selbe werde ich mir wohl nicht mehr kaufen...da bin ich etwas Abergläubisch, von wegen schlechte Serie und so....





Timou schrieb:


> Das klappt auch einfach mit einem Stück Draht. Musst damit nur das grüne Kabel und ein beliebiges schwarzes überbrücken.
> 
> Mfg!
> 
> P.S. Klasse Tagebuch und super Schreibstil!





LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> Jep, ganz genau...
> 
> Einfach die ziemlich mittig liegende grüne Ader mit Masse verbinden! Dafür reicht auch ein stück Draht, Büroklammer, an beiden enden abisoliertes Kabel oder sonst irgendetwas leitendes um eine "Brücke" zu bauen.
> 
> Jo und über denn Schreibstil lache ich mich jedes mal weg... Mit einer Ausnahme, nämlich der Beitrag mit dem Unfall...



Danke an Euch beiden...

Der Tipp mit dem Draht ist klasse....werde ich mir merken....




de_oli schrieb:


> wo bleiben die versprochenen fotos




Bitte, Bitte nicht böse sein....ich hatte meinem Sohn versprochen sein Kinderzimmer zu renovieren....er konnte die Teddys nicht mehr sehen...Ok er wird ja auch schon 6....

Jetzt hat er ein Disney Car`s Zimmer und ist Happy...das alles hat doch länger gedauert als geplant....habe heute wieder bis 21 Uhr daran gesessen...

Die Finalen Bilder kommen bald Versprochen....

Mfg


----------



## Celina'sPapa (11. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Grossen Respekt für die geleistete Arbeit.  Ich für meinen Teil habe festgestellt, dass Modding ein ganz tolles Hobby ist - wenn man keine Kinder hat. 
Sind dann Kinder im Haus lässt die Begeisterung fürs Modding zwar nicht nach, allerdings hält sich die zu Verfügung stehende Zeit bisweilen sehr in Grenzen. Vielleicht auch ein Grund dafür, warum man hier immer mehr Laaaaaaaaaaaaangzeittagebücher findet.
Ich finde es erstaunlich und bewundernswert, dass du trotz Nachwuchs immer noch mit soviel Liebe zum Detail zu Werke gehst. 
5 ***** für den Mod


----------



## killer89 (11. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Der Nachwuchs muss gleich an die Materie herangeführt werden 

MfG


----------



## Equilibrium (11. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Hey ich hab mich jetzt mal durch 49 Seiten gelesen und habe jetzt so ein komisches flimmern auf den Augen.


Nein im Ernst ist echt ein lustiger Mod geworden und sehr ausgefallen. Ich fand ja schon Deinen Permafrost sehr Geil.

Ach ja das mit Deinem Unfall tut mir natürlich ausserordentlich Leid und hoffe Du bist wieder einigermassen auf dem Dampfer.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (12. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

*So....nun ist es soweit...

Ich habe Euch lange genug hin gehalten...*
*Hier sind die Finalen Pics.....*
*Das Finale !!!*
*Vorwort:

Das Projekt ist erheblich aufwändiger geworden als es ursprünglich geplant war...
Wer selber moddet, wird mir zustimmen, dass einem beim Modden immer neue Ideen kommen die auch umgesetzt werden sollen...

Dank Eurer Hilfe und Eurem Zuspruch, natürlich auch Dank Eurer Kritik und die vielen Kreativen Vorschläge, ist nun mein größtes Projekt, was ich je angefangen habe, FERTIG !!!

Ihr könnt mir glauben, das ich mehr als einmal kurz davor war, das ganze einfach hin zu schmeißen....

ABER dank meiner Frau  und Dank Euch  habe ich weiter gemacht und dabei ist mein erster Casecon heraus gekommen....*

*DANKE NOCHMALS AN ALLE DIE DAS PROJEKT BEGLEITET HABEN....IHR SEIT EINE TOLLE COMMUNITY !!!
**Genug geschwafelt....jetzt lasse ich Bilder sprechen....*
*Hier ist mein Casecon "Projekt G.E.E.K." !!!!*
*Der Projekt Name darf auf dem Gehäuse nicht fehlen...*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Die Außenaufnahmen...*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Lästig, diese wilden Plakat Kleber....
Aber irgendwie auch Makaber oder ???*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Nun mal geöffnet...*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Die Kill Switch Schalter für die Beleuchtung und die Statusanzeigen...*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Der Schlüsselstarter, das Laufwerk und einige Led`s für die Optik...
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Alte Grakas für die Optik und ein alter Festplattenkühler....
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Ein altes Funkgerät um mit dem "Service" Kontakt aufnehmen zu können, die Lüftersteuerung für die Gehäuselüfter und mein Status Bildschirm...natürlich gibt es auch hier Led`s...*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Durch die Praktischen Tragegriffe an der Truhe und dem "geringen Eigengewicht" ist der Mod absolut LAN Tauglich....*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Eine Innenansicht...die Kabel sind durch das Gitter absolut nicht zu sehen...das Board ändert sich noch sobald mein Ersatzboard für das defekte Asus da ist...
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Dann starten wir das ganze mal....*
*Dazu brauche ich das hier...
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*So steht die Truhe jetzt in meinem Wohnzimmer...*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Die Staus Anzeigen funktionieren einwandfrei....*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Mal Nachtbilder...*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Die Sicht durch das Gitter...*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Jetzt bin ich auf Eure Meinung gespannt....*
*Sobald mein neues Board da ist, werde ich noch ein paar Update Bilder vom Innenraum und von der Innen Beleuchtung machen...

Weiterhin bekommt Ihr noch eine Übersicht über das Verbaute Material und auf Vielfachen Wunsch.... einen Auszug der Katastrophen, die mir beim Bauen so Passiert sind....

EDIT: Die Lüfter der Festplattenkühler drehen sich nicht, ich bin zwar überedet worden, diese mit 7V an zu schliessen, aber leider ist mir ein Rotor abgebrochen...also hat sich das erübrigt....passt aber optisch zum Mod...
Coming soon...*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## killer89 (12. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Ist sehr schön geworden der Con, aber beim Wiegen hätteste deinen Fuß noch von der Waage nehmen müssen 
Wie hast du eigentlich das NT befestigt? Also mit welchen Schrauben?

MfG


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (12. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



killer89 schrieb:


> Ist sehr schön geworden der Con, aber beim Wiegen hätteste deinen Fuß noch von der Waage nehmen müssen
> Wie hast du eigentlich das NT befestigt? Also mit welchen Schrauben?
> 
> MfG




Ich habe mir längere Schrauben besorgt mit dem gleichen Gewinde und von außen durch geschraubt...

Das nächste mal mache ich es anders, da ich die Schraubenlöcher nicht ideal angezeichnet hatte...

Das ist halt das Problem bei so einer alten Truhe...die ist komplett krumm und schief....

Mfg


----------



## Phil_5 (12. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Gefällt mir, ist sehr gut geworden.

Gut finde ich vor allem, dass die Anzeigen auch tatsächlich etwas anzeigen und nicht nur einfach "rumgammeln".


----------



## ole88 (12. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

einfach genial, gefällt mir, echt gut gemacht, sieht man schon das des net einfach nageklatscht ist


----------



## JC88 (12. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

Das mal n echt aussergewöhnliches Case!

Mir gefällts!Das thema kommt sehr gut rüber^^und sehr gut umgesetzt wie ich finde!Schöne Details


----------



## derLordselbst (12. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Oh, Rosstaeuscher!


*Von Deiner Truhe kann ich keine Idee klauen!*


Warum machst Du auch etwas Einzigartiges, dass sowohl ein tolles Konzept hat als auch perfekt umgesetzt wurde.

Meine Lordkiste wird bestimmt etwas flotter sein als Deine Truhe (die kommt ja auch aus dem Vault),

aber ich verneige mich in Demut vor Deinem Mod.


----------



## de_oli (12. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*

hi
*sabber* *habenwill* *nochmalsabber* das ist richtig gut genn und ich habe da noch eine idee  (video) kannst uns dann noch die lautstärke demonstrieren aber sonst is das ganz gut genn bis auf das der sleeve ein bisschen komisch ausssieht beim netzteil (schrumpfschlauch ein bisschen weit weg vom ende ist  ) 
sonst gibts nix zu meckern

ich bin stolz auf dich kriegst auch ein keks 

MFG


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (12. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

so nach ein wenig nachholen (war eine woche auf abschlussfahrt segeln )  muss ich auch sagen echt hammmmmmmeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrr geil geworden respekt 
Ach so und du solltest dein kind ruhig mithelfen lassen seit ich 6 bin musste ich die ersten sachen alleine machen


----------



## nichtraucher91 (12. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



de_oli schrieb:


> demonstrieren aber sonst is das ganz gut genn bis auf das der sleeve ein bisschen komisch ausssieht beim netzteil (schrumpfschlauch ein bisschen weit weg vom ende ist  )



Liegt daran, dass das noch das Sleeve vom Netzteilhersteller ist^^




de_oli schrieb:


> sonst gibts nix zu meckern



OH doch! Das KM^^

aber trotzdem ist echt geil geworden!


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## killer89 (12. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Ich habe mir längere Schrauben besorgt mit dem gleichen Gewinde und von außen durch geschraubt...
> 
> Das nächste mal mache ich es anders, da ich die Schraubenlöcher nicht ideal angezeichnet hatte...
> 
> ...


Das ist doch M 3,5 Gewinde... wo hast du die Schrauben herbekommen? Ich such da schon 1 Jahr nach (seitdem ich meinen Con plane und baue). Vllt könntest du mir ja ein paar Schrauben zukommen lassen.

MfG


----------



## STSLeon (12. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Geil! Richtig richtig geil! Glückwunsch, Gratulation und vieles andere für diesen geniale Case. Ich verneige mich in Ehrfurcht


----------



## de_oli (12. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



killer89 schrieb:


> Das ist doch M 3,5 Gewinde... wo hast du die Schrauben herbekommen? Ich such da schon 1 Jahr nach (seitdem ich meinen Con plane und baue). Vllt könntest du mir ja ein paar Schrauben zukommen lassen.
> 
> MfG




du hast ja immer was zu meckern


----------



## HolstenDose (12. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Super geiles Teil


----------



## killer89 (12. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K.*



de_oli schrieb:


> du hast ja immer was zu meckern


Wieso? Ich ärger mich nur, dass ich keine Schrauben finden konnte mit passender Größe und Gewinde und der liebe Rosstaeuscher mir ja schrauben verkaufen könnte in der Größe  da ich ja auch sonst keine Ahnung hab, wie ich mein NT richtig befestigen soll... atm hab ich Schrauben vom alten AMD-Retention-Modul genommen 

Aber nu wieder BTT ^^ 

Wie schwer war die Kiste eigentlich leer? Macht sich aber im Wohnzimmer nicht schlecht als HTPC  

MfG


----------



## Aragemus (12. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Dann kann ja der 3. Weltkrieg kommen, ich fühl mich jedenfalls sicher zu wissen das der G.E.E.K fertig ist. 

Sieht echt klasse aus und ist ein super geschriebenes Tagebuch. Five STARS!


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (12. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

*DANKE an Alle für das Lob !!!! 
*​



de_oli schrieb:


> hi
> *sabber* *habenwill* *nochmalsabber* das ist richtig gut genn und ich habe da noch eine idee  (video) kannst uns dann noch die lautstärke demonstrieren aber sonst is das ganz gut genn bis auf das der sleeve ein bisschen komisch ausssieht beim netzteil (schrumpfschlauch ein bisschen weit weg vom ende ist  )
> sonst gibts nix zu meckern
> 
> ...




Danke für den Keks.... Auch noch der gute Leibnitz...

Das Netzteil ist vom Hersteller gesleevet....ich kann da nichts für....

Das mit dem Video mach ich vielleicht noch....

Das einzigste was im Moment zu hören ist, ist ein leichtes brummen von der Pumpe....ich muss sie nochmal neu lagern...



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> OH doch! Das KM^^
> 
> aber trotzdem ist echt geil geworden!
> 
> ...



DANKE !!!

Du stehst auf geordnete Kabel was ???

Na ja, jeder hat so seine Dunklen Geheimnisse....

Wenn ich das neue Board einbaue, werden die Kabel neu geordnet....aber vergiss nicht, die Kabel liegen ja unten in der Truhe und sind von außen nicht zu sehen....nur dass ist Wichtig .... 

Allerdings gebe ich zu, dass ich im Kabel ordnen noch nie besonders gut war....



killer89 schrieb:


> Das ist doch M 3,5 Gewinde... wo hast du die Schrauben herbekommen? Ich such da schon 1 Jahr nach (seitdem ich meinen Con plane und baue). Vllt könntest du mir ja ein paar Schrauben zukommen lassen.
> 
> MfG




Das ist komisch....ich habe die Schrauben bei Praktiker bekommen...

Das sind diese hier....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe noch alle 10 Stk. da die bei mir zu kurz waren....

Du könntest die Haben....habe es ausprobiert, die passen...

Die gibt es auch länger....




killer89 schrieb:


> Wieso? Ich ärger mich nur, dass ich keine Schrauben finden konnte mit passender Größe und Gewinde und der liebe Rosstaeuscher mir ja schrauben verkaufen könnte in der Größe  da ich ja auch sonst keine Ahnung hab, wie ich mein NT richtig befestigen soll... atm hab ich Schrauben vom alten AMD-Retention-Modul genommen
> 
> Aber nu wieder BTT ^^
> 
> ...




Die Kister hat vorher so in etwa um 20 KG gewogen....


Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (12. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

*So lobe ich mir das....

Habe am Montag das Defekte Asus Board weg geschickt...

Habe am Donnerstag die Gutschrift bekommen und gleich ein neues Board bestellt...

Und heute hat der Postbote drei mal geklingelt....


**Ein Paket...was da wohl drinn ist....???
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Das ist doch was Feines oder ???*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Da kann ich bald das Update vom Innenraum machen....


Coming soon...*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## killer89 (12. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Fein, fein 
Das ist echt was Feines 

Praktiker haben wir net und das Killerhörnchen hatte die auch nich 
Wäre echt nett, wenn du mir die zukommen lassen könntest, können da ja n richtigen DEAL von machen im MP  ich brauch bloß Schrauben, die halt durch das 1 cm dicke Holz passen, also 19mm wäre wohl passend, es sei denn der Schraubenkopf zählt zu den 19mm, dann wärs m.M.n. schon ziemlich knapp oder welche Längen haste noch im "Angebot"? 

MfG


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (12. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

*So....

Noch ein paar Infos zum Mod...*


*Die Material Liste*


*Das wurde gebraucht...*



*Zum Gehäuse Bau...*



*Die Truhe....Dachbodenfund wert ca. 50 Euro*
*3x 80x50 Kieferholzplatten für Boden-Deckel-Schaltzentrale*
*1x Kantholz für den Fußboden*
*1x Kantholz für die Schaltzentrale und Deckel*
*4x Leisten zur Befestigung des Plexis*
*4x Schloss Schrauben mit Flügelmutter M6*
*ca. 140 Spax Schrauben 3,5x20 die alles zusammen halten*
*ca. 20 Spax Schrauben 4x40 für die Leisten etc*
*4x 3.5x25 Schrauben für das Netzteil*
*2x Schubladengriffe für den Deckel*
*1x Truhengriff für die Schaltzentrale*
*2x Schaniere für die Schaltzentrale
*
*3x Sprühdose Alusilber hell
*
*5x Sprühdose Matt schwarz 
*
*4x Sprühdose Grundlack*
*1x Extra große Sprühdose Klarlack*
*1x kleine Dose Hammerit schwarz*
*1x Rost Farbe von Revell für die Airbrushpistole*
*1x extra starkes Edelstahlgitter für die Lüfterabdeckungen*


*Für die Ausschmückungen*



*1x Plexiglas weiß mit 75% Lichtdurlässigkeit*
*Selbstklebende Folie für den Drucker 
*
*2x alte Grakas aus meinem Fundus*
*1x alter Festplattenkühler von Revoltec*
*Alte Radioknöpfe für die Lüftersteuerung*
*4x 5mm Led`s in grün Anschlussfertig / Ebay (10 Stk. 6,95 )
*
*10x 5mm Led`s in gelb Anschlussfertig  / Ebay
*
*3x 5mm Led`s in rot Anschlussfertig / Ebay *
*1x Druckanzeige Manometer bis 1 Bar / Ebay 1 Euro*
*1x Voltmeter / Flohmarkt 5 Euro*
*1x altes Funkgerät / Flohmarkt 10 Euro*
*Ein Stk. Kabelschutz / hatte ich noch*
*Ein alter Wasserhahn / hatte ich noch*
*4x Kill Switch Schalter / Ebay Stk. 2,95 Euro*
*Gießmasse und Buchstabenform / hatte ich noch*
*Eine Kette aus dem Baumarkt*
*Klebebuchstaben Stk. 0,99 Euro für den Schriftzug*
*1x Schlüsselschalter von Conrad 7,95 Euro
*
*1x Nuka Cola Schlüsselanhänger / Ebay 12 Euro*
*Dämmatten / hatte ich noch*
*1x Revoltek Twin Set Kaltlichtkathoden in Weiß von Revoltec*
*3x Twin Set Kaltlichtkathoden UV von Revoltec aus meinem alten Mod*
*Diverse Kabelklemmen und Kabelschuhe
*
*ca 6m Elektrokabel in schwarz*
*schwarzes Sleeves von MDPX*

*Materialkosten ca. 300 Euro....*



*Das Werkzeug*



*Bohrmaschiene*
*Akkuschrauber*
*Stichsäge*
*Kreissäge*
*Dreiecksschleifer*
*Drehmel*
*Heißklebe Pistole*
*Zangen / Abisolierzange / Schraubendreher*
*Geodreieck*
*Zirkel*
*Zollstock*
*Diverse Holz-/Metallbohrer*


*DAS habe ich Gott sei Dank NICHT gebraucht...*



*Verbandskasten*
*Notrufnummer*
*Psychiater*
*Scheidungsanwalt*
*Kredit von der Bank*


*Coming soon....*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## killer89 (13. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Geil n Schlüsselschalter is das also  so einen werd ich mir auch noch besorgen für meinen nächsten Mod oder Con (mal sehen, was es wird ) 
Aber nen normalen Taster braucht man ja trotzdem noch oder? Is ja kein Anlasser, wie beim Auto 

MfG


----------



## High-End (13. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

hmm schönes Ding die Truhe ist echt spitze geworden , mir persönlich gefallen allerdings elegante Casemods mehr, aber wie immer jedem das Seine


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (13. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*



killer89 schrieb:


> Geil n Schlüsselschalter is das also  so einen werd ich mir auch noch besorgen für meinen nächsten Mod oder Con (mal sehen, was es wird )
> Aber nen normalen Taster braucht man ja trotzdem noch oder? Is ja kein Anlasser, wie beim Auto
> 
> MfG




Einen Taster brauchst Du nicht .... das ist ein Ein-Poliger Schlüsselschalter....

Der kennt nur AN oder AUS .... also einmal kurz für 2 Sek. auf AN dann wieder auf AUS et Voila er läuft...

Es gibt aber auch richtige Schlüsseltaster, die springen wieder automatisch in den Urzustand zurück...nur die sind derzeit nicht lieferbar...

Guckst Du...
Schlüsselschalter

Schlüsseltaster

Mfg


----------



## MaStErDuKe (13. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

guckst du erster link -> 
*DER WARENKORB KONNTE NICHT ANGELEGT WERDEN*


----------



## midnight (13. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*



MaStErDuKe schrieb:


> guckst du erster link ->
> *DER WARENKORB KONNTE NICHT ANGELEGT WERDEN*



Wtf?

Ich find den Mod sehr cool, wobei ich ihn mir nicht ins Wohnzimmer stellen wollte.


Grüße aus Borkum!


----------



## killer89 (13. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Danke  noch besser, dann kann ich meinen PC starten, wie n Auto und wenns mal nicht geht, einfach überbrücken 
Das mitm ersten Link hab ich auch, ist n typisches Problem von Conrad... man kann irgendwo auf dem Artikel den Link herauskopieren.
Conrad Electronic - Europas führendes Versandhandelsunternehmen für Elektronik und Technik

MfG


----------



## skulldragon24 (13. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Sehr geil. 

Und Gigabyte rules. 

Mit 300€ Casekosten bist du ja noch günstig weggekommen.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (13. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> DANKE !!!
> 
> Du stehst auf geordnete Kabel was ???
> 
> Na ja, jeder hat so seine Dunklen Geheimnisse....



Wenn du sehen könntest, wie die Kabel bei mir auf'm Schreibtisch und rings herum liegen...
du könntest kaum eine bessere Bestätigung bekommen^^

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## derLordselbst (13. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Glückwunsch!

Ich finde es hier einen der besten Mods im Forum:

Weil dahinter eine eigene Idee steckt, die sehr schon umgesetzt würde. 

...und bei mir würde so ein Mod auch ins Wohnzimmer kommen. (sogar meine Freundin würde da nicht nein sagen   )


----------



## mr_sleeve (13. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*



killer89 schrieb:


> Danke  noch besser, dann kann ich meinen PC starten, wie n Auto und wenns mal nicht geht, einfach überbrücken
> Das mitm ersten Link hab ich auch, ist n typisches Problem von Conrad... man kann irgendwo auf dem Artikel den Link herauskopieren.
> Conrad Electronic - Europas führendes Versandhandelsunternehmen für Elektronik und Technik
> 
> MfG



wie geil ist das denn   Son "Schlüsselstarter" bau ich mir auch rein


----------



## nobbi77 (13. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Super geworden. Jetzt fehlen eigentlich nur noch Fehlzündungsgeräusche einer alten Harley beim Starten des Rechners


----------



## moe (14. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

och mann. da geht man einmal in den ferien 2 wochen arbeiten und schon verpasst man das finale. 
naja, das ergebnis hat ja zum glück nich darunter gelitten. ist echt gut geworden dein mod.


----------



## fragapple (14. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Yay, hab auch nen Schlüssel-Starter.. echt nice sowas


----------



## phenom-2 (14. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

das eine echt ausgefahlene idee aber gail da drauf muss man erst kommen


----------



## Parnshion (14. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Das nenne ich originelle Ausführung..........einfach nur noch Woowwww, hab erst jetzt die Bilder gesehen. Krass. Respekt Alter.


----------



## Gast3737 (14. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*



derLordselbst schrieb:


> Glückwunsch!
> 
> Ich finde es hier einen der_* besten Mods*_ *im Forum*:
> 
> ...


dem ist nichts hinzu zu fügen


----------



## totovo (14. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Rosstaeuscher das ist echt sowas von endgeil, ultra hübsch und zum sterben schön, dass glaubst du gar nicht!

Wo bekommt man bloß solch eine Idee her?

@ killer: brauchst du noch solche schrauben? ich hätte hier auch welche die passen! (ohne Kopf ca 2,5 cm lang!)
aber das sin die selben schrauben die auch für Festplatten passen?


----------



## killer89 (14. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Ja, das sind die Schrauben, die für Festplatten passen 
ATM nich, bin grad mit Rossi (*duck und weg*) schon in den heißen Verhandlungen, warte eig. nur noch auf seine PN ^^ wenns nich passt, komm ich auf dich zurück 

MfG


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (15. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*



derLordselbst schrieb:


> Glückwunsch!
> 
> Ich finde es hier einen der besten Mods im Forum:
> 
> ...





moe schrieb:


> och mann. da geht man einmal in den ferien 2 wochen arbeiten und schon verpasst man das finale.
> naja, das ergebnis hat ja zum glück nich darunter gelitten. ist echt gut geworden dein mod.





phenom-2 schrieb:


> das eine echt ausgefahlene idee aber gail da drauf muss man erst kommen





Parnshion schrieb:


> Das nenne ich originelle Ausführung..........einfach nur noch Woowwww, hab erst jetzt die Bilder gesehen. Krass. Respekt Alter.





RuneDRS schrieb:


> dem ist nichts hinzu zu fügen





totovo schrieb:


> Rosstaeuscher das ist echt sowas von endgeil, ultra hübsch und zum sterben schön, dass glaubst du gar nicht!
> 
> Wo bekommt man bloß solch eine Idee her?




*DANKE and Euch alle.....
*
*Bei so viel Lob werde ich ja ganz Rot....


* 


nobbi77 schrieb:


> Super geworden. Jetzt fehlen eigentlich nur noch Fehlzündungsgeräusche einer alten Harley beim Starten des Rechners




*Ne,ne....keine Harley....der hört sich an wie ein V8 Bigblock....*


So...das neue Board ist drinn...

Die Eindrücke folgen bald....musste dadurch erst mal Vista neu installieren....und das dauert...

Mfg


----------



## Nobsen (15. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Und auch hier kann ich nur sagen, hut ab   

Ist 1A geworden, so wie wir es von dir gewohnt sind.


greets 

Nobsen


----------



## schrotflinte56 (15. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

es ist eine schöne arbeit geworden
ich würde mir zwar die kiste nicht in die bude stellen aber von jeden fallout fan ist dir der neid sicher.

weiter so...

mfg


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (15. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

very n1 wobei iwi mag ich dich nich um genau zu sein hasse ich dich  du machst mich imma so neidisch weil du sowas imma so gut hinbekommst wwenn ich mir alleine deinen freze mod und jez diesen angucke hmmm unfair!!!


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (16. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

*GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR !!!!!!!!!!!!!*


*Kennt Ihr diese Momente im Leben, da ist man nur noch Müde, möchte alles am liebsten hin schmeissen und Auswandern ??????*

*So ein Tag war gestern.....*


*Ich kam gestern auf die Glorreiche Idee, ein Bios Update zu machen....*

*Weil die Bios Version auf meinem neuen Board ist F5 und aktuell ist F8......Gigabyte hat dafür auch ein sehr schönes Tool zur Verfügung...*

*Nun habe ich das bestimmt schon 20 mal gemacht und lief immer gut....*

*Bis auf gestern.....*

*Das Update ist schief gegangen und das war`s mit dem Board...lampen gingen an und das war alles...*

*Auch der Cosm. Reset Schalter den ich auf dem Board habe half nichts....*

*Also Batterie raus, die natürlich so toll unter die Heatpipe untergebracht ist, so das man sich die Finger bricht um die raus zu bekommen....*

*Und ein manuellen Reset durchgeführt....*

*Gott sei Dank, lief das Board, dank Dual Bios, wieder....*

*Jetzt kommt der Gag....nachdem wieder alles lief, habe ich CPU-z aufgerufen.....und die Bios Version ist jetzt F8 ??? statt F5 *

*Das verstehe wer will....*


*Na ja, der Prozzi läuft immerhin jetzt schon mal auf 3,65 Ghz und musst nur die Cpu Spannung auf 1,3V stellen.....*

*Ein Update zum OC bekommt Ihr auch noch...*

*Mfg*


----------



## Malkav85 (16. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Und ewig grüßt das BIOS-Tier  

Wär doch langweilig, wenn immer alles klappen würde, oder? 

Dein Mod sieht wirklich klasse aus. Mir gefallen besonders die Ideen mit den Buchstaben und dem Funkgerät. Das wirkt echt authentisch  

Freu mich schon auf dein nächstes Vorhaben


----------



## nichtraucher91 (16. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

 geil? Aberd as ist ein Grund für mich das BIOS nicht zu aktualisieren...

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (17. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Manchmal bleibt einem aber nix anderes übrig... Neue CPU´s die Supportet werden, bewsseres OC, Speicher-Timings die nun richtig ausgelesen werden und was auch immer...

Hehe, dass wärs ja dann gewesen... Naja, is halt alles nicht so einfach mit den Dingern...


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (17. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*



LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> Manchmal bleibt einem aber nix anderes übrig... Neue CPU´s die Supportet werden, bewsseres OC, Speicher-Timings die nun richtig ausgelesen werden und was auch immer...
> 
> Hehe, dass wärs ja dann gewesen... Naja, is halt alles nicht so einfach mit den Dingern...


 

So isses...

ABER das Board lebt ja noch....Dank Dual Bios....

Komisch ist, das jetzt die neueste Bios Version drauf ist und ich noch mehr Einstellmöglichkeiten habe....

Das Update hat also doch irgendwie funktioniert...

Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (17. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

*Soooooo....

Hier gibt es einen *

*Nachtrag*


*Der Grund ist die Lieferung meines neuen Boards....


Das ist es.....*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Ein Gigabyte EP45 Extrem !!!!*




*Im Gegensatz zu ASUS ist hier reichlich Zubehör dabei....*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Mal eine Draufsicht mit Wakü Anchlüssen...*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Ein Zusatz Kühler....*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Anschlüsse ohne Ende und ein Cmos Reset Schalter....
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Die Kühler montiert...*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Eingebaut und angeschlossen...
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Im Einsatz.....
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Der erste der über mein Kabelmanagment meckert (besonders nichtraucher91) wird mit diesen Wattebäuschchen beworfen.....*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

*Wichtig ist, es sind beim geschlossenen Schalt Zentrale Deckel keine Kabel zu sehen.....


Pro und Kontra des Boards.....

Pro
*

*Extreme Kühler und Wakü Anschlüsse*
*8 USB Anschlüsse*
*Dual Gigabit Lan*
*Extrem OC Bios*
*Statusanzeigen für das OC des Speichers, CPU, FSB, PCI Bus....*
*Csmo, Start und Reset Schalter beleuchtet auf dem Board*
*Volle DDR Speicherbandbreite von 667-1200 DDR2*
*OC Software Easy Tune....man kann damit alle Spannungen und Werte von Speicher, CPU und Board on the Fly verändern und Profile Speichern....
*
*Kontra
*

*Die Graka überdeckt die meisten SATA Anschlüsse*
*Die SATA Anschlüsse sind so eng bei einander das man keine SATA Kabel mit Sicherung über ein ander verwenden kann (es liegen nur solche bei ????)*
*Der zweite PCI Bus liegt gefährlich nahe am Kühler der Graka...steckt man dort eine PCI Karte rein, kann der GRAKA Lüfter kaum noch Luft ziehen....*

*Zu den OC möglichkeiten bekommt Ihr später noch Info`s


Comin soon...*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (17. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

pass ja auf das das board nich unter kühlt mit zusatzkühler und wakü  och und das sieht noch ordentlich aus guck ma in meinen pc :-O  und das mit plexi anna seite aber das gehäuse lässt es nich besser zu (war mal son 5€ case oda so hat mir ma mein dad zum ausprobieren mit modden mitgebracht) naja ne   warum gibt es solche guten boards nit mit am2+ sockel  will keinen neuen prozzi aber auch son board ich mein mein asus m4a78 pro geht aber es geht nunma auch bessa


----------



## UnnerveD (17. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Geht mir genauso - suche nen neues Board:ähnlich dem asus maximus III Formula, wegen der Farbgebung - aber für den Sockel 775 gibt es nichts vergleichbares


----------



## derLordselbst (18. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Freut mich zu sehen, dass andere sich sogar noch buntere Boards als ich kaufen.^^


----------



## tabris87 (18. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Ich find den zusatzkühler der heatpipe genial, tolles ding das!


----------



## killer89 (18. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Allerdings ohne wirklich messbaren Effekt, lass das Ding lieber weg, wenns nicht aus Gründen der Optik bleiben soll. Ansonsten schicke Bilder  und sooo schlimm ist das mit den Kabeln doch gar nich 

MfG


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (18. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*



killer89 schrieb:


> Allerdings ohne wirklich messbaren Effekt, lass das Ding lieber weg, wenns nicht aus Gründen der Optik bleiben soll. Ansonsten schicke Bilder  und sooo schlimm ist das mit den Kabeln doch gar nich
> 
> MfG


 

Na, ja hat eben doch nur optische Gründe....

Da das Board an die Wakü angeschlossen ist, wird der Kühlungseffekt nur gering bis gar nicht vorhanden sein...

Ich finde das Teil einfach Schick und sieht Brachial aus....

Mfg


----------



## tabris87 (18. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

genau sieht halt gut aus der rest ist mir zurzeit wurscht! und bei ner lüfie sind mir auch nur 2° weniger gold wert.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> *Der erste der über mein Kabelmanagment meckert (besonders nichtraucher91) wird mit diesen Wattebäuschchen beworfen.....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


​ 


Wann kommt denn dann mal die endgültige Fassung?! 
Da soll das KM ja mal ordentlich gemacht werden... 



lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (18. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> [/CENTER]
> [/LEFT]
> [/CENTER]
> 
> ...




*Es gibt tatsächlich Leute hier im Forum die betteln um Schläge....*

*"Frechdachs"*

Mfg


----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> *Es gibt tatsächlich Leute hier im Forum die betteln um Schläge....*
> 
> *"Frechdachs"*
> 
> Mfg



AUA AUA na warte du Dreckssack, das bekommst du zurück! *zurückschlag* *undnochmalschlag* 

So hätten wir das auch erledigt^^
Jetzt kümmere ich mich erst mal ums KM 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (20. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

*Soooooo....

Hier sind die Info`s zu meinem System...

*
​*Die Hardware und OC....*



*Die Hardware
*

*Mainboard: Gigabyte EP45 Extreme 
*
*CPU: Q9550 C1*
*Speicher: 4 GB OCZ Platinium DDR2 1066*
*Grafikkarte: Sapphire HD 4890 Toxic*
*Festplatte: Samsung Spitpoint T166 / 320 GB SATA II*
*DVD: LG GH22LS DVD RW
*
*Netzteil: BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 650W*
*Betriebssystem: Windows Vista64 Home Premium#*

*Die Wasserkühlung*


*Pumpe: Laing Ultra mit großem Alphacool AGB Aufsatz
*
*Radiatoren: 2x Watercool HTF3 Dual*
*CPU Kühler: Watercool Heatkiller 3.0*
*Mainboard-Kühler: Gigabyte Onboard*
*Schläuche: PVC Schlauch Glasklar 10/8*
*Anschlüsse: Schraubanschlüsse 10/8*
*Kühlflüssigkeit: FeserOne UV Gelb*
*AGB: Zern großer AGB schwarz*


*Overclocking*

*Mein Q9550 ist leider mit C1 Stepping.....die gelten im Allgemeinen nicht als besonders OC fähig.....trotzdem habe ich Ihn bis 4 GHz zum Laufen gebracht.... Da das nicht besonders Stabil ist, habe ich die BESTEN Stabilen Werte für den Dauerbetrieb gewählt.....

Meine Graka Saphire HD 4890 Toxic ist von Haus aus Übertaktet und mit einem 6 und 8 Pin Anschluss ausgestattet.....auch hier habe ich die Stabilsten Werte für den Alltagsbetrieb gewählt....
*

*Die OC Ergebnisse*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Hier mal ein paar Benchmarks....

**3DMark 03
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*3DMark 05



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3DMark 06



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vantage*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Alles in allem bin ich sehr zufrieden mit den Ergbnissen....

Sicherlich wäre auch mehr drin gewesen, das wäre aber nur was für einen Schw**z Vergleich....
*​

*Mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​


----------



## de_oli (20. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

richtig gut ich will auch sagen das KM is schon Besser ich glaub der nichtraucher macht sich hier nicht beliebt ich stell mich auf Rosstaeuscher's seite und verteidige ihn  

noch ne kurze frage von welchem game vllt auch film ist dein hintergrund ???? würd mich echt interressiern

MFG oli


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (20. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*



de_oli schrieb:


> richtig gut ich will auch sagen das KM is schon Besser ich glaub der nichtraucher macht sich hier nicht beliebt ich stell mich auf Rosstaeuscher's seite und verteidige ihn
> 
> noch ne kurze frage von welchem game vllt auch film ist dein hintergrund ???? würd mich echt interressiern
> 
> MFG oli




He,He....danke für die Verteidigung...

Das mit nichtraucher91 ist ja nur Spaß....der ärgert mich öfters....

Das Hintergrund Bild ist natürlich von Fallout .... was sonst....

Guckst Du hier...

Mfg


----------



## killer89 (20. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Is doch echt nice ^^ ich würd nur fürs Ego die 20k versuchen zu schaffen  aber die Übertaktung der Karte bzw. die Taktraten sind echt ordentlich 

MfG


----------



## High-End (23. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

hmm ja nicht schlecht (Fallout auch aber es war viel zu schnell durchzuspielen ) und ja Kabelmanagement is schon wichtig


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (23. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*



High-End schrieb:


> hmm ja nicht schlecht (Fallout auch aber es war viel zu schnell durchzuspielen ) und ja Kabelmanagement is schon wichtig


 

Fallout viel zu schnell durchzuspielen ???

Wenn Du nur dem Hauptquest gefolgt bist gebe ich Dir Recht....wenn Du Dir die ganze Welt angesehen hast brauchtest Du schon ohne DLC`s locker 60-80 Std. ....

Und das Ihr mich immer alle mit meinem Kabelmanagement ärgern müsst....

Ich kann das halt nicht so gut....
Und Ihr müsstet mal live sehen wie viele Kabel in der Truhe verlegt sind....versucht die mal vernünftig zu bändigen....wichtig ist, das Sie bei geschlossenen Deckel nicht zu sehen sind....

Ich bin jetzt deprimiert und schmeisse mich hinter den nächsten Zug...

Mfg


----------



## derLordselbst (23. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Oh, Rosstaeuscher!

Hilfe naht!

Bald kommen Fotos von meinen Kabelmanagement in mein Tagebuch. Da kannst Du dann immer darauf verweisen, wenn jemand etwas gegen die Kabelwege in deinem Mod sagt.^^


----------



## killer89 (23. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Hintern Zug is ja ok, so lange du bis zum nächsten Zug wieder weg bist ^^

Die einfachste Methode ist ja einfach Kabelbinder zu nehmen und alles zu einem Bündel zusammenzuschnüren, aber ich will mich da jetzt nicht zu sehr ausm Fenster lehnen, mein KM ist auch... naja 

MfG


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (23. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*



killer89 schrieb:


> Hintern Zug is ja ok, so lange du bis zum nächsten Zug wieder weg bist ^^
> 
> Die einfachste Methode ist ja einfach Kabelbinder zu nehmen und alles zu einem Bündel zusammenzuschnüren, aber ich will mich da jetzt nicht zu sehr ausm Fenster lehnen, mein KM ist auch... naja
> 
> MfG




Was anderes nehme ich auch nicht...

Das Problem ist, das die Kabel vom Netzteil extrem Steif sind...die sind schwer zu bändigen.....

Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (23. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*



derLordselbst schrieb:


> Oh, Rosstaeuscher!
> 
> Hilfe naht!
> 
> Bald kommen Fotos von meinen Kabelmanagement in mein Tagebuch. Da kannst Du dann immer darauf verweisen, wenn jemand etwas gegen die Kabelwege in deinem Mod sagt.^^




Du bist echt ne Wolke........

Mfg


----------



## High-End (24. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

was ich persönlich verwende um den Kabeln Herr zu werden sind diese  Kabelhalter: Aquatuning - Österreich - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Kabelhalter schwarz bis 13mm Kabelhalter schwarz bis 13mm 93130 die gibts in verschiedenen Größen und Farben und lassen sich entweder aufkleben oder mit kleinen Schrauben einfach anschrauben (die Kabelhalter gibts ansich auch in jedem Baumarkt um viel weniger Geld )
da einfach ne schöne Bahn ausdenken, die KIabelhalter aufkleben und Kabel durchziehn fertig und sieht aufgeräumter aus


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (24. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*



High-End schrieb:


> was ich persönlich verwende um den Kabeln Herr zu werden sind diese Kabelhalter: Aquatuning - Österreich - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Kabelhalter schwarz bis 13mm Kabelhalter schwarz bis 13mm 93130 die gibts in verschiedenen Größen und Farben und lassen sich entweder aufkleben oder mit kleinen Schrauben einfach anschrauben (die Kabelhalter gibts ansich auch in jedem Baumarkt um viel weniger Geld )
> da einfach ne schöne Bahn ausdenken, die KIabelhalter aufkleben und Kabel durchziehn fertig und sieht aufgeräumter aus


 

Danke...

Da hätt ich auch schon mal eher drauf kommen können.....

Mfg


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (24. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

 das is alles ordentlich müsst ihr meinen pc ma sehen da herscht wares caos und das mit NUR plexi an der seite  aber in dem case geht es einfach nich anders  dabei bin ich eigentlich jemand der das ganz gut hinbekommt und auch wert drafu lagt aber naja da muss erst nen neues her  ( das profiel bild von mir ist nicht ich betone nocheinmal NICHT aktuel )


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (30. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

*Ich glaub ich werde Irre...*

*Was habe ich nur getan ???*

*So ein Mist Mist Mist Mist Mist Mist Mist Mist......*


*Gestern war so ein Tag, da sollte man nichts mehr Anfassen, sondern am besten um 20 Uhr ist Bett gehen....*


*Aber mal der Reihe nach...*

*Nichts böses ahnend, hatte ich die Spontane, Fatale Idee doch mal meinen Compi ein zu schalten....*

*Und was passierte ???*

*NICHTS......*

*Laut Status Anzeige lädt das Board das Bios nicht....den Ärger hatte ich schon mal und ich dachte ich hätte das Problem mit dem Bios Update beseitigt....*

*Diese Illusion hielt genau eine Woche....*

*Also wieder Batterie raus und Csmos Reset....*

*Jetzt läuft es wieder....Vorerst....*

*Das Board muss also wieder raus und zurück zum Händler...schon wieder ein Defektes erwischt....*

*Das dollste ist, das dass Board derzeit wohl nicht lieferbar ist....und ich eventuell mir schon wieder ein anderes einsetzen darf....*

*Das muss ich das Sys wohl wieder neu aufsetzen....ich werde Wahnsinnig.....*


*Wenn Ihr glaubt, das dass schon alles war ????*

*Nein, nein....ich setzte noch einen drauf....*

*Dann wollte ich meinen Frust hier im Forum los werden und was ist ????*

*Die Rücktaste auf meinem Cyborg Keyboard ist defekt und nicht mehr zur Funktion zu überreden....*

*Das Dumme ist, auch die Tastatur muss zum Hersteller zurück und ich muss eine alte PS2 Tastatur vom Dachboden holen...das dauert auch wieder Wochen bis Ersatz da ist....*


*Ich war gestern so Sauer, das könnt Ihr Euch nicht vorstellen....*

*Jeden Falls ist in meinem Garten schon Vorzeitig der Herbst ausgebrochen....keine Blätter mehr auf den Bäumen und das Unkraut traut sich auch nicht mehr raus....*


*Ich bitte um Trostmails und Taschentuch Spenden....*


*Mfg*


----------



## Johnny_Rhino (30. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Naja, das mit der Taschentuchspende geht klar...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist natürlich alles sehr ärgerlich...


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (30. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

OMFG das is ma echt ******* aber kommt mir iwi bekannt vor  immer wenn ich länger als ne woche weg bin darf ich erst bios reset und dann pc neuinstalln wenns dich tröstet 
warum ist mir immer noch nen rätsel ich glaube mein PC fühlt sich dann alleingelassen und will nich erst nich mehr


----------



## ThoR65 (30. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Hi Ross,
nun hab ich mich mal durch dein Tagebuch gelesen und muss sagen: *Geile Kiste*.  
Aaaaaber: das Kabelmanagement ist ja wohl........................ (mir fehlen die Worte).
Ich (als Elektroinstallateur) hätte Rangier-und Verdrahtungskanal genommen. Das ganze lecker schwarz lackiert....... ein paar UV-LEDs in den Verdrahtungskanal ( bei Gigabyte leuchten die Steckplätze sehr gut unter UV) und gut ist.
Aber wie gesagt, saubere Arbeit.

Zu Deinen Problemen mit dem Board: Hast mal im Gigabyteforum oder bei JZ nachgefragt? Evtl. können wir Dir da ja helfen..


----------



## tabris87 (30. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Ich bekunde beileid und frage nach der adresse für die lkw lieferung taschentücher!!!!!

das mit der tastatur ist echt hard mit dem mainboard noch harder (doofes deutsch)

P.S: deinen garten möcht ich gern mal sehen!!!! kahle bäume anfang herbst und wahrscheinlich jedemeng untiefen vom abreagieren


----------



## derLordselbst (30. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Oh Rosstaeuscher!

Ich kann Dein Leid verstehen. Bei meiner alten Elmkiste hatte ich vier Mainboardwechsel, bis sie lief, nachdem das erste (ein geschenktes) verreckte. Dazu musste ich immer schlechtere einbauen, weil der Sockel 939 bereits von AM2 abgelöst worden war.

Das Positive ist, dass Du nicht durch dein eigenes Handeln Geld verbrannt hast, sondern einfach für dieses Jahrzehnt das PC-Pech geballt aber reklamierbar abarbeitest.

Ich erinnnere mich noch gut an das Gefühl, als ob ich schon länger nicht die Zähne geputzt hatte, als ich *NACH* der Montage eine Patronentretlagers in ein 2000,- Euro Rennrad in der Anleitung gelesen habe, dass man es nur handfest anziehen darf, wenn man das Gewinde und damit den teuren Alu-Rahmen nicht beschädigen will. Ich hatte es so fest angezogen, dass die Kettenlinie sich verändert hat...

Angesichts deiner Gefühlslage würde ich mich am besten unter die Dusche stellen. Dann wird der Schnodder und die Tränen mit abgewaschen und nach ein paar Stunden kommst du auf andere Gedanken (wo ist meine Haut geblieben? Kann Wasser wirklich so weh tun?)

Oder wirklich mal kurz ins Innere horchen, ob man nicht auch nach dieser PC-Katastrophe ein schönes, ausgefülltes Restleben führen kann.^^


P.S.: Tut mir übrigens leid, dass immer noch auf deinem Kabelmanagement herumgehakt wird. Mein bunter Strauß an nicht fixierten Kabeln hat anscheinend eher zur Sprachlosigkeit geführt.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (30. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*



Johnny_Rhino schrieb:


> Naja, das mit der Taschentuchspende geht klar...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Danke für die Taschentücher....

Die Menge reicht gerade um mich zu trösten...




ThoR65 schrieb:


> Hi Ross,
> nun hab ich mich mal durch dein Tagebuch gelesen und muss sagen: *Geile Kiste*.
> Aaaaaber: das Kabelmanagement ist ja wohl........................ (mir fehlen die Worte).
> Ich (als Elektroinstallateur) hätte Rangier-und Verdrahtungskanal genommen. Das ganze lecker schwarz lackiert....... ein paar UV-LEDs in den Verdrahtungskanal ( bei Gigabyte leuchten die Steckplätze sehr gut unter UV) und gut ist.
> ...


 

Danke für`s Lob und die Kritik....

Zu meinen Kabeln sage ich jetzt nichts mehr...sie sind nicht zu sehen und BASTA..

Der Fehler trat bei diesem Board jetzt schon zum dritten mal in 10 Tagen auf....Durch ein Bios Update, dachte ich wäre das Problem im Griff...aber zu früh gefreut...

Dazu kommt, das es ein RMA Board ist....das wusste ich vorher nicht und habe dafür auch eine nachträgliche Gutschrift bekommen, da es ein Versehen war....




derLordselbst schrieb:


> Oh Rosstaeuscher!
> 
> Ich kann Dein Leid verstehen. Bei meiner alten Elmkiste hatte ich vier Mainboardwechsel, bis sie lief, nachdem das erste (ein geschenktes) verreckte. Dazu musste ich immer schlechtere einbauen, weil der Sockel 939 bereits von AM2 abgelöst worden war.
> 
> ...


 

Einer der mich versteht.....sind wir Seelenverwandt ????


*Zum Stand der Dinge....das Board ist leider End of Life....Ersatzlieferung ausgeschlossen....*

*Das Board gibt es nur noch mit DDR3 Speicher....*

*Also für mich der Supergau...Board einschicken und auf Gutschrift warten....in der Zeit keinen Compi zu Hause....*


*Ich brauche mal ein paar Kreative Vorschläge für ein Ersatzboard....*

*Nach dem Desaster mit dem ASUS P5Q Turbo und diesem Gigabyte EP45 Extreme....weis ich nicht was ich nehmen soll....*

*Das Board darf zwischen 150-170 Euro durchaus kosten oder weniger....bin aber an Amazon und Amazon Marktplace gebunden, da ich die Gutschrift aufs Amazon Konto bekomme.....*

*Wichtig !!!....es muss DDR2 !!! unterstützen....und gut für OC sein...optisch soll es auch etwas hermachen.....*

*Wegen dem DDR2 Speicher wird die Luft bei den noch lieferbaren Boards langsam Dünn....*

*Mfg*


----------



## Celina'sPapa (30. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Oh mein Gott, du armer Tropf  Das Schicksal meints nun wahrlich nicht sehr gut mit dir. Ich bitte um Auskunft, wo sich das Kondolenzbuch für von dir geschrottete Hardware befindet. 

Für dein Mobo-Problem habe ich leider auch nur 2 Boards gefunden, die vielleicht deinen Ansprüchen genügen könnten.


----------



## STSLeon (30. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Du bist echt eine arme Sau, du hast mein vollstes Mitleid. Zumindest würden die zwei Boards optisch gut passen. 

@ derLordselbst: Darum ist mein Rennrad aus Titan.


----------



## Johnny_Rhino (30. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Hmm, ich weiß nicht ob du dir nochmal ein Asus antun würdest, aber wie wärs denn mit dem Maximus 2 Formula, ist so das Gegenstück zum EP45-Extreme.
Ansonsten evtl. ein Biostar T-Power I45, von dem liest man im Forum auch viel Gutes.
Sonst fällt mir außer DFI nicht mehr viel ein.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (30. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Mein Beileid! du hast es anscheinend nicht so mit Mainboards...

Aber sieh es doch mal so... *schon einmal fünf Schritte zurück geh* 
Dann kannst du dich noch mal ans KM machen
*duck und gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz weit wech*

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (30. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Mein Beileid! du hast es anscheinend nicht so mit Mainboards...
> 
> Aber sieh es doch mal so... *schon einmal fünf Schritte zurück geh*
> Dann kannst du dich noch mal ans KM machen
> ...




Na warte....

Dich kriege ich "ins-Auto-spring"....

Ich werde mir auch gaaaannnnnzzzzz große Mühe geben....

*Oder ich mach keine Innenraum Fotos mehr....*

Hatte ich schon erwähnt, das ich demnächst nach Genthin muss ??? Da könnte ich doch mal einen zwischen Stopp in Magdeburg machen .... *Baseballschläger such....*

Mfg


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (30. September 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Ich hätte da auch noch ne Idee für ein Board^^!
Aber erstmal Mitleid wegen dem Board so gings mir auch mal und so gehts mir grad mit meiner TV Karte!
Naja aber was hälst du vom MSI P45 Platinum sieht echt klasse aus, kann gut oc soll bis FSB 700 mal gelaufen sein und jetzt kommt das beste es unterstützt DDR2^^
Achso der Preis ja liegt so bei 120€ also nicht so wirklich sehr hoch!
MFG


----------



## hirschi-94 (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

so da hätt ich mal ne idee fürn Board 
vlt ein *Asus Maximus II Formula* glaub so um die 130 euros
macht optisch auf jeden Fall was...

_________________________________________________________


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Danke für die Anteilnahme und die Vorschläge....

Hier ist mal meine Auswahlliste....

ASUS (man kann es ja noch einmal probieren....)
http://www.amazon.de/Maximus-II-For...TF8&coliid=I2AGGUG397G67T&colid=1PTSZE2U7CYM4

MSI
MSI P45 Platinum Socket 775 FSB1600 ATX: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

EVGA
EVGA Mainboards Sockel 775 Mainboard nForce 780i SLI: Amazon.de: Elektronik

nForce 780i SLI 775 A1 - Mainboard - ATX: Amazon.de: Elektronik

DFI
DFI Mainboards Sockel 775 Mainboard LANPARTY DK: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Bei EVGA komme ich nicht dahinter, was der Unterschied zwischen den Boards ist...SLI brauche ich bei einer ATI Karte nicht....eher Crossfire, aber ich bezweifel doch, das ich mir 2 Grakas ist Gehäuse stecke....

Das Msi ist unschlagbar günstig und soll auch gut zum OC geeignet sein...

Das ASUS sieht klar am Besten aus....aber brauche ich so viel Board ??? Mein Q9550 ist C1 Stepping und geht eh nicht über 3,9Ghz...

Bei DFI soll es immer wieder kompabilitätsprobleme mit dem Ram geben....

Ich bin an Amazon/Amazon Marktplace gebunden, weil darüber die Gutschrift läuft....und an DDR2 Support...

Wie ist Eure Meinung ???


----------



## Celina'sPapa (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Ach komm, mach Nägel mit Köpfen! Nimm alle, dann hast du immer Ersatz, wenn mal eins die Hufe hoch macht.

Jetzt mal im Ernst.

Das MSI wäre mir persönlich zu bunt, aber  bei den anderen finde ich momentan nichts Kritisierenswertes


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

nimm das asus würd ich sagen das soll ja echt hammer geil sein was ich so gelesen hab aber ich bin echt der meinung das im großen und ganzen asus auch die beste quali hat ich hatte mit asus boards noch nie probleme


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Ich würde sagen nimm das MSi der Preis ist einfach unschlagbar und das Board ist auch super hab es selber verbaut! Allein schon was an zubehör dabei ist, ist nicht von schlechten Eltern!
MFG


----------



## burnout150 (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Würd auch das MSI nehmen.

Das Asus ist zu teuer zumal der Sockel stirbt.


----------



## schrotflinte56 (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

das asus ist einfach goil...
und das msi ist vernünftig.

kopf oder herz? das ist hier die frage!

mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

*Hier kommt die Auflösung meiner Vorläufigen Boardwahl....
*​*
Der Titel Lautet:
*
*Alle Guten Dinge sind Drei....oder ein Funktionstüchtiges Board für Rosstäuscher.....gibt es das ???

*
*Hier mal ein Bild für Spekulationen.....

Habt Ihr so was schon mal gesehen.....???


*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
Um welches Board handelt es sich wohl ???


Mfg

*​


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Um ein MSI-Board.


----------



## Celina'sPapa (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Könnte ein MSI X48C Platinum sein 
*
*

*
*


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*



Celina'sPapa schrieb:


> Könnte ein MSI X48C Platinum sein
> *
> *
> 
> ...







Hier ist der Keks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich habe aber nur Probs mit dem Board.....


Mfg


----------



## Celina'sPapa (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Inwiefern? Wegen den unterstützten Speicherarten?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*



Celina'sPapa schrieb:


> Inwiefern? Wegen den unterstützten Speicherarten?




Nein....

Mein Speicher und mein Prozzi sind richtig erkannt worden....

Der Speicher läuft aber trotzdem nur mit 800Mhz, obwohl 1066 angezeigt werden....

Ich habe mich schon ans MSI Forum Gewand, die meinten vielleicht hilft ein Bios Update....

Das viel gravierendere Problem ist die Leistung des Compi`s


Das kommt aktuell beim Benchen ohne OC der CPU raus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das war vorher:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles wird aber richtig erkannt...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wieso bricht meine Graka so massiv ein....vor allen der Prozzi scheint nur die Hälfte seiner Leistung zu haben....

Ohne OC des Prozzis hatte ich vor dem Bordwechsel so ca. 15.500 Punkte....wie die Vergleich Systeme....

Eine Antwort im MSI Forum habe ich bisher nicht erhalten bis auf die Nachfrage nach meinem Netzteil...

Hat jemand irgend eine Idee ???

Ich bezweifle das ein Bios Update das Problem beheben kann...

Mfg​


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

hmm mit dem speicher is bei mir auch so aber ihc habe mushkin ram und nen asus board ich habe da auch noch keine abhilfe gefunden  aber wende dich soch einfach mal an den MSI support


----------



## UnnerveD (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Manchmal helfen auch die neuesten Intel Chipsatztreiber - war zumindest bei mir ganz hilfreich.

mfG

Edit: Kann es sein, dass der Quad sich vielleicht während des Benchmarks via Speedstep runtertaktet? - Mal testweise im BIOS abstellen..


----------



## Stingray93 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Ich würde auf jedenfall mal ein Bios Update machen!
Bei meinem Asus war es so...das das alte Bios zwar den Phenom II 955 unterstützte....aber nicht alles aus ihm raus holte!
Nach einem Bios Update hatte ich z.B. knappe 4000 Punkte mehr im 06er.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Es kann eigentlich nur am Bios liegen...

Ich habe alle Einstellmöglichkeiten durch...

Alle Treiber incl. Chipsatztreiber sind auf dem aktuellen Stand....Selbst Vista 64 hat SP2....

Das Dumme ist, das nach dem Bios den ich auf meinem Board drauf habe schon 12 !!! Bios Updates gibt...

Allerdings alles BETA Bios....seit 2008 gibt es für das Board kein Offizielles Bios von MSI.....das heißt, ich müste das Bios suchen gehen, steht nämlich nicht auf der MSI Seite zur Verfügung, und mit USB flashen....

Die Beta Bios muss ich mir übers MSI Forum raus suchen....

Alles sehr umständlich....ich glaube das Brett fliegt wieder raus....weil es ist ja auch nicht gesagt, das mein Speicher nach dem Update auch korrekt läuft...

Mfg


----------



## Stingray93 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Es kann eigentlich nur am Bios liegen...
> 
> Ich habe alle Einstellmöglichkeiten durch...
> 
> ...


Also mir wäre es ein versuch Wert 
Habe zurzeit auch ein Beta Bios drauf.... und funktioniert 1A.


----------



## Rizzard (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Hatte bei meinem P35-DS3 damals auch das neueste Beta Bios drauf und lief ohne Probs. Da kam danach auch nie wieder ne normale Version raus.


----------



## Sawe (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> *Ich glaub ich werde Irre...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe mir dienen Mod angesehn und muss sagen, (ich liebe Fallout1&2, der dritte Teil ist einfach ein Witz) es ist ein exzellentes Mod geworden, Hut ab (ein paar Kollegen haben es ebenfalls gesehn und waren ziemlich beeindruckt).

Eine Sache hat mich aber ueberredet hier reinzuschreiben. Ich verstehe nicht wieso du ein BIOS Update umbedingt machen musst?? Ich wuerde es nur dan empfehlen, wenn es noetig ist (stabilitaets Probleme, Kompatibilitaet usw.). Du bist aus meiner Sicht mehr oder weniger selber Schuld, was das Mainboard betrifft.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*



Sawe schrieb:


> Ich habe mir dienen Mod angesehn und muss sagen, (ich liebe Fallout1&2, der dritte Teil ist einfach ein Witz) es ist ein exzellentes Mod geworden, Hut ab (ein paar Kollegen haben es ebenfalls gesehn und waren ziemlich beeindruckt).
> 
> Eine Sache hat mich aber ueberredet hier reinzuschreiben. Ich verstehe nicht wieso du ein BIOS Update umbedingt machen musst?? Ich wuerde es nur dan empfehlen, wenn es noetig ist (stabilitaets Probleme, Kompatibilitaet usw.). Du bist aus meiner Sicht mehr oder weniger selber Schuld, was das Mainboard betrifft.


 

Danke für das Lob für den Mod....aber Schuld bin ich nicht...ne,ne,ne,ne,ne.....

Auf welches Board beziehst Du Dich ???

Ich mache nur Bios Updates, wenn es nötig ist.....

Wenn ich ein neues Board bekomme, schaue ich mir erst mal das Bios an....wenn ich feststelle, das das alt ist, spiele ich das Neueste drauf....und dann kümmere ich mich nicht mehr darum, außer ich plane neue Hardware (Prozzi) ein zu bauen....dann flashe ich erneut auf das neueste....

*Das EP45 Extrem startete nach einem Tag mit dem Werksbios F5 nicht, das Bios wurde nicht geladen und ein Csmos Reset war nötig*...die Probleme begannen also schon *VOR dem Bios Update. *

Ich habe also ein Bios Update gemacht um Abhilfe zu schaffen....

Beim ersten mal ist was schief gegangen und beim zweiten mal lief es ohne Probs ..... erstmal.....dann ging es wieder von vorne los, das dass Bios einfach nicht geladen wurde und wieder ein Bios reset nötig war....das Board was ich bekommen hatte war aber schon mal in der RMA....ich vermute mal deswegen....

Da MSI Board was ich jetzt drinn habe erkennt zwar meinen Prozzi, unterstützt Ihn aber nicht richtig....das gleich gilt für meinen Speicher....beide sind aber auf der Kompabilitätsliste drauf.....

Statt 17.500 Punkte in 3DMark06 ohne OC habe ich jetzt nur noch 9.600 !!!!  ..... das gleiche spiel bei Vantage etc.....

Vorallen der CPU Score ist um 60% eingebrochen....und zieht logischer Weise die Graka mit.....

Da ist ein Bios Update dringend nötig....nur MSI bietet kein Offizielles nach dem Werksbios von Juni 2008 mehr an....

Was soll ich also Falsch gemacht haben ????

Mfg


----------



## Rizzard (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Vorallen der CPU Score ist um 60% eingebrochen....und zieht logischer Weise die Graka mit.....
> 
> Da ist ein Bios Update dringend nötig....nur MSI bietet kein Offizielles nach dem Werksbios von Juni 2008 mehr an....
> 
> ...



Läuft bei dir Prime überhaupt stabil?
Hast du die fehlenden 60% nur bei übertakteter CPU, oder auch beim Standardtakt?


----------



## MaStErDuKe (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Läuft bei dir Prime überhaupt stabil?
> Hast du die fehlenden 60% nur bei übertakteter CPU, oder auch beim Standardtakt?




er hat doch nu schon 2 mal geschrieben das beide Werte "ohne OC" waren ... somit fehlen ihm die 60% beim Standarttakt und *nicht* im vergleich von standart zu oc


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Läuft bei dir Prime überhaupt stabil?
> Hast du die fehlenden 60% nur bei übertakteter CPU, oder auch beim Standardtakt?


 


MaStErDuKe schrieb:


> er hat doch nu schon 2 mal geschrieben das beide Werte "ohne OC" waren ... somit fehlen ihm die 60% beim Standarttakt und *nicht* im vergleich von standart zu oc


 

Das Sys läuft 100% Stabil....besteht alle Belastungstests....Cpuz und GPU-Z zeigen alle Werte korrekt an....

Nur wie schon im Bios zu sehen und in CPU-Z läuft mein Speicher nur als DDR2 800.....der Prozzi wird mit dem korrekten Werten angezeigt...

Er bringt nur die Leistung nicht, so als ob nur die hälfte an Datendurchsatz ist oder 2 Kerne abgeschaltet werden....sind aber alle 4 Kerne present....

Sowas habe ich noch nie gesehen...im MSI Forum empfielt man mir dringend ein Bios Update zu machen...ob es die Probs behebt, kann mir keiner versprechen....nur das Bios Tool von MSI und das vom Forum funktioniert nicht....muss erst umständlich mit mehren DOS Programmen einen USB Stick fertig machen....

Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Hier mal die Bilder vom Sys vorher und jetzt....

Alles wird scheinbar richtig erkannt....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So war das Ergebnis mit OC der Cpu vor Boardtausch...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sieht es jetzt aus....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg​


----------



## cami (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Ich an deiner Stelle würde das Board so schnell als möglich zurück schicken. Entweder ist das Bios total durch oder das hat sonst irgend ein defekt..

Was ich dir für Sockel 775 empfehlen könnte, ist das Asus Maximus II Formula. Das hatte ich bis vor kurzem und ich war total zufrieden! (Gepaart mit einem Intel Core 2 Duo e8400, welcher ich problemlos auf 4.25 Ghz übertaktete.)


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*



cami schrieb:


> Ich an deiner Stelle würde das Board so schnell als möglich zurück schicken. Entweder ist das Bios total durch oder das hat sonst irgend ein defekt..
> 
> Was ich dir für Sockel 775 empfehlen könnte, ist das Asus Maximus II Formula. Das hatte ich bis vor kurzem und ich war total zufrieden! (Gepaart mit einem Intel Core 2 Duo e8400, welcher ich problemlos auf 4.25 Ghz übertaktete.)




Das Board fliegt auch wieder raus....Dein Vorschlag ist in der Engeren Auswahl....

Also entweder:



Asus Maximus II Formular
Gigabyte GA-X48-DS5
Asus P5Q Deluxe
Mfg


----------



## cami (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Naja.. von denen kannst wohl wirklich nehmen, was dir gefällt oder was optisch reinpasst.. Mit Asus habe ich bis jetzt immer gute Erfahrungen gemacht. 
Mit Gigabyte leider nicht. War bei mir das EX38 DS5 ( nicht X48) welches nach 6 Monate den Geist aufgab. Seidher bin ich von Gigabyte bisschen ferngeblieben, da ich mit Asus wirklich nur positive Erfahrungen gemacht habe.

Eine Alternative wäre das Klassische Flaschendrehen^^

Druckst von jedem Board ein Foto aus, legst es auf den Boden und schaust auf welches der Flaschenhals zeigt.. so hättest du auf jeden Fall ne entscheidung


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*



cami schrieb:


> Naja.. von denen kannst wohl wirklich nehmen, was dir gefällt oder was optisch reinpasst.. Mit Asus habe ich bis jetzt immer gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
> Mit Gigabyte leider nicht. War bei mir das EX38 DS5 ( nicht X48) welches nach 6 Monate den Geist aufgab. Seidher bin ich von Gigabyte bisschen ferngeblieben, da ich mit Asus wirklich nur positive Erfahrungen gemacht habe.
> 
> Eine Alternative wäre das Klassische Flaschendrehen^^
> ...




Bei mir ist es gerade umgekehrt....ich hatte vorher ein P35-DS4 ...das beste Board was ich bisher hatte und das X48 ist ja so eine Art Nachfolger....hat den Vorteil 2 Vollwertige PCI-E Slots....obwohl ich habe ja bisher kein Crossfire benutzt....

Das Drama mit den Boards hat ja mit einem Asus P5Q Pro Turbo angefangen....

Obwohl, ich hatte früher schon Asus Boards zu Zeiten des Sockel 939...war immer sehr zu Frieden...

Das Asus MIIF sieht brachial gut aus....das Deluxe ist glaub ich gestorben....

Preise.....130 Deluxe...150 Formular...169 X48.....der Preis für das Formular ist natürlich heiß.....und das X48 kostet auch nicht viel mehr....

Mal drüber schlafen....


Das MSI hatte ich aus zwei Gründen genommen...es unterstützt DDR2 und DDR3 Speicher, ist ein X48 und kostete nur 109 Euro !!!!

Jetzt weiß ich auch warum es so billig ist....ist ein Ladenhüter....bei den Probs....

Danke für Deinen Tipp...

Mfg


----------



## Rizzard (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Das Drama mit den Boards hat ja mit einem Asus P5Q Pro Turbo angefangen....
> 
> Mfg



Nun ich habe mit diesem Board wiederum keinerlei Probleme. Bin sogar richtig überzeugt davon. Wobei ich dir jederzeit auch ein Gigabyte ans Herz legen würde. Die haben mir auch immer treue Dienste erwiesen


----------



## Malkav85 (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Boards, welche 2 verschiedene Ram Arten anbieten, sind immer Crap. Das musste ich leider schon 2 mal feststellen. Daher lass ich die Finger davon.


----------



## Sawe (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Danke für das Lob für den Mod....aber Schuld bin ich nicht...ne,ne,ne,ne,ne.....
> 
> Auf welches Board beziehst Du Dich ???
> 
> ...



Ich habe das letzte Mainboard gemeint. Genau das: "Wenn ich ein neues Board bekomme, schaue ich mir erst mal das Bios an....wenn ich feststelle, das das alt ist, spiele ich das Neueste drauf...."

Wieso?? Du baust ein ganz neues Board rein, alles funktioniert, wieso ein BIOS Update? Unnoetig. Es kann nur schief gehen.



PS: das mit deinem alten Board kann ich vollkommen nachvollziehen. Ich habe auch geschrieben, dass es notwendig wird, falls unstabilitaets oder Kompatibilitaetsprobleme auftreten.


----------



## STSLeon (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Das stimmt nicht. Selbst wenn man ein neues Board kauft, kann die Biosversion veraltet sein. Habe bei meinem MB das auch gemerkt. F4 war aktuell, eingespielt war F2 oder sowas. Und das war definitiv panne, weil erst ab dem F4 die neuen PII unterstützt worden sind, die damals schon 3 Monate im Handel waren. 

Wäre für das MIIF. Wenn du da keine Montagsproduktion erwischst, dann ist alles kein Thema


----------



## OsiRis (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

sehr schön ^^


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Boards, welche 2 verschiedene Ram Arten anbieten, sind immer Crap. Das musste ich leider schon 2 mal feststellen. Daher lass ich die Finger davon.


 
Jetzt streu doch nicht noch Salz in die Wunde....




Sawe schrieb:


> Ich habe das letzte Mainboard gemeint. Genau das: "Wenn ich ein neues Board bekomme, schaue ich mir erst mal das Bios an....wenn ich feststelle, das das alt ist, spiele ich das Neueste drauf...."
> 
> Wieso?? Du baust ein ganz neues Board rein, alles funktioniert, wieso ein BIOS Update? Unnoetig. Es kann nur schief gehen.
> 
> ...


 
Irgendwie reden wir an einander vorbei.....




STSLeon schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht. Selbst wenn man ein neues Board kauft, kann die Biosversion veraltet sein. Habe bei meinem MB das auch gemerkt. F4 war aktuell, eingespielt war F2 oder sowas. Und das war definitiv panne, weil erst ab dem F4 die neuen PII unterstützt worden sind, die damals schon 3 Monate im Handel waren.
> 
> Wäre für das MIIF. Wenn du da keine Montagsproduktion erwischst, dann ist alles kein Thema


 

Mustest Du das mit dem Montagsmodell erwähnen ???

Bei meinem Glück im Moment bekomme ich das.....

Ich habe momentan den Eindruck, das ein Rundschreiben an alle Shop`s gegangen ist mit dem Inhalt "Der Rossi bastelt so gerne...schickt Ihm das Montagsmodell, vielleicht bekommt er es ja zum Laufen...."

Mfg


----------



## nichtraucher91 (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Ich habe momentan den Eindruck, das ein Rundschreiben an alle Shop`s gegangen ist mit dem Inhalt "Der Rossi bastelt so gerne...schickt Ihm das Montagsmodell, vielleicht bekommt er es ja zum Laufen...."
> 
> Mfg




Wie geil! Noch jemand, der denkt, dass die Welt gegen ihn kämpft 


Wir beide gegen die Welt! aber nur wenn du deine Hausaufgaben gemacht hast
*schon mal weg lauf*

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## STSLeon (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Jap gegen unseren Rosstaeuscher und den Lordselbst haben sich alle Hardwarehersteller der Welt verschworen, insbesondere Asus. Einfach die Plattform wechseln, mit AM3 gibts keine Probleme, da ist die Welt noch heile


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Wie geil! Noch jemand, der denkt, dass die Welt gegen ihn kämpft
> 
> 
> Wir beide gegen die Welt! aber nur wenn du deine Hausaufgaben gemacht hast
> ...





STSLeon schrieb:


> Jap gegen unseren Rosstaeuscher und den Lordselbst haben sich alle Hardwarehersteller der Welt verschworen, insbesondere Asus. Einfach die Plattform wechseln, mit AM3 gibts keine Probleme, da ist die Welt noch heile




Ihr seid mir ja welche....

Wenn ich die Kohle hätte....dann würde ich vielleicht wechseln....macht aber von der Leistung nicht viel Sinn...

Deshalb ja der Umstieg von meinem alten P35 auf ein neueres Board....sozusagen die letzte Ausbaustufe.....

Momentan wird meine nächstes Sys ein AM3.....oder was AMD sonst so bringt.....die aktuelle Leistung gefällt mir wieder....

Das Passiert aber frühestens im Frühjahr nächstes Jahr....

Im Moment kämpfe ich noch...

ASUS Maximus II Formular

oder 

Gigabyte X48-DS5 oder DQ6...kosten beide das gleiche...

Wobei die Gigabyte Boards wohl so langsam End of Life sind....werden nicht mehr viel angeboten....

Mfg


----------



## derLordselbst (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

In meinen Fall, wo ich zwei Grafikkarten bestellt habe, deren Herstellerkennzeichnung gewechselt hat und die ich anschließend trotzdem zerlegt und auf gut Glück mit einem beinahe passenden Wasserkühler bestücken wollte, muss man die Verschwörung eher irgendwo unter meiner Schädeldecke suchen.^^


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Soo....

Rücksendeformular für das MSI Murks Board erhalten....das fliegt raus....

Gutschrift über das Gigagbyte Board ist auch gekommen...

*Board NR. 4 !!!! Ist bestellt.....*

*Bitte Daumen drücken.....das ich mal ein heiles erwische....*

Mfg


----------



## Stingray93 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Und und und? welches hast genommen?  
Ich hoffe doch das Asus 
Ein Kumpel von mir hate das DQ6...totaler scheiß...jedenfalls in sachen OC.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Wenn alles glatt geht ist es am Wochenende da...

Vielleicht auch keins von beiden....

Ich konnte doch nicht wiederstehen, wo ich es gesehen habe....

Ein bischen Spannung muss sein....

Mfg


----------



## Rizzard (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Ich hätte mich wohl für das X48-DS5 entschieden.

Bin aber auch gespannt ob du evtl. in meinen Verein gewechselt bist


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

*Ist das nicht ein schöner Tag ???*

*Denn es klingelte an der Haustür.....


Da stand jemand in gelb/blau gekleidet, der hatte was für mich.....

**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




**Was ist da wohl drin....???

**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​*

So viel Nervennahrung ???.....Woher kennen die mich und meine Probleme ???

Hat sich das schon im WWW herumgesprochen ???

Jetzt fange ich schon wieder an mir Sorgen zu machen.....

Nicht, das ich das Duell gegen derLordselbst noch verliere..... und ich die Pannenkrone erhalte.....

Coming soon....
*


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Ist wohl wieder ein Rundschreiben rausgegangen.


----------



## midnight (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

What the...?!

so far


----------



## cami (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Mhm.. Gummibäre.. lecker 
Du machst es aber wirklich spannend..  
Welches Board hast du nun?


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Das Harribo Crosshair III.


----------



## Ibatz! (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Schade das nicht alles läuft wie es soll...
Dein Tagebuchgefällt mir nämlich sehr gut und ich würd dir zum Ende hin keine weiteren Pannen wünschen!


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*



Fadi schrieb:


> Das Harribo Crosshair III.




HA,HA,HA.....

Der war gut.....


So......

Ich fahre mit meinem Sohn jetzt einkaufen und bringe eine Menge Kekse mit....

Die Mama ist arbeiten.....

Wie heißt es so schön ??? "Hauptsache ich bin gesund und meine Frau hat Arbeit...."


Hier ein Bild für`s neugierige Publikum




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jeder der mir sagen kann um welches Board es sich hier handelt bekommt einen Keks....


Ich denke das ist wirklich nicht schwer zu erraten....

Coming soon....​


----------



## nobbi77 (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Das ist es!
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Mainboards - Intel - Sockel 775 - Asus Maximus II Formula

Und jetzt will ich nen Keks!


----------



## cami (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Hehe.. gute Wahl!

Das Board ist wirklich hammer.. viel Spass!


----------



## nichtraucher91 (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*



Fadi schrieb:


> Ist wohl wieder ein Rundschreiben rausgegangen.



Vom Lord selbst versand 

@Rosstaeuscher

Nett 

Wann triffst du dicht mit dem Lord zum gemeinsamen Hausaufgaben machen?!

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Rizzard (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Na bin mal gespannt was du mit dem ASUS so anstellen wirst.


----------



## derLordselbst (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Wann triffst du dicht mit dem Lord zum gemeinsamen Hausaufgaben machen?!



Das sind über 190 Kilometer zwischen uns!

Was meinst Du, was auf der Strecke alles kaputt gehen kann.^^


----------



## Gast20141208 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Das könnte der Anfang von einem Witz werden.

Treffen sich ein Einrad und eine Havarie...


----------



## Stingray93 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Gute Wahl 
Und ich wusste es doch


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

*Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren....*

*Demnächst in diesem Theater....*


*"Die Unendliche Geschichte Teil IV"*
*Von einem der Auszog, ein neues Mainboard sein eigen nennen zu wollen.*​ 

*Es werden alle gestellen und noch nicht gestellten Fragen beantwortet.....*​ 


*Die da sind:*

*Hat er nun das ASUS Maximus II Formula......???*​
*In das Board heile ???*​
*Hat er aufgegeben und seinen Computer spontan bei Ebay eingesetzt ???*​
*Hat er das G.E.E.K. gar zu Brennholz verarbeitet ???*​
*Ist er in eine Nervenheilanstallt eingeliefert worden oder hat seine Psyche die Belastung ausgehalten ???*​
*Gewinnt derLordselbst und Rossi erhält die Pannenkrone ???*​
*ODER gibt es ein unerwartetes Happy End ???*​

*In den Hauptrollen:*​
*Rosstaeuscher - ALS verzweifelter Schrauber nahe dem Nervenzusammenbruch...*
*Ein Q9550*
*Eine Saphire HD 4890 Toxic*
*4 GB OCZ Platinium Speicher*
*Verpassen sie nicht dieses Theaterstück....*

*Der Vorhang öffnet sich in Kürze....*


----------



## NCphalon (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

es heißt FORMULA un net FORMULAR!!!!!

aber sonst gut xD


----------



## fac3l3ss (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Cool


----------



## midnight (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Was kostet die Vorstellung?^^
Man darf gespannt sein

so far


----------



## schrotflinte56 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

goil, noch rechtzeitig ins kino gekommen, laufen noch trailer.
und popcorn am start

mfg


----------



## Rizzard (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Wann ist denn die Vorstellung. Kann man da auch Karten reservieren?

Ich hoffe doch das wird ne Ü18 Vorstellung

Ich geb dir mal den Segen das dem Pech ein Ende gesetzt wird und sage schöne Ergebnisse vorraus^^


----------



## derLordselbst (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Bevor Du alles bei Ebay verscherbelst:

Ich könnte noch eine coole, zwangsbelüftete Wäschetruhe gebrauchen!


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

*Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,*

*ich freue mich das Sie so zahlreich erschienen sind !*

*Ich hoffe Sie sind gut versorgt mit Poppcorn und Getränken ???*

*Noch ein Hinweis: *
*Einige Scenen und Sätze könnten für empfindliche Personen nicht geeignet sein. Eltern haften für Ihre Kinder.*


*Nun denn....Vorhang auf !!!*


*"Die Unendliche Geschichte Teil IV"*​ 


*Tag 1 !!!*​ 
*Scene 1 - Rückblende !!!*​ 

*Es begab sich am Samstag, 17.10.2009 so gegen 10 Uhr.....*​ 

*Ich saß gerade gemütlich am Frühstückstisch und genoss meinen Kaffee....*​ 
*Ich hatte seit längeren mal wieder am Samstag frei, meine Frau ist arbeiten und meine Sohn schaute gerade Kinderstunde im Fernsehen, da wurde ich aus meine Wohlverdienten Ruhe gerissen.....*​ 
*Es klingelte Sturm an der Haustür...*​ 
*Mürrisch, in meiner Ruhe gestört, ging ich an die Haustür, wogleich sich meine Miene auch schon erhellte...*​ 
*Da stand ein Blau/Gelb gekleideter Herr und sang "Tari Tara die Post ist da...!!!"*​ 
*Ein Paket für mich ???*​ 
*Der Absender ist HOH....sollte es Wahr sein ???*​ 
*Meine Stimmung veränderte sich schlagartig zu Euphorisch....*​ 
*Sollte es möglich sein ???*​ 
*JAAAA !!!! in dem Paket ist mein neues Board !!!*​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*Wie schon vom verehrten Pumplikum richtig erraten handelt es sich um ein ASUS Maximus II Formula !!! *

*Ich bin den Empfehlungen vom verehrten Publikum gefolgt.........Gut ich gebe es ja zu....dieser Optik konnte ich auch nicht wiederstehen.....*

*Eingepackt von eine großen Menge Nervennahrung lag es das und Sprach zu mir "Pack mich aus und bau mich ein !!!"*

*Etwas Stutzig machte mich dann doch diese Riesen Menge an Gummibärchen....ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad so Hoch ??? Das Board so Problematisch ???, so das zur Sicherheit eine extra große Menge für die Nerven mit geschickt wurde ???*

*Aber ich lasse mir meine gute Laune, trotz der schlechten Erfahrungen in der letzten Zeit nicht verderben....obwohl mich ein kleines mulmiges Gefühl beschlich....*​

*Scene 2 - Der Nachmittag !!!*

*Der Nachmittag verlief ohne größere Ereignisse...*

*Ich beschäftigte mich mit den Sehr wichtigen Dingen wie z.B. mit Playmobil und Lego spielen und die Unwichtigen wie z.B. einkaufen, damit es am Wochenende was zu Essen gibt....*​ 
*Wozu braucht man was zu Essen, wenn ein so tolles Board auf den Einbau wartet ???*​

*Scene 3 - Der Abend !!!*​

*Nachdem mein Sohn endlich im Bett war....wurde es Zeit das Geschenk aus zu packen....*

*Flugs ist die Verpackung entfernt....*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Ich kann mich gar nicht Satt sehen !!!*

*Ist das ein Geiles Teil !!!*

*Jeder Bastler wird mir zustimmen, so etwas auspacken zu dürfen ist manchmal besser als S*X !!!*

*Auch das Zubehör kann sich sehen lassen....*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Nun ist es soweit....*​
*Mit einem Schraubendreher, Schlauchklemmen etc, bewaffnet betrete ich das Wohnzimmer....*​
​ **Schneller Bildvorlauf**​​ *Vor G.E.E.K. treten - Netzstecker ziehen - Deckel öffnen - Kabel entfernen - Grafikkarte runter - Soundkarte runter - Speicher runter - Schläuche abklemmen - Schläuche entfernen - Boardschrauben lösen - Board rausnehmen - zurück zur Küche - Wasserkühler entfernen - Prozzi von WLP befreien - Prozzi auf das neue Board setzen - Wasserkühler drauf setzen - Wohnzimmer betreten - Board einsetzen und Festschrauben - Speicher montieren - Grafikkarte montieren - Soundkarte montieren - Wasserkühlung anschliessen - Board verkabeln - Kabelmanagment erst mal vernachlässigen - Netzstecker rein - mit Installations DVD bewaffnen - Einschalten !!!*​​ **Schneller Bildvorlauf Ende**​
​*Scene 4 - Der Start !!!*

*Es zischt, es klackert, es ächzt.....*

*Schnell die Taste ENTF drücken und das Bios überprüfen....*

*Alles korrekt erkannt und eingestellt !!!*

*Bios Ende....*

*Windows startet.....*

*Es kommen die üblichen Fehler Meldungen "Die Hardware konnte nicht installiert werden, da Treiber nicht da ....BLABLABLA...."*

*Dem kann Abhilfe geschaffen werden....*

*Treiber DVD rein und ab gehts !!! (Ich hatte natürlich vorher die alten MSI Treiber deinstalliert)*

*Nach einer Endlosen Wartezeit sind die Treiber und Hilfsprogramme installiert....*

*CPU-Z gestartet.....*

*AHHH....Prozzi und Speicher laufen Richtig !!!!*

*Schnell noch die Bios und die Boardversion überprüfen....*

*Produktionsdatum ist Juli 2009 !!! Das Bios ist das Aktuellste !!!*

*Na besser geht es doch nicht oder ???*


*Meine Glückgefühle überwältigen mich...und ich werde Mutiger und starte 3DMark 06 !!!*


*Der Test ist durch gelaufen und nun erscheint die Punktzahl .... *

*9.251 !!!*​ 
*WAAAAAASSSSSSS ??????????????*
​ 


*DAS IST DOCH DAS SELBE BESCH**** ERGEBNIS WIE BEIM MSI BOARD !!!*​ 



*In dem Moment viel ich in ein sehr tiefes Loch...eine Achterbahn der Gefühle...ich war der Ohnmacht nahe.....*​ 
*Da es in der zwischen Zeit 23 Uhr war....konnte ich nicht einmal in den Garten zur URSCHREITHERAPIE und musste auf die Sofakissen ausweichen....*​ 
*Nachdem ordentlich die Federn geflogen sind...packte mich wieder mein Ehrgeiz....*​ 
*Das kann doch nicht wahr sein....ich habe 1983 mit dem C64 angefangen und habe unzählige Computer gebaut....das wird doch in den Griff zu kriegen sein....*​ 
**Schneller Bildvorlauf**​ 
*Rein ins Bios - alle Stromsparfunktionen ausgeschalte - rein ins Windos - 3DMark gestartet - 9256 Punkte - Mist - rein ins Bios - alle Enstellungen überprüft - manuelle Einstellungen vorgenommen - rein ins Windows - 3DMark gesartet - 9251 Punkte - GROßER MIST - wieder rein ins Bios - OC Versuch gestartet - 3,4 Ghz liegen an - rein ins Windows - 3DMark gestarte - 11.251 Punkte - GRRRRRRR !!!!*​ 
**Schneller Bildvorlauf - Ende**​ 


*Es ist 0.30 Uhr .... ich habe keine Lust mehr und reagier mich erst einmal mit RE5 ab....*​ 

*Morgen ist auch noch ein Tag....*​ 


*Tag 2*​

*Scene 1 - Vormittag !!!*​ 
*Nach einer sehr Unruhigen Nacht, genieße ich erst einmal das Frühstück mit der Familie....*​
*Meine Frau muss leider um 11 Uhr zur Arbeit und ich arbeite eine Schlachtplan aus....*​ 
*Mein Prozzi wird doch nicht defekt sein ???*​

*Scene 2 - Mittag !!!*​ 
*Nach ein paar Hauswirtschaftlichen Pflichten und Playmobil spielen, gehe ich NOCH gut Gelaunt und frohen Mutes wieder an meinen Compi....*​  
*Ich beschliesse erst einmal Prime mit allen Tests durchlaufen zu lassen....*​ 
*Nach 2 Std. das Ergebniss....KEINE FEHLER !!!*​ 
*Noch mal 3DMark 06 durchlaufen lassen, vielleicht hat der Compi sich es ja über Nacht mal überlegt...9146 Punkte....GRRRRRRRRRRRRR !!!!*​ 
*Mir ist aufgefallen, der GPU Score ist in Ordnung, der CPU Score unter aller Kanone....*​ 

*Was könnte es sein ???*​ 


*Scene 3 - Nachmittag !!!*​

*Mein nächster Glorreicher Einfall in meinem Überprüfungswahn ist mein Netzteil ....*​ 
*Könnte es defekt sein und nicht mehr genung Strom zur Verfügung stellen, so dass die CPU unter Last runter taktet ???*​

*Da viel mir ein, dass ich im Schrank noch ein 4 Jahre altes Aerocool 550W Netzteil liegen habe....das hat aber nur einen PCI Stecker....kein Problem...wofür gibt es Adapter ....*​

**Schneller Bildvorlauf**​
*Netzteil rausgeholt - Truhe auf - altes Netzteil nur die Kabel abgezogen - altes Netzteil mit in die Truhe gequetscht - alle Kabel wild angeschlossen - *​ 
**Unterbrechung**​ 
*Bilder vom dem Chaos von 2 Netzteilen mit wilder Verkabelung in einem Gehäuse zeige ich jetzt nicht, da FSK 18 und hier auch Minderjährige mitlesen könnten...*​ 
*Außerdem möchte ich vermeiden das nichtraucher91 bei dem Anblick einen Herzinfarkt oder Nevenzusammenbruch bekommt....*

**Weiter**​ 
*Compi anschalten - Windows fährt hoch - 3DMark laufen lassen - 11.121 Punkte.........*​ 
**Schneller Bildvorlauf - Ende**​

*...........................................*​ *...........................................*
*...........................................*
*...........................................*
*...........................................*
*...........................................*


*Da stand ich nun und eine unendliche Wut stieg in mir auf.....*

*Ich bekam Schaum vor dem Mund und meine Haut färbte sich so langsam grün....meine Familie floh schon mal Vorsorglich in den Keller....*​ 

*"In einer nicht mehr mit rationalen Verstand zur Erklärenden Verkettung von unglücklichen Ereignissen...*​

*Traf ich eine einsame, folgenschwere Entscheidung...."*​ 



*FORMAT C:*​






*Scene 4 - Der Abend !!!*


*Nachdem ich stundenlang Windows Vista, alle Treiber, meine Software, Internet Anschluss etc. .... neu Installiert und Konfiguriert hatte...*


*Da kam die nächste schwerwiegenden Entscheidung:*


*Ich installiere 3DMark 06** !!!*​

*Nachdem ich den Prozzi vorher in den Normal Zustand versetzt hatte....*

*Kam es zur Folgenschwersten Entscheidung an diesem Abend...*​
​ *Ich starte 3DMark 06 !!!*​​ 
*Ich gebe es ja zu....das Ergebniss wollte ich gar nicht wissen....*

*Ich setzte mich erst einmal vor den Fernseher und lief das Programm laufen....* 

*Ich überlegt mir schon,* *"Was machst Du nachdem das Programm durchgelaufen ist ??? Ebay ??? Axt ??? Brennholz ???"*


*Das Programm war mit Sicherheit schon eine halbe Stunde durch gelaufen, da fasste ich meinen ganzen, noch übrig gebliebenen Mut zusammen.....ich würde sogar sagen die Verzweiflung trieb mich wider an den Rechner.....und drückte auf den Schalter "Das Ergebnis Online sehen"*

*Das Bild baute sich auf und ich schloss die Augen....*

*Mit dem Mut der Verzweiflung öffnete ich die Augen und las das Ergebnis....*



*15.971 Punkte !!!*​
​ *HURRRRRRRRAAAAAAA !!!*​
​**​
​ *Windows war das Problem....auf die Möglichkeit bin ich ganz zuletzt gekommen....weil das Sys lief einwandfrei und brachte keine Fehler Meldungen und ich hatte doch alle alten Treiber deinstalliert und Reg Clean durchgeführt...*​

*Ist ja auch egal....es gibt ein *​
​​ *Happy End !!!*​




*Vorhang zu !!!*​
​ 
*********************************​


​​ *Epilog **!!!*​
​ 
*Das Board ist Megageil !!!*​​ *Alleine das Bios ist Genial !!! Was man dort alles einstellen kann....*


*Damit werde ich mich in nächster Zeit erst einmal Beschäftigen !!!*​​ *Das Board blinkt und Glizert Herrlich !!!*​




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Ende *


​
​


----------



## NCphalon (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

*schnüf* das *schluchz* is das schönste *rotz* habby end, das ich *heul* jemals erlebt habe*auf den boden fall und in wilde heulkrämpfe ausbrech*

naja wie dem auch sei, is doch schön dass g.e.e.k. endlich funktioniert wie es soll


----------



## derLordselbst (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Das war eigentlich ein leicht zu lösendes Problem. Für einen Anfänger. Der hätte gejammert "Mein Windows ist blöd" und soviel kaputt gemacht, dass er sich zwangsläufig Hilfe zum Neuinstallieren hätte holen müssen.

Obwohl, die meisten Anfänger, die ich kenne, wissen nichts von 3DMark und wären erst auf ein Problem aufmerksam geworden, wenn "Internet" nicht mehr geht.

Ich finde es begeisternd, wie sehr fortgeschrittene Hardwarekenntnisse dazu befähigen, die Fehlersuche auszuweiten.

Um noch einen positiven Aspekt reinzubringen:
Solche Fehler sind die perfekte Rechtfertigung für teure Neuanschaffungen ohne Wartezeit.


----------



## stromer007 (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Juhu, ich freue mich für dich. 

Das gleiche Board hatte ich auch schon mal im Einsatz und war von den OC-Fähigkeiten begeistert. Habe es dann verkauft als ich mal SLI probieren wollte, und es schon wenig später bereut.


----------



## midnight (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Was ein Thriller! Ich hoffe nicht, dass du eine Fortsetzung machen willst  
Ja, manchmal kann das Leben so einfach sein. Wie oft hört man "installier halt mal neu"... (=

so far


----------



## Uter (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

so ich hab jetzt ma schnell^^ das ganze tagebuch gelesen und muss sagen hammer 

und was kommt als nächstes?


----------



## Rizzard (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Tja lieber Ross, das Problem wäre mir wohl erspart geblieben, da ich nach jedem Mainboardwechsel mein Windows neu auflege.
So dann reiz das Formula mal bis an seine Grenzen aus und wenns geht noch weiter. Denn schließlich bist du der Herr im Haus (vielleicht auch deine Frau^^)

Zu deinem Theaterstück muss ich sagen, das das Ende doch überraschend kam, nicht vorhersehbar war. Ein eingefügtes Video des -leider- nicht stattgefundenen Garten-Urschrei hätte hier wirklich Emotionen hervor gerufen und ein breites Grinsen auf die Zuschauer projeziert.

Ansonsten echt top Unterhaltung und weiterhin viel Glück


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*



derLordselbst schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
> 
> Das war eigentlich ein leicht zu lösendes Problem. Für einen Anfänger. Der hätte gejammert "Mein Windows ist blöd" und soviel kaputt gemacht, dass er sich zwangsläufig Hilfe zum Neuinstallieren hätte holen müssen.
> 
> ...


 


midnight schrieb:


> Was ein Thriller! Ich hoffe nicht, dass du eine Fortsetzung machen willst
> Ja, manchmal kann das Leben so einfach sein. Wie oft hört man "installier halt mal neu"... (=
> 
> so far


 


Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Tja lieber Ross, das Problem wäre mir wohl erspart geblieben, da ich nach jedem Mainboardwechsel mein Windows neu auflege.
> So dann reiz das Formula mal bis an seine Grenzen aus und wenns geht noch weiter. Denn schließlich bist du der Herr im Haus (vielleicht auch deine Frau^^)
> 
> Zu deinem Theaterstück muss ich sagen, das das Ende doch überraschend kam, nicht vorhersehbar war. Ein eingefügtes Video des -leider- nicht stattgefundenen Garten-Urschrei hätte hier wirklich Emotionen hervor gerufen und ein breites Grinsen auf die Zuschauer projeziert.
> ...


 

Tja....

Das ist halt das Problem wenn man zu tief in der Materie drin steckt.....

Da ignoriert man häufig das Offensichtliche, weil man weiß, das es auch andere Ursachen geben kann....

Nach dem Wechsel vom P35 auf den P45 habe ich ja Windows neu aufgesetzt und da die Chipsatztreiber zum X48 eigentlich die selben waren habe ich das wohl ignoriert....ich hatte ja auch die aktuellen Chipsatztreiber neu aufgesetzt....

Da habe ich mich auch zu sehr vom MSI Forum beeinflussen lassen, wo dort nach zu lesen ist, das es mit den alten Bios Versionen häufig Probleme mit den aktuellen Prozzis gibt und das MSI wohl häufig auch ein Problem mit BeQuiet Netzteilen hat....

Da mein Netzteil vor einem halben ja schon mal den Geist aufgegeben hatte, die Ursache war, das es die nötige Spannung nicht mehr zur Verfügung stellen konnte....hatte ich eine Vermutung in der Richtung....da die aktuelle Serie wohl Haltbarkeitsprobleme hat, wie man häufig lesen kann...

Der Prozzi hätte durch das häufige Umbauen auch ne Macke kriegen können....

Da bei mir eine Vista neu Installation mal so locker 8 Std. dauert, habe ich das als letzte Option vorgesehen...

Durch meine 384kb Leitung braucht das Windows Update alleine 3 Std. bis es wieder installiert ist....dazu kommen noch die diversen Modifikationen....

Alleine Fallout 3 mit allen DLC`s und meinen ganzen Texture Mod`s ect. dauert 1 1/2 Std. bis es wieder komplett aufgesetzt ist....


Wie lautet also das Fazit ???

*Bei Boardwechsel - Windows neu *​*Dumm gelaufen würde ich sagen....*

Habe gestern noch mal im Bios rum gespielt und einfach mal den AI Buster auf "Crazy" gestellt....

Mein Prozzi läuft dadurch Automatisch auf 3,5 Ghz !!!

Nicht schlecht gemacht, muss ich sagen....

Mfg​


----------



## derLordselbst (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Upps, bei automatischen Übertaktungsfunktionen würde ich einen genauen Blick auf die Versorgungsspannung werfen. 

Da stellen die Automatiken oft absurd hohe Werte ein.

Nicht dass deine CPU jetzt doch noch gegrillt wird.


----------



## Schienenbruch (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Hi!

Irgendwo ist das Gemein:


Ihr schreibt so tolle Tagebücher; da komme ich vor lauter Lesen und lachen nicht dazu, meins zu Ende zu schreiben!
Ich kauft euch die tolle Hardware und ich kann mich nicht entscheiden, es Euch gleich zu tun!
Da gibt es nur eines: 
na wartet, irgendwann tue ich es doch:


und mache mein Tagebuch fertig, und wenn Ihr mich auslacht!
(dann lacht wenigstens wer)
und dann kaufe ich mir auch mal was Gutes!
Und wenn es eine Tüte Gummibären ist....

Weiter so Jungs!

dat macht Laune!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Jediknight_18 (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

ich bin....*schnief* gerührt...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> *Jeder Bastler wird mir zustimmen, so etwas auspacken zu dürfen ist manchmal besser als S*X !!!*​




Liest deine Frau eig. mit?!

​


Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> *Bilder vom dem Chaos von 2 Netzteilen mit wilder Verkabelung in einem Gehäuse zeige ich jetzt nicht, da FSK 18 und hier auch Minderjährige mitlesen könnten...*​
> *Außerdem möchte ich vermeiden das nichtraucher91 bei dem Anblick einen Herzinfarkt oder Nevenzusammenbruch bekommt....*​



Ohhh das ist aber nett, dass du an meine Gesundheit denkst.



Schön das es nur das böse OS war... ich glaub, das hätte ich als erstes runter geschmissen....


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## killer89 (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Diese unerträgliche Spannung! Ich muss zugeben, ich bin fast geplatzt vor Spannung! Sehr gut geschrieben und dann noch dieses Happy End! Na endlich! Jetzt fällt es mir auch wie Schuppen von den Augen, warum mein PC auf einmal so schnell war  hatte die gleichen Sorgen wie du, aber gar nicht dran gedacht mein Windoof neu aufzusetzen, als ichs getan hab, hab ich erst lange danach mal wieder getestet und war positiv überrascht, weil die Spiele ja so oder so flüssig liefen  

Also nochmal, wirklich super geschrieben. Bist mit derLordselbst auf einer Ebene würd ich sagen  

Und Nichtraucher ist erst 18, der kann noch keinen Herzinfarkt bekommen, zumindest nicht, wie ich ihn mir mit seinem Fahrrad vorstelle  Der muss fit sein! 

MfG


----------



## Stingray93 (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Geile Story
Bei mir gehört eine Windows Neuinstallation nach nem Board Wechsel immer dazu.
Aber das Board... ist wirklich hammer!
Schön das dein PC nun wieder richtig läuft


----------



## nichtraucher91 (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*



killer89 schrieb:


> Und Nichtraucher ist erst 18, der kann noch keinen Herzinfarkt bekommen, zumindest nicht, wie ich ihn mir mit seinem Fahrrad vorstelle  Der muss fit sein!
> 
> MfG



Shit! wann hast das denn mal gesehen?!


lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## killer89 (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Tjaa... ich seh alles  
Ernsthaft, es wird doch wohl n Grund haben, dass du n Fahrrad als Bild hast und irgendwann hab ich hier mal was von dir gelesen, dass du wohl auch gerne mal ne Runde drehst und das Rad in deinem Bild wohl dein Traumrad is.

@Rossi
Denkst du an die Schrauben?

MfG


----------



## Schienenbruch (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*



Jediknight_18 schrieb:


> ich bin....*schnief* gerührt...


Da habe ich was für Sie:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Shit! wann hast das denn mal gesehen?!
> 
> lg
> nichtraucher91


Das Fahrrad war irgendwann mal in einem Tagebuch von Dir im Hintergrund zu sehen; hatte Dihc auch einer drauf angesprochen....
So ein Drahtesel, mit dem ich nicht mal um den Block fahren würde....
Spaß beiseite: ich habe auch so ein teures Teil; meins hat mal 3300€ gekostet......
Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Jediknight_18 (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

lool ich danke dir Schienenbruch^^


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Liest deine Frau eig. mit?!
> 
> ​
> ​
> ...


 
Ja .... meine Frau liest mit....
Sie ist ja Kummer gewohnt...ist immerhin 12 Jahre mit mir Verheiratet....

Ich denke immer an Deine Gesundheit....sonst hättest Du für einige Deiner Kommentare schon mal Schläge kassiert....




killer89 schrieb:


> Diese unerträgliche Spannung! Ich muss zugeben, ich bin fast geplatzt vor Spannung! Sehr gut geschrieben und dann noch dieses Happy End! Na endlich! Jetzt fällt es mir auch wie Schuppen von den Augen, warum mein PC auf einmal so schnell war  hatte die gleichen Sorgen wie du, aber gar nicht dran gedacht mein Windoof neu aufzusetzen, als ichs getan hab, hab ich erst lange danach mal wieder getestet und war positiv überrascht, weil die Spiele ja so oder so flüssig liefen
> 
> Also nochmal, wirklich super geschrieben. Bist mit derLordselbst auf einer Ebene würd ich sagen
> 
> ...


 
Danke für die Blumen...



Stingray93 schrieb:


> Geile Story
> Bei mir gehört eine Windows Neuinstallation nach nem Board Wechsel immer dazu.
> Aber das Board... ist wirklich hammer!
> Schön das dein PC nun wieder richtig läuft


 

Na ja...

Wie ich schon schrieb, hat sich ja der Chipsatztreiber nicht verändert...ich habe nicht damit gerechtnet, das trotz nochmaliger Installation des Treibers Windows solche Zicken macht...

In der Zukunft setzte ich das OS beim Boardwechsel gleich neu auf....

Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*



derLordselbst schrieb:


> Upps, bei automatischen Übertaktungsfunktionen würde ich einen genauen Blick auf die Versorgungsspannung werfen.
> 
> Da stellen die Automatiken oft absurd hohe Werte ein.
> 
> Nicht dass deine CPU jetzt doch noch gegrillt wird.


 

Na....

Ich bin ja nicht aus Dummsdorf....

Ich habe natürlich vorher die Spannungen gefixt....

Mein Compi läuft jetzt aber wieder auf seinen entspannten 3,85 Ghz.....

Mfg


----------



## nobbi77 (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Was fertig? Finito? The End???
Was soll ich denn jetzt so tun? Muss ich etwa mit meiner Frau....Los, mach was kaputt!

P.S. Ich krieg noch nen Keks!

Ne, im Ernst, göttliches TB und geniales Projekt. Ich trinke jetzt für dich ein Bier....und warte auf den Keks.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> Was fertig? Finito? The End???
> Was soll ich denn jetzt so tun? Muss ich etwa mit meiner Frau....Los, mach was kaputt!
> 
> P.S. Ich krieg noch nen Keks!
> ...


 

Sorry, dafür bekommst Du jetzt ein paar Kekse mehr....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​*Ist es wirklich das ENDE ???*

*Ich schreibe heute abend noch was dazu....*

Mfg​


----------



## nobbi77 (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Puhh, Gott sei Dank!
Danke für die Kekse


----------



## Rizzard (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Sorry, dafür bekommst Du jetzt ein paar Kekse mehr....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tz tz tz. Die Teile sehen aus wie ne Schüssel voll Brüste.​


----------



## midnight (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Tz tz tz. Die Teile sehen aus wie ne Schüssel voll Brüste.[/LEFT]



Damn. Hat jemand von euch "Vier Brüder" gesehen? Die Szene in dem alten Gebäude. Der große schwarze guckt sich die Lampen an: "Die sehen aus wie Titten!". Moah, musst ich grad dran denken 

*auf Meldung heute Abend wartet*

so far


----------



## Stingray93 (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Sorry, dafür bekommst Du jetzt ein paar Kekse mehr....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das klinkt gut


----------



## nobbi77 (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

So, Kekse alle(mampf). Gehts jetzt weiter?


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Naja, heute Abend ist ja schon vorbei.

PS: Ich will auch ne Schüssel voll Brüste.


----------



## nobbi77 (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Hmm, die Krümel sehen aus wie Nippel....


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

*Epilog

**Alles schöne hat irgendwann mal ein Ende....

Deshalb möchte ich jetzt einmal Danke sagen.....


**DANKE*


*Dieses Tagebuch zu schreiben hat mir mal wieder unheimlich Spaß gemacht....und das liegt Hauptsächlich an Euch...

Danke für Euren Zuspruch, natürlich auch für die Kritik und die Vorschläge...

Mir ging es zwischendurch so wie vielen anderen auch...eine Menge Sachen sind schief gegangen und einige Dinge wollten absolut nicht so funktionieren, wie ich es vor hatte....

Mehr als einmal wollte ich die ganzen Brocken einfach hin schmeißen und das Projetk einfach einstampfen....dann schaute ich ins Forum, las so viele Positive Kommentare von Euch und dann stellte sich wieder das "Jetzt erst Recht !!!" Gefühl ein....

Außerdem haben mir meine Eltern beigebracht den Weg immer zu Ende zu gehen und auch meine Frau baute mich immer wieder auf, wenn es mal nicht so laufen wollte wie geplant...Sie stand von Anfang an, genau wir Ihr hinter dem Projekt....*

*Schatz, ich liebe Dich dafür !!! *


*Als nun Endlich das Finale scheinbar erreicht war und das mit dem Board einfach nicht hin hauen wollte war ich kurz davor wieder hierauf um zu steigen....*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Wenn ich mir die Exorbitanten Zugriffe von über 49.200 Hits so an sehe, muss ich wohl was richtig gemacht haben....*_*(Vielleicht schaffen wir ja noch die 50.000.....los *Push*)

*_*Deshalb nochmals Danke an Euch alle....


Diese Projekt ist nun wirklich zu Ende, es gibt nichts mehr zu tun.

Es ist nun zuletzt doch noch so geworden wie ich es mir vorgestellt hatte...

Deshalb kommt in diesem Tagebuch nun das


**ENDE*

**

*

**


*Mhhhhhh ???

Ist es wirklich das Ende ???


**Nun es gibt noch einen Vorfall....

Meine Frau kam nach vorgestern Hause und stellt mir das hier vor die Füße...*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Daraus entwickelte sich folgendes Gespräch:

Ich: "Was ist das ???"
Meine Frau: " Ein mini Kühlschrank"
Ich: "Ja nee ist klar....wäre ich jetzt nicht darauf gekommen. Was ist mit dem ???"
Meine Frau: "Der ist von Deinen Schwiegereltern und ist kaputt"
Ich: "Ah ja....und was sollen wir damit ?"
Meine Frau: "Ich nichts...sondern Du !"
Ich: "Wieso ich ? Was soll ich damit ?"
Meine Frau: "Nun, die Truhe ist doch Fertig. Ich dachte mir, wenn Dir Langweilig ist, könntest Du dich vielleicht hiermit beschäftigen ?"
Ich: "Ich verstehe nur Bahnhof und Bratkartoffeln...soll ich den Kühlschrank reparieren ?"
Meine Frau: "Nein, einen Computer reinbauen...das geht doch oder ? Du sagtest doch, das Du Dich nach einem neuen Projekt umschauen wolltes. Und ich dachte mir, das wäre doch was...."

Meine Frau schafft es auch nach 12 Jahren Ehe mich manchmal sprachlos zu machen....

Tja, meine Frau kennt mich halt...und diese Idee ist ja gar nicht mal so übel....mal schauen...der Winter ist ja lang...


Deshalb ....

**Coming soon ???*
*In einem neuen Tagebuch ???*


*Mfg*​


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Stimmt Kühlschrankmods macht man auch nur im Winter.

Freu mich schon drauf.


----------



## UnnerveD (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Oha - die "Freezer Mod" kommt - da freu ich mich jetzt schon drauf...

Zum GEEK - einfach nur GOIL, dein Schreibstil (erste Sahne) und die Tatsache, dass du immer wieder tragischer Held in deinem eigenen "Märchen" wurdest, hat sicherlich nicht nur mich animiert das Ganze Projekt weiterzuverfolgen - Gott sei Dank haben Märchen immer ein HAPPY END - sonst hätte ich mich schon eher ausgeklinkt (kann einfach kein Elend sehn  ) 

Nice work - bis zum nächsten Projekt


----------



## Schienenbruch (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Hhhmmmm...

Irgendwo habe ich mal was mit einem Kühlschrank gesehen........
Das Ding hieß 'KüKü'= Kühlschrankkühlung!
Ich finde das bloß nicht mehr; da war irgendwo ein Haufen Bilders zu.
Da hat einer statt eines Radi's Teile eines Kühlschrankes benutzt, um das Wasser zu kühlen.

Ist aber nicht so wirklich sinnvoll, war aber interessant.

Wenn ich's nochmal finde, melde ich mich!

Grüße

Jochen

P.S.: Mach' was neues, Rossi: Du und Deine Tagebücher würdest uns sonst unheimlich fehlen


----------



## nobbi77 (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

*Eine meiner wenigen ernsthaften Ausführungen:*

Lieber Rossi, dieses Tagebuch war Unterhaltung, Inspiration, Spannung und Spaß.
Ich freue mich schon auf das nächste Projekt und da werden wir dann die 100.000 Hits auch locker schaffen.
Die Ausführung war professionell und die Qualitäten als Entertainer hast du eindrucksvoll unter Beweis gestellt.

Ernst Ende.

Krieg ich nen Keks?


----------



## Schrauberopi (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Ein klasse Mod und eine tolle Idee.  Hat Spaß gemacht, bei Dir reinzuschauen.  

Freue mich auf weitere, gut gekühlte Stunden.


lg


----------



## derLordselbst (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Dankeschön für die Unterhaltung und Erbauung!


Einerseits finde ich es schade, dass schon alles vorbei sein soll.

Andererseits freut es mich für Dich, dass nicht so viel neue Pannen aufgetreten sind, dass Du bis nächstes Jahr noch am gleichen Projekt sitzt.

Ich bin sicher, Du bleibst uns erhalten!


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

*Ich DANKE Euch allen....*​*Es kommt bei mir selten vor, aber Ihr habt es geschafft mit Euren Kommentaren, dass ich ein paar minuten vor dem Bildschirm gesessen habe und nicht wusste was ich schreiben soll....*

*Es wird auf jeden Fall wieder ein neues Tagebuch geben....weil Modding mach Süchtig....*

*Ob es nun der Kühschrank wird....mal sehen....die Idee mit einem Kühlschrank Casecon hatte ich schon mal vor einem Jahr....ich habe noch so einen alten Bosch Kühlschrank aus den 50er Jahren stehen...der war mir allerdings doch etwas zu Mächtig...*

*Schaun wir mal....*

*Irgend wann kommt mir wieder eine Zündende Idee, die mich nicht mehr los läßt....*

*Erst einmal in Modding Pause angesagt....*

*Mfg*​


----------



## nobbi77 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Ich glaube, du bekommst sicherlich eine gelungen Eingebung.
Oder Tips aus dem Forum:

1. Meine Fernsehfernbedienung zieht um ins Raven 2
2. Nintendo DS goes Wakü
3. LG Blue Ray  Laufwerk als Antrieb eines Mähdreschers
usw.


----------



## derLordselbst (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Ich könnte auch meinen Schwager fragen, ob er das alte kaputte Klavier mit wunderschönen Holz-Intarsien-Arbeiten doch noch abgibt.

Da dürfte genug Platz sein.^^


----------



## nobbi77 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Das Tastaturlayout könnte aber etwas unpraktisch sein.....


----------



## midnight (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> Das Tastaturlayout könnte aber etwas unpraktisch sein.....



Wer will, der kann  Und wenn es einer kann dann Rossi (=

so far


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Ich DANKE Euch !!!

*Über 50.000 !!! Hits*​ 
Hammer !!! Das hätte ich nie zu träumen gewagt....

Was einen neuen Mod angeht, halte ich euch auf jeden Fall auf dem Laufenden....

Ideen habe ich ein paar, aber viele scheitern an meinen bescheidenen Mitteln, vorallen am Werkzeug und am Geschick....


Meine Tastatur ist heut aus der RMA gekommen....

Oder besser gesagt nicht die Tastatur, sondern eine Gutschrift, da mein Dealer nichts mehr mit Saitek macht....

Ich werde mir davon jetzt wohl heute noch die G15 holen...


----------



## midnight (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

G5? Du kriegst eine Gutschrift einer Tastatur und kaufst eine Maus? *verwirrung*

so far


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*



midnight schrieb:


> G5? Du kriegst eine Gutschrift einer Tastatur und kaufst eine Maus? *verwirrung*
> 
> so far


 

Ähhhhhh....

Verschrieben....

G*15*.........

Mfg


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Ähhhhhh....
> 
> Verschrieben....
> 
> ...


Mach's ruhig!

Ich habe mir die vor einigen Wochen gegönnt.
Kostet zwar ein Schw....geld, ist es aber irgendwo doch wert
Zickt allerdings manchmal ein wenig: bei meiner hängt sich der Rechner im Bios (initialize USB... oder so) auf, wenn die G15 direkt angeschlossen ist.
Hänge ich die G15 an einen Hub (der Hub hat keine eigene Stromversorgung!), geht's!?!?!
Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Stingray93 (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Mach's ruhig!
> 
> Ich habe mir die vor einigen Wochen gegönnt.
> Kostet zwar ein Schw....geld, ist es aber irgendwo doch wert
> ...


Hatte das gleiche Problem...allerdings war das Problem nach einem Bios Update behoben.
Ich bin momentan am überlegen ob ich meine G15 nächsten Monat nicht gegen die G19 tauschen soll... wobei das bei mir schon doll ist.
Hab die G15: Tastatur; das G25: Lenkrad und das G35: Headset   fehlt mir eig. nur die G5... aber meine Roccat will ich nicht eintauschen


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*



Stingray93 schrieb:


> Hatte das gleiche Problem...allerdings war das Problem nach einem Bios Update behoben.
> Ich bin momentan am überlegen ob ich meine G15 nächsten Monat nicht gegen die G19 tauschen soll... wobei das bei mir schon doll ist.
> Hab die G15: Tastatur; das G25: Lenkrad und das G35: Headset  fehlt mir eig. nur die G5... aber meine Roccat will ich nicht eintauschen


 

Ne neue Maus brauche ich auch....

Die Roccat ist mein Favorit ....

Allerdings wird die ALTE G9 momentan für 45 Euro vertickt.....da könnte ich schon schwach werden....

Mfg


----------



## Rizzard (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Soviel Kohle für ne Tasta. Wär mir viel zu teuer. Ich hab immer irgend so n 10€ Schrott vor mir liegen, das sind die besten


----------



## NCphalon (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Da hab ich doch tatsächlich das Ende dieses tagebuchs verpasst 

Aber es war sehr schön zu lesen un das Projekt an sich war ja auchma erste sahne... hab übrigens ne Modding idee für den Winter: Wie wärs wenn ma jemand (hmmm vllt. Rossi?) en miniITX system in en Lebkuchenhaus bauen würde?^^ das duftet dann bestimmt auch schön wenns ma en bisschen mehr gefordert wird


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Soviel Kohle für ne Tasta. Wär mir viel zu teuer. Ich hab immer irgend so n 10€ Schrott vor mir liegen, das sind die besten



Na ja, für 65 Euro kann man das Ding schon kaufen finde ich...

Habe auch noch 15 raus bekommen...

Weis jemand, wo man coole Mods für die Tasta herbekommt ???

Fraps läuft schon mal...aber für die Cpu habe ich nur was für AMD Rechner gefunden...





NCphalon schrieb:


> Da hab ich doch tatsächlich das Ende dieses tagebuchs verpasst
> 
> Aber es war sehr schön zu lesen un das Projekt an sich war ja auchma erste sahne... hab übrigens ne Modding idee für den Winter: Wie wärs wenn ma jemand (hmmm vllt. Rossi?) en miniITX system in en Lebkuchenhaus bauen würde?^^ das duftet dann bestimmt auch schön wenns ma en bisschen mehr gefordert wird




Ich habe keine miniITX....wir wäre es mit Dir ???


ACH ja...

*Falls jemand wissen möchte, was aus dem Freeze Mod geworden ist...aktuell bei Ebay rein schauen....
* 
Mfg


----------



## NCphalon (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

ich hab kein geld für miniITX^^


----------



## Der-Dom (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Wegen Programmen für die G15 kannst du mal auf
www.G15-Applets.de :: Index
gucken


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*



Der-Dom schrieb:


> Wegen Programmen für die G15 kannst du mal auf
> www.G15-Applets.de :: Index
> gucken




Supi !!!!

Danke !!

Mfg


----------



## Schienenbruch (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*



Stingray93 schrieb:


> aber meine Roccat will ich nicht eintauschen



Hi!

Das kenne ich: ich habe die Mx 1100 Laser.
Da ich recht große (Handschuhgröße 11-12 oder so) Griffel habe, liegt die sehr gut in der Hand.
Ich habe schon einige andere Probiert: alle zu klein; kriege ich 'ne steife Flosse von.


bleibt also - erstmal - bei der Mx 1100, obwhol die schon Alterserscheinungen zeigt.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Das war ja wohl klar....

Hab ich etwas anderes erwartet ???


Ich habe am Freitag die neue G15 abgeholt und heute schon wieder umgetauscht....

WARUM ???


Das Display zog Streifen...
Ein Teil der oberen Tasten 1 bis ´´ waren nur halb beleuchtet und das Tastenfeld mit EINF, ENTF etc. war erheblich dunkler als alle anderen...
So langsam glaube ich selber an die Version mit dem Rundschreiben über mich an alle Händler....

Mein Frau versicherte mir auch, das wirklich nicht auf meiner Stirn geschrieben steht....von wegen *"Gebt Ihm die Defekte Hardware, der Tauscht so gerne um..."*

Morgen soll meine G9 kommen...ich bin mal gespannt ob DIE FUNKTIONIERT....

Mfg


----------



## nichtraucher91 (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

lol... schau lieber mal in den Spiegel. Vielleicht veräppelt dich deine Frau auch nur und schickt selber die Rundschreiben raus 

Auf das die G9 funktioniert^^


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## nobbi77 (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Meine Hardwaredefekte kommen generell immer nach ca. 1,5 Jahren, kurz vor garantieablauf. Bisher geschehen bei 3 Mainboards und bei meinen Patriot-Speichern


----------



## Rizzard (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Mein Frau versicherte mir auch, das wirklich nicht auf meiner Stirn geschrieben steht....von wegen *"Gebt Ihm die Defekte Hardware, der Tauscht so gerne um..."*



Natürlich stehts nicht auf der Stirn, das würdest du ja morgens im Spiegel sehen. Sie rasiert dir nachts den Schriftzug auf den Hinterkopf

Wieviel Pech kann ein Mensch eigentlich haben.
Versprich mir eins, werde niemals Arzt.


----------



## burnout150 (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Ist er doch schon. Nur für den Bereich PC-Gehäuse.

Man sieht ja was dabei rauskommt.


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> Meine Hardwaredefekte kommen generell immer nach ca. 1,5 Jahren, kurz vor garantieablauf. Bisher geschehen bei 3 Mainboards und bei meinen Patriot-Speichern


Hi!

Solange die Defekte _vor _Garantieablauf kommen, geht's ja.
Bei mir kommen sie eine Woche _*nach* _Garantieablauf!
(270€-Drehstuhl, 2 Monitore, ein Fernseher, diverse Drucker, Scanner, ein Netzteil - das _natürlich _das MB, die CPU, Ram und Grafikkarte 'mitnimmt')
Alles in den letzten drei Jahren.
Und dann war da noch meine 14-Gang-Getriebenabe vom Fahrrad (Kostenpunkt: 820€; weswegen die Wakü auch erst jetzt kommt: das Geld, was dafür vorgesehen war, ging für die Reperatur des Fahrrades drauf....

Mal sehen, was hat denn demnächst bei mir Gerantieablauf.......

grüße

Jochen


----------



## nobbi77 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Also,lieber Rosstaeuscher:

1. Hardware kaufen
2. Sofort zurückschicken
3. Auspacken
4. Einbauen
5. Bei Hardware nach Empfehlung von mir: Rechnungen gut aufbewahren
6. Bei Hardwareempfehlung von Schienenbruch: Genau nach 2 Jahren zurück zu Punkt 1

Dann solltest du alle Probleme im Griff haben


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Danke für Eure tröstende Worte...

Aber.....

Hardware wird bei mir nie 2 Jahre alt....

Ich habe einen extra Ordner für meinen Compi,  da sind alle Rechnungen drin....


Nun mal zum Stand der Dinge...


Wenn Ihr glaubt, das die Tastatur, die ich gestern umgetauscht habe in Ordnung ist....dann zu früh gefreut... / 4 Buchstaben werden nur zum Teil beleuchtet und das Display zieht Streifen...
Meine CPU ist schon wieder eingebrochen....trotz neues OS vor einer Woche....3DMark06 statt 18.000 nur 11.000 Punkte .... CPU Score wieder eingebrochen...
Ich mag echt nicht mehr....

Mfg


----------



## nobbi77 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Tastatur: Hört sich direkt nach ner defekten Serie an....

CPU: Du hast echt nur Pech....Wie sieht es denn mit den Spannungen aus, ist da irgendwo ne Schwankung drin?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> Tastatur: Hört sich direkt nach ner defekten Serie an....
> 
> CPU: Du hast echt nur Pech....Wie sieht es denn mit den Spannungen aus, ist da irgendwo ne Schwankung drin?


 
Ich habe jetzt mal im Prozzi Forum einen Thread eröffnet...

Der Prozzi übersteht alle Leistungs Test....Prime95, 3DMark etc.....

Auch das OC geht ohne Probs...

Verdacht: Netzteil ???

Mfg


----------



## nichtraucher91 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

wäre es wirklich das Netzteil, würde der Computer einfrieren und dein Score würde gar nicht erst erscheinen...
Ich habe grade scheinbar genau dieses Problem. Nach einer gewissen Zeit kann ich meinen Hauptrechner eine Stunde ausgeschaltet stehen lassen... Das NT versorgt den PC aber auch schon seit über zwei Jahren und nun auch seit gut einem halben Jahr faltet der PC auch noch.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> wäre es wirklich das Netzteil, würde der Computer einfrieren und dein Score würde gar nicht erst erscheinen...
> Ich habe grade scheinbar genau dieses Problem. Nach einer gewissen Zeit kann ich meinen Hauptrechner eine Stunde ausgeschaltet stehen lassen... Das NT versorgt den PC aber auch schon seit über zwei Jahren und nun auch seit gut einem halben Jahr faltet der PC auch noch.
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91


 
Da bin ich mir nicht so sicher....

Es hängt ja auch noch die Wasserkühlung, 6x 120er Lüfter,1x 80er Lüfter, 15 Led`s und 6x 30cm Kaltlichtkathoden dran...

Möglicher Weise kann das Netzteil nicht mehr genügend Stromstärke zur Verfügung stellen, und der Prozzi taktet runter....das Asus Bios ist schlau und kann den Prozzi auch im Stromsparmodus führen, kann man einstellen undervolting etc. .....

Der P45 Chipsatz braucht mehr Strom als der P35.....vielleicht ist mein Netzteil an der Belastungsgrenze und kann die Spannung nicht mehr halten....darauf taktet der Prozzi runter...???

Mfg


----------



## nichtraucher91 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Was hast du noch mal für ein NT? 

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Homoioteleuton (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

dann hilft wohl nur ausprobieren
leih dir nen stärkeres und baus ein


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Was hast du noch mal für ein NT?
> 
> lg
> nichtraucher91


 
Ein BeQuiet Dark Power PRO 650W

Ist vor 8 Monaten wegen STROMSCHWANKUNGEN getauscht worden...

Wenn man dem BeQuiet Stromrechner glauben darf, dann brauche ich ein 750W....

Mfg


----------



## nobbi77 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Nimm eins von Corsair, die letzten, die ich verbaut habe, rennen gigantisch!


----------



## nichtraucher91 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Ein BeQuiet Dark Power PRO 650W
> 
> Ist vor 8 Monaten wegen STROMSCHWANKUNGEN getauscht worden...
> 
> ...



Da wird aber auch nicht nur die reine Leistung mit einbezogen, sondern auch die Anzahl an Anschlüssen.

Dein BeQuiet sollte es also eig. richten können.


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Rizzard (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Wenn man dem BeQuiet Stromrechner glauben darf, dann brauche ich ein 750W....
> 
> Mfg



Das Teil ist der letzte Mist, da kam bei mir auch 750 Watt raus obwohl ich höchstens 400W verbrauch.


----------



## nobbi77 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Nimm mal den Strom-Kalkulator von Coolermaster, der ist besser!


----------



## midnight (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Das Teil ist der letzte Mist, da kam bei mir auch 750 Watt raus obwohl ich höchstens 400W verbrauch.



Also ich hab auch gerade ein BeQuiet hier, dass eigentlich 400W haben sollte. Allerdings krieg ich damit keinen Rechner mehr gestartet - jetzt gehts in die RMA.

so far


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Was soll ich sagen ???

*Problem gelöst !!!*


Jetzt wird es Peinlich 

Die Leute die Stalker CS spielen, kennen doch bestimmt das Programm CPU Control....

Das Tool ist dazu da um bei Mehrkernprozessoren einzelnen Programmen ein oder mehrere Kerne zu zu Ordnen, sofern die Programme nicht Automatisch Mehrkernprozessoren unterstützen...

Bei Stalker ist das so...

Ich habe vollkommen übersehen, das wenn man das Programm installiert und aktiviert, es sich auf MANUELL stellt....

Das heißt, wie mir jetzt erst aufgefallen ist, das Tool weißt allen Programmen automatisch nur EINEN Kern zu....die anderen drei muss man manuell zuordnen...

Für Stalker habe ich manuell alle Kerne zu gesteuert, da das Spiel es nicht unterstützt...

Ich musste das Programm nur auf AUTOMATIK stellen und schon übernehmen die Programme wieder die Kern Zuordnung...

Aufgefallen ist mir das, als ich diesen Screen gemacht habe...und ich über das Ergebnis noch mal nachgedacht habe....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Da sieht man, das nur ein Kern befeuert wird .... und ich war am überlegen ob man das in Vista irgendwo steuern kann....

Da viel mir CPU Controll ein....

Kleine Ursache, große Wirkung...

Das erklärt auch den Leistungseinbruch vor dem neu aufsetzen des OS....CPU Controll hatte ich dort auch schon installiert, weil ich Stalker CS zocken wollte....

Ich habe das OS also vollkommen umsonst neu aufgesetzt...

Mfg​


----------



## KOF328 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

ich hätte mir bei dem großen fetten icon auf dem desktop schon was gedacht 

zum projekt: sieht richtig geil aus!


----------



## nobbi77 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Wow, dieser Fehler hätte von mir kommen können!
Ich hoffe nun funzt alles.


----------



## BlackWolf (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Mal was dazu gelernt, das Programm kante ich vorher nicht

MfG BlackWolf


----------



## killer89 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Wahrscheinlich, nein sicherlich waren auch alle anderen Boards in Ordnung... 

MfG


----------



## Johnny_Rhino (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*



killer89 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich, nein sicherlich waren auch alle anderen Boards in Ordnung...
> 
> MfG



Er ist jetzt im Endeffekt aber beim besten Board gelandet... (mit Ausnahme des Gigabyte Extreme vielleicht)


----------



## Rizzard (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Du hast doch letztes mal dein OS neu aufgesetzt, hast du dir da unbewusst gleich wieder CPU-Control drauf geschmissen?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*



killer89 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich, nein sicherlich waren auch alle anderen Boards in Ordnung...
> 
> MfG


 
Das MSI wird wohl in Ordnung gewesen sein, weil da hatte ich CPU Control auch drauf...allerdings hat es meinen 1066er Speicher zwar richtig erkannt, ließ ihn partou aber nur auf 800Mhz laufen....das hat nichts mit CPU Control zu tun...

Das Gigabyte hatte ja volle Leistung, Cpu Control war auch nicht installiert, nur das Bios wurde öfters einfach nicht geladen...musste da immer Cosm Reset machen...



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Du hast doch letztes mal dein OS neu aufgesetzt, hast du dir da unbewusst gleich wieder CPU-Control drauf geschmissen?


 

Also unbewußt war das nicht, da ich auch Stalker CS installiert habe und damit das Game nicht als Single Core läuft, muss das Tool sein, damit alle 4 Kerne auch befeuert werden....das erhöht die FPS bei Stalker gleich um 25-30....

Ich habe mir aber die neueste Version gezogen und habe nicht bemerkt, das dass Programm nach der Installation auf MANUELL steht....

Bei der alten Version stand es immer auf AUTOMATIK .....

Windows hat es immer mit geladen, da ich für Stalker ein Profil angelegt habe und es nicht immer extra aktivieren wollte...das vergisst man schon mal...

Wenn das Programm auf Automatik steht, dann benutzen die gestarteten Programme so viele Kerne wie vom Programierer vorgesehen....zu besseren Leistung kann ich dann manuell mehr Kerne zu steuern...


Habe gerade meine *3.* G15 Tastatur abgeholt....alle guten Dinge sind drei....

Drückt mir die Daumen, das diese mal einwandfrei funktioniert....wobei wir wieder bei den Verschwörungstheorien gegen mich wären....

Mfg


----------



## nobbi77 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Ich drück die Daumen, allerdings hätte ich an deiner Stelle gleich zwei genommen


----------



## killer89 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

.... und die zusammengebaut  

ich drück aber auch die Daumen 

und wegen CPU Control und vergessen... das passiert schonmal mit fortgeschrittenem Alter 

MfG


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> Ich drück die Daumen, allerdings hätte ich an deiner Stelle gleich zwei genommen





killer89 schrieb:


> .... und die zusammengebaut
> 
> ich drück aber auch die Daumen
> 
> ...




Ich hätte wohl 2 nehmen sollen...

Das Display ist dieses mal in Ordnung, dafür ist die Beleuchtung erheblich Dunkler als bei den beiden Vorgängern...

Trotz höchster Beleuchtungsstufe...

Behalte ich sie jetzt ??? 

Das mit der Beleuchtung scheint ein Problem zu sein, wie mir Googel verrät...

Bei einer Tastatur die mal 120 Euro beim Relase gekostet hat, hätte ich mehr erwartet....

Allerdings der Tastenanschlag ist Megageil...noch nie so eine gute Tastatur gehabt....

Mfg


----------



## killer89 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Najo... also im Dunklen is sie mir hell genug, kp, vllt hab ich auch einfach Glück mit meiner gehabt 

Aber der Anschlag ist echt Hammer, das war auch der Grund, warum ich mir doch die G15 und nich die Saitek Eclipse geholt hab. 

MfG


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Jetzt auch mal was gutes...

Die G9 funktioniert einwandfrei....

Was für ein Hammer Teil....

Mfg


----------



## nobbi77 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

G9 bei Rosstaeuscher: 3....2....1.... EINSCHICKEN!!!!
Nein, war nur ein derber Witz!
Ich hoffe, dass es so bleibt. 
Und zur Tastatur: Respekt, ich hätte wahrscheinlich schon eine andere genommen, aber das Display scheint dir wohl wichtig zu sein!?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> G9 bei Rosstaeuscher: 3....2....1.... EINSCHICKEN!!!!
> Nein, war nur ein derber Witz!
> Ich hoffe, dass es so bleibt.
> Und zur Tastatur: Respekt, ich hätte wahrscheinlich schon eine andere genommen, aber das Display scheint dir wohl wichtig zu sein!?




Ich muss zu geben, das Display ist schon eine schöne Spielerei...

Ich hatte heute auch schon die G11 und die X6 in der Hand...

Die X6 ist irgendwie hässlich, aber schön rot beleuchtet...

Die blaue beleuchtung der G11 gefällt mir eigentlich nicht....das Bernsteinfarbende der G15 ist Todschick....

Eigentlich geht es nur um einen vernünftigen Tastenanschlag und einer Beleuchtung, da ich im halbdunklen spiele....Makro Tasten interessieren mich nicht...

Also eine G15 hat mein Dealer ja noch...dann muss er für mich nach bestellen....

Mfg


----------



## midnight (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Was hälst du vom Logitech Illuminated Keyboard? Find ich extremst geil, kost aber auch gleich 60€. Als Maus kann ich die Sidewinder X8 empfehlen. (=
Auf das das Equipment lange hält.

so far


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*



midnight schrieb:


> Was hälst du vom Logitech Illuminated Keyboard? Find ich extremst geil, kost aber auch gleich 60€. Als Maus kann ich die Sidewinder X8 empfehlen. (=
> Auf das das Equipment lange hält.
> 
> so far



Keine schlecht Idee mit dem Keyboard....

Die X8 hat mir nicht gefallen.....hatte erst die Roccat im Auge....aber bei 40 Euro für die G9 konnte ich nicht wiederstehen....

Schade, das Razer nichts besonderes mehr im Programm hat...meine Diamont Back hatte ich jetzt immerhin 4 Jahre....funktioniert immer noch wie am ersten Tag, allerdings "rutscht" Sie nicht mehr so gut....die Gleitfüsse sind halt abgenutzt....hat aber immer noch ihre volle 2000 dpi Leistung....

Mfg


----------



## nobbi77 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Dann kauf doch DER Maus zur Abwechslung neue Schuhe 
Ich habe meiner Habu auch neue verpasst und seitdem ist sie wieder fix wie am ersten Tag.


----------



## killer89 (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Der Punkt ist doch: er will einfach ne neue Maus haben 

MfG


----------



## burnout150 (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Falsch: Der Punkt ist Rosstaeuscher hat zu viel Geld. 

In Zukunft kauft er sich auch die Hardware gleich dreifach. Dann kann er nachher sagen. Diese G15 besteht eigentlich aus 3 G15 die ich zu einer zusammengebaut habe.

Die Tasten sind von Tastatur 1 bis auf einen Buchstaben. Tastatur 2 spendete das Display und von Tastatur 3 stammt die Beleuchtung.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> Dann kauf doch DER Maus zur Abwechslung neue Schuhe
> Ich habe meiner Habu auch neue verpasst und seitdem ist sie wieder fix wie am ersten Tag.





killer89 schrieb:


> Der Punkt ist doch: er will einfach ne neue Maus haben
> 
> MfG



Jo...

Ne neue Maus musste mal her...

Ich habe ja die G9 jetzt....




burnout150 schrieb:


> Falsch: Der Punkt ist Rosstaeuscher hat zu viel Geld.
> 
> In Zukunft kauft er sich auch die Hardware gleich dreifach. Dann kann er nachher sagen. Diese G15 besteht eigentlich aus 3 G15 die ich zu einer zusammengebaut habe.
> 
> Die Tasten sind von Tastatur 1 bis auf einen Buchstaben. Tastatur 2 spendete das Display und von Tastatur 3 stammt die Beleuchtung.




Leider habe ich nicht zuviel Geld....

Sonst wäre die Idee nicht schlecht...

Ich habe jetzt Tastatur *Nr. 4* am Start.....

Die ist einwandfrei....

Ich habe jetzt eine G15 minus 4....

Oder eine G9 plus 2....

Das könnt Ihr Euch jetzt aussuchen....

Mfg


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Ich hoffe ich bekomme meine Logitech GV3X am WE wieder.
Kann ich jedem wärmstens empfehlen.


----------



## nobbi77 (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Na Gott sei Dank!

da wird es doch was mit dir 

Ups, was ist das denn????
NEIN!!!! Du färbst ab!
Bei meinem Notebook hat sich gerade die Bild-Auf-Taste gelöst!!!!!!!!

Ok:
Der Konsum dieses Tagebuchs gefährdet ihre Hardware.
Tagebuchlesen kann süchtig machen.

Wenn Sie Hilfe brauchen oder Pannen haben möchten, wenden Sie sich an Rosstaeuscher, derLordselbst oder Nobbi77


LG

(Sir) nobbi


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> Na Gott sei Dank!
> 
> da wird es doch was mit dir
> 
> ...





HAHAHAHAHAH....

Ich schmeiß mich weg....

Ein Virus geht um....

Kann ich meine Hardware vorsorglich impfen lassen ???

Wie nenen wir den Virus ???

Den *"NobLorRos" Tagebuch Virus *???

Zu Risiken und Nebenwirkungen fragen Sie nicht Nobbi77, derLordselbst oder Rosstaeuscher, sondern wenden Sie sich an die PCGH Redaktion....

Wir müssen an unseren Tagebücher wohl eine Warnung anfügen:

"Vorsicht - Das lesen dieses Tagebuches gefährdet Ihre Hardware...."


Mfg


----------



## nobbi77 (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Jaaa, wir machen uns selbstständig!
Geschäftsidee:

Modding By NobLorRos:​
*1. Tastaturmodding: *

Einfach nur zeitlos und individuell geben wir Ihrer Tastatur die persönliche Note.
Unser Tastaturspezialist Rosstaeuscher in Zusammenarbeit mit Hardwarezerstörer nobbi77 und Wakü-Schlächter derLordselbsts schaffen es, nur durch bloßes Auspacken ihres Gerätes, einen absoluten Eyecatcher zu erstellen.
Hier am Beispiel eines Acer-Notebooks:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So können Sie Ihren Nachbarn beweisen: ICH LESE TAGEBÜCHER!

Diesen Look können auch *Sie* haben:

Nur schlappe 999,-€ zzgl. 1263,-€ Versand im Standardbrief unversichert geben ihnen die Gelegenheit zur absoluten Einzelanfertigung!


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Ich kann nicht mehr....

Ich schmeiß mich weg....

Ich glaub mit der Idee werden wir Reich....

Mfg


----------



## Stingray93 (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> Jaaa, wir machen uns selbstständig!
> Geschäftsidee:
> 
> Modding By NobLorRos:​
> ...




Geil


----------



## nichtraucher91 (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Hi NobLorRos,

soll ich mal meine ersten Auswirkungen nennen? Mein NT mackt seit einigen Tagen^^


lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## nobbi77 (2. November 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Sehr geehrter nichtraucher91, 
Für das Fernpannenmodding Ihres Netzteils erlauben wir uns, Ihnen 1377,56€ zzgl. MwSt zu berechnen.
Als erster Kunde erhalten Sie jedoch dieses Modding KOSTENFREI.

Da Sie als erster zufriedener Kunde auch noch so ein tolles Feedback gegeben haben, wird auch Ihre Grafikkarte in den nächsten Tagen ferngemoddet.

mfg

NobLorRos Modding, Serviceabteilung, Public Relations und Schwarzgeldverwaltung


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (2. November 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

ach mein board habt ihr also auch schon fernpannengemoddet wa?!  war übrings auch ein asus rossi muss an der gegend liegen die is warscheinlich nicht asus kompatibel genau wie ne pci-e graka und ein pci steckplatz


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (2. November 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Sehr geehrter Herr fr3dric02,

wir freuen uns, Sie als neuen Kunden begrüßen zu dürfen.

Wir habe zwar einen ASUS Spezialisten, arbeiten aber sonst Hersteller übergreifend.

Wir freuen uns zu hören, das Sie mit unserem Dienst zu frieden sind.

Die dementsprechende Rechnung wird mein Mitarbeiter Herr nobby77 Ihnen in den Nächsten Tagen zu kommen lassen.

Mfg

Rosstaeuscher 

NobLorRos Modding, Serviceabteilung für Defekte Hardware Bestellungen und Zerstörungen, Spezialist für Software Fehleinstellungen


----------



## Celina'sPapa (2. November 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Endlich und nach schier endlos erscheinender Suche habe ich die Abteilung gefunden, die für den plötzlichen und völlig unerwarteten Ausfall aller USB-Schnittstellen auf meinem P5E64-WS Evolution zuständig ist. 
Ich bitte um Stellungnahme, warum sich derartige Ausfälle nicht zumindest mit einem Countdown ankündigen können, damit man rechtzeitig für Ersatz sorgen kann.


----------



## nobbi77 (2. November 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Es ist die neue Mode, das "Surprise-Modding"
Modding, wenn man nicht damit rechnet.
Natürlich rechnet man auch nicht mit unseren gesalzenen Rechnungen ...


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (2. November 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

 ohh shit  kann man auch noch zurrückgeben


----------



## killer89 (2. November 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Woah, ich lach mich weg  ihr mit euren Geschichten  

Zum Glück hab ich hier nix von ASUS  und vom Rest lasst ihr bitte auch eure Finger! 
Weiter so Jungs 

MfG


----------



## JonnyB1989 (2. November 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> Da Sie als erster zufriedener Kunde auch noch so ein tolles Feedback gegeben haben, wird auch Ihre Grafikkarte in den nächsten Tagen ferngemoddet.



Ey ihr wolltet doch nichtraucher´s Graka fern modden und nicht meine GTX 280. 
Ich wunder mich schon warum die LED im IDLE von Grün auf Rot switcht und der Monitor schwarz wird.


----------



## moe (2. November 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

ihr habt nich zuuuuufällig mein armes win xp surprise ferngemoddet?das wollte nach fünf jahren einfach nicht mehr...


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (2. November 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*



fr3d3ric02 schrieb:


> ohh shit  kann man auch noch zurrückgeben





killer89 schrieb:


> Woah, ich lach mich weg  ihr mit euren Geschichten
> 
> Zum Glück hab ich hier nix von ASUS  und vom Rest lasst ihr bitte auch eure Finger!
> Weiter so Jungs
> ...





JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Ey ihr wolltet doch nichtraucher´s Graka fern modden und nicht meine GTX 280.
> Ich wunder mich schon warum die LED im IDLE von Grün auf Rot switcht und der Monitor schwarz wird.





moe schrieb:


> ihr habt nich zuuuuufällig mein armes win xp surprise ferngemoddet?das wollte nach fünf jahren einfach nicht mehr...




Tja...

Das ist ja unsere Geschäftsidee...

Sobald Ihr eines unserer Tagebücher besucht, sind wir schon am Modden...


Ihr habt alle das Kleingedruckte hier im Tagebuch nicht gelesen.....





Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Den *"NobLorRos" Tagebuch Virus *???
> 
> *Zu Risiken und Nebenwirkungen fragen Sie nicht Nobbi77, derLordselbst oder Rosstaeuscher, sondern wenden Sie sich an die PCGH Redaktion....
> 
> ...




Die Rechnungen für unser einmaliges Modding gehen noch diese Woche raus.....


Mfg
Rosstaeuscher

*Funktioniert Ihre Hardware einwandfrei??? Ist Ihre Wasserkühlung ein Traum??? Windows läuft ohne Fehler??? 

Wenn Ihnen das zu Langweilig ist, dann buchen Sie uns: *
_*NobLorRos Modding*_
*
Sie werden Probleme haben, die Sie sich in Ihren wildesten Alpträumen nicht vorstellen können.... *


​


----------



## nobbi77 (2. November 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Hihi, unsere Geschäftsidee schlägt ja ein wie eine Bombe!


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. November 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Dann mal danke, für meine tote Notebookgraka.


----------



## Danger23 (3. November 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Ja bitte moddet diesen PC auch. Ich sitz nämlich in der Arbeit am PC und hätte gegen ein Fernmodding gar nix einzuwenden. Und die Rechnung dann auch gleich noch an die Firma und ich bin zufrieden


----------



## Schienenbruch (3. November 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Hi!

Ihr habt nicht zufällig auch den für meine Packstation zuständigen DHL-Mitarbeiter gemoddet?

Der hat nämlich das Paket mit meiner sehnsüchtig erwarteten AT-Bestellung einfach wieder zurückgehen lassen!

Ergebnis: meine erste Wakü verzögert sich um mindestens 3 Wochen (beruflich keine Zeit) und die zweite Bestellung kommt nicht mehr in die Rabattaktion.

Ich könnte 


grüße

Jochen


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (3. November 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Ihr habt nicht zufällig auch den für meine Packstation zuständigen DHL-Mitarbeiter gemoddet?
> 
> ...




Autsch .....

Das ist echt ärgerlich....

Aber die DHL Mitarbeiter brauchen wir nicht modden....die sind von alleine so Dämlich....

Ich drück die Daumen für Dein Projekt, das es noch gut zu Abschluss kommt...

Mfg


----------



## nobbi77 (3. November 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Das Modden haben uns die DHL-Leute beigebracht


----------



## Schienenbruch (4. November 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Autsch .....
> Das ist echt ärgerlich....


Frage ist nur: für wen?
Ich schreibe die Woche noch einen schönen Brief an DHL......


Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Aber die DHL Mitarbeiter brauchen wir nicht modden....die sind von alleine so Dämlich....


jetzt bist Du aber freundlich.....


Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Ich drück die Daumen für Dein Projekt, das es noch gut zu Abschluss kommt...


Sehe ich so aus, als ob ich mich davon aufhalten ließe?



nobbi77 schrieb:


> Das Modden haben uns die DHL-Leute beigebracht


Ich gehe!
Das ist selbst mir zu viel!
Dafür haben mich 10 Jahre S-Bahn-Berlin nicht genug abgehärtet!

(Siehe meine Signatur.....)

grüße

Jochen

P.S.: wenn Ihr jetzt noch mein Fahrrad Moddet, verzögert sich die Wakü weiter. Und Ihr dürft mich zur Arbeit fahren!
(Hält Euer Auto mein Gewicht aus....?)


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (4. November 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> jetzt bist Du aber freundlich.....
> 
> Sehe ich so aus, als ob ich mich davon aufhalten ließe?
> 
> ...



Freundlich bin ich doch immer....

Ich weiß nicht ob Du so aussiehst.....schick doch mal ein Foto....

Mein Auto hat eine Zuladung von 750 KG....Reicht das ???

Sonst habe ich noch einen Anhänger und mein Auto darf 1.8 Tonnen ziehen...

*mein Telefon klingelt...ich muss schnell weg....*

Mfg


----------



## nobbi77 (4. November 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

ähhhh, ich HABE mein Auto gemoddet, steht seit einer Woche beim Händler und wartet auf ein Ersatzteil

Ist nicht die wasserkühlung, aber ich glaube ein Klimakompressor zählt auch, oder?


----------



## midnight (4. November 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Mein Auto hat eine Zuladung von 750 KG....Reicht das ???
> Sonst habe ich noch einen Anhänger und mein Auto darf 1.8 Tonnen ziehen...



Was bitte hast du fürn Auto? Was großkalibriges?

so far


----------



## nobbi77 (4. November 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

er hat 2, eins wird immer gemoddet


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (4. November 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*



midnight schrieb:


> Was bitte hast du fürn Auto? Was großkalibriges?
> 
> so far



Einen VW Touran, 170 PS TDI...



nobbi77 schrieb:


> er hat 2, eins wird immer gemoddet



Stimmt !!!

Ich habe noch einen oft wechselnden Dienstwagen...

Ferngemoddet wurde am Samstag meine Heizung im Haus....

Freitag war der Kundendienst der Hersteller Firma da, da mein Heizungsdealer nicht mehr weiter wußte, und am Samstag morgen um 5 Uhr Früh knallte es ganz laut und das war es dann mit meiner Heizung....

Exitus...

Der Monteur behauptete doch darauf hin auch noch, er hätte alles richtig zusammen gebaut...

Meine Familie wärmt sich im Moment an meinem Prozzi....

Mfg


----------



## Danger23 (5. November 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

@ rosstaeuscher: Na ist aber schlecht wenn du dich selber fernmoddest. Ich hatte aber mal ähnliche Probleme mit meiner Warmwassertherme. Aber Heizung ist zu dieser Jahreszeit eindeutig blöder.


----------



## nobbi77 (5. November 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Ist doch nicht so schlimm, ne Heizung braucht man doch nur, wenn es kalt wird....


----------



## midnight (5. November 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Hiermit rufe ich offiziell die Aktion
mehr P4 für mollige Wärme bei Rossi
aus.

Überflüssige CPUs einfach so bei der Post abgeben. Die Mitarbeiter werden so ferngemodded, dass die Pakete schon ankommen (=

so far


----------



## killer89 (5. November 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Ich hab noch nen P4 für S478 samt Board hier liegen... Interesse? 

MfG


----------



## moe (8. November 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

jetzt wirds misteriös!!

noblorros haben uri geller mit ins boot geholt,

meine waschmaschine wurde ferngemoddet!!

(und die hat, man höre und staune, *keinen* lan-anschluss!?!)


----------



## Schienenbruch (8. November 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

@moe: Deine Waschmaschine hat Stromanschluß, das reicht völlig aus.......


----------



## King_Sony (8. November 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Was ist denn ein p4?!
LG Sony


----------



## moe (8. November 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

ein pentium4 prozessor von intel. die sind dafür bekannt ziemlich hitzköpfig zu sein.
http://www.qtl.co.il/img/copy.pnghttp://www.babylon.com/favicon.ico


----------



## Schienenbruch (8. November 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*



King_Sony schrieb:


> Was ist denn ein p4?!
> LG Sony



Computer-Eisenzeit.....


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (8. November 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*



moe schrieb:


> jetzt wirds misteriös!!
> 
> noblorros haben uri geller mit ins boot geholt,
> 
> ...




Und wieder ein zufriedener Kunde....

Für dieses außergewöhnliche Fernmodding berechnen wir Ihnen € 857,36 + € 1.136,87 Versand.....

Garantie gibt es selbstverständlich keine und unser Lieferpartner DHL verschlampt garantiert Ihre Lieferung....

Eines unserer Modding Geheimnisse ist, wie schon von Schienenbruch erwähnt, es reicht ein Stromanschluss....

Durch unsere besondere Modding Methode, hacken wir Ihre Stromleitungen per Lan oder Wlan Anschluss...

*Bitte auch unsere jeweiligen Erfolge im Support Thread Posten...*

Mfg

Rosstaeuscher
_Master of Desaster_


----------



## UnnerveD (8. November 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Hoffen wir mal, dass die Mitarbeiter von TSMC nicht zufällig in euren TBs gelesen haben, sonst sieht es demnächst düster aus 

*Schnell mal noch meinen Laptop in Sicherheit bringen*
btw.. könnt ihr mir das erklären? Der ist erst so, seitdem ich in dem Tagebuch gelesen habe....

Hoffentlich wird das net wieder so teuer, wie mit dem ferngemoddeten Mainboard....


----------



## Milkyway (10. November 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

So, habe jetzt in den letzten Tagen dieses Tagebuch, das vom Lord, Nobbi, Equilibrium, McZonk und Nyso gelesen.  Haben mir alle gefallen, aber deins war wohl das beste^^ Also auch von mir: Toll gemacht, würd ich nie so hinkriegen  Ich wage mich grad mal daran, mir ne eigene pulsierende Beleuchtung für mein (noch leeres) HAF 922 zu bauen.. 
Und nun das überraschenste: All meine Hardware hat überlebt  Stattdessen is der PCI Controller von meinem Bruder kaputt gegangen.... xD


----------



## de_oli (10. November 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Computer-Eisenzeit.....


 also eher nich 


Milkyway schrieb:


> Stattdessen is der PCI Controller von meinem Bruder kaputt gegangen.... xD


)
den haben wir (die noblorros) ferngemoddet  (zähle jetzt auch dazu  nachher sinds noch 1000 )


----------



## Der Maniac (11. November 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Ich dachte die von TSMC haben den kram schon gelesen? Oder warum haben die nur ne Chipausbeute von 20-35%? xD

@ Schienenbruch: In deinem Ava steht Hüft*buch* xD Fehlt da nicht was?^^


----------



## midnight (11. November 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Wie auf einmal alle dazugehören! Irgendwann übernehmt ihr noch die Welt! Und niemand kann etwas dagegen tun, weil alle Superhelden ferngemodded wurden...

so far


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (12. November 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*



Milkyway schrieb:


> So, habe jetzt in den letzten Tagen dieses Tagebuch, das vom Lord, Nobbi, Equilibrium, McZonk und Nyso gelesen.  Haben mir alle gefallen, aber deins war wohl das beste^^ Also auch von mir: Toll gemacht, würd ich nie so hinkriegen  Ich wage mich grad mal daran, mir ne eigene pulsierende Beleuchtung für mein (noch leeres) HAF 922 zu bauen..
> Und nun das überraschenste: All meine Hardware hat überlebt  Stattdessen is der PCI Controller von meinem Bruder kaputt gegangen.... xD



Danke für die Blumen...


Die Lösung mit Deinem Bruder ist ganz einfach....wir habe uns über Deinen PC in Dein Handy gehackt und haben damit den PCI Controller Deines Bruders gekillt...

Das macht dann € 687,36 + € 287,12 Sonderaufwand + € 988,53 Versand...

Mfg


----------



## Milkyway (13. November 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Mein Handy is aber nicht im W-Lan. Oder hast du ganz heimlich meine CPU, auf die UMTS Freqenz runtergetaktet und damit die Signale "emuliert"?^^

Bin doch Mitarbeiter, krieg ichs nicht kostenlos?  Wobei Die Rechnung doch eh bei den gemoddeten DHL Männern verloren geht 

@ midnight: Das is der Sinn der Sache 

Und mal B2T zu kommen: Wirken die GraKas in echt auch so... Farbinvertiert?


----------



## nobbi77 (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Mitarbeiter kriegen Rabatt....in der Kantine aber nur bei Rote Beete....

Oder bei LG Blue Ray Combos...Ups, verraten...


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

*Update*


*Hallo Mitstreiter !!!

Ja, die komische Truhe gibt es noch .....

Außerhalb des NobLorRos Tagebuchs des Wahnsinns, habe ich noch Zeit gefunden, meine eigenen Fails zu produzieren....

Es gibt eine Menge neue Grafikkarten auf dem Markt....

Vor allen die 5*** Serie von ATI ist wegen DX11, dem geringen Stromhunger und der Leistungsfähigkeit einen Blick wert....
*
*ABER*

*Die richtig guten Highend Karten HD 5850 und 5870 werden wegen der Schlechten Verfügbarkeit zu Exorbitanten Preisen gehandelt.........wogegen die HD 5970 von den meisten Usern kaum zu bezahlen ist.....*

*Gibt es Alternativen ???*

*Nun, es gibt da noch die HD 5770.....die wird wird derzeit je nach Modell zwischen 135 und 160 Euro gehandelt.....

Ist das eine Alternative ???

Nun, eine HD 5770 ist ein gute und sehr schnelle Mittelklasse Karte, die in etwa die Leistung einer HD 4870 hat, aber von der Leistung einer HD 5850 weit Entfernt ist......*

*ABER*

*Für den Preis einer HD 5850 bekommt man derzeit zwei HD 5770.....

Und da, laut Leistungsspektrum, eine HD 5770 im Prinzip eine Halbierte HD 5870 darstellt, könnte es doch interessant sein, zwei HD 5770 im Crossfire zu betreiben....

Theoretisch müssten die Karten schneller sein als eine HD 5850 oder ???*

*Genau das möchte ich herausfinden....*


*Also willkommen zu einem NobLorRos Experiment !!!

Es wird selbstverständlich auch Fails geben....das bin ich dem Ruf unserer Firma Schuldig....*


*Coming soon*


----------



## hirschi-94 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*

Sehr interessant...wollte ich schon immer wissen wie sich zwei 5770 machen.
Ich bin gespannt...welche sollen es denn werden? Vapor-X?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Das Finale*



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Sehr interessant...wollte ich schon immer wissen wie sich zwei 5770 machen.
> Ich bin gespannt...welche sollen es denn werden? Vapor-X?






Mfg


----------



## Nucleus (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Update: HD 5770 Crossfire - Fail oder Sinnvoll ???*

Als Gründungsmitglied von NobLorRos ist es Deine heilige Pflicht die Kiste ohne Grafikkarte zum Laufen zu bekommen!


----------



## Modstar (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Update: HD 5770 Crossfire - Fail oder Sinnvoll ???*

Ui, ich freu mich drauf!


----------



## axel25 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Update: HD 5770 Crossfire - Fail oder Sinnvoll ???*

UihUihUih, dafür hast also die 5770er gebraucht!?!
Viel Pech


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Update: HD 5770 Crossfire - Fail oder Sinnvoll ???*

*Sehr geehrte Damen, Herren, Modder, Modaratoren und die PCGH Redaktion....

Nehmen Sie bitte platz....hat jeder was zu trinken ??? 
Genügend Popcorn ???

Ok.....dann kann ich ja loslegen....


Herzlich willkommen im *

*NobLorRos Kasperletheater*

*Unser Heutiges Stück heißt: 

Rossi u. HD 4890 vs. 2x HD 5770*


*1. Akt*​*
Szene 1

Es begab sich auf einem Freitag...unser Held Rossi musste wie immer arbeiten, war aber frohen Mutes....

Denn heute sollte der NobLorRos Götterbote DHL ein unscheinbares Päckchen bei Ihm zu Hause abliefern. 

Unser Held beeilte sich und sein getreues Roß VW Golf setzte Ihn um 18.30 Uhr zu Hause ab......

Rossi stürmte seine Heimstatt....er wehrte sich verbissen gegen die Wachen Miau und Wauwau und durchwühlte sämtliche Räumlichkeiten nach einem Unscheinbarem Paket, welches der Götterbote DHL anheim lassen sollte.....

Doch was war dass ??? 
Trotz intensiver Suche wurde er nicht fündig und so suchte er Rat bei der Herrin des Hauses....
Sie übergab unserem Helden wortlos eine Orange Postkarte...

Wer hatte mir wohl geschrieben ??? Dachte unser Held Rossi und sog begierig die Worte auf die dort in Krakeliger Orkschrift geschrieben stand.....

"Nicht angetroffen - In Filiale abholen" .... konnte unser Held aus den Hieroglyphen entziffern....

"Warum Nur ???" fragte er die Herrin des Hauses.
"Ich war wirklich nur eine halbe Stunde nicht im Haus".....diese lapidare Ausrede klang wie Hohn in den Ohren unseres Helden...


Szene2

Nach einer unruhigen Nacht, machte unser Held Rossi sich am nächsten morgen auf den weg zur Arbeit....doch vorher, wagte er gegen 8 Uhr einen Abstecher in die Höhle des Löwen

"Die Postfiliale"

Bewaffnet mit der Orangen Postkarte stürmte er den Schalter....

Eine Stimme stoppte Ihn...
"Ist die Karte von gestern ???" schallte es durch den Raum...
"Jawohl" Antwortete unser Held....
"Der Götterboten Wagen kommt erst um 10 Uhr...." war die lapidare Antwort...

Völlig niedergeschlagen, die Freude auf das Wochenende beraubt macht sich unser Held auf den Weg zur Arbeit, mit nur einem Gedanken im Kopf "Die Postfiliale schließt um 12.30 Uhr und ich muss bis 12.30 Uhr arbeiten....Was tun ???"

Gott sei Dank, gelang es unserem Helden, nie um eine Ausrede verlegen, seinem Chef klar zu machen, das er um 10 Uhr die Arbeitsgefilde für eine Halbe Stunde aus lebenswichtigen Gründen verlassen müsse....

Gesagt getan....und gegen 10.15 Uhr, bekam unser Held in der Postfiliale das ersehnte Paket....


Szene 3

Am frühen Nachmittag, so gegen 14 Uhr war es endlich soweit...

Unser Held Rossi hat das ersehnte Paket vor sich liegen, bereit zum Auspacken...
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_*Mit einem scharfen Messer bewaffnet, bedrohte Unser Held das Paket mit den Worten "Entkleide Dich und gib Deinen Inhalt preis...."
*_
_*Erschrocken von so viel Ungeduld entkleidete sich das Paket und zeigte was es verborgen hielt...
*_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_*AHHHHH....
Das Objekt der Begierde....eine Sapphire HD 5770 Vapor-X.....

ABER...
Aus den Fehlern der Vergangenheit lernte Unser Held....
In Weiser Vorrausicht, eventuell Ferngemoddet zu werden, hat unser Held sicherheitshalber 2 bestellt....
*_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_* 
Mit den Worten "Mach dich nackig du S**" befahl unser Held mit entschlossener Stimme dem Grafikkarten Karton, seinen Inhalt Preis zu geben....
*_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



__*Jetzt wurde es Zeit für Männersachen....

Ein Größen Vergleich....*
__


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



__*Unser Held vernahm ein "Ätsch" von der HD 4890 Toxic...
"Meiner ist Länger...."*

*"Ha" meinten die HD 5770....
"Nicht nur auf die Länge kommt es an, sondern auch auf die Technik...."
"Und zwei sind besser als einer....denn wenn einer schlapp macht....." (an dieser Stelle unterbrach unser Held die weiteren Ausführungen....)*_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Scene 4

*_*Unser Held Rossi beschloss....es wird Zeit für einen Funktionstest...

Flugs die Karten eingebaut und angeschaltet...
*__


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



__*Unser Held war überrascht....*

*Die Karten sehen schick aus, funktionieren offensichtlich Einwandfrei und auch der Treiber hat das Crossfire Gespann einwandfrei Erkannt....*_​
_*(Anmerkung des Authors: Einen Einzeltest der Karten spare ich mir, das sie hier im Forum schon getestet wurde)
*_Test



_*Mmmm....bisher kein Fernmodding ???

Ich bin Enttäuscht....
Bei der nächsten NobLorRos Firmensitzung muss ich wohl mal auf den Tisch hauen und auf unsere AGB`s verweisen....*
_
_*Unser Held Rossi startet flug`s GPU-Z um die Werte in Ihrer ganzen Pracht genießen zu können.....

Da erschrak unser Held...

Was ist das ???*
_
*FAIL !!!

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Das sollte doch so aussehen....*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Wer war der Dieb ???

Nobbi ??? Godtake ??? Schrauberopi ??? derLordselbst ???

Wofür brauten Sie meine fehlenden Shaders ??? 
Für den NobLorRos Fluxkompensator ???


Mmmh...

Darüber hatte ich schon mal was gelesen....

Sapphire hatte auf einigen Karten Samsung Speicherchips verbaut...die aber haben eine Sperre mit 720 Shaders...

Die Lösung: 
Ein Grafikkarten Bios Update von der Sapphire Homepage ist nötig....


Also ....Kommando zurück...

Eine Grafikkarte wieder raus, Sapphire Seite besucht, Dateien und Anleitung runter geladen, USB Stick vorbereiten, Bios auf Booten vom Stick umgestellt, Flash durchgeführt, Bios umgestellt, Windows gestartet, GPU-Z gestartet,

UND.....Alle 800 wieder da !!! Geht doch !!! 

Also das ganze noch mal von Vorne...

An dieser Stelle muss ich mich korrigieren....
Ich bin STOLZ auf meine Jungs von NobLorRos, für dieses Elegante Fernmodding....

Vor allen, weil Beide Karten das selbe Problem hatten....

"Das habt Ihr gut gemacht Jungs !!!"

Für alle, die das selbe Problem haben, habe ich die nötigen Dateien als Anhang angehängt.

So....unserem Helden Rossi ist für den Tag die Lust vergangen....


**Ende des  1. Aktes !!!*​*
Coming soon....



*​
​


----------



## hirschi-94 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Update: HD 5770 Crossfire - Fail oder Sinnvoll ???*

Sehr geil geschrieben... 
Das mit DHL kenn ich irgendwoher...
Wäre doch doof gewesen wenn kein fernmodding dabei gewesen wäre...
Ich bin gespannt auf den TEST!


----------



## Malkav85 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Update: HD 5770 Crossfire - Fail oder Sinnvoll ???*

Ich war mal so frei und hab deinen Text editiert  Du hast die URL verhunzt (hessisch; schlecht gemacht). Statt einer "[" war dort eine "(", daher ging die URL zu den AGBs nicht ^^


----------



## Spartaner25 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Update: HD 5770 Crossfire - Fail oder Sinnvoll ???*

Sag mal mit welcher Ausrede du deinen Chef rumbekommen hast.
"Ich kann doch eine Scharr von Wahnsinnigen und Bildersüchtigen nicht enttäuschen?" 
Aber mal im Ernst:
Behälst du die auch,also die Karten?
Oder waren das temporäre Werbegeschenke?

Das ist das 4 oder 5 mal, 
dass es wegen meinem Beitrag eine neue Seite gibt .


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Update: HD 5770 Crossfire - Fail oder Sinnvoll ???*



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Ich war mal so frei und hab deinen Text editiert  Du hast die URL verhunzt (hessisch; schlecht gemacht). Statt einer "[" war dort eine "(", daher ging die URL zu den AGBs nicht ^^



Ups...

Danke !!!

Passiert mir immer wieder...



Spartaner25 schrieb:


> Sag mal mit welcher Ausrede du deinen Chef rumbekommen hast.
> "Ich kann doch eine Scharr von Wahnsinnigen und Bildersüchtigen nicht enttäuschen?"
> Aber mal im Ernst:
> Behälst du die auch,also die Karten?
> ...



Wie ich meinen Chef überrede.....na ja....ich bin im Büro, sowie im Außendienst tätig......

Ob ich die Karten behalte ???

ABWARTEN  Und den Test lesen...

Aber Nein....mich Sponsert keiner...die Karten musste ich schon selber kaufen....

Mfg


----------



## ole88 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Update: HD 5770 Crossfire - Fail oder Sinnvoll ???*

gefällt mir ich warte auf 3D 06 Tests von dir will wissen ob deiner länger ist als meiner (natürlich nur die gesamtanzahl der zahlen im ergebnis^^)


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Update: HD 5770 Crossfire - Fail oder Sinnvoll ???*

*Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, Modder, Moderatoren und die PCGH Redaktion....

Der Vorhang öffnet sich.....* 


*NobLorRos Kasperletheater*

*Unser Heutiges Stück heißt: *

*Rossi u. HD 4890 vs. 2x HD 5770*



*2. Akt*


*Szene 1*

*Am nächsten Morgen...

Nachdem unser Held Rossi, trotz der Fails des Vortages, eine ruhige Nacht hatte, wurde es Zeit zum direkten Duell zu starten...

Das Testsystem:
*

*Asus Maximus II Formula*
*Q9550 @ 3,825 Ghz
*
*4 GB OCZ Platinium DDR2 1066*
*Windows 7*
*ATI CCC 10.1 Treiber
*

*Die Gegner:*


*Sapphire HD 4890 Toxic @ 960Mhz GPU Takt (Werkseitig)*
*2x Sapphire HD 5770 Vapor-X (Werkseitiger mini OC auf 860Mhz) Crossfire*
 *
**Fail !!!*

*Erinnert Ihr Euch was unser Held Rossi anfangs erwähnte ???

Unser Held wollte schauen, ob 2x HD 5770 Crossfire schneller sind als eine HD 5850 und vielleicht in die Nähe einer HD 5870 heran kommt...

Sinnvoll wäre es natürlich, wenn man die Besagten Karten auch zur Verfügung hätte....

Da ich aber leider nicht gesponsert werde und diesen Test selbst finanziere, muss meine HD 4890 Toxic dagegen halten...

Immerhin ist die Toxic baugleich mit der Limitierten Atomic Variante...einzigster Unterschied ist der um 40Mhz geringere GPU Takt....

Kurz gesagt, meine HD 4890 ist in etwa so schnell wie eine GTX 285....und das kann man durchaus mit vorherigen Test von PCGH vergleichen.....Eine HD 5850 ist minimal schneller als eine GTX 285...

Um auszuschließen, das die CPU limitiert, schicke ich sie mit einer Taktung von 3,825Ghz ins rennen....


**Fail Nr. 2 !!!*

*Kenner wissen, das dass Asus Maximus II Formula mit einem P45 Chipsatz ausgerüstet ist und folglich Crossfire nur mit jeweils 8 Lanes angebunden wird.....

Also ist mit Leistungsverlust zu rechnen....*

​*Szene 2


Also.....

**Lasset die Spiele beginnen....*​*

Als erstes schick unser Tragischer Held Rossi das allseits beliebte 3DMark06 ins Rennen....


**HD 4890 Toxic*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*HD 5770 Crossfire*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Rums !!!*

*Der Unterschied ist schon deutlich....

Die 2 HD 5770 sind um 2871 Punkte schneller...das ist eine Steigerung um 15,6% !!!
*


*Schicken wir mal Vantage in Rennen....*

*HD 4890 Toxic

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*HD 5770 Crossfire*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Nochmals Rums....*

*Hier fällt der Unterschied schon deutlicher aus, wo mehr die Grafikleistung zählt, statt die CPU Leistung....

Es ergibt sich eine Steigerung von 3195 Punkten, das sind 25,3% mehr Leistung.....*



*Von diesen ersten Ergebnissen bin ich doch sehr Überrascht....

Ich denke es kristallisiert sich jetzt schon heraus, das trotz 8 Lanes Anbindung das Crossfire Gespann um einiges schneller sein wird als eine einzelne HD 5850 !!!*

*ABER....*

*Was sagen schon Syntetische Benchmarks aus....

Die tatsächliche Spiele Leistung zählt....


Damit geht es weiter im 3. Akt......


**Ende 2. Akt* 


*Coming soon....*​​​​


----------



## moe (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Update: HD 5770 Crossfire - Fail oder Sinnvoll ???*

machs doch nicht so spannend! wo bleiben die opfer; tote, verletzte?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Update: HD 5770 Crossfire - Fail oder Sinnvoll ???*



moe schrieb:


> machs doch nicht so spannend! wo bleiben die opfer; tote, verletzte?




Ich bin beim derLordselbst in die Lehre gegangen....

Mfg


----------



## nyso (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Update: HD 5770 Crossfire - Fail oder Sinnvoll ???*

Jetzt kannst du nicht bloß einen Finger bluten lassen, sondern musst auf zwei aufpassen, weil du hast ja jetzt zwei Grakas mit je einem Lüfter
Also wieder Wischeimer etc. daneben stellen


----------



## nobbi77 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Update: HD 5770 Crossfire - Fail oder Sinnvoll ???*

Caravan Rosstaeuscher, die Grakas haben aber ne Menge Sleeve...


----------



## godtake (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Update: HD 5770 Crossfire - Fail oder Sinnvoll ???*

Jaaa, 

ist doch vollkommen klar: Neues Mainboard kaufen (mit 2x 16 Lanes), beim Ausbau die Truhe kaputt machen, feststellen dass der Lack sowieso ne Auffrischung braucht, von vorne anfangen, feststellen dass bis dato 2x 342 Lanes Standart sind, neues Mainboard kaufen, bei der Gelegenheit die WaKü tauschen, Wasserschaden an Truhe anrichten, nochmal von vorne anfangen, feststellen dass bis dato.....

Freut mich dass es weitergeht, und: Ich fermodde zwar, aber ich klaue nicht!...meistens...

Grüßle, Goddi


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Update: HD 5770 Crossfire - Fail oder Sinnvoll ???*



nyso schrieb:


> Jetzt kannst du nicht bloß einen Finger bluten lassen, sondern musst auf zwei aufpassen, weil du hast ja jetzt zwei Grakas mit je einem Lüfter
> Also wieder Wischeimer etc. daneben stellen


 
Zu meiner Standard Modding Ausrüstung gehört:

Verbandskasten
Telefon mit vorgewählter Notrufnummer
Wischeimer und Mopp um die Schweinerei weg zu wischen
Organspendeausweis
Ausgefülltes und unterschriebendes Testament....
Vorsorgliche Verabschiedung von allen Familienangehörigen.....


Ohne diese Maßnahmen fange ich gar nicht erst an...




godtake schrieb:


> Jaaa,
> 
> ist doch vollkommen klar: Neues Mainboard kaufen (mit 2x 16 Lanes), beim Ausbau die Truhe kaputt machen, feststellen dass der Lack sowieso ne Auffrischung braucht, von vorne anfangen, feststellen dass bis dato 2x 342 Lanes Standart sind, neues Mainboard kaufen, bei der Gelegenheit die WaKü tauschen, Wasserschaden an Truhe anrichten, nochmal von vorne anfangen, feststellen dass bis dato.....
> 
> ...


 

Das hättest Du wohl gerne was ???

Ich bin froh, das meine Truhe einwandfrei funktioniert....

Der Zweimalige Ausfall der Kompletten Beleuchtung und das herunterfallen von Kathoden zählt ja nicht......

Mfg


----------



## axel25 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Update: HD 5770 Crossfire - Fail oder Sinnvoll ???*

Kein Fail?
Ich glaube, der Knop funktioniert immer noch nicht!


----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Update: HD 5770 Crossfire - Fail oder Sinnvoll ???*

Sag mal Rossi, hast du eig schon deine Hausaufgaben fertiggemacht?


Aber hast du im ernst daran geglaubt, dass deine uralte 4890 gegen zwei Neuzeit Karten ankommt?


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Update: HD 5770 Crossfire - Fail oder Sinnvoll ???*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Sag mal Rossi, hast du eig schon deine Hausaufgaben fertiggemacht?
> 
> 
> Aber hast du im ernst daran geglaubt, dass deine uralte 4890 gegen zwei Neuzeit Karten ankommt?
> ...




Bettelst Du um Schläge ???

Was heißt Uralt ??? Ist erst ein halbes Jahr alt....

OK stammt aus der Steinzeit.....

Mfg


----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Update: HD 5770 Crossfire - Fail oder Sinnvoll ???*

nein ich winke mit dem Graka-Pfahl XD

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Update: HD 5770 Crossfire - Fail oder Sinnvoll ???*

*Sooooo liebe Kinder...

Der Vorhang öffnet sich für das*
*NobLorRos Kasperletheater*

*Unser Heutiges Stück heißt: *

*Rossi u. HD 4890 vs. 2x HD 5770*



*3. Akt*

*Es wird Zeit für ein paar Spiele Benchmarks....

Ich habe dafür die von PCGH empfohlenen Benchmarks "Stalker Clear Sky" und FarCry 2 verwendet....

Gebencht wurde nach PCGH Vorgabe in den Auflösunungen 1680x1050 und 1920x1080.....
*
*Dann mal los....*
*Szene 1*
*Benchmark mit Stalker* *Clear Sky ohne CPU Control...*
*1680er Auflösung*
*1920er Auflösung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

Stalker ohne CPU Control zeigt die ware Grafikleistung....allerdings sieht man auch, das ein Mehrkernprozessor dringend nötig ist um einigermaßen Flüssig spielen zu können...

Hier ist auch schon zu sehen, das dass HD 5770 Crossfire Gespann sich von der Einzelkarte HD4890 absetzt....*
*Es geht aber noch deutlicher....*
*Szene 2*

*Jetzt müssen die Kandidaten zeigen, was sie in FarCry 2 können....

Gebencht habe ich in den Auflösungen 1680x1050 und 1920x1080.

Es wurde jeweils das Szenario Very High und Ultra High angewandt.

Jeweils ohne AA, 4x und 8x.....*
*Na dann legen wir mal los....*
*1680x1050 Very High*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*1680x1050 Ultra High*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*1920x1080 Very High*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*1920x1080 Ultra High*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Das ist Interessant....

Die HD 5770 liegen immer im Durchschnitt zwischen 18 und 22 FPS vor der HD 4890......

Selbst in der Höchsten Auflösung bleibt FarCry 2 mit HD 5770 Crossfire damit Flüssig Spielbar, während es mit der HD 4890 Problematisch wird....
Ich habe aber noch was....

Sofern ich nicht wieder Ferngemoddet werde....
**Ende 3. Akt*
*Coming soon...*​ 
​


----------



## nobbi77 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Update: HD 5770 Crossfire - Fail oder Sinnvoll ???*

Ich glaube, du hast die Links ferngemoddet!!!


----------



## killer89 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Update: HD 5770 Crossfire - Fail oder Sinnvoll ???*

Wer schläft da schon wieder auf dem Fernmodding-Knopf? 

MfG


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Update: HD 5770 Crossfire - Fail oder Sinnvoll ???*

Wenn ich den erwische, der mich gerade Fernmoddet....

Gleich geht es hoffentlich...

Mfg


----------



## killer89 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Update: HD 5770 Crossfire - Fail oder Sinnvoll ???*

Oh, die ersten Bilder sind da 

MfG

edit1: n bissl lütt ne? ^^ ach und gibts Mikroruckeln bei dir?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Update: HD 5770 Crossfire - Fail oder Sinnvoll ???*



killer89 schrieb:


> Oh, die ersten Bilder sind da
> 
> MfG
> 
> edit1: n bissl lütt ne? ^^ ach und gibts Mikroruckeln bei dir?




GRRRRRRRRRRR...

Bei mir liegen sie als 1280er Größe...

Dauert noch einen Moment.....

Mfg


----------



## moe (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Update: HD 5770 Crossfire - Fail oder Sinnvoll ???*

jetz macht ers ja schon wieder so spannend...


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Update: HD 5770 Crossfire - Fail oder Sinnvoll ???*

Soooooo...

Zumindest sieht man Bilder...

Ist zwar noch schwer zu erkennen...aber ich änder die gleich noch mal...

Musste alles ins Bilderalbum laden ....

Mfg


----------



## Cateros (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Update: HD 5770 Crossfire - Fail oder Sinnvoll ???*

fail im Fotoalbum 

Scharzes Design und scharze Schrift bei Transparentem weißen Hintergrund deiner tabellen 
aber sieht doch Schick aus 
das TB hat mich erst dazu gebracht, hier auf das Forum zu stoßen..  gefällt mir.. 

zu ausfallenden Kathoden fällt mir nur eins ein:
nicht zu viele nehmen, dann ist die sättigung nicht erreicht und es gibt keinen ausfall  *duck*

Cateros


----------



## Modstar (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Update: HD 5770 Crossfire - Fail oder Sinnvoll ???*

Herzlich wilkommen hier im Forum Cateros!
ja die Grafiken sind etwas ..... aber si erfüllen ihren Zweck.


----------



## NCphalon (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Update: HD 5770 Crossfire - Fail oder Sinnvoll ???*

Die erste seh ich, aber das wars auch schon^^

Schöne oldschool excel diagramme, mjam xD


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Update: HD 5770 Crossfire - Fail oder Sinnvoll ???*



Cateros schrieb:


> fail im Fotoalbum
> 
> Scharzes Design und scharze Schrift bei Transparentem weißen Hintergrund deiner tabellen
> aber sieht doch Schick aus
> ...





Modstar schrieb:


> Herzlich wilkommen hier im Forum Cateros!
> ja die Grafiken sind etwas ..... aber si erfüllen ihren Zweck.





NCphalon schrieb:


> Die erste seh ich, aber das wars auch schon^^
> 
> Schöne oldschool excel diagramme, mjam xD



Ja,Ja....

Ärgert mich nur.....

Wer den Schaden hat, braucht für den Spott nicht zu sorgen....

Das war heute abend ein 1A Fernmodding mit den Bildern...

Jetzt ist aber alles lesbar....

Mfg


----------



## nobbi77 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Update: HD 5770 Crossfire - Fail oder Sinnvoll ???*

Und warum hat Rossi es geschafft?? Darum

Caravan Rosstaeuscher: Master Nobbi, du musst mir helfen! Mein Sleeve reicht nicht für diese Verkleinerungen!

Master Nobbi: Geduld haben du musst, Paint.net benutzen du sollst! Diesen Stein du nehmen, mit Füssen Klavier spielen und gleichzeitig Bild verkleinern du kannst!

Caravan Rosstaeuscher: Es ist zu schwer, ich bin zu klein!

Master Nobbi: Laufender Meter ich bin, zuschauen du musst! 

Caravan Rosstaeuscher: Ahhh, mal sehen:

Caravan Rosstaeuscher: Hurra! Ich habs geschafft!

Master Nobbi: Bald auch Du ein großer Blödi-Schrauber wirst sein! Möge der Sleeve mit dir sein!

Master Nobbi: Schön, das geklappt es hat!

Und für alle, die die Bilder nicht sehen konnten: Siehe Anhang!

LG


Nobbi


----------



## kero81 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Update: HD 5770 Crossfire - Fail oder Sinnvoll ???*

Hahahahahahaha, oh je zum morgen sowas lustiges. Da fängt der Tag doch gleich viel entspannter an.


----------



## h_tobi (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Update: HD 5770 Crossfire - Fail oder Sinnvoll ???*

@nobbi, 
immer rein in die Wunde. 

@Rossi,
sehr schöner Vergleich, wie sieht es mit Microrucklern aus? 
Ist dir da was aufgefallen, oder laufen die Games soweit flüssig?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Update: HD 5770 Crossfire - Fail oder Sinnvoll ???*



h_tobi schrieb:


> @nobbi,
> immer rein in die Wunde.
> 
> @Rossi,
> ...


 

Zu den Mircrorucklern schreibe ich noch was....aber ich kann jetzt schon sagen, das mir bisher keine aufgefallen sind...will aber noch mal so 3-4 Games antesten.....

Die HD 5*** Serie soll ja mit Microrucklern nur geringe Probleme haben....

Mfg


----------



## h_tobi (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Update: HD 5770 Crossfire - Fail oder Sinnvoll ???*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Die HD 5*** Serie soll ja mit Microrucklern nur geringe Probleme haben....
> 
> Mfg



Na, wenn das nicht ein Wink mit der Frachtraumluke war, 
so wie ich dich kenne, dauert es nicht lange und wir werden den
nächsten CF Test sehen.


----------



## icecold (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Update: HD 5770 Crossfire - Fail oder Sinnvoll ???*

Da liest man sich erst mal in Ruhe 15 min den Test durch und schon nimmt mir Tobi die Frage weg Frechheit.

Aber mich würde das auch interessieren hatte mir auch mal eine Anschaffung dieser beiden Karten überlegt aber die Idee schnell wieder verworfen.

Aber wenn du viel positives zu berichten hast werde ich mir das noch mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.  

Hast du auch vor noch einen OC Test durch zu führen?

Edit: du solltest das CF-Gespann mal noch mit eine MSI Big Bang Fusion Testen  das soll ja noch weniger Mikroruckler haben
Falls es dir nicht zu teuer wird.
MfG


----------



## imperator94 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Update: HD 5770 Crossfire - Fail oder Sinnvoll ???*

hamma. gefällt mir echt gut!!!


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Update: HD 5770 Crossfire - Fail oder Sinnvoll ???*



icecold schrieb:


> Da liest man sich erst mal in Ruhe 15 min den Test durch und schon nimmt mir Tobi die Frage weg Frechheit.
> 
> Aber mich würde das auch interessieren hatte mir auch mal eine Anschaffung dieser beiden Karten überlegt aber die Idee schnell wieder verworfen.
> 
> ...


 

Ja,Ja tobi ist immer und überall gleichzeitig..... Für einen Zwerg ist er ganz schön schnell....

Ich hatte auch lange überlegt ob ich mir die beiden kaufen soll....aber da die 5850/5870 immer noch so teuer sind, habe ich beschlossen, es doch einmal zu versuchen....

OC Test habe ich schon gemacht.....da kommt noch was....

MSi Big Bumm Bumm ???

*_mal aufs Konto schau.....Uiii....ich wusste gar nicht das man Zahlen soooo rot darstellen kann....*_

Neee...so ein Test mache ich nicht.....mein Board finde ich schon klasse....

Den Test mache ich ja nur zu meinem Vergnügen.....und da hier noch keine CF Gespann getestet wurde, dachte ich mir ich bereite Euch auch etwas Spaß....

Mfg


----------



## h_tobi (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Update: HD 5770 Crossfire - Fail oder Sinnvoll ???*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Ja,Ja tobi ist immer und überall gleichzeitig..... Für einen Zwerg ist er ganz schön schnell....



*Ich sage nur: Masse x Beschleunigung. *



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Den Test mache ich ja nur zu meinem Vergnügen.....und da hier noch keine CF Gespann getestet wurde, dachte ich mir ich bereite Euch auch etwas Spaß....
> 
> Mfg



Das sieht man deinen Tests auch an.
Also mach weiter so und versüße uns den Tag.


----------



## Timmynator (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Update: HD 5770 Crossfire - Fail oder Sinnvoll ???*



h_tobi schrieb:


> *Ich sage nur: Masse x Beschleunigung.*



Klein und knubbelig so wie Gimli der Kampfzwerg? 

*duckundwech*


----------



## icecold (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Update: HD 5770 Crossfire - Fail oder Sinnvoll ???*

Jaja der Tobi ist irgendwie den ganzen Tag online und gibt irgendwie imm und überall seinen Senf da zu.*duckundweg*


----------



## h_tobi (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Update: HD 5770 Crossfire - Fail oder Sinnvoll ???*

Da kenne ich aber noch Jemanden.  *bin schneller*


----------



## nichtraucher91 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Update: HD 5770 Crossfire - Fail oder Sinnvoll ???*



h_tobi schrieb:


> *Ich sage nur: Masse x Beschleunigung. *



Wenn aber ein Faktor Null ist, so ist auch das Produkt Null... 


@Rossi
kannst du mal ein Test mit nur einer Karte machen? und wie laut ist die eig?

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## hirschi-94 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Update: HD 5770 Crossfire - Fail oder Sinnvoll ???*

Der Test gefällt mir sehr gut...sehr ausführlich.
wie nichraucher91 schon gesagt hat wäre ein Vergleich mit einer einzelnen 5770 gut...


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Update: HD 5770 Crossfire - Fail oder Sinnvoll ???*



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Wenn aber ein Faktor Null ist, so ist auch das Produkt Null...
> 
> 
> @Rossi
> ...





hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Der Test gefällt mir sehr gut...sehr ausführlich.
> wie nichraucher91 schon gesagt hat wäre ein Vergleich mit einer einzelnen 5770 gut...




Gibt es schon, deshalb spar ich mir das....

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...ire-radeon-hd5770-vapor-x-im-pcghx-check.html

Mfg


----------



## killer89 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Update: HD 5770 Crossfire - Fail oder Sinnvoll ???*

Najunana, wir wollen aber doch gerne auf DEINEM System vergleichbare Werte haben 

MfG


----------



## h_tobi (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Update: HD 5770 Crossfire - Fail oder Sinnvoll ???*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Den Test mache ich ja nur zu meinem *Vergnügen*.....und da hier noch keine CF Gespann getestet wurde, dachte ich mir ich *bereite Euch* auch etwas *Spaß*....
> 
> Mfg



Eigentor  
Also, wie es scheint, wollen die Jungs Spaß haben. (Test mit einer Karte).


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Update: HD 5770 Crossfire - Fail oder Sinnvoll ???*

Ich schau mal ob ich das noch mache....

Ich habe mehrere Tests mit hohen OC gemacht....

Aber scheinbar fängt meine CPU an zu limitieren oder es liegt am Treiber....

Gibt erst morgen ein Update.....

Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Update: HD 5770 Crossfire - Fail oder Sinnvoll ???*

*Soooo....Jungs und Mädels...*

*Da ich in den letzten Tagen nur wenig Zeit hatte, kommt das Update etwas verspätet....*


*NobLorRos Kasperletheater*​ 
*Unser Heutiges Stück heißt: *​ 
*Rossi u. HD 4890 vs. 2x HD 5770*​ 


*4. Akt*​ 
*Szene 1*​ 
*Unser tragischer Held Rossi wollte nun mal ausprobieren, was in den Karten steckt und bemühte den CCC und ließ das automatische OC Programm laufen....*​ 
*Heraus kam:*​

*GPU Takt: 950Mhz (Referenz 860)*
*Speicher Takt: 1445Mhz (Referenz 1200)*​
*Für die Automatische Übertaktung ist das echt beachtlich....*

*Aber ist das auch Stabil ???*​ 

*3DMark 06*​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Hääääh ??? Mehr nicht ???*​ 
*Das sind gerade mal 565 Punkte mehr....das ist nicht viel....*​ 

*Vantage*​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Hier sieht es schon anders aus....*​ 
*Satte 878 Punkte mehr !!!*​ 

*Als nächstes habe ich FarCry 2 laufen lassen in 1920x1080 Ultra High 8AA.....da kamen nur 2 FPS mehr raus...*​ 

*Woran liegt es wohl ???*​ 
*Vantage legt mehr auf die Grafik, statt auf die CPU Leistung und da ist ein deutlicher Anstieg der Werte zu spüren....*​ 
*Warum geht es nicht in der Praxis ???*​ 

*Es könnten verschiedene Ursachen sein....spinnen wir mal vor...*​
*Mein Q9550 fängt an zu limitieren...Core i7 Erforderlich ???*​
*Das Netzteil gibt zu wenig Strom ??? Obwohl ist ein BeQuiet Dark Power Pro mit 650W.....*​
*Liegt es an der 8 Lane Anbindung ???*​
*Im Moment finde ich keine Lösung.....*​ 


*Szene 2*​ 
*Vorläufiges Persönliches Fazit*​ 

*Ich bin von der Kombination von 2 HD 5770 im Crossfire laufen zu lassen überzeugt. Es lohnt sich !!!*​ 
*Meine Tests haben ergeben, das 2x HD 5770 im Crossfire Betrieb definitiv erheblich schneller sind als eine HD 5850 und trotz 8 Lane Anbindung mit Sicherheit in die Nähe einer HD 5870 rücken....*​ 

*Positiv*

*Es reicht ein 550-650W Netzteil, da die Karten nur einen 6 Pin Anschluss haben und 108W in Vollast fordern*​
*Preislich liegen 2x HD 5770 zwischen 270 und 320 Euro, je nach Ausführung, während man für eine einzelne HD 5850 derzeit noch zwischen 280 bis 350 Euro und für ein HD 5870 zwischen 380 - 450 Euro ausgeben muss.*​
*Man bekommt also mehr Leistung fürs Geld*​
*Microruckler konnte ich nur bei älteren Rennspielen der Need for Speed Reihe feststellen*​
*Negativ*​
*Der Richtige ATI Treiber muss gefunden werden...einige können Zicken im Crossfire Betrieb....*​
*Im OC bereich lassen sich zwei Karten nicht so hoch übertakten wie eine Einzelne*​
*Es ist ein ausreichend Potenter Prozzi erforderlich, sonst werden die Karten frühzeitig eingebremst*​
*War es das jetzt ???*​ 
*Nun, ich sagte vorläufiges Fazit.....*​ 
*Ich habe gerade ein paar Hardware Bestellungen aufgegeben....*​ 
*Also...*​ 
*Coming soon ???*​


----------



## h_tobi (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Update: HD 5770 Crossfire - Fail oder Sinnvoll ???*

Sehr schöner Test und vorläufiges Fazit, 
dann bin ich auf deinen nächsten Vergleich mit einem i7 9xx @4,2GHz gespannt.


----------



## godtake (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Update: HD 5770 Crossfire - Fail oder Sinnvoll ???*

Ja wie, und mit dem Gebrabbel in deinen für uns nicht sichtbaren Bart lässt Du uns nun hängen?....ooooooh Rossi! Wir wollen Details Details Details! Gib uns Infos, los! Auf! Mach! Was hast Du bestellt? Hardware gibts auch beim Orion...aber wird die in deinem Projekt Sinn machen? Ich weiß nicht wie weit da ein Leistungsplus durch übertakten drin ist - das muss Schatzi wissen ---- aaah!

Siehste - und schon fang ich wieder an Unsinn zu schreiben.....


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Update: HD 5770 Crossfire - Fail oder Sinnvoll ???*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Test und vorläufiges Fazit,
> dann bin ich auf deinen nächsten Vergleich mit einem i7 9xx @4,2GHz gespannt.


 
Was ist ein i7 9xxx 

Mit der Taktung könnte schon hinhauen...ich hoffe auf einen 4 vor den GHz....



godtake schrieb:


> Ja wie, und mit dem Gebrabbel in deinen für uns nicht sichtbaren Bart lässt Du uns nun hängen?....ooooooh Rossi! Wir wollen Details Details Details! Gib uns Infos, los! Auf! Mach! Was hast Du bestellt? Hardware gibts auch beim Orion...aber wird die in deinem Projekt Sinn machen? Ich weiß nicht wie weit da ein Leistungsplus durch übertakten drin ist - das muss Schatzi wissen ---- aaah!
> 
> Siehste - und schon fang ich wieder an Unsinn zu schreiben.....


 

Mmmhhhh...

Godischätzchen, wenn ich was vorm Lord gelernt habe, dann die Infos Häppchenweise raus zu geben...



*Tipp*

*Das Board hat die Farbe der Graka Beleuchtung*
*Der Speicher ärgert sich schwarz vor Neid....*
*Der Prozzi....Huiiiiiii.........*
*Meine Wakü errötet vor Scham....*
*An meinem HK 3.0 ist ein Chirurgischer Eingriff nötig....*


Mfg


----------



## hirschi-94 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Update: HD 5770 Crossfire - Fail oder Sinnvoll ???*

Blaue Graka beleuchtung?...Gigabyte?
Mushkin Speicher?

Seher sehr interresting!!


----------



## Der-Dom (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Update: HD 5770 Crossfire - Fail oder Sinnvoll ???*

Chirurgischer Eingriff am Heatkiller deutet wohl auf Sockelwechsel hin


----------



## h_tobi (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Update: HD 5770 Crossfire - Fail oder Sinnvoll ???*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Was ist ein i7 9xxx
> 
> Mfg



OK, war ein x zuviel, I7 975 natürlich. 

Dann mal raus mit den Details, ich bin schon ganz hibbelig.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Update: HD 5770 Crossfire - Fail oder Sinnvoll ???*

Ich hoffe die Teile sind bis zum Wochenende da....

Dann gibt es Fotos...

Oder soll ich vielleicht die Päckchen Fotografieren, wenn sie ankommen...

So als nach und nach Häppchen....

Es sind auf jeden Fall 4 Lieferanten nötig um meine Sucht zu befriedigen....einer hat heute schon geliefert....

*HA....tobi hat jetzt Schuld..*

*Jetzt habe ich eine Tolle Idee, wie ich Euch das näher bringe....*

Hehehehehehehehe....ich freu mich jetzt schon auf den Spaß.....

Mfg


----------



## h_tobi (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Update: HD 5770 Crossfire - Fail oder Sinnvoll ???*

Immer auf die kleinen, 
mir schwant schreckliches, ich sehe mich hier schon am Rad drehen, weil es nichts
Konkretes gibt. Sei doch mal lieb und gib uns die volle Dröhnung.


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Update: HD 5770 Crossfire - Fail oder Sinnvoll ???*

Hi!

Tobi: ein NobLorRos-Gründungsmitglied und lieb?
Wo lebst Du denn?

Da wird erstmal angefüttert, dann hängen gelassen, stückchenweise eingebaut und dann geschrottet - bevor alles auch nur ansatzweise läuft.

Du bis lange genug bei, dass Du dLs sein Tagebuch kennen müsstest.....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## porsche7373 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Update: HD 5770 Crossfire - Fail oder Sinnvoll ???*

@ tobi: warum ein x zu viel? i7 + 980X das sind 4 Zeichen, oder? 
Ein Päckchen schon da? Also dLs hat da immer Fotos vom Karton gemacht
und einen Tag später dann den Inhalt 

Tobi wird mich hassen


----------



## nichtraucher91 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Update: HD 5770 Crossfire - Fail oder Sinnvoll ???*

Rossi bei deinen Tipp's von heute Mittag hast du eine ganz bedeutende Sache vergessen... na dämmert es? 

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## axel25 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Update: HD 5770 Crossfire - Fail oder Sinnvoll ???*

Oh Gott, NobLorRos nennt da wie viele I3/I5/I7 sein eigen?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Update: HD 5770 Crossfire - Fail oder Sinnvoll ???*



porsche7373 schrieb:


> @ tobi: warum ein x zu viel? i7 + 980X das sind 4 Zeichen, oder?
> Ein Päckchen schon da? Also dLs hat da immer Fotos vom Karton gemacht
> und einen Tag später dann den Inhalt
> 
> Tobi wird mich hassen


 


Danke für den Präsentations Tipp....



nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Rossi bei deinen Tipp's von heute Mittag hast du eine ganz bedeutende Sache vergessen... na dämmert es?
> 
> lg
> nichtraucher91


 
NobLorRos Kabelmanagment....??? 



axel25 schrieb:


> Oh Gott, NobLorRos nennt da wie viele I3/I5/I7 sein eigen?


 

Gibt noch ein Tipp....Es sind 4 Bauteile incl. neuem AKW.....

Kostenpunkt ohne Wakü Zubehör : € 570,-

Nun Ratet mal.....

Mfg


----------



## Timmynator (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Update: HD 5770 Crossfire - Fail oder Sinnvoll ???*

Immer diese Cliffhanger in den Tagebücher. Da soll man sich noch von F5 fernhalten können...


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Update: HD 5770 Crossfire - Fail oder Sinnvoll ???*

HI!

Ich denke, es war gemeint, dass Du Deine Adresse unkenntlich machst - bevor wir alle bei Dir auf der Matte stehen.
dLs hatte es mal vergessen....

grüße

Jochen

P.S.: Leute, Rossi hat erstmal zu tun: er war am WE nicht da und muss jetzt um die 300 Seiten Tagebücher und Forum nachholen.....
Wird also frühestens Freitag was......


----------



## icecold (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Update: HD 5770 Crossfire - Fail oder Sinnvoll ???*

Au man ich glaube Rossi hat eine sehr ausgeprägte sadistische Ader.
Aber ich bin echt gespannt was das wird.
Aber ich denke ein i7-920 wird es nicht das wäre zu teuer, denn ich denke die neuen Komponenten sind CPU, Mainboard, RAM, und halt NT.

Ein i7-920 kostet ca. 230€ mal abgesehen von den 800€ für Tobis 975.
Ein gutes X-58 Board kostest 200€ und Trippelchannel DDR3 RAM ist auch nicht billig ich denke unter 130€ kriegt man auch nichts was einem i7-920 würdig ist. 
 und ein gutes NT ala Dark Power Pro oder ähnliches mit ca. 700W kostest auch noch mal 140€.
Da komme ich zusammen auf ca. 700€ was leider etwas mehr als als die 570€ von Rossi ist.
Ich glaube es wird ein i5-750.

Aber wissen tue ich es auch nicht. 
Könnte ja auch sein, dass er gut gespart hat.
Dafür sprechen würden die 2 mal PCI-Ex16 Slots.

Naja ich lasse mich überraschen.

MfG


----------



## Gamer_95 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Update: HD 5770 Crossfire - Fail oder Sinnvoll ???*

Man kann auch einen gebrauchten i7 920 für 180€ kaufen.
Ein gebrauchtes Board für 150€.
Und Gebrauchten RAM für 80€.
Für mein HX1000 habe ich dann gebraucht auch nur 100€ bezahlt.

Das macht dann 510€.


----------



## h_tobi (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Update: HD 5770 Crossfire - Fail oder Sinnvoll ???*

Mal den Teufel nicht an die Wand. 
Ich hatte es ja auch mal gemacht, einfach ein paar Fotos der Kartons ins TB gestellt und dann gewartet,
hat keine 1/4 Std. gedauert, bis die ersten Mutmaßungen kamen, was da drin ist.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Update: HD 5770 Crossfire - Fail oder Sinnvoll ???*

Also....

Es ist nichts gebrauchtes, es ist Neuware....


*Fangen wir an....*


*Rossi`s NobLorRos Hardwareraten 
Teil I
*​

Hier ist das erste Paket.....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und der Bildhinweis...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Worum Handelt es sich....ich möchte eine genaue Bezeichnung !!!

Es gibt wie immer Kekse zu gewinnen.... ​ 
Mfg​


----------



## hirschi-94 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Update: HD 5770 Crossfire - Fail oder Sinnvoll ???*

OCZ Speicher
Die hier


----------



## icecold (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Update: HD 5770 Crossfire - Fail oder Sinnvoll ???*

hirschi-94 der würde für einen Lynnfield sprechen oder was noch keiner gesagt hat ein AMD PhenomII X4. 
Oder es ist der hier Link von OCZ.
Der würde aber wieder für i7-920 sprechen.

Weißt du was Rossi du bist ein Sadist.
Du lässt uns hier einfach so hängen.

Ich bin jetzt echt gespannt, weil auch dein Ergebnis mit in meinen neuen PC einfließen kann.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Update: HD 5770 Crossfire - Fail oder Sinnvoll ???*



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> OCZ Speicher
> Die hier





icecold schrieb:


> hirschi-94 der würde für einen Lynnfield sprechen oder was noch keiner gesagt hat ein AMD PhenomII X4.
> Oder es ist der hier Link von OCZ.
> Der würde aber wieder für i7-920 sprechen.
> 
> ...




Erst einmal Danke für den Sadist....

Ich fühle mich geschmeichelt....

*ABER....KEINE KEKSE FÜR EUCH....*

Mfg


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Update: HD 5770 Crossfire - Fail oder Sinnvoll ???*

Hi

ich kann ja mal sehen, dass ich meinen OCZ-Ram platt mache - dann kann ich Dir ein Foto schicken, wie Deiner hinterher aussieht.......

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Timmynator (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Update: HD 5770 Crossfire - Fail oder Sinnvoll ???*

Wenn auf dem zweiten Bild RAM abgebildet ist, dann hat der ein schwarzes PCB. Fällt jemandem RAM mit schwarzem PCB ein? OCZ hat keinen mit Lochmuster auf den Abdeckungen...

€dit: Doch, die AMD Black Edition. Aber dann müsste die CPU eine von AMD werden...


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Update: HD 5770 Crossfire - Fail oder Sinnvoll ???*



Timmynator schrieb:


> Wenn auf dem zweiten Bild RAM abgebildet ist, dann hat der ein schwarzes PCB. Fällt jemandem RAM mit schwarzem PCB ein? OCZ hat keinen mit Lochmuster auf den Abdeckungen...
> 
> €dit: Doch, die AMD Black Edition. Aber dann müsste die CPU eine von AMD werden...









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bitteschön.......​




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sobald das nächste Paket kommt, geht es weiter....

Mfg​


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Update: HD 5770 Crossfire - Fail oder Sinnvoll ???*

Hi!

na-Ja.
Aber wie ist es mit der Leistung der AMD's bestellt?
Ich stehe vor dem gleichen Problem: eigentlich würde ich lieber AMD haben.
Aber: AMD kommt - derzeit - leistungsmäßig einfach nicht mit 'nem I7-920 mit - da fehlt mir die Perspektive.

Ein Sockel 1156 (bis i7-860) kommt nicht in Frage: da gibt's keine 6-Kerner für - und wird's auch (laut Intel) nicht geben.

Sollte AMD es schaffen, leistungsmäßig in den Bereich des i7-920er zu kommen und ist die Zukunftsperspektive gegeben, wird mein System kein Intel.

Aber: wie ist es bei Rossi?
Er kauft sein System jetzt - ich Ende des Jahres.

Mal sehen ich beobachte Euch.....................

grüße

Jochen


----------



## nyso (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Update: HD 5770 Crossfire - Fail oder Sinnvoll ???*

Das nächste Paket ist dann ein AMD Phenom II 965, den Keks nehme ich auch jetzt schon dankend entgegen
Edit:
Das ganze auf einem wunderschönen Crosshair III Formula? Das wäre dann so ziemlich die beste Lösung


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Update: HD 5770 Crossfire - Fail oder Sinnvoll ???*



nyso schrieb:


> Das nächste Paket ist dann ein AMD Phenom II 965, den Keks nehme ich auch jetzt schon dankend entgegen
> Edit:
> Das ganze auf einem wunderschönen Crosshair III Formula? Das wäre dann so ziemlich die beste Lösung




Nachdem der Speicher schon klar ist, war der Prozzi auch nicht schwer zu erraten....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ob es das Board wird ??????????

Warten wir auf die nächsten Pakete.....

Mfg​


----------



## Timmynator (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Update: HD 5770 Crossfire - Fail oder Sinnvoll ???*

Oleeeee, mein erster Keks in diesem Forum! *knusper* *homer-mode 1* mmmhmmmm, binary.   

€dit: Mein Titel lügt, ich habe noch nie einen Komplett-PC gekauft. Nichtmal für andere Leute ^^


----------



## Schienenbruch (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Update: HD 5770 Crossfire - Fail oder Sinnvoll ???*

Hi!

Komplett-PC?
Fertig kaufen?
Wo bleibt da der Spaß?

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Update: HD 5770 Crossfire - Fail oder Sinnvoll ???*

Mann gut, das ich in anderen Threads unterwegs war, 
ist echt ne fiese Sache, erst anfüttern und dann zappeln lassen. 
Man gut, das Timmynator so fix war. Hoffentlich hat er bei den nächsten Paketen die Lösung auch 
so schnell parat.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Update: HD 5770 Crossfire - Fail oder Sinnvoll ???*



Timmynator schrieb:


> Oleeeee, mein erster Keks in diesem Forum! *knusper* *homer-mode 1* mmmhmmmm, binary.
> 
> *€dit: Mein Titel lügt, ich habe noch nie einen Komplett-PC gekauft. Nichtmal für andere Leute ^^*


 

Das behaupten hinterher alle...


@Topic

Ich habe mich doch glatt selber Ferngemoddet....bin in der Bestellung für`s Board in die falsche Zeile gerutscht....

Na ja, habe das richtige gerade schnell nachbestellt und das andere muss halt wieder zurück....

Es gibt aber hoffentlich heute doch noch ein Bilderrätsel

Mfg


----------



## Celina'sPapa (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Update: HD 5770 Crossfire - Fail oder Sinnvoll ???*

Ich hab das AM3-Board eines Bekannten fernmodden lassen. 

Dead on arrival 

BTT:

Ich liebe Bilderrätsel


----------



## Schienenbruch (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Update: HD 5770 Crossfire - Fail oder Sinnvoll ???*

Hi!



Celina'sPapa schrieb:


> Ich hab das AM3-Board eines Bekannten fernmodden lassen.


'Lassen' - Spaßbremse! 
So was macht man selbst!


Celina'sPapa schrieb:


> Dead on arrival


Na, denn ist's ja wenigstens angekommen - bei mir kommt's ja nicht mal an....



Celina'sPapa schrieb:


> Ich liebe Bilderrätsel


Gute Voraussetzungen für eine Ehe - weiß Deine Frau davon?

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Timmynator (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Update: HD 5770 Crossfire - Fail oder Sinnvoll ???*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Das behaupten hinterher alle...



Mein Herr, ich weise diese Anschuldigung entschieden von mir! Der erste PC auf den ich meine unegalen Finger legen durfte, lief noch mit einer Geschwindigkeit, die man an beiden Händen abzählen konnte. Und selbst der wurde iirc nachher mit weiteren Steckkarten (kennt noch jemand fullsize ISA-Karten? Dagegen wirken selbst die längsten Grakas mickrig) bestückt.


----------



## h_tobi (24. Februar 2010)

Erinnert mich an meine AWE 64, die hat auch einmal quer ins Gehäuse gepasst.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: [NobLorRos Modding] Rosstaeuscher´s Projekt G.E.E.K. - Update: HD 5770 Crossfire - Fail oder Sinnvoll ???*



Timmynator schrieb:


> Mein Herr, ich weise diese Anschuldigung entschieden von mir! Der erste PC auf den ich meine unegalen Finger legen durfte, lief noch mit einer Geschwindigkeit, die man an beiden Händen abzählen konnte. Und selbst der wurde iirc nachher mit weiteren Steckkarten (kennt noch jemand fullsize ISA-Karten? Dagegen wirken selbst die längsten Grakas mickrig) bestückt.


 
He,he...

Mein erster Rechner war ein C64 mit Datasette....

Mein erster richtiger Compi war ein Highscreen XT  Rechner mit 8 Mhz und einer 2 MB Festplatte........ Das waren noch Zeiten...

Mfg


----------



## nichtraucher91 (24. Februar 2010)

Also "mein" erster PC hatte 1,2GB Festplattenspeicher ein PI (der von Intel ) und ich glaube 16MB RAM und ich zockte hochauflösendes Tennis, natürlich in Nvidia's HQ. 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (24. Februar 2010)

*Hurra !!!

70.000 Hits !!! 
Jetzt brauche ich nur noch 170.000 um derLordselbst zu überholen...

Los...das Schaffen wir....*


*Rossi`s NobLorRos Hardwareraten *
* Teil II*​ 


*Weiter geht es im Bilderrätsel...

Heute sind 2 Pakete angekommen....
*

*Paket 1*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Das war drin*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Paket 2*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*
Das war drin*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Es gibt wie immer Kekse zu gewinnen....*

Mfg​


----------



## icecold (24. Februar 2010)

Mein erster PC auf dem ich gespielt habe war ein Pentium 4 von meinen Eltern (bin 15 Jahre). Der wurde vor 7 oder acht Jahren bei Aldi gekauft und hat mit Monitor glaube ich fast 1000€ gekostet den habe wir heute immer noch und der ist so laut, das er den Ton vom Monitor übertönt.
Da habe ich gleich mal den FSX drauf gespielt. 

Naja war nicht so Bombe. So bin ich auch Schlussendlich zum Computer selber machen gekommen.

Nyso du Abstauber wobei ich ja als erstes die AMD Phenom II er wähnt habe Post 856.

Egal dann versuche ich mein Keksglück beim Mainboard:
Die anderen Varianten wären MSI-790FX-GD70 oder das Gigabyte G780FX-UD5P.

Ich durchsuche mal noch das TB und überlege mir welches am besten ins Farbkonzept passt. Um mich fest zu legen.


Edit: Nach kurzem überdenken der aktuellen Markt situation ist mir eingefallen, dass das MSI GD70 nicht lieferbar ist. Warum? Habt ihr etwa MSI ferngemoddet?

Und nach durch schauen des TBs würde mir die letzte Hoffnung auf den Mainboardkeks genommen 
und ich muss mich geschlagen geben, da das Gigabyte Board nicht ins Konzept passt.
Naja...

Nochmal Edit:

... dann probiere ich es halt beim NT BeQuiet Straight Power 680W CM


----------



## Stex (24. Februar 2010)

Und ich sag mal dass das Netzteil ein Enermax ist 

mfg Stex

ps. schöner Vergleich der GKs


----------



## der Türke (24. Februar 2010)

Ich sage das eine ist ein Bequiet Darkpower und das andere ein Phenom 2 965 Black edition ^^


----------



## hirschi-94 (24. Februar 2010)

Ne das Netzteil ist eindeutig eins aus der neuen BeQuiet Serie


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (24. Februar 2010)

icecold schrieb:


> Mein erster PC auf dem ich gespielt habe war ein Pentium 4 von meinen Eltern (bin 15 Jahre). Der wurde vor 7 oder acht Jahren bei Aldi gekauft und hat mit Monitor glaube ich fast 1000€ gekostet den habe wir heute immer noch und der ist so laut, das er den Ton vom Monitor übertönt.
> Da habe ich gleich mal den FSX drauf gespielt.
> 
> Naja war nicht so Bombe. So bin ich auch Schlussendlich zum Computer selber machen gekommen.
> ...



Nach dem Mainboard habe ich doch noch gar nicht gefragt....

Das kommt noch....da ich mir selber meinen Warenkorb ferngemoddet habe (Fehlbestellung....)

Das Netzteil....NEIN !!!



Stex schrieb:


> Und ich sag mal dass das Netzteil ein Enermax ist
> 
> mfg Stex
> 
> ps. schöner Vergleich der GKs



NEIN....

und Danke...kommt auch ein neuer Test...



der Türke schrieb:


> Ich sage das eine ist ein Bequiet Darkpower und das andere ein Phenom 2 965 Black edition ^^



1. Nein.....und zweitens 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hatte aber Nyso ein paar Seiten vorher schon erraten...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Ne das Netzteil ist eindeutig eins aus der neuen BeQuiet Serie



Nö....keine Kekse....

Mfg


----------



## Schienenbruch (24. Februar 2010)

Hi!

der Türke & hirschi: kein BeQuiet - die haben andere Anschlüsse.
Die Anschlüsse für die Laufwerke (Sata, 4-pin-Molex) sind einreihig, die auf dem Bild 2-reihig.
Soviel verrate ich Euch: habe inzwischen vier BeQuiet!-Netzteile verbaut (laufen alle noch!) und kenne die daher.

Ich weiß inzwischen auch, welches das ist - verrate es aber nicht.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## icecold (24. Februar 2010)

Ja das mit den BeQuiet Habe ich jetzt auch ausgeschlossen.
Und sage jetzt Corsair CMPSU-750HX Link


----------



## nyso (24. Februar 2010)

Timmynator hatte den Ram erraten, den 965 hab ich erraten


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (24. Februar 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Timmynator hatte den Ram erraten, den 965 hab ich erraten



Ups.........

Peinlich...

Na ja, ich werde in 3 Monaten 39, da kann so was schon mal passieren....

Hab ich korrigiert...

Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (24. Februar 2010)

icecold schrieb:


> Ja das mit den BeQuiet Habe ich jetzt auch ausgeschlossen.
> Und sage jetzt Corsair CMPSU-750HX Link




Hmmm....

 

Hey ich bin NobLorRos......

Meinst Du ich gebe mich damit ab ??? Ist aber nicht schlecht geraten....

Mfg


----------



## Celina'sPapa (24. Februar 2010)

39 ???

Ein wahrhaft biblisches Alter 

Und? Wann stellst du dich der Herausforderung eines neuen Projekts???


----------



## Schienenbruch (24. Februar 2010)

nicht mal 39?
Junger Hüpfer!


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (24. Februar 2010)

Celina'sPapa schrieb:


> 39 ???
> 
> Ein wahrhaft biblisches Alter
> 
> Und? Wann stellst du dich der Herausforderung eines neuen Projekts???




Du bist schon lange nicht mehr übers Knie gelegt worden was ???

Das ist doch schon einmal eine Herausforderung....vor allen gibt es dann auch noch neue Crossfire Test.....

In meinem alter muss man schon langsam einen Fuß vor den anderen stellen.....

Mal schauen....wenn die Temperaturen weiter steigen, kann ich wieder was auf dem Dachboden machen....ich hätte ja Lust, aber ich trenne mich auch ungern von meiner Truhe....

Mal schauen...was es auf der Cebit gibt...vielleicht finde ich dort ja ein Traumgehäuse....

Mfg


----------



## Celina'sPapa (24. Februar 2010)

Ich möchte dir die Hoffnung nicht nehmen, aber was ich in letzter Zeit so an "Neuvorstellungen" diverser Hersteller gesehen habe, lässt mich schaudern vor dem, was da noch kommen wird.

Diese extrem auffälligen Gehäuse liegen mir persönlich nicht. 

Aber wer einen Truhen-PC sein Eigen nennt, den kann so schnell wahrscheinlich Nichts schocken.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (24. Februar 2010)

Celina'sPapa schrieb:


> Ich möchte dir die Hoffnung nicht nehmen, aber was ich in letzter Zeit so an "Neuvorstellungen" diverser Hersteller gesehen habe, lässt mich schaudern vor dem, was da noch kommen wird.
> 
> Diese extrem auffälligen Gehäuse liegen mir persönlich nicht.
> 
> Aber wer einen Truhen-PC sein Eigen nennt, den kann so schnell wahrscheinlich Nichts schocken.




Das unterschreibe ich sofort.....

Ich dachte aber eher an "Ich bin verheiratet und habe Kinder....."

Mfg


----------



## Celina'sPapa (25. Februar 2010)

Ich denke solche Gehäuse ändern sich abhängig vom Alter der Kinder. 

Vom Säugling bis zum Greis...

Von knallbunt bis Kellerbräune inkl. Riesendisplay & Megaphon


----------



## Schienenbruch (25. Februar 2010)

Hi!



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> In meinem alter muss man schon langsam einen Fuß vor den anderen stellen.....


Noch nicht mal 40 und schon am maulen!



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Mal schauen....wenn die Temperaturen weiter steigen, kann ich wieder was auf dem Dachboden machen


Willste nu den Dachboden modden?
Ich dachte, Deine Heizung hätt' Dir gelangt?
Oder hat Dir Deine Holde die Gußeiserne gezeigt?


grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (25. Februar 2010)

Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Noch nicht mal 40 und schon am maulen!



Wenn der wüsste wie es mit 40 Berg ab geht....


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (25. Februar 2010)

Ihr macht mir ja Mut...

Mfg


----------



## Schienenbruch (25. Februar 2010)

Wir sprechen aus Erfahrung!


----------



## h_tobi (25. Februar 2010)

Keine Angst, er wird auch noch dahinter kommen.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (25. Februar 2010)

*Hey Leute !!!*

*Was ist denn nun mit dem Bilderrätsel ???*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...e-lustiges-hardware-raten-88.html#post1575382

*Hat niemand eine Idee, um was für ein Netzteil es sich handelt ???*

Icecold war ja schon dicht dran.....

Mfg


----------



## Schienenbruch (25. Februar 2010)

Hi!

ich habe keine Idee: ich weiß es.
Ich kann zählen.....

Grüße

Jochen

P.S.: ab 13 Uhr verrate ich es dann auch - ich brauch ja 'nen neuen Keks


----------



## h_tobi (25. Februar 2010)

Es ist ein Corsair mit dem Innenleben von Enermax.


----------



## nyso (25. Februar 2010)

Tja Schienenbruch, es ist jetzt AB 13 Uhr und wir warten alle ganz gespannt

Zumindest ich komm nicht drauf, auch nachdem ich mir locker 15-20 NTs im Preisvergleich angeguckt habe


----------



## Schienenbruch (25. Februar 2010)

Hi!

Sorry, hab' gerade 'ne Installationsanleitung für 'nen Kumpel geschrieben - der will die Tage W7 neu installieren.

Außerdem: nach 13 Uhr ist noch 'ne Weile......

Also:
Ausgangsbasis war für mich dieses Bild von Rossi:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schnell mal durch gezählt: 4 blaue 8-polige und 4 schwarze 6-polige Anschlüsse.
Ein BeQuiet! konnte ich ja ausschließen: selber genug gehabt, die schwarzen sind da einreihig.

Also: nächste Station: Webseite vom Caseking, Abteilung Netzteile.
Da das Ding ja Modular aufgebaut ist, gleich mal weiter hierhin.

Und dann: Sisyphusarbeit: von jedem Netzteil die Bilder aufrufen und vergleichen.
Einige ließen sich leicht ausschließen, wiel bsp. die Anschlüsse ganz anders aussehen oder die Oberfläche vom Gehäuse nicht passt usw.
Ein Extrembeispiel sind die bekannten Cougar's (die Caseking komischerweise nicht hat): 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: www.cougar-world.com)
Würd' ich Rossi zwar zutrauen, passte aber optisch nicht so wirklich.....
Andere flogen auch 'raus, weil ich sie Rossi einfach nicht zutraue.

Bei dem hier wusste ich: ich bin nahe dran: Anzahl und Bauart der Anschlüsse ist gleich, die Farben und die Schrift sind gleich, nur die Anordnung kommt nicht ganz hin.
Auf der Seite fand ich keine Corsair-NT's, die passten - hätt' gründlicher suchen sollen: das betreffende ist drauf (Warum ist das 850W-NT hinter dem 1000W?).
Also: anderer Ansatz: Caseking - Netzteile - Corsair.

Als erstes grinst mich doch da ein HX-1000er an.
Bild aufgerufen - und, siehe da: gefunden!

Icecold war da hier schon dicht dran (nur 250W daneben) - das hätte für mich auch ein Ausgangspunkt sein können - da hätte ich mir viel Arbeit gespart, weil ich gleich bei Corsair gelandet wäre.
Dummerweise habe ich seinen Post nicht gesehen, weil ich zu dem Zeitpunkt bei Caseking war......

Reine Fleißaufgabe - wenn man 'ne kranke Flunke hat, ist auch Zeit dafür.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (25. Februar 2010)

@Schienenbruch







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Lass ihn Dir schmecken....

Hoffentlich kommen die restlichen Pakete heute an...

Dann geht es heute Abend weiter...

Mfg​


----------



## Schienenbruch (25. Februar 2010)

Hi!
Pakete....

Jochen hat meine noch nicht mal abgeschickt - hab' aber auch so genug zu tun!
Hoffe mal, dass meine Flunke bald wieder mitmacht.

Mjmjmjmjaaammmm - Lecker!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## moe (25. Februar 2010)

das hat man davon, wenn man mal drei tage nicht hier reinschaut, keinen keks!


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (25. Februar 2010)

moe schrieb:


> das hat man davon, wenn man mal drei tage nicht hier reinschaut, keinen keks!


 

Das Hardware Raten geht ja noch weiter...

Bekommst ja noch Deine Chance...

Mfg


----------



## Schienenbruch (25. Februar 2010)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Das Hardware Raten geht ja noch weiter...
> Bekommst ja noch Deine Chance...


Wenn DHL mitspielt - die raptor für den NRL-PC1 haben die ja schon verbummelt....


----------



## killer89 (25. Februar 2010)

DHL hat mir heute 2 Pakete gebracht 
und Hermes eins  

Mal sehen, obs alles funktioniert 

Aber BTT: Rossi du hast dir da seeeeehr schöne Sachen ausgesucht  mal sehen, ob ich mit CF auch meinen Spaß haben werd (2 x X1950XTX 512MB) hier @ home 

Nur Rossi, warum keinen i7? Der 965 sollte auch nicht (viel) stärker sein als dein Q9550....

MfG


----------



## Schienenbruch (25. Februar 2010)

Hi!

Killer: vor der Frage - i7 oder Phenom - stehe ich auch gerade.
Ich denke mal, Rossi hat den Phenom aus ähnlichen Gründen gewählt, die mich in die Richtung treiben:

mehr Zukunftssicherheit
Für den 1156er wird's nicht mehr als 4  Kerne geben; für den AM3 mehr als 6
Intel will ja nächstes Jahr (dieses Jahr gibt's den Shrink) eine neue Architektur bringen - dann gibt's auch 'nen neuen Sockel statt dem 1366.
der AM 3 wird noch mindestens bis 2012 neue CPU's bekommen
preiswerter für die gleiche Leistung
eine vergleichbare Leistung wie beim i7-850er bekomme ich bei AMD für weniger als 2/3
Braucht's wirklich die Leistung eines i7 oder reicht der Phenom?
auch mir wird die Leistung eines 965er ausreichen - bei Spielen ist eh' die Graka wichtiger als die CPU - da reicht der Q660er schon aus, vom Phenom 965 ganz zu schweigen

Wenn AMD Anfang letzten Jahres die Phenom's schon auf dem Markt gehabt hätte, hätt' ich mir nie einen Sockel 775 zugelegt, sondern gleich (wieder) einen AMD.

mal sehen, was Rossi dazu sagt....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## killer89 (25. Februar 2010)

Ich hab ja auch n AMD ^^ nur stellt sich mir echt die Frage, wenn man schon so einen potenten Unterbau hat, den gegen was gleichwertiges zu tauschen!?

Naja, gucken wir nun echt mal, was Rossi sagt ^^

MfG


----------



## Schienenbruch (25. Februar 2010)

Hi!

na, dat steht bei mir auch an: ich hab' nen C4Q9550er den ich gegen - wahrscheinlich - einen Phenom 965er (oder - wenn bis dahin erschienen - einen 975er) tauschen will.

zwei Gründe:
- ich brauch' eh ein neues Board, um USB 3 und Sata-3 zu bekommen
- beim Sockel 775 ist Ende: mehr als einen 9650er gibt's nicht.
Beim AM 3 kommt noch was.
Also eine Anschaffung für die Zukunft.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (25. Februar 2010)

Vernünftige Entscheidung von dir, günstig und Zukunftssicher.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (25. Februar 2010)

killer89 schrieb:


> DHL hat mir heute 2 Pakete gebracht
> und Hermes eins
> 
> Mal sehen, obs alles funktioniert
> ...




Der 965 ist schneller als ein Q9650 und fast gleich schnell wie i5 750.....




h_tobi schrieb:


> Vernünftige Entscheidung von dir, günstig und Zukunftssicher.




Jo....

AM3 wird weiter ausgebaut....Sockel 1156 ist Stillstand und Sockel 1366 ist einfach zu Teuer.....

Mfg


----------



## icecold (25. Februar 2010)

Au man langsam bin ich echt angepisst.
Hätte ich gleich mal die Anschlüsse genau durch gezählt. 
Und dann staubt Schienenbruch einfach ab. 
Das war wie bei der CPU da habe ich auch als erstes AMD Phenom II gesagt, noch bevor die CPU gefragt war, mich aber nicht fest gelegt.

Naja man will ja kein Spielverderber sein. 

Wie sieht es denn aus mit der Hardware und dem Crossfire-Test?
Gibt es was Neues?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (25. Februar 2010)

*Sooooo...

Es geht weiter....
*

*Rossi`s NobLorRos Hardware Raten *
* Teil III*


*Heute sind 3 Pakete angekommen.....*

*Sorry wegen einiger Fotos....Abends zu Fotografieren ist schwierig....*


*Paket 1*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*
Paket 2*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Das ist ein "Ratet mal was da drin ist" Paket...*

*Paket 3*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Viel Spaß beim raten...

Es sind genug Kekse da.....*

Mfg​


----------



## icecold (25. Februar 2010)

Keks Anlauf Nummer 3:
Gigabyte GA-790FXTA-UD5 Link

Wenn es das nicht ist fresse ich eine Besen.


----------



## h_tobi (25. Februar 2010)

Schade, zu langsam.

Dann eben Paket 2: Der Größe nach zu urteilen ein Mora2. (oder gleich 2 davon  )


----------



## Schienenbruch (25. Februar 2010)

Hi!

so, wie das 'Ratet mal, was drin ist-Paket' aussieht, würde ich sagen: da _war_ mal eine _volle_ Flasche _mit_ einem Wasserzusatz drin....
Jetzt ist eine _leere_ Flasche _ohne _Wasserzusatz drin......

Ansonsten halte ich mich diesmal 'raus: ich weiß zu viel.

na gut, bevor ich mir wieder anhöre "Es ist AB 13 Uhr" oder so: ich verrate Euch, was ich weiß, ab dem 29. diesen Monats!

Tobi: der Mora 2 ist _etwas_ größer als ein DIN-A 4 Blatt (viel größer ist das Packerl nämlich nicht - diese Aufkleber haben so ungefähr Postkartengröße).



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Der 965 ist schneller als ein Q9650 und fast gleich schnell wie i5 750.....


Frage ist auch: braucht man die Leistung von einem i7-960er wirklich?
Für Spiele ist die Grafikkarte maßgebend - als CPU reicht da schon ein 3-Kerner oder ein Q6600er hin.


Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> AM3 wird weiter ausgebaut....Sockel 1156 ist Stillstand und Sockel 1366 ist einfach zu Teuer.....


Stimmt: für den 1156er kommt nicht mal mehr ein 6-Kerner.

Und: Intel macht ja immer Tic-Toc: ein Jahr eine neue Architektur (letztes Jahr: Sockel 1366 & 1156) und im Folgejahr Einen Shrink (auf dem gleichen Sockel eine kleinere Produktionsmethode; jetzt auf 22nanometer).

Dann kommt 2011 wieder 'ne neue Architektur -und wohl ein neuer Sockel.

Beim AM 3 komme ich wenigstens bis 2012 - drei CPU-Wechsel) ohne neues Mainboard hin.
Denn: mit dem Mainboard muss ich ja auch die Wasserkühler ersetzen.
Vom Preis mal ab: Sockel 1366 kostet mich komplett (Mainboard, CPU, Ram, MB-Kühler) so um die 800-900€, AM3 nur 5-600€ - das macht bei mir schon was aus.



Grüße

Jochen


----------



## icecold (25. Februar 2010)

Würde ja in die Truhe passen aber was ist dann das besch-weiße  mit den Rillen. Verbesser mich wenn ich falsch liege aber es wäre mir neu wenn der Mora so was hat.
Ich finde es sieht eher aus wie eine alte Abdeckung von einem 70er Jahre Küchengerät. Außer die Größe. *duckundweg*


----------



## h_tobi (25. Februar 2010)

Du hast dich im Paket geirrt, Paket 2 hat noch keine Inkontinenz.


----------



## icecold (25. Februar 2010)

Upps es gibt ja drei Paket. Sorry bin schon etwas müde. Das hat sich eher auf Paket drei bezogen.


----------



## nyso (25. Februar 2010)

Jap, eindeutig das GA-790FXTA-UD5: http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/original/2009/11/Gigabyte_2.bmp

In Paket 3 ist Wasser, eindeutig
Wer lässt sich denn Wasser schicken, zum Zähneputzen gibts doch den Brunnen im Stadtpark?!?


----------



## h_tobi (25. Februar 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Wer lässt sich denn Wasser schicken, zum Zähneputzen gibts doch den Brunnen im Stadtpark?!?



Genau, gleich neben dem Holzbett mit Rückenteil.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (25. Februar 2010)

icecold schrieb:


> Keks Anlauf Nummer 3:
> Gigabyte GA-790FXTA-UD5 Link
> 
> Wenn es das nicht ist fresse ich eine Besen.





nyso schrieb:


> Jap, eindeutig das GA-790FXTA-UD5: http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/original/2009/11/Gigabyte_2.bmp
> 
> In Paket 3 ist Wasser, eindeutig
> Wer lässt sich denn Wasser schicken, zum Zähneputzen gibts doch den Brunnen im Stadtpark?!?





Das dritte ist leider Nass geworden....


Aber zu Euch beiden....







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Die habt Ihr Euch verdient...*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg​


----------



## nyso (25. Februar 2010)

Meinen wirst du behalten müssen, den hat sich icecold alleine verdient^^
Ich habe ja eh schon einen und bin eigentlich auf Diät


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (25. Februar 2010)

Oh man....

Ihr seid ja wieder drauf...

Mfg


----------



## Schienenbruch (25. Februar 2010)

Hi!



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Das dritte ist leider Nass geworden....


Von innen......



An sich schade: ich hätte gerne den Besen gesehen - und die 'Verwertung' seitens Icecold.........

(Gönn's Dir aber Icecold)


Stimmt tobi: hatte mich verguckt und den Satz mit dem 'ratetmalpaket' auf Paket drei bezogen.
'n Mixer wird's aber nicht sein in Paket drei - und Inkontinent ist es trotzdem.



nyso schrieb:


> bin eigentlich auf Diät



Jaaa - _Eigentlich_

und uneigentlich?

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (25. Februar 2010)

Sorry - Doppelpost - wo ist der Post, der da eben noch war?


----------



## nyso (25. Februar 2010)

Schienenbruch schrieb:


> und uneigentlich?



Fällt es schwer
Jetzt wo bald Ostern ist
Überall gibts schon Schokohasis, dabei sind die letzten Weihnachtsmänner gerade erst weg^^
Man kommt nicht mal dazu den Winterspeck abzuhungern, da ist sofort die nächste Schokoflut im Supermarkt


----------



## Schienenbruch (25. Februar 2010)

nyso:
_Winter_speck?
Da braucht's erstmal 'nen _Winter_ für!
_Speck_ haben wir genug 
(135kg)

Ich tät' auch gerne mal wieder _Hasis_ vernaschen - würd' aber sofort auf die Schoko verzichten!

Grüße

Jochen

P.S.: Mal sehen, ob die Post's jetzt noch so sind, wie sie waren, als ich anfing, diesen zu schreiben.....
€dit: ja - sind noch so!


----------



## Der-Dom (25. Februar 2010)

Winter ists doch noch. Bei uns liegt seit Mitte Dezember durchgehend Schnee, bis gestern hats auch immer wieder mal geschneit. Und das auch nicht soooo wenig. Aber anscheinend werden auch wir endlich mit einer Protion Tauwetter beglückt


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (26. Februar 2010)

Mhhhhhhhh...

Soll ich verraten was in den beiden anderen Paketen ist oder warte ich noch bis morgen Abend...

Mfg


----------



## h_tobi (26. Februar 2010)

Warte ruhig bis morgen Abend, wenn du es denn so lange aushältst. 
Du bist doch hibbeliger als wir alle zusammen oder ist etwa schon alles verbaut?
Bei dir weiß man ja nie.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (26. Februar 2010)

h_tobi schrieb:


> Warte ruhig bis morgen Abend, wenn du es denn so lange aushältst.
> Du bist doch hibbeliger als wir alle zusammen oder ist etwa schon alles verbaut?
> Bei dir weiß man ja nie.




Es juckt mich schon in den Fingern...aber vor Samstag wird das nichts....

Muss ja morgen arbeiten und erst noch ne Datensicherung machen....

Mfg


----------



## h_tobi (26. Februar 2010)

Datensicherung?
Jetzt enttäuschst du mich aber, wo bleibt da dein Abenteuerwille. 
Meine letzte Sicherung war, ... äh, öhm, tja, also....


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (26. Februar 2010)

h_tobi schrieb:


> Datensicherung?
> Jetzt enttäuschst du mich aber, wo bleibt da dein Abenteuerwille.
> Meine letzte Sicherung war, ... äh, öhm, tja, also....


 

Was muss man den machen beim Wechsel von Intel auf AMD ???

Warum macht da ne Datensicherung Sinn ???

Mfg


----------



## nobbi77 (26. Februar 2010)

Wechsel Intel auf AMD:
Im Windoof alle Standard-Treiber installieren, alle Intel-Treiber weg, natürlich Graka-Treiber entfernen und dann kannst du das Systemplatinchen tauschen. Wichtig halt Sata und IDE-Treiber und die ganzen NB/SB Treiber, im Gerätemanager einfach *ALLES*, wo Intel steht mit den Standard Treibern versehen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (26. Februar 2010)

Hi!

das mache ich einfacher: "Format C:"

Im Klartext: bei solchen größeren OP's mache ich eine Neuinstallation.
Allerdings: eine NI fällt bei mir sowieso ein- bis zweimal im Jahr an: da hat sich - durch Testinstallationen und Updates - zu viel Mist angesammelt.
(*Schiel-auf-meinen-Office-PC*)

Mein Spiele-Pc wird nach der nächsten Umbauaktion auch neu installiert.

Ich habe aber ein paar Vorteile:

in jedem Rechner einen Fantec-Festplattenwechselrahmen
Auf einzelnen Hdd's habe ich meine Backups und Installationsdateien; die kann ich dann einlegen und sie werden wie eine interne Sata-Hdd angesprochen
ein externes Exemplar dazu
Anschluss über USB 2 oder e-Sata
intern eine Hdd von mindestens 500GB.
Darauf habe ich die aktuellen Daten und Installationsdateien auch noch mal

Das vereinfacht die Installationsarbeit erheblich.
Ich kann die Dinger nur empfehlen - größte Vorteile:
Sata-Anschluss: die Hdd wird wie eine Interne hdd angesprochen und ist entsprechend schnell
sehr preiswert (<18€)
die Hdd wird 'nackt' eingelegt; kein Anschrauben eines Rahmens oder so: Klappe auf, einschieben, Klappe zu - fertig

Einen kleinen Nachteil haben die Dinger aber auch:
die internen sehen billig aus: die Plastikklappe ist optisch nicht das Wahre
die externen sind recht laut
trotzdem: ich kann die Dinger nur empfehlen!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (26. Februar 2010)

nobbi77 schrieb:


> Wechsel Intel auf AMD:
> Im Windoof alle Standard-Treiber installieren, alle Intel-Treiber weg, natürlich Graka-Treiber entfernen und dann kannst du das Systemplatinchen tauschen. Wichtig halt Sata und IDE-Treiber und die ganzen NB/SB Treiber, im Gerätemanager einfach *ALLES*, wo Intel steht mit den Standard Treibern versehen.


 
Und trotzdem wird man nicht alles erwischen und es gibt unter Umständen Probleme...

Deshalb ist das NEU aufsetzen des BS die Beste Lösung.....

Deshalb auch die Datensicherung....

Mfg


----------



## h_tobi (26. Februar 2010)

War mir doch schon klar, habe nicht umsonst ne externe  1TB Platte am Rechner hängen. 

Ich habe hier 2 Vista Versionen am laufen, eine 32bit zum Arbeiten und eine 64bit zum Daddeln.
So bleiben die Systeme relativ sauber, da ich nicht alles mit einem mache, zur Not kann ich dann 
über das zweite System im Ersten noch rumwurschteln, falls es Problem geben sollte.


----------



## nobbi77 (26. Februar 2010)

Deshalb habe ich 4 PCs, 4 zum Daddeln und keinen zum arbeiten..

1 für Strategie, 1 für Shooter, 1 für Autorennen und einen für Sims


----------



## icecold (26. Februar 2010)

Danke an Rossi



nyso schrieb:


> Meinen wirst du behalten müssen, den hat sich icecold alleine verdient^^
> Ich habe ja eh schon einen und bin eigentlich auf Diät


Sehr nobel von dir.



> An sich schade: ich hätte gerne den Besen gesehen - und die 'Verwertung'  seitens Icecold.........
> 
> (Gönn's Dir aber Icecold)


Ja ich weis ich habe damit sehr auf Risiko gespielt aber ich war mir auch ziemlich sicher. 



> Mhhhhhhhh...
> 
> Soll ich verraten was in den beiden anderen Paketen ist oder warte ich  noch bis morgen Abend...
> 
> Mfg


Ich hoffe du hast um 00:02 heute Abend gemeint. 
Ich bin schon echt gespannt.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (26. Februar 2010)

icecold schrieb:


> Danke an Rossi
> 
> 
> Sehr nobel von dir.
> ...


 

Fals keiner ne Idee hat, kommt die Auflösung natürlich heute Abend....

Ich hatte übersehen, das schon Mitternacht vorbei war...

Mfg


----------



## Schienenbruch (26. Februar 2010)

jaja - Leute auf dem flachen Lande und Uhren......
*Welten prallen aufeinander!*

Uuups- ich stamme ja auch aus so einem Kuhkaff........


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (26. Februar 2010)

Schienenbruch schrieb:


> jaja - Leute auf dem flachen Lande und Uhren......
> *Welten prallen aufeinander!*
> 
> Uuups- ich stamme ja auch aus so einem Kuhkaff........


 

JaJa....

Bei uns auf dem Lande geht noch alles ruhiger und gemächlicher zu....

Also laufen auch unsere Uhren langsamer als bei den Leuten in der Stadt....

Deshalb siehtst Du auch schon so alt aus....

Mfg


----------



## Schienenbruch (26. Februar 2010)

Stimmt - bei euch geht's noch - das Rad wurde noch nicht eingeführt.....

(*duckundwegrenn'*)


----------



## icecold (26. Februar 2010)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Fals keiner ne Idee hat, kommt die Auflösung natürlich heute Abend....
> 
> Ich hatte übersehen, das schon Mitternacht vorbei war...
> 
> Mfg



Ich glaube das wird sehr schwer ohne Tipp den Inhalt eines geschlossenen Pakets zu erraten.



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Stimmt - bei euch geht's noch - das Rad wurde noch nicht eingeführt.....
> 
> (*duckundwegrenn'*)



Wenn es noch kein Rad gibt wie soll es dann das Zahn*rad* geben, das ja Voraussetzung für Uhren ist, was wiederum erklärt warum eure Uhren nicht richtig laufen.*undjetztgaaaaaaaaanzschnellweg*


----------



## h_tobi (26. Februar 2010)

Bei Rossi ist es eher das Problem, das die Sonne nicht scheint.


----------



## hirschi-94 (26. Februar 2010)

Apropos die Sonne scheint nicht...*Kellerkind*


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (26. Februar 2010)

Ich und meine große Klappe....

Jetzt bekomme ich es aber von allen Seiten...

Ich liebe dieses Forum....

Mfg


----------



## Schienenbruch (26. Februar 2010)

Hi!



icecold schrieb:


> Wenn es noch kein Rad gibt wie soll es dann das Zahn*rad* geben, das ja Voraussetzung für Uhren ist, was wiederum erklärt warum eure Uhren nicht richtig laufen.


Ice: für 'ne Uhr braucht's kein Zahnrad: ich sage nur: Sonnenuhr!

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (26. Februar 2010)

Sooooo...

Hier gibt es jetzt die Auflösung der letzten beiden Pakete....


*Rossi`s NobLorRos Hardware Raten  *
*  Teil IV*



*Paket 2*

*Auf dem Paket steht Aquatuning....ich habe ne Wasserkühlung und einen neuen Sockel.....da hätte man vielleicht drauf kommen können....

**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*

*2x Primochill "Blood Red"*​
*3m Schlauch*​
*ATX Überbrückungsstecker*​
*Umrüstkitt auf Sockel AM3 für meinen HK 3.0*​

*Der Rest des Paketes ist das Sponsoring für den NobLorRos Mod....findet ich im zugehörigen Tagebuch...*​ 
*
Paket 3

**Ich gebe zu, das war gemein von mir....

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Das ist ein neuer Durchlauferhitzer...wenn ich den einbauen würden, dann würde ich bestimmt den Weltrekord für die "Heißeste Wasserkühlung" bekommen....*


*So....

Jetzt am Wochenende baue ich das neue Sys zusammen....

Wollt Ihr Fotos davon ???

Auf jeden Fall starte ich dann einen OC Parcours für den Prozzi und es gibt einen neuen Test mit den HD 5770 Crossfire unter 2x 16 Lanes...

Coming soon...
*​​


----------



## h_tobi (26. Februar 2010)

Na dann mal ran an den Speck, freue mich schon auf´s nächste Update von dir.


----------



## Schienenbruch (26. Februar 2010)

Hi!

jetzt kann ich's ja zugeben: das mit dem Durchlauferhitzer wusste ich.
Rossi hatte mir erzählt, dass sein alter die Grätsche gemacht hat - ich meine, er hät's sogar im NobLorRos-Forum erwähnt.

Und die Vailant's sind mir bekannt: selber schon beim Einbau drüber geflucht.......

Aber dennoch würd' ich den Eumel gern in einer Wakü sehen - asl Frostschutz für außen eingebaute Mora's.
Gut, ist auch überflüssig: dieser Winter ist vorbei und der nächste wird ziemlich flau....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Timmynator (27. Februar 2010)

Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Und die Vailant's sind mir bekannt: selber schon beim Einbau drüber geflucht.......



Och, wieso, die halten dann ein paar Jahre und gehen dann zu Bruch, wenn man morgens duscht und sich gerade die Haare ausspülen will. Danach ist man dann erstmal wach wider Willen...


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. Februar 2010)

Irgendwie muss doch die Jugend von heute daran erinnert werden, wie es früher war....
Und die Hersteller wollen auch leben.



Timmynator schrieb:


> gehen dann zu Bruch, wenn man morgens duscht und sich gerade die Haare ausspülen will.


Außerdem gibbet da ein einfaches Mittel gegen.....



Timmynator schrieb:


> Danach ist man dann erstmal wach wider Willen...


Den habe ich nicht verstanden: wenn ich _nicht_ wach werden will, gehe ich auch nicht Duschen - sondern bleibe mal gleich liegen.....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Timmynator (27. Februar 2010)

Warmes Wasser hat bei mir nicht den Effekt, dass es wach macht, sondern dafür sorgt, dass ich danach erst recht wieder ins Bett will ^^


----------



## nobbi77 (27. Februar 2010)

Deshalb habe ich ein Wasserbett: Warmes Wasser und du willst nicht aufstehen....


----------



## klefreak (8. März 2010)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> *.....*
> *
> Auf jeden Fall starte ich dann einen OC Parcours für den Prozzi und es gibt einen neuen Test mit den HD 5770 Crossfire unter 2x 16 Lanes...
> 
> ...



Ich hätte da ein paar Fragen bezüglich des 5770CF-Verbandes:

Könntest du folgendes Testen (falls 2. Monitor vorhanden)
wenn man beide Monitore an eine Karte anhängt, so taktet diese im2d ja nicht mehr ganz herunter, um die volle Auflösung am Desktop "ruckelfrei" darstellen zu können.
--> wäre es möglich, dass man einfach beim CF-Verbund jeder Karte einen Monitor anhängt, und somit beide Karten nur einen Monitor verwalten müssen, also folglich den "richtigen 2D Takt benutzen??..
--> braucht das dann insgesamt weniger Strom als wenn beide Monitore an der 1. Karte hängen, und sich die 2, dadurch am Desktop "deaktivieren kann??
--> gibt es ne Verzögerung wenn man ein Fenster zwischen den Monitoren hin und her bewegt (vor allem beim Anschluss eines Monitors pro Karte..)

wäre genial, wenn du diese "Fragen" bei deinen Tests berücksichtigen könntest, da man dazu im Netz nichts findet, und ich mit nem %770CF spekuliere..(Dualmonitorsetup..)

mfg Klemens

PS: freue mich schon auf die Ergebnisse (OC,..) des G.E.E.K


----------



## icecold (8. März 2010)

Ja auf die Ergebnisse warte auch, 
denn ich habe auch vor mir ein 5770 gespann mit Phenom2 955/965 und 890FX Chipsatz (soll ja ideal für CF sein)zu zulegen.

Ich fände die Tests von klefreak auch interessant, da es mich interessiert ob es mit der Monitoranschlussvariante überhaupt funktioniert und ob es da dann keine Mikroruckler mehr gibt, da ja beide Karten gleichzeitig ein Bild berechnen müssen und sich nicht abwechseln müssen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (9. März 2010)

Hi!

sag' mal Rossi : Dein alter Durchlauferhitzer. Hatte der 'ne elektrische Macke oder war der undicht?
Wenn's elektrisch war und der noch dicht ist, wie wär's mit 'nem Versuch, den als Radi zu benutzen?

'nen schönen alten Ventilator als Lüfter unten drunter, Wasser durch........

OK: Laut und wenig Leistung - aber seit wann muss bei NobLorRos etwas einen Sinn haben?
Einen 5-Liter-300mm-Radi mit der Leistung eines Boxed-Kühler - dat wär' doch mal wat neuet!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## nyso (9. März 2010)

Genau, mach aus dem Durchlauferhitzer einen Durchlaufkühler

Gibt es ja sogar zu kaufen, kosten aber 300€ aufwärts wenn ich mich nicht irre


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (11. März 2010)

klefreak schrieb:


> Ich hätte da ein paar Fragen bezüglich des 5770CF-Verbandes:
> 
> Könntest du folgendes Testen (falls 2. Monitor vorhanden)
> wenn man beide Monitore an eine Karte anhängt, so taktet diese im2d ja nicht mehr ganz herunter, um die volle Auflösung am Desktop "ruckelfrei" darstellen zu können.
> ...


 


icecold schrieb:


> Ja auf die Ergebnisse warte auch,
> denn ich habe auch vor mir ein 5770 gespann mit Phenom2 955/965 und 890FX Chipsatz (soll ja ideal für CF sein)zu zulegen.
> 
> Ich fände die Tests von klefreak auch interessant, da es mich interessiert ob es mit der Monitoranschlussvariante überhaupt funktioniert und ob es da dann keine Mikroruckler mehr gibt, da ja beide Karten gleichzeitig ein Bild berechnen müssen und sich nicht abwechseln müssen.


 

Oh je.....

Und das wo ich im Moment so wenig Zeit habe....

Ein zweiten Monitor habe ich im Haus....das schaue ich mir mal an...

Das OC ist im Moment bei 3,8Ghz hängen geblieben....kurzfristig war ich auch auf 3,9 und 4 Ghz....muss aber noch an den fein Einstellungen werkeln.....

Wichtig war jetzt erst mal der Trippel Crossfire Test für den NobLorRos PC (Im Tagebuch des Wahnsinns kann man den nach lesen....) und alle anderen Wünsche versuche ich jetzt noch zu erfüllen....

Eventuell starte ich ein neues Tagebuch und die Test kommen dort rein...

Mfg


----------



## h_tobi (11. März 2010)

Neue TB klingt gut, immer her damit, also ran an den Speck.


----------



## nobbi77 (12. März 2010)

Neues TB....Wir brauchen wohl bald ein eigenes Forum....oder wir übernehmen mit der Weltherrschaft einfach dieses hier


----------



## klefreak (13. März 2010)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Oh je.....
> 
> Und das wo ich im Moment so wenig Zeit habe....
> 
> ...



  bist der "BESTE"

lg klemens


----------

